# Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter Discussion Thread



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Yes but he is a GREAT american.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

There is nothing wrong with his look. It's unique. I know that doesn't necessarily mean it's good but I struggle to see what's wrong with it. He's well built, looks strong, can look very intense like in the photo you posted above, what more would you like from him? Not everyone can look like Ryback.

He is good in the ring. Not great, but good, and he's always improving. Can you be more specific about your problems with his ring work?

He does suck on the mic but that's why they have Zeb Coulter with him now, so that Swagger does less talking.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I agree. He is aweful i know he was a good wrestler in school but this is the major leagues...Time to step it up son. I agree he sucks in ALL aspects. The only thing that sticks out about Jack swagger is his newly acquired gut. And i'm not talking about Uncle jebadiah or whatever the hell his name is


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



legendkiller316 said:


> There is nothing wrong with his look. It's unique. I know that doesn't necessarily mean it's good but I struggle to see what's wrong with it. He's well built, looks strong, *can look very intense like in the photo you posted above*, what more would you like from him? Not everyone can look like Ryback.
> 
> He is good in the ring. Not great, but good, and he's always improving. Can you be more specific about your problems with his ring work?
> 
> He does suck on the mic but that's why they have Zeb Coulter with him now, so that Swagger does less talking.


If by intense you mean retarded, then yes I agree


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Jack Swagger looks and sounds like a big bad Nazi that Indian Jones should be fighting.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Don't mind his current gimmick


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

He's a pretty good in ring competitor and a powerhouse. They finally got him a manager now too. This is it for him, PUT UP OR SHUT UP.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

As a fellow Oklahoman I can say I was never a fan of his, but he is pretty good in ring. And I do kind of like his new Gary Buecy(SP?) look.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I like his current act, and I think he's pretty good in the ring. He needed a mouthpiece and he got one. He's a giant guy and while his haircuts have all been awful, he's still a legit athlete. 

Needs to change the music though. Some country rock by Kid Rock or Rascal Flats or Monty Gentry or something. A little high end, but go all the way if need be.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

You obviously missed his great matches on ECW and as WHC. LOL he's facing jobbers atm of course it's gonna be a bit boring except for his match with Kofi.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Thwagger ith pretty thweet on the mic though.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> You obviously missed his great matches on ECW and as WHC. LOL he's facing jobbers atm of course it's gonna be a bit boring except for his match with Kofi.


Glad I'm not the only one that liked that match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



RiZE said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that liked that match.


I can understand if some hated his most recent match with Ryder, wasn't a good squash, but Ryder and Swagger do have a little chemistry, and they have put on a good match in the past.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

He's above average in the ring and could potentially be a great worker. I remember a pretty good match between him and Cena. Only thing I dislike is his hair. He's not horrible by any means.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I like his new look and I think he is a good ring worker.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I think the new gimmick is purely shit, but this new beefy and hairy look -- yes, plz.


----------



## Boygirl (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Give him a few more weeks, then we can give a valid verdict.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Swagger's current look is excellent. The beard and shaggy hair are good.
His main problem is the lisp. It sounds stupid. And is the opposite of intimidating.
They should have given him a different name. One without an "S" in it.

I assume he's done speech therapy. Maybe there's some surgery on his teeth or tongue that can fix it.
He's got the size, the athleticism and the look.
And he's not a terrible talker.
But the lisp ruins everything.

He should just growl. And avoid all words with an S.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Given Swagger's size and athleticism, I'm not surprised WWE sticks with him. People underestimate how hard it is to find a guy his size with legit wrestling skill like him. If this gimmick doesn't work I expect they'll try something else. He's still young. He could be a silent masked monster after Kane retires.


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

"Watch this video, then tell me that WWE's current product is better. All of the midcarders outpopped every WWE main eventer, the show was more entertaining with better characters and stories, and great wrestling was the theme of the night. TNA is better."

Just wanted to tell you I totally agree man. Magnus outpops The Rock without a doubt.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

His hair pisses me off. :devon


----------



## The A (Sep 10, 2009)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I think Swagger is amazing!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Thank you alot of people here can agree that he is a horrible character overall. He really has to go or give him a new look. Get rid of the all american american stuff he's not Kurt Angle. It sucks that they try to replace wrestlers like Swagger with Angle, Del Rio with JBL, and even Daniel Bryan has a very similar move set.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I like him, he has the same beard I do


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I know. Hard to believe he's going to main event wrestlemania in a match for the world heavyweight championship with bland and boring Del Rio too...


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

for God's sake, at least he has a proper gimmick that he sticks to. just cause swagger=/=technical wrestler doesn't mean he cant be entertaining. i used to dislike his old goofy thwagger. now he has a decent speaker, what everyone wanted for him and he's dominant as fuck. im liking new swagger so far


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Swagger has a fucking awful look, he is average in the ring and sucks on the mic, and has no charisma. Awful wrestler and should be fired.
> 
> Discuss.


NO ONE IS ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THIS ISSUE


----------



## Right_to_Spencer (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Fully support this new xenophobic character. 100%, love it.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

*100% agree. He isn't making the retarded faces he made some time ago and he still looks goofy as all hell. The way he walks down the ramp is goofy, the way his hair looks after a match is goofy, Swagger just can't help but to look goofy. He's got Zeb Coulter, which has so far proven to be a very nice addition for Swagger. Let's see where it goes, although I see it going nowhere.*


Jams said:


> "Watch this video, then tell me that WWE's current product is better. All of the midcarders outpopped every WWE main eventer, the show was more entertaining with better characters and stories, and great wrestling was the theme of the night. TNA is better."
> 
> Just wanted to tell you I totally agree man. Magnus outpops The Rock without a doubt.


*Uh, I think you're in the wrong thread dude.*


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

worst thread of the week, no arguments as usual... yawn


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I think Swagger is good in the ring, but he needs to stop with the weird facial expressions and stamping his feet. He sometimes tries too hard to look 'mean', whereas I think he would benefit more by just delivering a cold hard stare to his opponents, Ivan Drago style.

Swagger is a big guy, he needs to emphasise this fact more. Also, don't give him the mic EVER again as long as Zeb Colter is around.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Swagger rules and will transform America. SWAGGER WORLD ORDER.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> If by intense you mean retarded, then yes I agree


I love this. It humours me that people call him retarded or make fun of his lisp or whatever else, whereas if they met him in person it would be, "Mr. Swagger, I'm a great fan of yours..."


Personally I have no issues with Swaggers new direction, if anything it's interesting me more than a lot of stuff they have going now. It's got people talking about him which they haven't done for a long time, and it's something different and, dare I say it, edgy and could grow into something that's not PG. 

In terms of his look, it's unique. Now he's lost the hairspray and grew the beard I think he looks tough, he's a huge guy and he doesn't look like your average college kid anymore. His in ring isn't bad, it may not be of standards some others in WWE can set, but he's improving. He is possibly the greatest actual wrestler in WWE at the moment, so I think if he was in there with someone who could play to his strengths he can continue to put on great matches. Squash matches aren't the best way to show your wrestling ability. 

I say Swagger is decent and hopefully he can make something pretty good come of his new direction, because I believe both he and the gimmick have tremendous potential.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I've actually been impressed with Swagger since his return. I think this gimmick he's got going on could be interesting also


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I'm laughing my ass off at the "average wrestler" argument. Jack Swagger was never pinned in﻿ college. In 2006, he set the record for most pins in one season with 30 as an All-American wrestler at the University of Oklahoma


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I don't think Swagger is horrible and I certainly don't think he is terrible in ring. His ring work might not be on the level of Brya, Ziggler or Del Rio for example but he is certainly better than most in the WWE. It's easily his best asset. I also like this new gimmick they have going on, seems certain he will face Del Rio but will it be for the title? Who knows?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



HEELKris said:


> I'm laughing my ass off at the "average wrestler" argument. Jack Swagger was never pinned in﻿ college. In 2006, he set the record for most pins in one season with 30 as an All-American wrestler at the University of Oklahoma


That doesn't always translate to the WWE's style of wrestling though.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



HEELKris said:


> I'm laughing my ass off at the "average wrestler" argument. Jack Swagger was never pinned in﻿ college. In 2006, he set the record for most pins in one season with 30 as an All-American wrestler at the University of Oklahoma


You can tell the difference between amateur wrestling and pro wrestling, don't you? Or maybe not.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



HEELKris said:


> I'm laughing my ass off at the "average wrestler" argument. Jack Swagger was never pinned in﻿ college. In 2006, he set the record for most pins in one season with 30 as an All-American wrestler at the University of Oklahoma


I think they mean pro wrestler. 

I don't think anything is wrong. Yeah, don't let Swagger talk, you've got Colter for that, but I think this change up is really good.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

He does NOT look tough at all. And that's a shame considering he towers over most people on the planet, and in the WWE. He is completely unintimidating. The way he hunches over and spreads his arms out to his sides, the way he constantly has his mouth open, and the way he tries to roar and sound ferocious only makes me almost laugh. No shit I wouldn't want to fight him, but we're not talking about that, now are we? We're talking about his onscreen presence with respect to the rest of the WWE Superstars. He doesn't look like a superstar, act like a superstar, or have a superstar's presence, whether it be inside the ring or ESPECIALLY when he's speaking. 

Which is why having Zeb Colter alongside him is a great idea. The only parts from last night's Smackdown I watched were the Rock's segment and Jack Swagger's segment. Normally it'd be just the Rock, but since Colter was speaking I decided to give it a watch and he is an entertaining speaker. It doesn't make Swagger any better, but it makes his segments more watchable.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



RiZE said:


> That doesn't always translate to the WWE's style of wrestling though.


That's right, but when people say "OMG Cena cant rassle!!!11" it's because of his style, he's not a technical wrestler. People often think technical wrestlers = real wrestlers... NEWSFLASH that's not true. Wrestling is all about entertainment. You can entertain the crowd without doing weird headlocks and submissions. Professional wrestling IS NOT amateur wrestling and that's what most people in the IWC fail to realize. You guys just state your opinions as facts which pisses me the fuck off


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I don't like Swagger and I think he should be fired. That's just my opinion. But I don't understand why are they pushing him again after his last horrible push?


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Jury is out, for me, on Swagger. He's just there at the moment... I defiantly want to see his crazy bearded manager though. I just know he's going to slip up and drop an N-bmb at some point and I'm going to laugh!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



TomasThunder619 said:


> I don't like Swagger and I think he should be fired. That's just my opinion. But I don't understand why are they pushing him again after his last horrible push?


Because he created a shit ton of heat with only decent mic skills, a terrible gimmick and a half-assed push. I think that with a mouthpiece and a legit, committed push, he'll be over as a mofo.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

For me, the fundamental problem with Swagger is that he can't perform. Sure, he can wrestle, but as a character, he can't perform. I watched that segment with him and Zeb Colter after his match on Smackdown and for the entirety of the segment, he seemed awkward, as if he was trying to put on this act of being aggressive.

Basically he can't act.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

He looks like a homeless person and his tough guy gimmick isnt working


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

The IWC is so annoying, ok then what can he do to look more aggressive then?

All black singlet and shaggy looking long hair, he can't really do much on improving that look


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I still don't see the exaggerated hate the this forums has for Swagger, but its there opinions so whatever.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Swagger has a fucking awful look, he is average in the ring and sucks on the mic, and has no charisma. Awful wrestler and should be fired.
> 
> Discuss.


Dat handlebar mustache.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

you must be a Mexican then.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

The problem I have with Swagger is his whole character. When I watch WWE, I look for people who know what the hell they're doing. I look for people who can reinvent themselves. When I watch Swagger, I see a guy who tries but puts on performances you'll forget in 5 minutes. There's not a single selling point to his current or previous work.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

With all the talent on the roster, he isn't terrible. I actually think his gimmick now has improved a bit (still don't care for him)


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

The new gimmick is great, but I don't think Swagger is the right guy to pull it off. He needs to change his attire, music and possibly even ring name to give himself a chance at the very least.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

He's absolutely ridiculous, and yes he doesn't deserve this new push at all. 

Looks goofy, can't speak, mediocre in the ring, isn't very intimidating, despite his height.

I was hoping for a hobo gimmick, sort of a tongue-in-cheek, subtle humour where he loses his job and wanders around looking for inspiration, becomes a hobo and we follow him on his adventures, until he finds his way back into the WWE as a babyface who fights a rich heel that likes to bully poor hobos. Oh well.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I think his look is horrible, and I can't take his character seriously. However I think he has potential. He has good size, soild athelte, and decent wrestler.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

He looks like a chimp, because of how long his arms are.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I agree I think he should just get released.


----------



## WWER3volution (Jan 25, 2013)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

only updside to his new gimmick is hes more aggressive


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

i agree. he is fucking shocking, and has made not one improvement over his career. he just dont got it, same as miz. fuck them both off and invest some time in someone who actually has talent PLEASE.


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989 (Jul 29, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I used to really hate Swagger, but I feel I have been warming a bit to him lately, which I never thought I would say.

He has shown a lot more in the ring lately, and has some intensity which I like.

And with Zeb Colter as his mouthpiece, he actually has a character now and a way for us to get to know him, since Colter is pretty good on the mic.

On top of that, he is large enough to look like a threat to the big names.

I like him a lot more now than I did when I found he was coming back, that's for sure.

He still needs to improve ALOT, but he is not as bad as some guys on the roster.


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I don't like him or or dislike him at this point. He's just there for me. Maybe soon I'll like him, who knows. But right now I'm neutral with Swagger.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*










No. Just... :lmao


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I hate Swagger, but I gotta admit his current "gimmick" has potential.... just seems weird that they are going for a racist sort of look when obviously in the PG era that will never happen. Hell, look what happened to AW last year lol. The gimmick won't work if they do it half assed tho, just saying, "We are real americans" isn't going to get heat.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



SrsLii said:


> No. Just... :lmao


DAT EPIC BEARD

unk2


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

We already know that he's awful. Hopefully they'll keep him away from the main event scene after Elimination Chamber.


----------



## kurtanglefan82 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



ColtofPersonality said:


> His hair pisses me off. :devon


Same here. He looks like a fat Dutch boy. He should be in the crowd selling waffles and pancakes, not ripping off the GOAT Kurt Angle.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



SrsLii said:


>


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

:lol

GOAT facial expression.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



HEELKris said:


>


:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

He's an slightly above average talent, but he'll succeed because he has the perfect gimmick with the perfect manager.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

What is there to discuss? :westbrook2


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



will7291 said:


> The IWC is so annoying, ok then what can he do to look more aggressive then?
> 
> All black singlet and shaggy looking long hair, he can't really do much on improving that look


By posting on a wrestling forum you are a member of the Internet Wrestling Community. I just assumed you didnt notice that considering how you opened your post. Therefore, you are welcome.

A start would be to get the out out of wrestling tights. Bad asses generally don't wear tradition wrestling gear. The second step would be new entrance music, something more demonstrative. Finally, develop a character.. This whole racist, bigot, ethic cleansing, whatever you want to call it cant last forever and wont get him far, in my opinion.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

He's awesome


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



HEELKris said:


> I'm laughing my ass off at the "average wrestler" argument. Jack Swagger was never pinned in﻿ college. In 2006, he set the record for most pins in one season with 30 as an All-American wrestler at the University of Oklahoma


So you think that any good collegiate wrestler who did a fantastic job at real wrestling should be a main-eventer, regardless of having an awful look, lacking charisma, lacking swagger, and lacking mic skills, and being average in the ring?

:ambrose2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

'Zeb' looks like one of those racist farmers from down south that would shoot and kill a black person for walking within 100 feet of his farm.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

He wouldn't let your son play with his son...


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> 'Zeb' looks like one of those racist farmers from down south that would shoot and kill a black person for walking within 100 feet of his farm.


He's supposed to be an Archie Bunker character.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> 'Zeb' looks like one of those racist farmers from down south that would shoot and kill a black person for walking within 100 feet of his farm.


That's why I keep saying debuting this guy as a heel in Tennessee and Arkansas was not a shining example of WWE's ability to consider the bigger picture of what they're doing. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> He wouldn't let your son play with his son...


That's a good thing.


Combat Analyst said:


> He's supposed to be an Archie Bunker character.


Looks like a guy that says the n word a lot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

:lol true


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Swagger is fucking useless. Looks like a giant goofball and brings absolutely nothing entertaining to the table. Luckily I suspect this is his last chance and when his push fails miserably, like the last one did, he'll be thrown back on the scrap heap where he belongs.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Jack Swagger's ankle lock is AWFUL!*



















He is locking it like a 5yr olds are fighting in the bedroom. Swagger is good in the ring, but god .. his submission hold is weak, fake and dumb as fuck.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*










Looks pretty legit to me.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Looks like a guy that says the n word a lot.











8*D


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*

6 ft 7 260 lb Jack Swagger twisting the ankle looks awful? unk2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*

Holy shit, dude gets a small push and threads are non stop. :lol I'm staying the fuck away from this section if he miraculously wins the chamber later today. Luckily he won't thou.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*

Yeah, leave Swagger alone for awhile.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Holy shit, dude gets a small push and threads are non stop. :lol I'm staying the fuck away from this section if he miraculously wins the chamber later today. Luckily he won't thou.


yeh, first they wanted a Swagger push, now when he gets a revamp + a push he is horrible etc...iwc at its finest.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*

Great quality pics. (Y)


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Holy shit, dude gets a small push and threads are non stop. :lol I'm staying the fuck away from this section if he miraculously wins the chamber later today. Luckily he won't thou.


Exactly what I was thinking.

His Ankle Lock looks fine to be fair, but as he's pushed and they're trying a new direction, which is both cried out for and then slated, of course we're going to get a thread about his finisher, gimmick, lisp, hair, attire, wife, favourite place to fish, hottest meal he's ever eaten and favorite type of biscuit.


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*

Fan of Swagger. Wanted his push very long time but indeed that ankle lock looks weak compare to Kurt's. I think he should sat down that leg which it will show him more dangerous and vicious.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*

In the first pic, Swagger was dragging Mysterio around the arena, he wasn't focusing on the hold
In the second pic, it was Kofi's fault. For some reason he didn't want to lay on his stomach which caused Swagger's Patriot Act to look bad


















What's the difference? There isn't one. Yet another terrible thread made by a butthurt Jack Swagger hater. It was funny at the beginning but now it's getting ridiculous fpalm Some people here act like Swagger banged their mother or something


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



FredForeskinn said:


> yeh, first they wanted a Swagger push, now when he gets a revamp + a push he is horrible etc...iwc at its finest.


I wouldn't say everyone wanted this push, I'm just saying, this push is just happening and now multiple threads have been appearing about the guy. Thou I must say, multiple threads on him were appearing even during his hiatus. Either way, it's been a bit crazy and may get even more worse if he wins the chamber. lol


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*

4 Jack Swagger threads on one page :lmao :lmao










Swagger da GOAT


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*

So overwhelming negative reaction = GOAT. Interesting.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I used to hate Swagger with a passion. When he was ECW champ, MITB winner, WHC and when he took the U.S title from Ryder. I was glad when he took the hiatus, and when he came back, only to be thrown into the title picture, again I was annoyed....

But then came the Zeb Colter promo. It gave him a character and the fact that they made such a xenophobic protest amazed me(partially over wwe's taking a chance on something risky). It was then that I realised, Swagger can be the most hated guy in the company with this gimmick.

I've never doubted his in ring ability, and he's been better than ever on the mic, I think he'll go far.

I do think though, that he should have come back as a mid-carder and taken the U.S title from Cesaro(in a 4way including Miz and maybe Ryder given the matches they've had since coming back.) the belt fits him perfectly, and would lead to him feuding with Cesaro, Gabriel, Sin Cara...A whole bunch of younger guys who should be at mid-card level.

And for those who think his matches suck...even a former hater like me can admit that his matches with Christian in '09 were great.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*









What the fuck is Gabriel doing? :lmao


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*

Jesus people criticise Swagger for everything, he's the new IWC punching bag. Probably because Pyro said he didn't like him.

Looks fine to me.


----------



## The_IC_Champ (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*

Looks fine to me. Although, I wouldn't be too against the idea of him using the Gutwrench Powerbomb as a finisher, or perhaps just getting a new finisher altogether. :swagger


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*

Swagger right now gets as much heat as Cena always does. But I don't see people running around, telling everybody that Cena is a GOAT.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I just can't get into Jack Swagger, despite getting a manager and displaying more hunger and aggression I just can't get into him. He simply lacks charisma and stage presence. His mic skills are average, so nothing stands out there. He doesn't have that marketable look either. While his ring skills are good, that's not enough to take him anywhere if he lacks in other areas. You have Mark Henry, Daniel Bryan, Kane, Del Rio, Orton, Ziggler, Show, Jericho, and Sheamus who all have more strengths than Jack Swagger who would make better World Champions. Not to mention a returning Christian.

Jack Swagger was only entertaining when he was the ECW Champion taking on the likes of Matt Hardy and Christian. Since that time he became very dull and uninteresting. I really hope WWE proceeds with caution with Swagger's new found direction because if he falls flat here WWE can only blame themselves for going with this route. So at Elimination Chamber, he'd be the least guy I'd want to win as it wouldn't make much sense this close to Wrestlemania. I can hardly view Swagger in one of Wrestlemania's main events.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> I used to hate Swagger with a passion. When he was ECW champ, MITB winner, WHC and when he took the U.S title from Ryder. I was glad when he took the hiatus, and when he came back, only to be thrown into the title picture, again I was annoyed....
> 
> But then came the Zeb Colter promo. It gave him a character and the fact that they made such a xenophobic protest amazed me(partially over wwe's taking a chance on something risky). It was then that I realised, Swagger can be the most hated guy in the company with this gimmick.
> 
> ...


For being so xenophobic, I doubt the crowd got it. To me it lacked conviction. So what, you don't like Mexicans, USA #1, America Fuck yeah, etc. What makes his opinion so interesting that it deserves anyone's time? This has been done before. By better actors. His reactions and emotions are overdone and stupid. Plus, he already resembles a hobo. Why not add something to the character that would make many believe he knows what he's doing? WWE is centered on tried and tested ideas. This needs to end. This wasn't exactly a shining example of "breaking the mold".


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*

When Swagger keeps his ankle lock and the opponent turns on mat like Kofi Kingston in the 2nd picture. I don't say that SWAGGER IS AWFUL. I'm not a fan of his, but he is doing it better since his return. He just looks so goofy sometimes. He needs something like Santino's OVW finisher. And you Swagger marks are so funny. You are really high on Swagger while if he join a verbal battle he's going to fail so bad. He is good in-ring.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> if he join a verbal battle he's going to fail so bad. He is good in-ring.


The same could be said about Lesnar and many others. There are two types of wrestlers : talkers and ass kickers. Your argument fails


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



HEELKris said:


> The same could be said about Lesnar and many others. *There are two types of wrestlers : talkers and ass kickers.* Your argument fails


Your opinion failed already. Swagger is not an asskicker either a talker. And you have alot of asskicking talkers - HHH says hi.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Your opinion failed already. Swagger is not an asskicker either a talker. And you have alot of asskicking talkers - HHH says hi.


Jack Swagger has been squashing people for weeks now. He hasn't lost once since his return. If he's not an ass kicker, then what is he? LOL


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



HEELKris said:


> Jack Swagger has been squashing people for weeks now. He hasn't lost once since his return. If he's not an ass kicker, then what is he? LOL



Oh, tell me how Jack Swagger invented being an asskicker by beating jobbers. Your opinion fucking suck. He is the last heavyweight on the roster to be called asskicker. Wake up. Every returning superstars squshes wrestlers in his first weeks - Barret, Henry(who don't even needs matches, because he is a TRULY ASSKICKER).

Last year he was jobbing to Santino and Ryder, now he is beating the jobbers that he jobbed to last year. NICE


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Oh, tell me how Jack Swagger invented being an asskicker by beating jobbers. Your opinion fucking suck. He is the last heavyweight on the roster to be called asskicker. Wake up.


:lol Is that why the commentators keep saying "This is a different Jack Swagger" everytime he wrestles? It's kinda obvious they want to make him look like an unstoppable force. Who did you want him to beat, Ryback? Orton? Get out.


Roflmao @ "your opinion fucking suck" an opinion cannot suck, do you even know what an opinion is?


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Oh, tell me how Jack Swagger invented being an asskicker by beating jobbers. Your opinion fucking suck. He is the last heavyweight on the roster to be called asskicker. Wake up. Every returning superstars squshes wrestlers in his first weeks - Barret, Henry(who don't even needs matches, because he is a TRULY ASSKICKER).
> 
> Last year he was jobbing to Santino and Ryder, now he is beating the jobbers that he jobbed to last year. NICE


True. 
Squashing jobbers doesn't make you an asskicker. It's the tactic WWE uses to make us think he is an asskicker, just like they did with Ryback or Tensai. But I thought it only works on little children, who believe it cause he 'always wins'. Well, I guess I was wrong..
If he'll be destroying more revelant guys, then we can call him an asskicker.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*

The only thing that keeps Swagger on my TV is because he is a former World Champion(the worst EVER) and WWE can't fire his asss. 



> Is that why the commentators keep saying "This is a different Jack Swagger" everytime he wrestles? It's kinda obvious they want to make him look like an unstoppable force.


:lol:lol:lol

HEELKris, i don't know if you're a troll, playing a online GOOF heel or just overexcited.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> The only thing that keeps Swagger on my TV is because he is a former World Champion(the worst EVER) and WWE can't fire his asss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do we have here, yet another generic troll accusing other posters of being trolls. I've never seen that before 

So WWE can't fire someone, because they're a former World Champion? What kind of shitty logic is that? :lmao


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*

It looks fine, from what little experience I have, it doesn't take much of a twist to cause a lot of pain in the ankle and knee. His psychology (acting) for me also makes it look pretty good.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



HEELKris said:


> So WWE can't fire someone, because they're a former World Champion? What kind of shitty logic is that? :lmao


Because it is a shame! It's shame that 2010 he was the world champion and in 2011 he was Cole's trainer and Evan Bourne's punching bag. It's was going to be even worse if he was released, because he would go down as the only World Heavyweight Champion who jumped from the Main Event in the Jobbing Squad. Stop defending Swagger, i'm not saying he is a bad wrestler or something. He is just a bad actor having a bad character. He is stuck with Zeb Colter, because only he can save his worthless carrer.:$


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Your opinion failed already. Swagger is not an asskicker either a talker. And you have alot of asskicking talkers - HHH says hi.


a 6'5 250 plus pound man with a legit amateur wrestling background isn't an asskicker? Yeah O tae.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Because it is a shame! It's shame that 2010 he was the world champion and in 2011 he was Cole's trainer and Evan Bourne's punching bag. It's was going to be even worse if he was released, because he would go down as the only World Heavyweight Champion who jumped from the Main Event in the Jobbing Squad. Stop defending Swagger, i'm not saying he is a bad wrestler or something. He is just a bad actor having a bad character. He is stuck with Zeb Colter, because only he can save his worthless carrer.:$


How is the guy on your avatar, Dolph Ziggler any different? He went from WHC (his reign lasted 11 minutes and 23 seconds) to the mid-card abyss, to being Zack Ryder's bitch. Oh yeah, then he was in a pathetic tag team with... JACK SWAGGER! He's Mr. MITB because WWE decided to do something with him and now they're doing something similar with Swagger. He came back apparently "better than ever" and he's in the Elimination Chamber match for the #1 contender spot for the World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> The only thing that keeps Swagger on my TV is because he is a former World Champion(*the worst EVER*) and WWE can't fire his asss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



Billion Dollar Man said:


>


I actually enjoyed his crowning as a champion and his match with Edge more than the entire boring Swagger reign.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> I actually enjoyed his crowning as a champion and his match with Edge more than the entire boring Swagger reign.


That much is obvious.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> That much is obvious.


You'll see him as a world champion again, don't worry. Same can't be said for Swagger at this point. :ziggler3


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*

Hes performing the move good it just happen that is a boring looking finisher, I was never fan of the finisher until I watched Angle doing counters and variables with it that's what Swagger needs to do.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I'm actually liking Swagger a lot more since his return. The whole crazed Republican / Tea Party racist / "Real American" angle is exactly what he needed.

The guy's getting so much heat that he's visibly struggling to not smile while being smothered by a tsunami of boos.

Good for him.


----------



## BbileMane (Jan 25, 2013)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

They just need to ease him off the mic. Somehow get him more heat? I have to agree he's pretty poopy as of now, The most uninspiring scream before the ankle lock ever. I mean Jeeze if you're gonna make him a Kurt Angle prototype you should at least give him entrance music to match. Have him feud with Cesaro!!! Great American vs Greatest American Champ. I know they're both heel but I'm ok with that. They can both use dirty tactics and whoever wins out the feud is the dirtier player. I think they could make some decent matches exchanging displays of power


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I like how people keep bringing up that Jack Swagger was a jobber in 2012 as one of the reasons as why he shouldn't receive a push. Before his Hall of Pain run, Mark Henry was a face jobber. Before Kane's return with the mask, he was borderline jobbing.


----------



## BbileMane (Jan 25, 2013)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

They just need to ease him off the mic. Somehow get him more heat? I have to agree he's pretty poopy as of now, The most uninspiring scream before the ankle lock ever. I mean Jeeze if you're gonna make him a Kurt Angle prototype you should at least give him entrance music to match. Have him feud with Cesaro!!! Great American vs Greatest American Champ. I know they're both heel but I'm ok with that. They can both use dirty tactics and whoever wins out the feud is the dirtier player. I think they could make some decent matches exchanging displays of power


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



BbileMane said:


> They just need to ease him off the mic. Somehow get him more heat? I have to agree he's pretty poopy as of now, The most uninspiring scream before the ankle lock ever. I mean Jeeze if you're gonna make him a Kurt Angle prototype you should at least give him entrance music to match. Have him feud with Cesaro!!! Great American vs Greatest American Champ. I know they're both heel but I'm ok with that. They can both use dirty tactics and whoever wins out the feud is the dirtier player. I think they could make some decent matches exchanging displays of power


Swagger's scream before the Patriot Act gets more heat than the guy who is supposed to be the top heel.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

^ That's because we live in a day and age where people cheer talent, not characters.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



shought321 said:


> ^ That's because we live in a day and age where people have low standards.


Fixed.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Looks like a guy that says the n word a lot.












Here's another one.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Your just repeating what I have been saying from day one. The guy is just shit on the bottom of the wwe's boot. Fatt Schwagger is appalling in every department. Didn't they learn the first time with this failed cause.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is AWFUL!*

Fatt Schwagger doesn't even grapevine that shit :kenny

P.s. Ziggler 10 min reign greater then Schwaggers "reign"


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is AWFUL!*

Ziggler had more title defenses in 12 min than rock in 3 weeks. unk2


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is AWFUL!*

Goddamn.

Haters comin out tonight.

Ankle Lock looks decent, just all dependent on the person he's locking it on it seems. Swagger was booed out of the building during his WHC reign. And if someone even mentions that they booed Swagger because they hated him *then good. Cause that's how it used to be wayyy back when.* This "I hate him outside of kayfabe" bullshit is stupid.

But he's getting a push, so deal with it. People made fun of Henry for looking like a giant pitcher of Kool Aid, and now, no one wants to fuck with that guy ever. IWC is absolutely stupid.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is AWFUL!*

Swagger is awful full stop.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is AWFUL!*



Natsuke said:


> Goddamn.
> 
> Haters comin out tonight.
> 
> ...


Well said my friend, well said.


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *100% agree. He isn't making the retarded faces he made some time ago and he still looks goofy as all hell. The way he walks down the ramp is goofy, the way his hair looks after a match is goofy, Swagger just can't help but to look goofy. He's got Zeb Coulter, which has so far proven to be a very nice addition for Swagger. Let's see where it goes, although I see it going nowhere.**Uh, I think you're in the wrong thread dude.*


No, replying to the OP's signature. Pretty sure I'm allowed to do that.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is AWFUL!*

What I hate is the fact that they're calling it "The Patriot Act" fpalm

I mean come on. The Ankle Lock is the established name, not every tradional wrestling hold needs to have some character specific bullshit. Besides, the Ankle Lock is such a forced signature move for Jack Swagger. Just because Angle used it and they're both American and wear singlets, they would share the same finishing move? gtfo.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is AWFUL!*

Swagger has to go period. Cant stand his ass and stupid haircut. Now Kurt Angles ankle lock? That is a real ankle lock there


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is AWFUL!*

Jack Swagger is for me a big Looser and his Angle lock looks terrible. Bad at Mic at all..

I wonder that he is even in the EC Match.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



HEELKris said:


> The same could be said about Lesnar and many others. There are two types of wrestlers : talkers and ass kickers. Your argument fails


So you are honestly making Swagger out to have similarities to Brock in order to defend him for sucking so bad? :lmao

His character was never a pure ass kicker or anything of the sort, he has always been a goof, he just has the charisma of a chalkboard and has a horrid look. Nothing about him says ass kicker and I could never take him seriously as an ass kicker, or even a remotely serious character. He just sucks.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> So you are honestly making Swagger out to have similarities to Brock in order to defend him for sucking so bad? :lmao


I was responding to a retarded argument. Not every wrestler has to be The Rock on the mic.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



HEELKris said:


> Not every wrestler has to be The Rock on the mic.


Sure. But a good Wrestler needs to be good in the Ring and on the Mic.

And Swagger is bad at both.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



Y2J_Ado said:


> Sure. But a good Wrestler needs to be good in the Ring and on the Mic.
> 
> And Swagger is bad at both.


Swagger isn't that bad on the mic, Lesnar is worse. As for his in-ring skills lmao, (I assume you're talking about technical skills) he was never pinned in﻿ college and in 2006 he set the record for most pins in one season with 30 as an All-American wrestler at the University of Oklahoma


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is AWFUL!*

Ken Shamrock's Ankle Lock > Angle and Swagger's Ankle Lock


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is AWFUL!*

-'ankle lock' and the thread title is more accurate.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is .. AWFUL!*



FredForeskinn said:


> yeh, first they wanted a Swagger push, now when he gets a revamp + a push he is horrible etc...iwc at its finest.


Proud to say I never asked for it. Always thought that guy was kinda shit, from what I've seen at least.

Maybe with this push, he'll show off some more impressive talent. Maybe some more mic skill. 

Moving on, his ankle lock isn't that bad. Using shit quality pics don't prove anything.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is AWFUL!*

Nobody owns Shamrock's ankle lock. He was the best at it.

He also worked the leg and ankle unlike the others who stole it from him.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Svart said:


> For being so xenophobic, I doubt the crowd got it. To me it lacked conviction. So what, you don't like Mexicans, USA #1, America Fuck yeah, etc. What makes his opinion so interesting that it deserves anyone's time? This has been done before. By better actors. His reactions and emotions are overdone and stupid. Plus, he already resembles a hobo. Why not add something to the character that would make many believe he knows what he's doing? WWE is centered on tried and tested ideas. This needs to end. This wasn't exactly a shining example of "breaking the mold".


It did 'lack conviction' as you say, but in this day and age of wwe, even a minor thing such as saying you're tired of america being taken over by un-americans is a big deal. I genuinely think he'll be in the top five most hated guys in the company given time.


----------



## BrahmaBull2.0 (Jun 20, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



ThePandagirl20 said:


> I think his look is horrible, and I can't take his character seriously. However I think he has potential. He has good size, soild athelte, and decent wrestler.


But you can take cena seriously :lol


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Not intimidating? How? He is pretty ripped, and quite tall. The lisp (if it is real) could be used in his gimmick. Hve him be a guy who takes himself VERY seriously like when he was WHC, only people keep ripping on him for his speech impediment. Maybe mid matches they could mock him or his name "thwagger" and he could hear it, then snap ala Ken Shamrock in 1998


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Update: he's still horrible.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Guess I won't be watch SD for a while... Imagine his god awful promos...


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Jack Swagger's New Theme*

That theme sold me on the guy. Him with Zeb Coulter is gonna make a monster heel. I read some people think it's crap, but I liked it A LOT.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

The photograph is very ilustration: the least you see of his face the best he looks. The guy has a very annoying and not intimidating demeanour. Screamind "waaa" with his childish and retarded voice is the least badass thing ever. His voice is as awful as ever and his only asset is being tall and having some built.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I won't lie, his new theme is pretty epic.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Tremendous theme IMO. I've seen a couple of people who think it's garbage but come on, his last theme was stale as fuck. This theme suits his character so, so much more.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

No build up.. yet again the WWE rushing things and putting people in spots they aren't ready for. I 100% agree Swagger isn't believable in that spot and that promo from Dutch was getting CRICKETS, they had no heat at all before the chamber and got no reaction to any of the blatant nationalistic heel slander.

If the Shield didn't win the PPV would've been a complete throw away. Writers feel for the product and momentum of the characters is SO off base at times.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Yeah that theme is fucking boss. As long as Swagger keeps the theme, handles business in the ring, and let Zeb do the talking; Swagger can be a good World Champion.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Swagger still isn't good but this is definitely a big improvement for him. Now he just needs to stop the over-the-top shouting and stupid faces and we might be getting somewhere.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Sounds like something from Pirates of the Caribbean :/


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

It sounds like he kicked the British's asses in the Revolutionary War.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

I actually really, really like this new theme and the theme does actually make him feel intimidating and like a big deal. Swagger gets a lot of hate on here but I think the WWE is presenting him really well atm. I don't think he should of been put into the World Heavyweight title match at mania but this is a serious improvement on how he was packaged before.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

It fits his character a lot more than the Rage Against the Machine theme. Very Colonial/Patriotic. I can dig it. Good change.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

I may be alone but I saw nothing special in the theme at all.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I just about died laughing when he started shrieking WE THE PEEEEEEEEEEEOPLE over and over like a retarded child. fpalm 

This needs to be his last chance. I can't even imagine them bothering with him again after this.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

It's fucking incredible, suits him perfectly.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



Phantomdreamer said:


> I actually really, really like this new theme and the theme does actually make him feel intimidating and like a big deal. Swagger gets a lot of hate on here but I think the WWE is presenting him really well atm. I don't think he should of been put into the World Heavyweight title match at mania but this is a serious improvement on how he was packaged before.


It was out of no where, but what were the other options? Henry vs ADR would've been fucking terrible, and Jericho is going to be gone for 2 weeks. 

I can dig the match, and it's going to be a REALLY good match.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

good theme but wasted on the worst wrestler on the roster


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



BrahmaBull2.0 said:


> But you can take cena seriously :lol


I can take Cena's character as the company man more serious than Jack Swagger and his lisp being intimidating. No matter how long his hair gets or how fuzzy his bear gets, it'll never compare to his manager.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

JACK FUCKING SWAGGER WON THE ELIMINATION CHAMBER

JACK

FUCKING

SWAGGER

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Not too high on theme myself - but it's an improvement from his previous one.



PacoAwesome said:


> Yeah that theme is fucking boss. As long as Swagger keeps the theme, handles business in the ring, *and let Zeb do the talking; Swagger can be a good World Champion.*


But yet Swagger's still talking... He should just keep his goofy mouth shut and let Zeb handle all the talking. When Zeb talks it's intriguing, he's the brains behind Swagger now with this new gimmick, it's interesting, he's the one getting the heat, but as soon as Swagger speaks with that goofy attempt at looking serious and that horribly lispy voice it ruins the whole promo, all the intensity, all of Zeb's efforts, are ruined.



Warrior said:


> I may be alone but I saw nothing special in the theme at all.


This.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Not a bad song, but I will miss Get On Your Knees. I'm not sure not a lot of people like the song, other than the people didn't think that the song fit Swagger.


Edit: R.I.P Get On Your Knees 2009-2013


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



kobra860 said:


> Update: he's still horrible.


Don't tell that to Jim Ross. He probably thinks Jack Swagger is the "Next Big Thing."


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Why cant they give him Hogans old real american theme?


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

I could get behind Swagger if he cut his hair, changed his attire, put on some muscle, gained a little intensity and altered his voice so he doesn't sound quite so effeminate when he does his scary monster scream.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

One of my favorites now.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

A few months ago when Swagger and Dolph broke up their little tag team, tell me ANYONE predicted Swagger would be the first one getting his WHC shot? :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

This theme is awesome. I didn't mind his first theme but this one is just fantastic, fair play to Jim Johnston for this.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*






It sounds like Burchill's old theme to me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



birthday_massacre said:


> Why cant they give him Hogans old real american theme?


Sucks, bro. 

Theme is pretty damn intense imo.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



shought321 said:


> I could get behind Swagger if he cut his hair, changed his attire, put on some muscle, gained a little intensity and altered his voice and* got charisma and got good promo ability and got presence* so he doesn't sound quite so effeminate when he does his scary monster scream.


added some things to your wish list


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Didnt like it at first but I like it now. Not every theme needs lyrics, it sounds kinda badass.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

swagger sucks fuckin big fuckin elephant dicks


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Awesome theme for an awesome gimmick. Fuck the gay haters.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



Nostalgia said:


> But yet Swagger's still talking... He should just keep his goofy mouth shut and let Zeb handle all the talking. When Zeb talks it's intriguing, he's the brains behind Swagger now with this new gimmick, it's interesting, he's the one getting the heat, but as soon as Swagger speaks with that goofy attempt at looking serious and that horribly lispy voice it ruins the whole promo, all the intensity, all of Zeb's efforts, are ruined.


Agreed. Swagger always reminds me of someone doing an impression of a wrestler - beating his chest, flexing his muscles, sticking out his tongue etc. It's just totally over-the-top and silly, and not needed at all for his current gimmick.


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Mish and Joey Numbas from Wrestling Soup podcast were right saying he should change his theme song.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds something like being in a war... ehh


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



Cycloneon said:


> Sounds something like being in a war... ehh


Which is exactly what you want in a wrestler.

I'm fed up with these abysmal, lifeless, schmaltzy heavy rock themes that some guys like Orton and Christian have. A theme shouldn't have lyrics to make it special.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

This theme rules, why does this twat get better music than the actual good talents?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

It sounds like video game background music. Some Final Fantasy type stuff. 


I also vote for Swags to come out to a remix of Hogan's "real American" theme, the heat would be OFF THE CHARTS, if he bastardized Hogan's theme.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Suits his gimmick perfectly!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

I liked it. 

In fact Jack Swagger is growing on me. I think it's more Dutch and his music more than him, but hey it's positive.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Swaggers new theme is awesome. Cant wait to listen it on youtube when they released the full clear version.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Love the music.
Love Dutch Mantell.
I'm sold on the gimmick.

Problem is, I'm not sold on the guy they have given it to. Swagger is just such a goof.


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



SteenIsGod said:


> That theme sold me on the guy. Him with Zeb Coulter is gonna make a monster heel. I read some people think it's crap, but I liked it A LOT.


THE A-TEAM meets BRAVEHEART. It fuckin' works!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

His old theme was shit. Pure shit. This fits his new persona much better.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Now what he needs to do is to ditch his current gear for some trunks. He's a legit 6'5" and will look much more legit and credible in the eyes of the audience when he does.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



pryme tyme said:


> No build up.. yet again the WWE rushing things and putting people in spots they aren't ready for. I 100% agree Swagger isn't believable in that spot and that promo from Dutch was getting CRICKETS, they had no heat at all before the chamber and got no reaction to any of the blatant nationalistic heel slander.
> 
> If the Shield didn't win the PPV would've been a complete throw away. Writers feel for the product and momentum of the characters is SO off base at times.


There is a 7 week build heading into Wrestlemaina. I think Swagger can gain enough heat within that timeframe to make the more important, and he also has Dutch Mantell/Zeb Colter as his mouthpiece. Colter great mic skills should help Swagger gain some heat, and Swagger should get himself noticed by dominating in the ring, similar to what Antonio Cesato does.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



el dandy said:


> Love the music.
> Love Dutch Mantell.
> I'm sold on the gimmick.
> 
> Problem is, I'm not sold on the guy they have given it to. Swagger is just such a goof.


Exactly. I'm actually digging the music and the manager, but this guy sucks dick. It could be SO good if they just put it on a guy who was worth it. I don't know who you'd give this gimmick to off the top of my head, on the current roster, but it certainly can't be Swagger, because it's just impossible to take him seriously, regardless of his amatuer background. I kinda wish Kurt Angle was around and not in TNA, him returning as a monster heel with THIS act as a final run would be dynamite.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Amazing theme. His attitude is different, it's a bit interesting. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Acchan (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

You know. Jack Swagger is always a good worker. He just don't have a charisma and everything else. Then they kinda repackage him, get him a new manager, new theme song, everything. And it seems to work now...

I take him over Miz anyday...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Exactly. I'm actually digging the music and the manager, but this guy sucks dick. It could be SO good if they just put it on a guy who was worth it. I don't know who you'd give this gimmick to off the top of my head, on the current roster, but it certainly can't be Swagger, because it's just impossible to take him seriously, regardless of his amatuer background. I kinda wish Kurt Angle was around and not in TNA, him returning as a monster heel with THIS act as a final run would be dynamite.


Other than his hair and lisp, I don't see what makes Swagger so goofy. Probably because of what he's done in the WWE prior to the push he is getting right now. WWE messed up big time with Jack Swagger back in 2010. They've given him the World Title when he clearly wasn't ready for a World Title push right now. The push that Swagger is getting right now should be his first World Title push. Jobbing for a couple of months before leaving for awhile also doesn't help Swagger's credibility, but Henry was a jobber before his Hall of Pain run. Kane was irrelevant for almost a year before he returned with a new attire. MVP was on a long losing streak before his face turn. The build from now all the way to Wrestlemaina should tell if Swagger is good enough to be main event or even upper midcard talent.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



Acchan said:


> You know. Jack Swagger is always a good worker. He just don't have a charisma and everything else. Then they kinda repackage him, get him a new manager, new theme song, everything. And it seems to work now...
> 
> I take him over Miz anyday...


This should have been used on The Miz. I think Swagger is a better wrestler than Miz but Miz is better overall, he has somewhat of good wrestling skills, mic skills, and hes more entertaining. They should given The Miz a heel turn or never turned face, give him a manager, new theme, and new attitude. Its sad to see that Swagger is doing better than The Miz is now.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



Arcade said:


> Other than his hair and lisp, I don't see what makes Swagger so goofy. Probably because of what he's done in the WWE prior to the push he is getting right now. WWE messed up big time with Jack Swagger back in 2010. They've given him the World Title when he clearly wasn't ready for a World Title push right now. The push that Swagger is getting right now should be his first World Title push. Jobbing for a couple of months before leaving for awhile also doesn't help Swagger's credibility, but Henry was a jobber before his Hall of Pain run. Kane was irrelevant for almost a year before he returned with a new attire. MVP was on a long losing streak before his face turn. The build from now all the way to Wrestlemaina should tell if Swagger is good enough to be main event or even upper midcard talent.


Everything about Swagger is goofy. His cringeworthy mannerisms, the way he screams Zeb's lines after the promo has finished, his ring work is ok but he reminds me so much of Biff from Back To The Future. It's obvious that Swagger is being built solely to feed to Del Rio anyway so I'm not too worried about the long-term potential or use of this character, it's a hell of a lot better than whatever Swagger would have been doing otherwise. It would just be better if he would cut the shit. Changing his ring name to 'Jacob Hager' would be a start.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

My reaction to him winning the chamber and main-eventing WM










Good for him i guess, i hope he doesn't fuck up. This is his last chance to do something with his career.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is AWFUL!*

**patriot act


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

I'll be the first person to say that I'm not a Swagger fan (as a matter of fact, I prayed for his release constantly), but I am not going to complain that WWE is doing something of substance for a character for the first time in what feels like forever. It's almost a "where the hell did that come from?" moment for me. Jack Swagger, a wrestler 99% of people didn't give a shit about, has been jobbing for years as a mid/lower midcarder it seems, and has had zero positive fan reaction since ever, has been properly given a character out of the blue? From a WWE standpoint, it barely makes sense to keep him on the roster, nevertheless give him a (near) complete overhaul with new music, a capable manager, a believable character and now going into a storyline with ADR that will actually use logic to further that character? Obviously Swagger still has a long, long way to go as far as mic skills, general demeanor, and shaping this character--but hey, consider me interested in Jack Swagger for the first time ever.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



XFace said:


> My reaction to him winning the chamber and main-eventing WM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not gonna mainevent wrestlemania. WHC match is gonna open the show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Would have been badass for Damian Sandow's original character in FCW/NXT - that of a tea party militia leader type. He was Col. Sandow


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Suck it haters!

Swagger/Del Rio is gonna be an awesome match. Nice to know he won't get squashed like that indy darling.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Mr. Ziggles said:


> He's not gonna mainevent wrestlemania. WHC match is gonna open the show.


They kept referring to it as "main eventing" 

We all know its not really true lol, but im gonna let him have his 5 minutes of fame.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

still has jobber written all over it


----------



## MiRixG (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



CruzControl said:


> It sounds like he kicked the British's asses in the Revolutionary War.


It sounds like a CoD loading music...


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

now he finally screams main event material. He just looks like a natural born athlete and his ring skills back him up for his lack of mic ability plus he has his manager.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

I really like the new Jack Swagger. The theme kicks ASS!! I hope they stick with Zeb Coulter, a great mouthpiece for Swagger, and will make him more viable as a monster main heel. Hope they stick with this. A great Character.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

The theme suits him, I can see it working when he makes his Wrestlemania entrance. It has that grand feel to it. Now they just need to fix a few more themes like Ziggler,Ryback,Ryder.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



> Other than his hair and lisp, I don't see what makes Swagger so goofy.


The lisp ALONE is goofy enough. I'm sorry, but that's something I just can't look past, no matter how good a wrestler he might be. The second he opens his mouth, it takes me out of the moment. Not he mention he looks like a fucking ape.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Cool theme I guess, but I'm gonna miss the old one.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Lots of potential for the change on Jack Swagger, I'm going to give it a chance.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

He's like a polished turd.. You can shine him up all you want but he'll still always be THWAGGA. God, this match will suck.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Love the theme.
Still can't take Swagger serious with that hair.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Lmao at the main event argument. CM Punk said he's the main event no matter where he is on the card, the same could be said for Swagger lol.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



HEELKris said:


> Lmao at the main event argument. CM Punk said he's the main event no matter where he is on the card, the same could be said for Swagger lol.


Except it won't, because it's Swagger.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



HEELKris said:


> Lmao at the main event argument. CM Punk said he's the main event no matter where he is on the card, the same could be said for Swagger lol.


fpalm


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Sounds like the Ants are Marching. Wasting a decent theme on a joke like this is ridiculous.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Nice theme. Nice manager. Nice gimmick.

...but Swagger is still trash.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

i actually like he's gimmick 

a strong dominant force with a good theme and manager who can speak well 

however winning the chamber match after just few weeks back is riducolous 

its a real kick it back to all the other wrestlers in the chamber match people like daniel bryan,kane, orton who have been wrestling week in and week out just to loose to this guy ?

this is a monster push for swagger and i hope he can live up to it, otherwise goodbye swagger forever in the to mid carder or even "yourrrrr firedddd"


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Jack Swagger's ankle lock is AWFUL!*

Im not a massive fan of Swagger, but this is ridiculous.:lol


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Swagger never got over to beginning with, how the fuck Swagger got the spot?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

This theme rocks and it suits his new American patriot gimmick pretty well. Liked his old theme more though, very catchy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Suits him well, they are really pushing the guy looks like he will win at WM


----------



## DAFUQ (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

*Who's dick is Jack Swaggers sucking?*

the guy went from a jobber to main eventer at WrestleMania. He doesn't have any charisma or mic skills and his character absolutely sucks. And he looks like a fucking jackass. Wonder what dick is he sucking.

i would understand if it was for his wife but him?


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



DAFUQ said:


> *Who's dick is Jack Swaggers sucking?*
> 
> the guy went from a jobber to main eventer at WrestleMania. He doesn't have any charisma or mic skills and his character absolutely sucks. And he looks like a fucking jackass. Wonder what dick is he sucking.
> 
> i would understand if it was for his wife but him?


Vince has been around recently...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



DAFUQ said:


> *Who's dick is Jack Swaggers sucking?*
> 
> the guy went from a jobber to main eventer at WrestleMania. He doesn't have any charisma or mic skills and his character absolutely sucks. And he looks like a fucking jackass. Wonder what dick is he sucking.
> 
> i would understand if it was for his wife but him?


It's less to do with Swagger and more to do with getting Del Rio over as the Latino hero. They just need any old geek to play a racist, so the Latinos have a rallying cry to get behind Del Rio, and unfortunately, Swagger's character makes the most sense because he's always played the Patriot gimmick. If they had Kurt Angle right now, things would be different, but alas. I doubt this is a serious push for Swagger that leads to something other than him getting beat, considering Dolph Ziggler is quickly running out of time to cash in his MITB.

But even still, it's fucking sad. Not to mention unbelievable. I'm stunned that WWE would put Swagger in a higher profile Mania match than Sheamus.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

No one talking about the flop of a promo Swagger and Dutch had before the chamber match? Cheapest heel heat in the world and it still got NO REACTION. Dutch basically called the audience a bunch of well fare collecting bums and goes into this whole nationalistic speech.. He would've gotten more heat by just coming out and saying "The Saints suck, Drew Brees is a hack!". Then I was literally lol'ing at Swagger yelling "We The People!!!". They get no heat because Swagger is so poorly built up to this match that no one even thinks he has a shot of winning so their mindset is "Shut the hell up I wanna see Randy Orton/Y2J". 

The WWE wants to appeal to kids and tries to get heat for a supposed "Top Heel" by using a political slander speech. wow.. WWE, not only did the kids not understand the point Dutch was getting at but the adults just wanted to see who they thought were the legit contenders in this match in Orton/Y2J. Just an epic fail now that I think about it. Like I said if The Shield didn't win the IWC would be up in arms right now, it's like they threw us that one bone because we had to bite the bullet for Swagger vs ADR at Mania.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

The fact that Swagger still cant get over even with a extremely good talker like Dutch Mantel says something about how horrible a fucking gimmick and character he is. 

First of all its not that he cant cut a promo, it is that he simply cant fucking talk. Get him a speech therapist before anything because that speech impediment is the single biggest thing killing his character. 

Mark Henry should have won that match no debate and went on to beat ADR for the title. Henry's return has been great and he has looked strong. Sure he got eliminated and then WSLed everyone but he still got eliminated and looked weak. Give the guy the belt, this is the best he has ever been and finally people tune in to watch Mark Henry while people tune out when Swagger is on TV.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Always thought Swagger was a good talent. His reign wasnt even that bad to be honest, dont any of you remember that year and how awful Big Show was. Swagger had to feud with a face Big Show for the title and that wasnt gonna be good at all. Show was squashing ppl left and right at that time.

Like his push atm still think its alittle to fast but hopefully this just keeps him relevant even if he does lose to Del Rio at mania.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

If Dolph finally cashes in (like he said he would) then Wrestlemania's World Title Match might actually mean something.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



el dandy said:


> Love the music.
> Love Dutch Mantell.
> I'm sold on the gimmick.
> 
> Problem is, I'm not sold on the guy they have given it to. Swagger is just such a goof.


This sums up Swagger as a whole.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

rbhayek said:


> If Dolph finally cashes in (like he said he would) then Wrestlemania's World Title Match might actually mean something.


That's exactly what's going to happen. Del Rio beats Swagger and Ziggler FINALLY cashes in. But the question is, who is he going to feud with, once he becomes champion?

Sent from my LG-P700 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



ColtofPersonality said:


> Love the theme.
> Still can't take Swagger serious with that hair.


I think its better than his old look.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



HEELKris said:


> That's exactly what's going to happen. Del Rio beats Swagger and Ziggler FINALLY cashes in. But the question is, who is he going to feud with, once he becomes champion?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using VerticalSports.Com App


Ryblack face turn? Or hell, maybe actual Ryback. Who the fuck knows, that's like four people from now. Hell, maybe Jericho.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

I wish they'd just put the World Title on Zeb instead.



NoLeafClover said:


> Nice theme. Nice manager. Nice gimmick.
> 
> ...but Swagger is still trash.


This. Everything about this is good apart from the guy being given the push.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

now everyone pretands that they like Swagger.IWC bunch of hypocrites


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

I do like the theme, I just wish Swagger would put some effort it now and get ripped again. He needs to LOOK the part as well.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



Situation said:


> now everyone pretands that they like Swagger.IWC bunch of hypocrites


Think it's more like everyone loves the gimmick but still don't like the guy they gave it to.

I particularly don't like either and a couple of months after WM Swagger will be back to doing nothing while Zeb disappears.


----------



## DAFUQ (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

they need to add the YOU SUCK chants.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



Situation said:


> now everyone pretands that they like Swagger.IWC bunch of hypocrites


I have no clue which thread you're reading but the same people who liked Swagger and are talking are the ones who've ALWAYS thought Swagger had some sort of potential. Whether or not it was main event or upper midcard, I always thought it was there, and appreciated his first title run; if only it wasn't done so quickly.

This new gimmick will give Swagger much more dimension to his character. But I do agree with a lot of the people here, he needs to shut his mouth and let Dutch talk. He -can- be a good talker eventually, but for now he needs to go to public speaking class, practice on it outside of the ring, but in the ring, he shuts the f*ck up.

Swagger looks way meaner when he's awfully quiet. Remember when he won the WHC from Jericho? He didn't utter a damn word or scream when he won it at that moment. He was dead silent, didn't smile, and just put the title on his shoulder. I took him much more seriously on that pose alone.

Just shut up, stop shouting and smiling, and let Dutch talk. Let your efforts be focused in the ring where you're fantastic.


----------



## WeThePeople (Feb 18, 2013)

*Jack Swagger is going to be the greatest of all time.*

Yes.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

First off, I like the theme. At least they didn't give him Generic Pop/Rock Song #437. 



Shazayum said:


> good theme but wasted on the worst wrestler on the roster


This remark is stupid. Jack Swagger is one of the best in-ring competitors on the roster. I don't see what people can complain about now. He's got a good look / size, a good character, he excels in the ring and his promo skills are no longer a factor as he has Zeb Coulter to talk for him.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger is going to be the greatest of all time.*


----------



## Chris-Jericurls (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I used to hate him, but with his new theme, and new gimmick, I'm actually starting to believe in him.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Jack Swagger is going to be the greatest of all time.*

I echo the sentiments of the above post.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger is going to be the greatest of all time.*

More Jack Swagger threads! More! More!


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger is going to be the greatest of all time.*

Im loving all these random Swagger threads :lol

Nothing like jumping ahead. He's won a number 1 contenders match for the WHC. Lets calm down son.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Which Jack Swagger did you like the most?*

I've been a Jack Swagger fan since his ECW days, but I think I liked him the most after he lost the WHC. Jack felt he was robbed out of his title, because he was forced to defend it in a fatal 4 way match. He was angry, ruthless and wanted everyone to suffer, so he debuted the ankle lock. 

Damn you, Rey!








What about you?

edit : little error in the poll, it should be Arrogant Jack Swagger - *2008*-2010

I didn't include Cole's Manager Jack Swagger because that storyline was retarded and I don't think anyone liked it


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Which Jack Swagger did you like the most?*

I believe most people on here hate Swagger XD

But i'm kind of digging how he has been repackaged this year. So i'll go with 2013 Swagger.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Which Jack Swagger did you like the most?*

Jobber Swagger.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Which Jack Swagger did you like the most?*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Jobber Swagger.


:lmao


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Which Jack Swagger did you like the most?*

The one not on my television screen, its a joke how he is going up against Del Rio at Mania for the title after a long time jobbing during the last couple of years then the WWE then decided to build up his credibility which they pathetically tryed to do with him coming back 2 weeks before chamber and beat kofi and ryder, Mid card guys, his credibility is of a mid card heel, But oh well this just shows that the World Heavyweight title has the equal worth to what the Intercontinental title back in the 90s to early 2000s.


----------



## dodo dragon (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: Which Jack Swagger did you like the most?*

i've never liked him. imo he was boring when he was WHC. However, i think he will be very good this year since he gets an awesome manager and gimmick.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger is going to be the greatest of all time.*

My god the days of irrlevent swagger and swagger_rocks was the only fan alive of him, were just the best. I'll give it a week for everyone to realise that hes using cheap heat tactics and still cant get over even with an amazing mic worker of a manager.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger is going to be the greatest of all time.*

suddenly Jack Swagger is god


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Which Jack Swagger did you like the most?*

I am liking this maturation of Swagger's character, the move away from the nonsensical RatM music, and the set up to this feud. I didn't like either of these guys until their latest character developments, but I think every superstar needs character development along the way and that a lot of guys never get the chance to show a new side of themselves or do some things a little differently. 

I also like social/political commentary in my wrestling, so this matchup with Del Rio really has me marked out.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

I can't wait to see Jack Swagger coming out to this theme at WrestleMania, holy fuck it's gonna be great.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Which Jack Swagger did you like the most?*

2010 Swagger when he had the trophies and the Eagle was the best.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Its boss. Like others have said. Great music, Great theme and Great gimmick.

Ive never actually disliked Swagger so im looking forward to see where this goes. Can see him getting some big heat in the near future.

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

It makes me hate myself because I'm not American. Badass theme.


----------



## CM Reggae (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

I like it. Though it was obvious Swagger would win after new intro and a promo.


----------



## scotsman. (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



Choc Lesnar said:


> Sounds like something from Pirates of the Caribbean :/


This. I was waiting for Paul Burchill to fly down from the rafters... :side:


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

I can't get this damn theme out of my head.


----------



## ando_10 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonder if the jack swagger marks I've seen on here still liked him when he was a full blown jobber with the worst WHC run in WWE history


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger is going to be the greatest of all time.*

OP username kinda saves the thread.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

I loved his new theme, his old one just didn't fit with the new gimmick he's trying to make work. The new one 100% does.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Did they pick the winner of the Elimination Chamber out of a hat? People forgot Swagger existed about a month ago and now they decide to push him with absolutely no build at all... AGAIN?

The guy can wrestle, that's it, that's as far as it goes. He holds no traits that make him watchable or excitable. I don't care how much window dressing is thrown over him, whether it be a manager or new theme music or pushing his fringe forward to look like a complete tool. It still doesn't hide the fact that he sucks and no one cares or will care about him in the near future.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

I freaking love it. Sounds like a battle theme from an anime like One Piece or something. Or as @Choc Lesnar said PotC xD


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Jack Swagger is not main eventing Wrestlemania. He isn't even co-main eventing Wrestlemania. 

The World Title match, regardless of who is in it, is a secondary midcard championship. That's what it is at this point.


----------



## Xdoggx (Aug 8, 2006)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



TripleG said:


> Jack Swagger is not main eventing Wrestlemania. He isn't even co-main eventing Wrestlemania.
> 
> The World Title match, regardless of who is in it, is a secondary midcard championship. That's what it is at this point.


 Wrestlemania doesn't have just one main even though, sure the last match is THE main event but doesn't mean there aren't any other main events on the show. There's usually about 3-4 main event matches and because the WHC title is a main event belt Jack Swagger is main eventing Wrestlemania regardless.

The midcard championships are the United States Championship, Intercontinental Championship, WWE Tag Team Championship, and the Divas Championship. These are contested as midcard matches with the midcard championships.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

His theme sounds something out of NJPW. It's a boss theme.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Thats was fucking epic in the moment of the start the Elimination Chamber match.

Swagger the next big thing.... GO GO GO SWAGGER.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I cant believe this guy has won the chamber and has a title match at Wrestlemania 29 WTF. This guy was jobbing months agao why the fuck does he get a title match???


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

All I can say about swagger being in the world title match at MANIA is :kenny.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

While I hate Swagger his new theme is boss and fits the gimmick well. It sounds scary.... until swagger comes out


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

I'm fine with the theme and the gear but why didn't he just re-debut with it? It's strange he came back as the same guy for a few weeks before doing what he is doing now. He was off for all that time, you think that would of been planned out.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



ToddTheBod said:


> I'm fine with the theme and the gear but why didn't he just re-debut with it? It's strange he came back as the same guy for a few weeks before doing what he is doing now. He was off for all that time, you think that would of been planned out.


Just goes to show you that this gimmick/angle wasn't really planned out and not planned for Swagger. Probably a writer saw Del Rio as the champion and the challenge put out to them was who would be a great feud to get him over as a top face - a nativist kook. However ADR is a rich Mexican, not an immigrant looking for a handout. I guess ADR could be the voice to those folks, but it's not like he's the son of illegal immigrants or something. 

I bet Riccardo Rodriguez will be outed as the son of illegals or something in this storyline.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Xdoggx said:


> Wrestlemania doesn't have just one main even though, sure the last match is THE main event but doesn't mean there aren't any other main events on the show. There's usually about 3-4 main event matches and because the WHC title is a main event belt Jack Swagger is main eventing Wrestlemania regardless.
> 
> The midcard championships are the United States Championship, Intercontinental Championship, WWE Tag Team Championship, and the Divas Championship. These are contested as midcard matches with the midcard championships.



The WHC match usually opens the show, not exactly main-event position on the card. Wrestlemania main-event is going to be Rock-Cena, and if you want to include them then you can add the Undertaker match and Brock vs Triple H.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Just goes to show you that this gimmick/angle wasn't really planned out and not planned for Swagger.



Seems like something that could have been a strong premise for Wyatt, and his stable down in NXT. They could all be a bunch of pissed off white, American, males with Zeb as their second mouthpiece, and Wyatt's father, or uncle. Coulter, and Bray Wyatt along with the Wyatt family would have been epic. A bunch of semi-prejudice(it's PG folks), males who have a problem with America today.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Guess I won't be watch SD for a while...


And now you're up to par with the rest of the wrestling world.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Think it sucks just like him. He still should not be competing for the world title but what can you do,


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Jack Swagger and that old racist man is bad publicity for WWE*

For years we have heard wrestling is a racist business and that there were many racists working within the business itself.

Until now I was not sure I could believe everything I heard and read but Jack Swagger and his old racist friend are changing my opinions on this.

I think some of the things they have said have been disgraceful and utterly wrong. Why would WWE let them on tv to say these type of things?  Obviously somebody knew this old man was like this but yet still allows for him to be on tv.

People will say oh it's just a promo and ignore it as it not that bad but is this the type of thing you want your children watching? 

With WWE now becoming more and more popular worldwide it is just the wrong time to let someone like this on tv. They are representing WWE brand and I can see people being turned away by this.

One of my friends who is not white and a casual fan of wrestling told me he was extremely shocked and appauled by this type of promos.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger and that old racist man is bad publicity for WWE*

It'll put over the face who shuts them up over hugely.

I don't think what they've said is unacceptable at all. Unfortunately we live in a world where everybody is so easily offended, like you. So they'll likely get some backlash and maybe drop the angle altogether..


----------



## Positive Balance (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger and that old racist man is bad publicity for WWE*

It's a scripted television show where people play character's.

How is that bad publicity? It's just someone playing a role, no different than a movie.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger and that old racist man is bad publicity for WWE*

Disagree. Jack Swagger is a villain and villains must be hated. Because of that they are arrogant, treacherous, selfish, hypocritical... and if a heel has a xenophobic gimmick, for me it's OK. In a movie you don't complain if the villain is the most despicable person ever, you just want the good guy to crush him.


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger and that old racist man is bad publicity for WWE*

It's still real to you, huh? Swagger is a bad guy. He and his manager are supposed to make people mad so that they'll root for the face. He's not a company spokesman or the face of the company like Cena.

It's part of the show: bad guy says and does bad stuff so that the audience will cheer when the good guy beats him. Nobody without an agenda could really see this character as reflecting poorly on the WWE.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Jack Swagger and that old racist man is bad publicity for WWE*

my argument is wwe is pg aimed at younger audience and now you have a old racist and a younger brainwashed racist on tv. There will be kids who like Jack Swagger style and want to copy him in everything he does including the racism.

Also in terms of international connections, wwe has just begun to expand globally, what type of impresion does this give the international sponsors?


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Which Jack Swagger did you like the most?*

Angry Jack Swagger was a flop. When you look like a retard and sound like a 5 years old you cannot look intimidating even if you stand 7 feet tall and are a mass of muscles. 

I think the Real American is OK. He doesn't need to talk(although he talk, what is wrong) because he has a mouthpiece, the theme makes the entire act more legit and his new look tries to hide the goofiness.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



shought321 said:


> I could get behind Swagger if he cut his hair, changed his attire, put on some muscle, gained a little intensity and altered his voice so he doesn't sound quite so effeminate when he does his scary monster scream.


Wait... put on some muscle???????

I don't even......

--

The opening beats where bloody great!! But the melody... meh... don't like it. Cheesy. Maybe that's what it's trying to be.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Perfect theme for him, hopefully they don't change it or add lyrics to it. It does sound pretty fucking badass too.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Now that I've got the time to listen to it a few more times, I have to say, I'm liking this new theme. Fits Swagger's new gimmick pretty well imo. It's more "darker" than his old theme, which would allow him to be seen as a serious threat...as far as theme songs go. Whether or not WWE is going to book Swagger like one is another story. 

He's got the in-ring wrestling part down, and a manager that will serve as his mouthpiece. If they're planning to have him be taken seriously, they've got to change his appearance like the singlet, body movements, hair, facial expression, etc. We'll see how WWE will handle things with Swagger.

In the meantime, props to the new theme.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger and that old racist man is bad publicity for WWE*



bboy said:


> my argument is wwe is pg aimed at younger audience and now you have a old racist and a younger brainwashed racist on tv. There will be kids who like Jack Swagger style and want to copy him in everything he does including the racism.
> 
> Also in terms of international connections, wwe has just begun to expand globally, what type of impresion does this give the international sponsors?


 Hum, Swagger is the heel. Kids are supposed to hate him. Also I grew up watching violent cartoons and I don't have the personality of Frieza or Majin Boo, lol. 

Also, racism and xenophobia exist in the rest of the world and we know how the USA are. So Jack Swagger's act does not offend me in the least. I see it in context: a villain in a product with heroes and villains, a bad guy who should be hated and despised.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

It was weird hearing it at first, but it really is amazing and seeing him walking out to it just... fits, you know? Some people have a theme that just seems to be so right for them and this is one of them. His old theme always struck me as too goofy and annoying to be taken remotely seriously, but with this? Certainly lends an air of badass-ness to the guy that he desperately needed.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger and that old racist man is bad publicity for WWE*



bboy said:


> my argument is wwe is pg aimed at younger audience and now you have a old racist and a younger brainwashed racist on tv. There will be kids who like Jack Swagger style and want to copy him in everything he does including the racism.
> 
> Also in terms of international connections, wwe has just begun to expand globally, what type of impresion does this give the international sponsors?


...It's people like you that make it so the attitude Era or better booking will never ccome back. Go put on your John Shena onesee. Grab a bowl of Fruttie pebbles and go watch your dvr'ed copy of Saturday morning slam and laugh at Santino.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



omaroo said:


> Think it sucks just like him. He still should not be competing for the world title but what can you do,


Not watch 

But seriously this theme is fucking epic its up there with bobby roodes for awesomeness, it sounds like hes coming out to a civil war


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger and that old racist man is bad publicity for WWE*

He's supposed to come across as a racist, that's the whole point of pairing him up with Del Rio at Wrestlemania. They're going to build it as Del Rio defending America's minorities against Swagger and all the racist biggots. Guess who will win. It'll be a huge draw for the latino fans.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger and that old racist man is bad publicity for WWE*



bboy said:


> my argument is wwe is pg aimed at younger audience and now you have a old racist and a younger brainwashed racist on tv. There will be kids who like Jack Swagger style and want to copy him in everything he does including the racism.
> 
> Also in terms of international connections, wwe has just begun to expand globally, what type of impresion does this give the international sponsors?


That is the stupidest statement I've ever heard. Swagger is the heel for christ's sake how are the younger audience going to become brainwashed racists if Swagger is playing the villain here who is meant to be booed. Some people seriously do not think before they post..


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger is going to be the greatest of all time.*

Not greatest of all time but I wouldn't mind if they made him the top heel of smackdown along with barrett,henry,sandow,bigshow
with the top faces being Del Rio,Ziggler,Bryan,Cesaro


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

While his new theme is really good, I also loved his old one. Going to miss it as much as This Fire Burns.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger is going to be the greatest of all time.*

You're not funny.

Dull, awful, stupid thread.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger is going to be the greatest of all time.*

Oh no, seems the 2013ers think Swagger is more than a putting over for Del Rio.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger is going to be the greatest of all time.*

In all likelihood he's going to fail without Zeb and fall back into midcard obscurity due to WWE's ineptitude and fetish with rushing pushes.


----------



## SNUZ (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger is going to be the greatest of all time.*



dan the marino said:


> In all likelihood he's going to fail without Zeb and fall back into midcard obscurity due to WWE's ineptitude and fetish with rushing pushes.


do YOU have any fetishes?


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger and that old racist man is bad publicity for WWE*



bboy said:


> For years we have heard wrestling is a racist business and that there were many racists working within the business itself.
> 
> Until now I was not sure I could believe everything I heard and read but Jack Swagger and his old racist friend are changing my opinions on this.
> 
> ...


Man up you tool. It's entertainment.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Which Jack Swagger did you like the most?*



Bebe said:


> 2010 Swagger when he had the trophies and the Eagle was the best.


That was embarrassing to watch. Plus Edge buried him


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*

Absolutely love it, though I feel it's a bit wasted on Jack Swagger, because he's still so comedic to me. If they gave it more of a British vibe and had bagpipes it could have made a good theme for Barrett.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger's New Theme*



Gareth Mallroy said:


> and had bagpipes it could have made a good theme for Barrett.


The fuck? Barrett is not Scottish.

Anyway, Swagger is awesome and I hope he becomes world champion thus making it credible again.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

As much as I feel like Swagger is not main event caliber at all and how much I facepalmed that after only 3-4 weeks of being back he is being put in the world title picture for WM. As much as I want to argue that all this is doing is devaluing the WHC even more by having this goof challenge for it and that its a complete filler booking until Ziggler cashes in and as much as I wanted to hate the EC ending because of all of that I have to admit....

The booking behind the EC match on the PPV was absolutely brilliantly done. As much as I do not like Swagger being the one to pull it off, huge kudos has to be given to WWE for being to do it. It was a shocker to say the least.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger and that old racist man is bad publicity for WWE*



bboy said:


> For years we have heard wrestling is a racist business and that there were many racists working within the business itself.
> 
> Until now I was not sure I could believe everything I heard and read but Jack Swagger and his old racist friend are changing my opinions on this.
> 
> ...


Are you ignorant or just plain stupid? You do know it's entertainment and not real right? Or do you genuinely believe The Undertaker is from Death Valley? 

One of the huge criticisms I and many other people have with the WWE is that they don't tackle real life issues. They are creating a very cultural and political storyline here. (The real American who doesn't want others crossing their borders and the Mexican babyface) I don't think it should be for the World Heavyweight title but come on this shit writes itself. I'm not hugely educated on American politics but i'm pretty sure immigration is a big deal over there, they have the potential to make this a big deal, it's a brilliant idea and one i'm surprised the WWE creative had the intelligence and balls to follow through with. I'm all for it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Never liked him but I'll take the current Swagger now


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

WHC road to Wrestlemania angle:
Swagger Coulter: "Der Rio terk ehrr jeeerrrbs!!!!!!!"


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I like the whole Archie Bunker character they're going for with Zeb Colter. Problem is, this is WWE PG. How far will this last before protests start to rise. This is the same company that fired AW for a rape joke, that's almost a decade old.


----------



## MikestarManiac3 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Everyone complaining about it being controversial are probably the same people that say this product lacks edginess. I don't know about you lot but I myself would much rather a heel be edgy and controversial,than the generic arrogant/coward.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Non. He always has been, is, and always will be utter dog shit.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Now if only Sheik Abdul Bashir was in WWE, Feud between him & Swagger would be great.


----------



## KNEES_TO_FACES (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I think he got pushed to early.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Personally i liked him during his ECW run, he was fresh, new, good looks, great theme, great matches, great rivalry with christian, he could have cut a decent promo back then. But now... I dont know, i dont like him and i dont hate him, imo he is much better character than adr,sheamus, roidback,etc.

The funny thing is that the sucks, but he is far more interesting than Cena vs. Rock II. I dont know what i should do, laugh or cry? Simple thing as this shows how horrible this company have become, a midcard talent like Swagger can main event easily then given the push, gimmick and character , the thing which 99% of the roster lacks.

Its my opinion plz dont start to flame me. Thanks.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Not exactly on topic, but found this today:

The word "Swag" is an acronym for "Secretly we are gay'' created by a group of gay men in the early 1960's.


----------



## KNEES_TO_FACES (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Jack Swagger to lose at WM


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Srdjan99 said:


> Not exactly on topic, but found this today:
> 
> The word "Swag" is an acronym for "Secretly we are gay'' created by a group of gay men in the early 1960's.


Actually the word swag is short for swagger, Which is a form of walking. I.e. A swagger stick which is a stick used to walk by a gentleman. Stop trying to be edgy.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Srdjan99 said:


> Not exactly on topic, but found this today:
> 
> The word "Swag" is an acronym for "Secretly we are gay'' created by a group of gay men in the early 1960's.


But he's Jack Swagger not Jack Swag.

Swagger - to conduct oneself in an arrogant or superciliously pompous manner; especially : to walk with an air of overbearing self-confidence


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Swagger/Swag is just slang for having style.


----------



## Statoke (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

His new theme, Zeb Colter and his win over Randy Orton have made me a fan.


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I think this version of Swagger is an improvement on previous versions of him, but even with the WHC being relatively devalued, him getting ant match let alone a title match at WM seems like a ridiculously fast push with very little reason behind it.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

He is so shit.

Zeb Coulter is great. Swagger is shit.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Why does WWE give people managers then still have them talk anyway?


----------



## WeThePeople (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

He is so great, the future of this company and he will be the number one heel. Zeb Coulter and Jack Swagger together are amazing.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Srdjan99 said:


> Not exactly on topic, but found this today:
> 
> The word "Swag" is an acronym for "Secretly we are gay'' created by a group of gay men in the early 1960's.


No, that was made up by some idiots who thought it would be funny to post on Facebook. Swag actually comes from William Shakespeare who wrote Swagger in one of his pieces, describing it as carrying oneself with self confidence and arrogance.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Not too hyped on Swagger's current push. It may be different that the previous attempts but I feel like, given how quickly he's been pushed into this match with Del Rio, it'll just end the same way. He'll lose to Del Rio, whine and complain for weeks (this time I'm assuming he'll blame poor non-whites for his loss), dominate whoever he wrestles and he'll probably score a rematch with Alberto and lose again before ultimately fading back into the midcard shuffle.

When they debuted the gimmick, and especially when they brought in Dutch to manage him, I thought they may have some sort of long term plan for him but right now it seems they just wanted to build somebody up for Alberto Del Rio to go over at WrestleMania. Winning the Chamber with a roll up didn't exactly inspire confidence either.


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I for one am I excited. Anyone else should atleast give Swagger a chance and be open to enjoying something that doesn't involve the names Daniel Bryan, Christian, Jericho, etc.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

My favorite Jack Swagger is the one who stayed away from the main event and was in the low midcard.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I have a question for American users: Some people on a German wrestling forum said there was a risk that Swagger could be cheered in some areas of the country because people might agree with his xenophobic and / or anti immigration opinions. I think there's only a very slight if any risk of that happening. What do you guys think?


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

- Which Jack Swagger did you like the most?
• Arrogant Jack Swagger - 2009-2010
• Serious WHC Jack Swagger - 2010
• Angry Jack Swagger, post WHC loss - 2010
• Jobber Jack Swagger (Zig-Swag w/ Vickie Guerrero) - 2012
• Real American - 2013

All of these Swagger "Gimmicks" Sucks. (In my opinion)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Imagine Jack Swagger and Zeb telling the crowd to stand up and pledge the alligence? That's some mind fuckery.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I don't get the hype.

He surely got some potential with his new manager and renewed gimmick, but he is amazingly out of place in the Main Event scene. I can't see him as a legit main eventer and think it's a matter of time before they grow tired of him and push him down the line. Swagger will never maintain anything above midcard level.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



BANKSY said:


> Why does WWE give people managers then still have them talk anyway?


Because they themselves need to get better on the mic. Swagger's actually okay.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Perfect.Insanity said:


> I don't get the hype.
> 
> He surely got some potential with his new manager and renewed gimmick, but he is amazingly out of place in the Main Event scene. I can't see him as a legit main eventer and think it's a matter of time before they grow tired of him and push him down the line. Swagger will never maintain anything above midcard level.


You never know. Sometimes it's just a matter of finding the right gimmick for a guy. Look at Mark Henry two years ago and look at him now. No one would have expected him to ever be a legit main eventer.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Perfect.Insanity said:


> Swagger will never maintain anything above midcard level.


I Agree.



Kalashnikov said:


> Because they themselves need to get better on the mic. Swagger's actually okay.


Not really at all.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I enjoyed this Jack Swagger segment:










People say Swagger is uncharismatic. I disagree. The guy played his role to perfection, and I'm not even a Swagger fan. He's a farmboy college jock. He's not supposed to be supercharismatic. He's supposed to be a boring bragging meathead.


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



xagon said:


> I have a question for American users: Some people on a German wrestling forum said there was a risk that Swagger could be cheered in some areas of the country because people might agree with his xenophobic and / or anti immigration opinions. I think there's only a very slight if any risk of that happening. What do you guys think?


Nah. All it would take is for him to say how fat they are, and that they should be a All-American Real American American athlete such as himself.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Like the new look attitude and manager, ive only seen jobber Swagger since i started watching again so its weird to see him winning and i can see how it would hard to buy, but i fine to wait and see, i wasnt sure about ADR becoming a face early on in his switch, obviously swagger isnt goingheel to face, but im willing to wait on it see if it wors out like it did with ADR, the worst that can happens is he falls back to jobber status, no harm in giving im a go, especially with a new mouth piece.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Combat Analyst said:


> I enjoyed this Jack Swagger segment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see how long that segment was? Any person could have done the same promo and would have gotten the same amount of heat.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



kobra860 said:


> Did you see how long that segment was? Any person could have done the same promo and would have gotten the same amount of heat.


That's true. Great segment nonetheless. Only time I cared about Swagger


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Combat Analyst said:


> I enjoyed this Jack Swagger segment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer serious Swagger, but that shit was gold!


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



HEELKris said:


> I prefer serious Swagger, but that shit was gold!


Hilarious.. :lol


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I'm looking forward to see what Swagger can do with his new gimmick, loving the new music and the Zeb pairing.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I'll give Swags a chance cause I like his new rough gimmick and even if he win the title at Mania he'll lose it immediatly to Dolph.But ultimately I think he can be a major player in the roster for the next couple of years.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

The thing is, it's hard to take him seriously when he was just jobbing to Santino 4 months ago. Now he's all "aggressive and intense" he's suppose to be better? Seriously, talk about a forced push. Jack Swagger vs. Alberto Del Rio is a match that happens on Over The Limit, not WrestleMania. No matters how many times they push him, no matter how much Jim Ross may think "his boy" is a star, he's a midcarder at best. Sure, he's good in the ring, but his "serious" character's just never work.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Swagger's not good on the mic but the worst part about him is his facial expressions. He literally has the worst facial expressions on the roster. For that reason alone he's virtually impossible to take seriously. Swagger's toned down his goofy faces since coming back at least, so I'll give him that.

He's good in the ring, has a good manager, and an interesting gimmick that should be easy to get over. I don't think he'll be a main eventer because he really isn't a complete package, but he could be a fun midcarder.

Right now the worst thing working against him? The fucking bookers. He's been back, what, a month? And now he's in a world title match at Wrestlemania? Jesus christ. Because throwing him into the main event worked so well the first time right? I realize a feud between him and Alberto is inevitable, I just wish they wouldn't rush things... again.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

His new theme song is absolutely perfect though. It's friggen gold.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



xagon said:


> I have a question for American users: Some people on a German wrestling forum said there was a risk that Swagger could be cheered in some areas of the country because people might agree with his xenophobic and / or anti immigration opinions. I think there's only a very slight if any risk of that happening. What do you guys think?


I don't ever recall JBL getting cheered.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

What are the odds Ricardo Rodriguez gets "deported" as part of this angle? Hell, if they do that, I think it'd get A LOT of heat to have Swagger/Zeb get Epico, Primo, Rosa, Sin Cara and Rey Mysterio deported as well.

It could also lead to a post-Wrestlemania program with Rey Mysterio vs. Jack Swagger while Alberto feuds with Ziggler over the World title.

I'm very intrigued by Swagger and his character right now. This is the most I've been interested in him since I've watched it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

You know I could see Zeb overshadowing Swagger before long.

I think they should go all the way with this gimmick. Finally there's a midcarder doing SOMETHING and not just debuting with a name and no character. Something (relatively) over the top, something interesting. I'd like to see Zeb start up a whole faction. Call them "The Minutemen" or something.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

wheres the option for 

" jack swagger was never good ever"?


----------



## Y2Jerichoo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Jack Swagger Sucks.*

There is literally nothing good about the guy. Everything he does is just so uninteresting and was jobbing to Brodus Clay 6 months ago. He is terrible on the mic and his in ring skill is very average. Im trying to give this whole "Real American" thing a shot but every time i hear him speak its cringe worthy.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Hence why they got Colter for his mouthpiece. I like swagger, but I agree he's awful on the mic. I think he's pretty good in the ring..... And his current gimmick definitely works.


----------



## Flyman (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Sucks.*



Y2Jerichoo said:


> There is literally nothing good about the guy. Everything he does is just so uninteresting and was jobbing to Brodus Clay 6 months ago. He is terrible on the mic and his in ring skill is very average. Im trying to give this whole "Real American" thing a shot but every time i hear him speak its cringe worthy.


Thats why they had to get him a manager im pissed they let this non talented bum win the elimination chamber over Henry. They better justify this. Nobody cares about his title match what a waste. Who the hell is he facing boring ass ADR?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger Sucks.*

If you're gonna push a mediocre talent like Swagger, you might as well give him every advantage he can get. They've done that, at the very least.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Sucks.*



Y2Jerichoo said:


> There is literally nothing good about the guy. Everything he does is just so uninteresting and was jobbing to Brodus Clay 6 months ago. He is terrible on the mic and his in ring skill is very average. Im trying to give this whole "Real American" thing a shot but every time i hear him speak its cringe worthy.


Swagger has gone from irrelevance to being one of the most interesting and controversial things in the WWE right now.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> Swagger has gone from irrelevance to being one of the most interesting and controversial things in the WWE right now.




agreed, wwe will definitely get shit about this current gimmick


----------



## Y2Jerichoo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Sucks.*



doinktheclowns said:


> Swagger has gone from irrelevance to being one of the most interesting and controversial things in the WWE right now.


I still think there is nothing interesting about him. Every crowd gives him ZERO response every time he comes out. Only way I can see him becoming decent to watch is if this gimmick works which im seriously doubting.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger Sucks.*

He's good in the ring, is a big guy, now has a decent look, and has a mouthpiece.


This could go pretty well. At least, well enough to let him be in a Wrestlemania Main Event.


----------



## Y2Jerichoo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Sucks.*



sesshomaru said:


> He's good in the ring, is a big guy, now has a decent look, and has a mouthpiece.
> 
> 
> This could go pretty well. At least, well enough to let him be in a Wrestlemania Main Event.


Im really surprised some of you feel this way. And nothing has changed about his look if anything its gotten worse by having his hair covering his face.

Only thing that is true is his mouthpiece.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Sucks.*



Y2Jerichoo said:


> I still think there is nothing interesting about him. Every crowd gives him ZERO response every time he comes out. Only way I can see him becoming decent to watch is if this gimmick works which im seriously doubting.


He has been back about 2 weeks after being away for 6 months and in that time he has won Elimination Chamber, got a main event title shot at Wrestlemania and arguably become as controversial as CM Punk. So think about his potential with a few more months build and an opponent more interesting that Del Rio.

I cant think of anyone in WWE right now doing anything remotely interesting excluding The Shield, Cena, The Rock, CM Punk and Swagger/Coulter.

He isn't the best mic worker but that why he has a mouth piece with him now in the shape of Coulter but then Lesnar isn't a great mic worker either. All I can say is Swagger has come back 100% better than when he left and he has improved on the mic.

Also he is in the top 5 best technical wrestlers in the WWE right now.


----------



## CM_Drunk (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Sucks.*



Y2Jerichoo said:


> There is literally nothing good about the guy. Everything he does is just so uninteresting and was jobbing to Brodus Clay 6 months ago. He is terrible on the mic and his in ring skill is very average. Im trying to give this whole "Real American" thing a shot but every time i hear him speak its cringe worthy.


Jack swagger is a beast in the ring and a great american. He also doesn't like ********. Talking isn't his thing, never was. He has zeb now, so zeb can deliver the truth while swagger backs it up in the ring. His new gimmick is hella imperial. take a knee son.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I never thought I would find Jack Swagger interesting, that Zeb Coltin or w/e his name is manager is fucking legit! He has me caring about Swagger now. He's one of my favorite managers now, it pisses me off that the crowd was whating him and chanting boring tonight.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

next week on raw zeb is going to do a live hanging(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

They need to start clashing right now, not like DB vs Sheamus crap we got last year. Hopefully they GET TO WORK on SD.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Swagger is awesome.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

He has potential with this and Zeb is great, but they gonna need to do a lot more than speeches to get real heat.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I personally see Swagger in the WHC match as a setup. I don't see him holding the belt very long.....like maybe a couple minutes. I see him beating Del Rio at Mania after a brutal match where both men are battered and beaten, with Swagger winning, only to see Ziggler cash in the money in the bank and beat him for the belt.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Shelter said:


> He has potential with this and Zeb is great, but they gonna need to do a lot more than speeches to get real heat.


Yeah, these kids don't even know what Zeb is talking about, and will probably only care if Rio is in the ring with them, because they are feuding after all, bet they don't even know the shit he's saying applies to Rio until Rio speaks up towards them. 



Viperdk said:


> I personally see Swagger in the WHC match as a setup. I don't see him holding the belt very long.....like maybe a couple minutes. I see him beating Del Rio at Mania after a brutal match where both men are battered and beaten, with Swagger winning, only to see Ziggler cash in the money in the bank and beat him for the belt.


That would set up a nice triple threat match for Extreme rules.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Swagger looked like a drunk frat boy who hasn't taken a shower in a week.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Am Just Waiting Till Zeb F*cks up and says the wrong thing to the wrong crowd.
As i said in another post i feel swagger has the shield booker because they are doing it the paul E Way hiding his flaws (Lisp/Mic Work) and Showing his wrestling talent
and teaming him with zeb is a great way for swagger to pick up mic skills (if he does is another question)


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Viperdk said:


> I personally see Swagger in the WHC match as a setup. I don't see him holding the belt very long.....like maybe a couple minutes. I see him beating Del Rio at Mania after a brutal match where both men are battered and beaten, with Swagger winning, only to see Ziggler cash in the money in the bank and beat him for the belt.


Seeing Ziggler and Swagger feud will suck though. Its hard to take a feud between these two specifically serious, when just last year they were jobbing to the Usos on Superstars. Someone else shoulda won the chamber, Ziggler shoulda cashed in on ADR setting up ADR V. Ziggler V. Y2J at Mania


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I have no time for Swagger, him challenging for a world title at WrestleMania means this could be the first WrestleMania in years I don't order.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Sucks.*



Y2Jerichoo said:


> Im really surprised some of you feel this way. And nothing has changed about his look if anything its gotten worse by having his hair covering his face.
> 
> Only thing that is true is his mouthpiece.



You're a fan of the current R-Truth you honestly have no right to criticize anyone. Swagger has the size,the gimmick,the mouthpiece,the moveset/finishers and as of Elimination Chamber the theme music to not look weird being in the main event scene.However he won't be winning at WM. ADR will retain to have that "feel good" story ending that WWE loves ( Big Show vs Cody Rhodes WM28 anyone?).


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Sucks.*



UltimateOppitunist said:


> You're a fan of the current R-Truth you honestly have no right to criticize anyone. Swagger has the size,the gimmick,the mouthpiece,the moveset/finishers and as of Elimination Chamber the theme music to not look weird being in the main event scene.However he won't be winning at WM. ADR will retain to have that "feel good" story ending that WWE loves ( Big Show vs Cody Rhodes WM28 anyone?).


Would rep you for this but it wont let me.

I hope Swagger wins the World Title. Fuck Del Rio


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Swagger looked like a drunk frat boy who hasn't taken a shower in a week.


Not taking showers ad drinking is a Southern rebel trademark!


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I still dont like Swagger, but after Raw I'm even more confused as to how he and this Zeb dude are meant to be the heels here?

Can somebody explain to me since when does it make you the 'badguy' to say that *illegal* immigration is wrong? Has America really changed that much!?

This is one of the few gimmicks I've know where speaking the honest un-PC truth makes you the heel. I just dont see how he is going to get heat from any non-hispanic towns/areas.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



King_Of_This_World said:


> I still dont like Swagger, but after Raw I'm even more confused as to how he and this Zeb dude are meant to be the heels here?
> 
> Can somebody explain to me since when does it make you the 'badguy' to say that *illegal* immigration is wrong? Has America really changed that much!?
> 
> This is one of the few gimmicks I've know where speaking the honest un-PC truth makes you the heel. I just dont see how he is going to get heat from any non-hispanic towns/areas.


No idea but i expect Ricardo to be Exported in the next few weeks  Get That HEAT


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



King_Of_This_World said:


> I still dont like Swagger, but after Raw I'm even more confused as to how he and this Zeb dude are meant to be the heels here?
> 
> Can somebody explain to me since when does it make you the 'badguy' to say that *illegal* immigration is wrong? Has America really changed that much!?
> 
> This is one of the few gimmicks I've know where speaking the honest un-PC truth makes you the heel. I just dont see how he is going to get heat from any non-hispanic towns/areas.


Clique made a good post about this



Clique said:


> Some people in this thread are not getting that it is _the way_ you present your character that makes you a heel or a face. Sheamus can steal Del Rio's car and he's the bad ass babyface. Punk can steal Rock's title and he's the delusional heel.
> 
> Same thing with this gimmick or in wrestling for years now. Just like you have your evil foreign villain wrestlers here to conquer the US heroes. Now we have a "Real American" trying to rid the WWE of foreigners and soon the focus will be on the Mexican World Heavyweight Champion who fights for the poor. Simple storytelling and presentation, really.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



King_Of_This_World said:


> I still dont like Swagger, but after Raw I'm even more confused as to how he and this Zeb dude are meant to be the heels here?
> 
> Can somebody explain to me since when does it make you the 'badguy' to say that *illegal* immigration is wrong? Has America really changed that much!?
> 
> This is one of the few gimmicks I've know where speaking the honest un-PC truth makes you the heel. I just dont see how he is going to get heat from any non-hispanic towns/areas.




It's heelish when they apply this criticism to someone like Del Rio who isn't an illegal alien. They are blanketing all latinos as people who don't belong here, not just illegals.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I think he deserves this opportunity.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



HEELKris said:


> Clique made a good post about this


Ok sure, but the only places I see this working are in the heavily Hispanic areas.

I cannot see him/them getting booed, particularly in the South, for saying these things when its likely the vast majority of people who go to the events in these states will agree with every word!

It just confuses me. Maybe WWE creative are too clever for me.

Good God...


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> It's heelish when they apply this criticism to someone like Del Rio who isn't an illegal alien. They are blanketing all latinos as people who don't belong here, not just illegals.


But how will this get heat in any non-hispanic heavy area?


----------



## Real American (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Jack Swagger has finally arrived! A TRUE American will be World Heavyweight Champion at Wrestlemania. WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

another Swagger fan:lol


----------



## Real American (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



RFalcao said:


> another Swagger fan:lol


Beats a Canadian immigrant murderer, crossing our borders.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



King_Of_This_World said:


> But how will this get heat in any non-hispanic heavy area?




Because Swagger is a heel and ADR is a face. The marks will do what they are told by the WWE machine. No different than when JBL did the same thing in 2003-2004 against Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I'm affraid of you, i'm european.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

DAT extreme right-wing gimmick insta push!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

jobber swagger is the only acceptable swagger.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Zeb Coulter and Swagger are top-quality entertainment. They're playing that right-wing conservative nutjob so close to the bone that you can feel the awkwardness from the hick side of the audience :lol


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Really? I haven't heard too much of any kinda crowd reaction so far


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



King_Of_This_World said:


> Ok sure, but the only places I see this working are in the heavily Hispanic areas.
> 
> I cannot see him/them getting booed, particularly in the South, for saying these things when its likely the vast majority of people who go to the events in these states will agree with every word!
> 
> ...


One is face, and the other is heel, trust me, when they meet face to face, their actions towards one another will speak louder.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Jesus_Hong said:


> Really? I haven't heard too much of any kinda crowd reaction so far


That's my point; but its almost constructed awkwardness/silence.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Rio responds.



> “After hearing Swagger and that guy from JUMANJI I have NO respect for them or what they’re claiming. Swagger at #Wrestlemania29 I’m going to kick your words down your throat #SiThePeople”


Considering how much Vince loves Rio, I'm hoping he puts good effort into this build.

Edit: Lilian's thoughts on the promo



> - WWE Diva Lilian Garcia says she was offended by Jack Swagger and Zeb Colter’s comments on RAW last night. She tweeted:
> 
> “As a Latina, I am insulted by the comments made by Zeb Colter & Jack Swagger. America is a melting pot of amazing ppl!! @WWE #Raw


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I would consider myself slightly leaning to the left but I'm still baffled at how people can support illegal immigration.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

This gimmick will fail unless the WWE really turns up the heat like Swagger and Coulter going after Hispanic plants in the audience and things of the like.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Rio's family will probably be involved, and maybe Rey and Cara, and Primo.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I'm actually really loving this whole character. Of course mainly for Zeb has succeeded in making me interested in Swagger.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Rio's family will probably be involved, and maybe Rey and Cara, and Primo.


Isn't Primo a heel?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



HEELKris said:


> Isn't Primo a heel?


I think, shouldn't even have mentioned him, but I figured they might all unite at some point when things get truly heated.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Rio's family will probably be involved, and maybe Rey and Cara, and *Primo*.


Puerto Rican, which also makes him an American citizen by birth since Puerto Rico is a territory of the United States


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

If they angle this right Swagger/Del Rio could be a DOPE feud going into Wrestlemania.

They're got 7 weeks to build it, and I hope they do.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I'm really enjoying his new gimmick.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I'm liking this new Jack Swagger. I never hated him as a wrestler, it was just that he was just another generic heel #726629937265 and 'All American American' were just words. But now with this edgy pair of him and Zeb Coulter as 'Real Americans', they actually have a gimmick which has the potential to gain mega heat and Swagger now has a mouthpiece, which is a good thing. I honestly didn't know who Zeb Coulter was, but he won my heart just under two weeks, that man's awesome. Things are just getting better for Swagger and everything's working out quite well. Also, his new theme is fucking epic.


----------



## IRISHwhip78 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I think this angle will backfire and Jack wont be some hated heel.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Vince McMahon must be really out of touch, I think Zeb Colter's message actually resonated with a lot of people, it's why he didn't get booed all that much.

They need to make his character much more extreme if they want to see people boo him and Swagger.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Mithro said:


> Vince McMahon must be really out of touch, I think Zeb Colter's message actually resonated with a lot of people, it's why he didn't get booed all that much.
> 
> They need to make his character much more extreme if they want to see people boo him and Swagger.


That crowd sucked big time, no reaction for DB either, or Sheamus/Wade or the opening promo.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



ultimatekrang said:


> jobber swagger is the only acceptable swagger.


I agree with this statement.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Mithro said:


> Vince McMahon must be really out of touch, I think Zeb Colter's message actually resonated with a lot of people, it's why he didn't get booed all that much.
> 
> They need to make his character much more extreme if they want to see people boo him and Swagger.




swagger will definitely get heat elsewhere... They just happened to be in one of the worst atmospheres I've ever seen last night


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Mithro said:


> Vince McMahon must be really out of touch, I think Zeb Colter's message actually resonated with a lot of people, it's why he didn't get booed all that much.
> 
> They need to make his character much more extreme if they want to see people boo him and Swagger.


Perhaps he should start picking on the audience members, calling them supporters of illegal immigrants and illegal immigrants themselves.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Every society hates the idea of immigrants so it wont be surprising if he gets cheered. I don't care much for Swagger but I love controversial gimmicks, like JBL and Hassan and so I am genuinely enthused about real american gimmick.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Still can't believe this guy is going to Mania for the title.
There is just nothing appealing about him. Can't talk on the mic, is slow as fuck in the ring and is boring to watch.
I really hate guys who come back after months away and just jump straight into the main event when they were jobbers before. 
What is next Santino comes back to win the rumble? Tatsu wins MITB?
One of the worst decisions WWE has made in recent years. Mania should be about the best of the best and Swagger is nowhere near the best.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Real American by far.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



IRISHwhip78 said:


> I think this angle will backfire and Jack wont be some hated heel.


The angle is designed to get heat. So I don't think that Swagger has to worry there.

The only people who are offended by Swagger's new character are hard line Tea Partiers/Republicans. And if they are really that offended by these promos then they have to 1) realize it's entertainment through fictional characters and 2) take a hard look at their beliefs. There's a reason why people are booing this character as it's completely out of touch with what America is today.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Can somebody explain to me how a jobber who was jobbing left and right in the last year is being rewarded with a World Heavyweight Championship on Wrestlemania? Are they actually rewarding a wrestler for being a jobber? The hell is this?

Fuck logic and fuck this company! 

It's 2010 all over again! A push out of nowhere followed by constant jobbing! I don't even know how Swagger fans are happy about this when the outcome of this push is going to be exactly like it was 3 years ago.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



CaptainObvious said:


> The only people who are offended by Swagger's new character are hard line Tea Partiers/Republicans.


What are you talking about? They love this.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



kobra860 said:


> What are you talking about? They love this.


All of the dirt sheets are reporting that some Tea Party representative (named Paul Joseph Watson) is criticizing the new character for being a negative stereotype and how they should boycott WWE. If you twitter or google search it, you'll come up with loads of recent articles.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



CaptainObvious said:


> All of the dirt sheets are reporting that some Tea Party representative (named Paul Joseph Watson) is criticizing the new character for being a negative stereotype and how they should boycott WWE. If you twitter or google search it, you'll come up with loads of recent articles.


That's kind of a shock. I thought that the ultra liberal people would be offended by this first. The Tea Party is just mad because they're basically being mocked.

Edit: This story is circulating quickly. All of the political websites and blogs are talking about this. Even Fox News and Info Wars.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU2mpbenr6o&feature=youtu.be

Not sure WTF is going on tbh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

The gimmick/character is like 40 years outdated. Let me guess, once they are done with the Mexicans, they will move on to indirectly telling blacks to go back to Africa?


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU2mpbenr6o&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Not sure WTF is going on tbh.


Jim Ross : Getting lots of Tweets regarding Zeb Colter's politically based comments and many feel that the comments are untimely. Isn't that what wrestling villains do, make inflammatory, controversial comments that strike a nerve with the audience? Same type of comments are made daily on a variety of news outlets so I'd suggest to the most vocal of critics to simply, 'Lighten Up Francis.' Zeb's TV persona is that of a political zealot who has controversial opinions. Zeb...if that is his real name.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU2mpbenr6o&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Not sure WTF is going on tbh.



It's official. This country has gotten too soft to the point where they can't handle a political caricature for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

the butthurt and the angry tweets over this angle has made Swagger worth caring about again....

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/wwe-demo...rican-villainous-character-generates-outrage/


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I'm not a racist by any means. I hate certain people of all races, based on their actions and not their skin color. I am an American that has always been annoyed by the "Yeehaw, American pride! Respect our flag!" type of people. I have very little interest in anything relative to politics. 

That being said, I couldn't help but agree with a lot of what Zeb Colter said, especially the "Immigration" video. I couldn't see myself cheering and agreeing with him if he out right said "Fuck the *******" or something along those lines, but I am really loving the character.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

It's kind of pathetic that politicians and people in the media are getting so worked up over this. They are aware that WWE is the same company that has an undead character too right? Nothing they do should be taken anything more seriously than any other TV show with a controversial storyline.

As for Swagger, I've really enjoyed his gimmick change. He's such a good wrestler that it's nice to see him actually doing something worth watching instead of getting hit with Santino's Cobra in under 2 minutes. I do wish that he'd be quiet though. He proved during his WHC run that cutting serious promos isn't really his forte and since Zeb is so good at it, I'd much rather see Swagger just be the silent ass kicker of the group. It's hard not to laugh when he starts chanting 'we the people' over and over again like a tard.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I don't know. Swagger looks strong and but he speaks like a retard.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Thee Brain said:


> Can somebody explain to me how a jobber who was jobbing left and right in the last year is being rewarded with a World Heavyweight Championship on Wrestlemania? Are they actually rewarding a wrestler for being a jobber? The hell is this?
> 
> Fuck logic and fuck this company!
> 
> It's 2010 all over again! A push out of nowhere followed by constant jobbing! I don't even know how Swagger fans are happy about this when the outcome of this push is going to be exactly like it was 3 years ago.


Yeah that's pretty ridiculous. Swagger with this gimmick vs ADR was destined to happen but they either should've held off for Summerslam and had Swagger go through Mysterio and a few others or they should've re-debuted him a while back.

I mean come on, did they forget what happened last time he was rushed into the main event? :kobe


And I guess Vince and Linda have given up on running for office again, thank god.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

He should have came back with a super clean cut look. Right now he looks like a retard.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



HEELKris said:


> Jim Ross : Getting lots of Tweets regarding Zeb Colter's politically based comments and many feel that the comments are untimely. Isn't that what wrestling villains do, make inflammatory, controversial comments that strike a nerve with the audience? Same type of comments are made daily on a variety of news outlets so I'd suggest to the most vocal of critics to simply, 'Lighten Up Francis.' Zeb's TV persona is that of a political zealot who has controversial opinions. Zeb...if that is his real name.


Jim Ross can go screw himself. I swear if Jsck Swagger was from Nevade or fuckin' Kansas, he would have been a comedy heel and would have NEVER been in the Elimination Chamber. Nope, he just happens to be from Oklahoma, now he's facing Del Rio in a match at WrestleMania for the World Championship. A match no one wants to see besides Jim Ross because Swagger is "his boy."


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



The Enforcer said:


> It's kind of pathetic that politicians and people in the media are getting so worked up over this. They are aware that WWE is the same company that has an undead character too right? Nothing they do should be taken anything more seriously than any other TV show with a controversial storyline.
> 
> As for Swagger, I've really enjoyed his gimmick change. He's such a good wrestler that it's nice to see him actually doing something worth watching instead of getting hit with Santino's Cobra in under 2 minutes. I do wish that he'd be quiet though. He proved during his WHC run that cutting serious promos isn't really his forte and since Zeb is so good at it, I'd much rather see Swagger just be the silent ass kicker of the group. It's hard not to laugh when he starts chanting 'we the people' over and over again like a tard.


Because people like Zeb Colter existed in real life while people like the Undertaker don't?


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Swagger is on fire right now. Can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Jim Ross can go screw himself. I swear if Jsck Swagger was from Nevade or fuckin' Kansas, he would have been a comedy heel and would have NEVER been in the Elimination Chamber. Nope, he just happens to be from Oklahoma, now he's facing Del Rio in a match at WrestleMania for the World Championship. A match no one wants to see besides Jim Ross because Swagger is "his boy."


I wish that someone would tell Jim Ross that Swagger is garbage and tell him to stop kissing his butt just because he's from Oklahoma.



max314 said:


> Swagger is on fire right now. Can't wait to see where this goes.


Not really. The manager is getting more attention than Swagger. The only thing Swagger does is repeat "We the people" a bunch of times like an idiot.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



max314 said:


> Swagger is on fire right now. Can't wait to see where this goes.


Funny, from what I hear from the crowd reactions he's been getting lately, no one gives a crap about him. People are having a uproar over Zeb Colter's remarks, not Jack Swagger.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Swagger is awful.

I like watching Del Rio wrestle so it's a shame I'm going to have to skip their WM match.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Do millions of undocumented Mexican citizens come into America and work without paying taxes, take advantage of the fact that we HAVE to provide them with medical care, have babies here so they are American born?

Yes that all does happen. Who does it hurt? pretty much everybody in some way. Try going to an LA hospital and waiting 7 hours because it is filled with people that aren't even American.

Mr. Zeb Coulter and Mr. Swagger are stating the truth, but in a way that makes it seem like they are out there characters.

And there's nothing racist about it, nobody says anything bad about the legal Mexican Americans that follow the correct process, they are welcome and just like all of us. It's the ones that beat the system, cost us a bunch of money and hurt the country that lots of people have a problem with.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

The current gimmick has potential to get heat, Zeb is good enough on the microphone and so long as they limit how much Swagger talks (and make him stop shouting "We The People" a dozen times). The problem I think they'll run into is that ultimately, this is still going to hinge on whether or not people will care about Jack Swagger with this gimmick. The crowds may just not care enough about an older superstar many probably haven't heard of and a guy who gets repackaged every six months no matter what they spout off on the mic.

They really should have waited and built Swagger up over several months with this gimmick rather than just giving him another insta-push that I think will leave him with nowhere to go but down after WrestleMania 29. After WrestleMania there's just Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara for them to shout at.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



HEELKris said:


> Jim Ross : Getting lots of Tweets regarding Zeb Colter's politically based comments and many feel that the comments are untimely. Isn't that what wrestling villains do, make inflammatory, controversial comments that strike a nerve with the audience? Same type of comments are made daily on a variety of news outlets so I'd suggest to the most vocal of critics to simply, 'Lighten Up Francis.' Zeb's TV persona is that of a political zealot who has controversial opinions. Zeb...if that is his real name.





itssoeasy23 said:


> Jim Ross can go screw himself. I swear if Jsck Swagger was from Nevade or fuckin' Kansas, he would have been a comedy heel and would have NEVER been in the Elimination Chamber. Nope, he just happens to be from Oklahoma, now he's facing Del Rio in a match at WrestleMania for the World Championship. A match no one wants to see besides Jim Ross because Swagger is "his boy."


The thing that bugs me is the second half Jim Ross' response:



> Jack Swagger is too good of a big, athlete to not have a viable shot at long term success in WWE. The former, two time, Oklahoma State High School Heavyweight Wrestling Champion AND All State football lineman went to OU as a two sport star and earned two time All American Honors in wrestling while a Sooner. Colter is helping develop Swagger's TV persona which is timely while Swagger is as athletic a big men, 6'6"-270, as anyone on the WWE roster.


All of that means absolutely dick to me. You know why? Because none of that has anything to do with what I see on my TV. That means they are in shape and have drive. None of that automatically translates to being a main eventer. Why does he have such a hard on for college wrestlers and football players? It worked with Brock and Angle, but what about the other All American Hosses he signed or scouted. The man has blinders on about this. Being a good college football player or wrestler doesn't mean you should be in the WHC match at WrestleMania. Being a great pro wrestler does.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

after all this outrage they NEED to put the belt on Swagger at Wrestlemania via some heel tactic and then have dolph ziggler cash in.

during that match, bray Wyatt and the Wyatt family should debut with an obvious connection to zeb coulter and attack ziggler causin the debut. that's a hell of a faction. 

even have bray Wyatt break
off into his own somewhere down the line 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Swagger is fucking terrible. He is god-awful on the mic and is just a terrible rip-off of Kurt Angle, except 100x worse.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I actually really like that idea. It'd be a way to turn Ziggler face, too, and have him and ADR work together against this new threat.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



sbuch said:


> after all this outrage they NEED to put the belt on Swagger at Wrestlemania via some heel tactic and then have dolph ziggler cash in.
> 
> during that match, bray Wyatt and the Wyatt family should debut with an obvious connection to zeb coulter and attack ziggler causin the debut. that's a hell of a faction.
> 
> ...


I'd much prefer they keep Bray Wyatt away from this. Wyatt and his family's shtick is that they just have a problem with everybody and he's pretty much unhinged. Associating them with Swagger and Zeb would unnecessarily limit them.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I don't know if anyone posted about this yet. But Fox News was talking about Swagger and Colter today 

http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/the-five/index.html


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Yeah, apparently who don't follow WWE, follow it now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Funny how they have a problem with this kind of gimmick. Where have they been for all the stereotypical evil foreign heels?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

WWE responded



> - WWE is denying that the Zeb Colter character is an attempt to bash the Tea Party. As previously reported, Alex Jones slammed the character and Fox News hosted a segment posing the same theory, noting that the Tea Party's slogan "Don't Tread on Me" was on Colter's podium last night on Raw (and apparently neglecting to remember that the slogan precedes the Tea Party by a couple centuries as a revolutionary and patriotic motto). WWE's Brian Flinn gave THR the following statement in regard to the news:
> 
> "WWE has a long history of creating fictional characters that serve as either protagonists or antagonists, no different than other television shows or feature films. To create compelling and relevant content for our audience, it is important to incorporate current events into our storylines. WWE is creating drama centered on a topical subject that has varying points of view to develop a rivalry between two characters. This storyline in no way represents WWE's political point of view. One should not confuse WWE's storytelling with what WWE stands for, similar to other entertainment companies such as Warner Bros., Universal Studios or Viacom."


It just goes to show how PC everything is today, but it doesn't seem like WWE is pulling the plug on it because of what Jones and Fox thinks.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Not sure if posted, but someone edited a bad ass version of Jack Swaggers theme, not quite perfect, though, still great.






This is going to be MONUMENTAL if pulled off right. With making Swagger a main event level, you have the opportunity to make one of the BIGGEST Baby Faces of the modern era. They can't fuck this up, they just can't, I'm going on a limb here, but coming from a big Punk fan, this COULD be more monumental then the Punk angle. With all this, it leads me to believe WWE will fuck it up.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



SteenIsGod said:


> Not sure if posted, but someone edited a bad ass version of Jack Swaggers theme, not quite perfect, though, still great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean Del Rio?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Warrior said:


> Do you mean Del Rio?


Yeah, they could do Del Rio, I just think Del Rio doesn't have the talent to do it. 

They could do Ziggler Also. 

If this momentum continues he NEEDS to win the title at Mania. But it worry's me considering Heels never seem to win the title at mania so that has me worried. They can't ride the wave for a month just for ADR to beat him. Swagger should win via heel tactics, and boom. But what would make him an even bigger heel, is if he won the entire feud with ADR and basically cemented the fact that he's better then the "Intruders". It's kind of not PG but who gives a shit. 

Also ADR isn't that young, so giving him the rub of ending Swaggers monster run would be kind of pointless. The main thing is they need someone that can keep up with Zeb on the mic. I think that's going to be VERY hard to do.

Oh another thing is that if WWE portrays El Generico as a Luchador, he could do it too. He's instant $$, unlike Sin Cara he can actually work. Just don't think that'll happen since he's probably a year or two away from getting called up.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I don't know if the long term plan is to put over Swagger, but to me it seems this is just to put over Del Rio. WWE wants a new top Hispanic baby-face. They might have Swagger win over Del Rio if the feud does become heated, but the pay off in the end will be a victory for Del Rio obviously in the long run IMO.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*



Warrior said:


> I don't know if the long term plan is to put over Swagger, but to me it seems this is just to put over Del Rio. WWE wants a new top Hispanic baby-face. They might have Swagger win over Del Rio if the feud does become heated, but the pay off in the end will be a victory for Del Rio obviously in the long run IMO.


That's what I'm figuring too, I'm pretty sure the only reason Swagger got the Shot is to make Del Rio a bigger Baby Face. I'm just saying an opportunity is open for something greater.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I like this new angle but Swags needs a haircut or something. It looks stupid hanging in his eyes. Not to mention that this push is too much too soon. Just like his title reign. They are making the same exact mistake that they made with him before. He JUST came back and he is already challenging for the WHC at Mania. Slow it down, creative.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Well, Dutch Mantell is basically carrying this program and Jack Swagger's career on his back. Maybe JR can give him some BBQ related paraphernalia as a show of good support.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I am in love with Swagger's new gimmick,The perfect heel American.

Many on this site already know I DESPISE and LOATHE patriotism from anybody from any nation and think its a disgusting mindset.As an Arab myself,Swagger being a patriot from a country filled with a plenty of people who despise my race "do not deny this folks its the truth" it makes me LOVE Swagger as a heel so much because he's just so hate-able especially for an Arab like me.My uncle actually lives in Irvine California and I myself plan to move to the States "or Canada" after I am done with my education to actually work there and Swagger's gimmick actually motivates me to work harder to move.

Also Swagger's new theme is fucking awesome,Better than his garbage annoying first theme by far.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://www.tmz.com/2013/02/20/wwe-star-jack-swagger-arrested-wwe-tv-taping-traffic-violations/



> WWE star Jack Swagger was arrested last night in Mississippi, TMZ has learned -- after allegedly driving under the influence ... with pot in his car.
> 
> Sources close to the situation tell TMZ, Swagger -- real name Jacob Hager -- was leaving a "Smackdown" taping at Mississippi Coast Coliseum in Biloxi when he was pulled over for speeding.
> 
> ...



Dat Mugshot:












2/22 UPDATE: Jack Swagger pulled from WWE Live Events, and Original plans for ADR vs Swagger Revealed

Source: http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/268...-plans-for-swagger-vs-del-rio-at-wrestlemania



> *Swagger Pulled From Live Events This Weekend*
> Jack Swagger has been pulled from WWE live events this weekend, however it should be noted that the company is still advertising him for Raw next week and Tuesday's Smackdown taping. No word on whether or not Swagger has been pulled from the live events due to his arrest.
> 
> *Original Plans For Swagger vs Del Rio at WrestleMania*
> ...


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

fuck my life


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> TMZ :lol :lol :lol Obvious work is obvious.


:StephenA


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2013/02/20/wwe-star-jack-swagger-arrested-wwe-tv-taping-traffic-violations/


Well there goes that push. and along with all the controversy going around about his managers racist gimmick, it gives the WWE more of a reason to end it... what a waste


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Oh damn, well that's gonna suck, hope he doesn't get punished badly for this.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lmao 

Less than a week into his push.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Eh, Kaitlyn got arrested for unpaid tickets and she's still on TV.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh damn, well that's gonna suck, hope he doesn't get punished badly for this.


Yeah, he's going to get fired. I would fire him.

You've got to be some kind of fucking moron to have this happen right in the middle of the largest push you'll ever get. Just for the stupidity alone I'd fire him.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I doubt he'd be punished by the WWE for a driving offence, even if he was arrested.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Asenath said:


> Eh, Kaitlyn got arrested for unpaid tickets and she's still on TV.


That's not that bad.



moonmop said:


> Yeah, he's going to get fired. I would fire him.
> 
> You've got to be some kind of fucking moron to have this happen right in the middle of the largest push you'll ever get. Just for the stupidity alone I'd fire him.





> It's unclear what traffic offenses Swagger is accused of committing


Relax, dude, geez.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If this happened last year in the middle of his jobber run, he'd be kicked to the curb.

Now? He'll get the dressing down of a lifetime from Vince and given no more chances. Is this his first offence of this kind?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Lol say goodbye to your push and title shot at Wrestlemania 29 Jack Swagger what a fool

''We the people''


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Homeboy was so happy that he's going to be in the World title match at Mania that he started swerving across lanes yelling out the window "IM IN DA WORLD TITLE MATCH AT MANIA BITCH" in that classic Jack Swagger lisp.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

_"but they were serious enough to result in an arrest."_

So he got a woman to drive for him then...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Headliner said:


> Homeboy was so happy that he's going to be in the World title match at Mania that he started swerving across lanes yelling out the window "IM IN DA WORLD TITLE MATCH AT MANIA BITCH" in that classic Jack Swagger lisp.


Maybe he was drunk?

JACK STAGGER


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

If it wasn't a dui he'll still be pushed


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Relax, dude, geez.


It may have been unclear what traffic violations he committed but it was enough to get him arrested. 

I think I'd fire the guy simply for being so dumb.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

ITT: People overreacting over a traffic offence. He didn't kill anyone people.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The officer that pulled him over was obviously Mexican.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Poor WAGG must be on the verge of a nervous breakdown. Such a roller coaster of emotions the last few days.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



ellthom said:


> Well there goes that push. and along with all the controversy going around about his managers racist gimmick, it gives the WWE more of a reason to end it... what a waste


I'm sure he is going to get de-pushed because of a few traffic offenses. Also I'm pretty sure WWE were looking for attention with this new racism gimmick so they're not going to end it because of that either.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If they wanted someone with Swag in his name to play this gimmick, they should've hired Shinsuke and Zeb could be an ironic gimmick.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

He was probably falsely accused. He was driving slightly too fast, got stopped by the Police. They assumed he was drunk as fuck because of his lisp, proceeded to tell him to walk a straight line but his tall, lanky ass accidentally tripped over a stone and now he's in trouble.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



The Lady Killer said:


> Poor WAGG must be on the verge of a nervous breakdown. Such a roller coaster of emotions the last few days.


LOL, I'm good, I doubt WWE is gonna drop the angle, don't think it was anything too serious. If he's dropped from the match at worst, it's whatever. To be fair, Swagger was accused of being full of himself when he won the title the first time, and that messed up his first push, he's probably acting the same way now. :lol


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

There goes that almighty push.



HEELKris said:


> TMZ :lol :lol :lol Obvious work is obvious.


lol....no.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL, I'm good, I doubt WWE is gonna drop the angle, don't think it was anything too serious. If he's dropped from the match at worst, it's whatever. *To be fair, Swagger was accused of being full of himself when he won the title the first time, and that messed up his first push, he's probably acting the same way now.* :lol


IIRC, didn't you say that it was all WWE's fault?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Nothing will happen to him.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Found weed on him too.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I can't see him being punished for traffic violations tbf. If he does, he may still win the title @ Mania only to have Ziggler cash in directly after.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Atleast we still have Uncle Zeb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Now all Ricardo needs to do is plant coke in Swagger's car at the next show and tell the police when they leave the arena together.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Guess this is the last we've seen of Swagger.

Wonder what WWE might do now. Maybe Zeb ends up cutting Swagger loose and manages a new superstar(like Cesaro?)


And SD tapings already happened! So how are they gonna find a new #1 contender?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

DUI and weed in the car.

Moron


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

awesome news. now take him out of the world title match


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



> TMZ.com reported that Jake Hager aka Jack Swagger, was arrested last night after the TV tapings in Biloxi and charged with speeding, a DUI and possession of marijuana.


FUCKING DONE.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

DUI and marijuana possession...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



The Lady Killer said:


> I can't see him being punished for traffic violations tbf. If he does, he may still win the title @ Mania only to have Ziggler cash in directly after.


Traffic violations? No. Weed? Probably.

Either way.. he's an idiot.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jackass.

What an idiot.

Goodbye Swagger you moron.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Still doubt anything will happen.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Karma works in mysterious ways...

*points and laughs*


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow now he's fucked


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Daniel Bryan can take the spot, just so we can have two great beards on television at once. No! to Immigration, No! to Si!, and No! to Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I dont see how he got arrested, given his gimmick & locale. Oh this shall be fun.

Mic Check


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Didn't realize it was a DUI and weed :lmao 

Someone put out a Suicide Watch on WAGG.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Okay, I take back my original comment. He might pay the price for this one.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

A graphic representation of my feels right now:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Ugh, what a friggin idiot, pot and drunk while driving? During his big push too? Yeah we're getting a new title match.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

All just part of WWE's conspiracy to make the Tea Party look stupid.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



The Lady Killer said:


> Didn't realize it was a DUI and weed :lmao
> 
> Someone put out a Suicide Watch on WAGG.


Put a suicide watch on Swagger for crying out loud. Unbelievable. I can't even begin to fathom the stupidity.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Damn Swagger was getting it in. What a goofy fuck.:lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Christ, what a moron.

I hope they quickly find a replacement though. Zeb is too good to just let go, and I don't want to see Ziggler vs. Del Rio for the millionth fucking time at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Karma101 said:


> Still doubt anything will happen.


You're insane if you don't think he's getting released, or at least punished major after a DUI and weed possession, he's fucking headlining WM.

He's officially done one way or the other, not to mention the first time he started jobbing was because of weed last year as well.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

LOL what an idiot.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ugh, what a friggin idiot, pot and drunk while driving? During his big push too? Yeah we're getting a new title match.


awww yeah how that feel


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

He'll probably get the same treatment Van Dam did back in 2006 after his bust.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

WE THE PEOPLE.

W(EED) THE PEOPLE.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Ouch... hopefully this ain't the end of Zeb Colter though. 

But what a fucking idiot. It's almost like he doesn't want to succeed, and this is his way of saying he wants to be a career jobber. Meh.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wow, what a blown opportunity for Jack. I doubt the WWE can keep him in the title match at this point. The question now becomes does Zeb get a new protege for the title match or do they scrap that angle with Del Rio altogether and find a new #1 contender.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Swagger likely gone.

WHC match at WM will be changed, Zeb either gets new superstar to manage, or he's gone too. One of best themes in WWE ends up only being used like 2-3 times ever, and something like this just happened to come at a time where WWE was already being bashed by media.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wonder if it was a hispanic cop


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

How do WWE react to this, I am a UFC fan too and what Jon Jones did driving with a DUI, and he is still with the company, is WWE strict on these situations?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Ziggler will probably announce his cash in now, the way Cena did against Punk. That'd be my guess.

I still can't stop shaking my head at Swagger. You've got to be some kind of special idiot to do this. Wow.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

pre arrest









after arrest


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Turn Randy Orton heel and problem fixed. Jack Swagger didn't deserve that push anyway.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

People saying this isn't serious: it's the principle of the matter though. You should look at drunk driving as if one is trying to kill you or your family through being an irresponsible citizen behind the wheel of what could be considered a deadly weapon dependent on the circumstances. I have absolutely no tolerance for that.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ugh, what a friggin idiot, pot and drunk while driving? During his big push too? Yeah we're getting a new title match.


Seriously. There's a ton of guys in the back that would kill for the push he's getting right now and he's blowing it.

I suspect it won't take long for the WWE to suspend or release him.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I DIDN'T FIGHT ON MY HANDS AND KNEES IN THE MUD WITH YOUR _DADDY_ TO SEE YA THROW IT ALL AWAY. Mexicans clearly to blame, run with it WWE.

If the story is true, I've lost a lot of faith in the man. Just when I thought he was getting back on track.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

LOL!!!!!

They found Marijuana, I'm a Swagger fan, but this is F'N hilarious.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

this is saddening. but i hope orton replaces him


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What a moron :lol 

Swagger should just quit at this point. Dude's cursed.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Kennedy syndrome.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal
In 2006, RVD was WWE/ECW champ, was arrested on drug charges. He dropped both titles on consecutive nights, served 30 day suspension.

OH SHIIT!


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Schmoove said:


> Wonder if it was a hispanic cop


that would be hilarious


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Vic said:


> You're insane if you don't think he's getting released, or at least punished major after a DUI and weed possession, he's fucking headlining WM.
> 
> He's officially done one way or the other, not to mention the first time he started jobbing was because of weed last year as well.


:lmao 

I'll stop watching WWE if they release Swagger or cancel his match against Del Rio. Go ahead, put this post in your sigs guys. Nothing is gonna happen


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Apprentely Jack Swagger was driving under the infulence and he was searched and they found marijuana on him


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Anyone think he keeps his Job? I'm sure the World Title Match.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



PlayaTaylor said:


> How do WWE react to this, I am a UFC fan too and what Jon Jones did driving with a DUI, and he is still with the company, is WWE strict on these situations?


That's diff, he just got suspended for DUI, Swagger arrested for DUI AND possession of drugs.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Alberto Del Rio(c) vs Randy Orton for the World Title is a much bigger match.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ricezilla said:


> this is saddening. but i hope orton replaces him


Yeah because ADR/Orton was such a great feud. Need to see that shit re-upped.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

LOL @ everyone flippin' out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Swagger is not getting fired, but he may lose his World title shot. RVD dropped both the ECW and WWE titles for getting busted with weed. It's only fair that Swagger loses his World title shot and goes to the preshow like the goofy jobber fuck he is.


TKOK said:


> pre arrest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol


THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Maybe he was drunk?
> 
> *JACK STAGGER*


*JACK STAGGER*


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'll stop watching WWE if they release Swagger or cancel his match against Del Rio. Go ahead, put this post in your sigs guys. Nothing is gonna happen


Well there's 1 good thing to come out of this.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Taz, what is Swack Jagger doing in the Impact Zone?!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

No way he's not fucking gone after this.. 

Honestly, I can't even believe it :lmao


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Isn't marijuana against the wellness policy? wasn't that what Bourne kept getting in trouble for.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

HOLY SHIT, HE LOOKS HIGH AS FUCK!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

How the fuck does this happen a week after he returned with a renewed main-event push? 

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

DUTCH better stick around.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

WWE must be cursed...t he moment they get onto a good thing, its gets fucked up royally :S


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Must've been the leftover weed from the creative meeting that had decided to push him in the first place. ique2 

Real American brother.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I vote we give Curt Hawkins his push.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Maybe they won't fire him for the offence, but my god would I be pissed off at him if I was Vince.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Oh there's weed involved. Well that's different. 

RIP swagger. Looks like the only interesting angle in wwe is up in smoke (lol)


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

He is high as a kite, woulden't be suprised if he gets cut. If Fitch can get cut then anything is possible.....


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Cm Punk physically attacked a fan in the crowd if you guys remember and didn't lost any momentum, if they REALLY want to push Swagger they will regardless.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

3 Mexicans, 2 Cubans and Jack Swagger walk into a prison shower.....


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The Gimmick was going mainstream with all the backhanders on the internet. Craziness this all happens in one week.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lol wow, what a terrible time to screw up. Weed was found on RVD and Sabu and we saw what happened to those 2. Swagger isnt even a champ atm so I dont know how they'll punish him though. Maybe Del Rio will make him tap in 4 seconds at Mania.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



PlayaTaylor said:


>



Not related to this thread but...he is 2M tall, so people bashing WWE for exaggerating superstar sizes...there's proof right here that Swagger is as tall as they say he is. Just like all other stars


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

LOL


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Pair Zeb with Cesaro and have him do a 180 on America. As long as the delusional, xenophobic rants stick around.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



PlayaTaylor said:


>


lmfao mug shottin' like a boss, who's next stop is the unemployment line.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I've had a DUI after a party, because I was high

I've drove my car stoned too, because I was high

My world title shot is gone, because I was high, because I was high, because I was high nananananana....


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Weed the people.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



El Cuñado said:


> Pair Zeb with Cesaro and have him do a 180 on America. As long as the delusional, xenophobic rants stick around.


I'd be fully in favour of this.

ANYTHING other than fucking Orton or Ziggler.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What a dumb fuck. I hope they punish him for it. Get this guy out of the World Title picture that he clearly doesn't deserve to be in, and replace him with someone else, I don't care who, but I'll take most of the roster over Swagger, regardless it won't matter because Ziggler will cash-in and become the new World Champion at WrestleMania.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



dxbender said:


> Not related to this thread but...he is 2M tall, so people bashing WWE for exaggerating superstar sizes...there's proof right here that Swagger is as tall as they say he is. Just like all other stars


Great point, There is only a few that a exaggerated like Big Show/Kane/Undertaker height and size.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Weed The People


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

#Weedthepeople


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I feel bad... for Dutch.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Lol Stupid..


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

That's what happens when you do things wrong. Swagger never deserved this push, it was too soon. The WWE better do the right thing and star building a decent card for WM29.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lmao Hilarious, and it'll only get better if after all the threads on Swagger and his gimmick they just abort this and go "yeah, just put Henry in there."


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Joshi said:


> Cm Punk physically attacked a fan in the crowd if you guys remember and didn't lost any momentum, if they REALLY want to push Swagger they will regardless.


The fan started it, and retaliation to a meddlesome fan is on a whole other level compared to weed possession and driving while high. One can kill multiple people, the other can only shut someone the fuck up.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

/mark

Time for Barrett?

/markoff

:barrett1


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://ll-media.tmz.com/2009/09/11/0911_hardy_bn-1.jpg
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTQ4NZDS91TITHrTAJPVJN2ehNL-J6JIXuVeWBcCEYOiUEzqwFyuA&t=1
http://ll-media.tmz.com/2011/03/25/0324-kurt-wrestler-ex-mugshot-1.jpg
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0220/560536/photo-jack-swagger-mugshot/

"WE THE PEOPLE!"


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Big Dog said:


> /mark
> 
> Time for Barrett?
> 
> ...


lol...no.

You're saying that after what happened to him on RAW? If anything hes facing Sheamus @ WM.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If Dutch get's fired for this I'm going to be fucking pissed, Swagger, prolly should be let go, but you can pair Dutch with someone else PLEASE, the guy is TOO Good to be fired.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What a timing :lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I for one hope they feed him to Bork Laser. Followed by the Shield.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lmao What a fucking dumb ass.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Ceasro holding both the World and US titles. :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## GH16 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Of swagger is out of mania an easy replacement would be Cody Rhodes with zeb colter. Son of the American dream. Sounds crazy but wold have said the same a month ago had swagger been mentioned for the mania main event at that time. Rhodes ain't the best talker like swagger so would have a mouth piece.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lmao at people who think his push is history.

Swagger is kinda growing on me. Me gusta


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

HENRY vs. RIO NOW!?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

You guys. . .I'm actually mad about this. 

He had, what, 6 months to lay up at home and get high? And he can't even get serious about business after getting a rest like that? I'm pretty sure some of the guys who are out here working after surgeries - or putting them off because they can't take time off - are going to have a word about his career and future.

Also, people who get behind the wheel impaired are dicks.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> :lmao
> 
> *I'll stop watching WWE if they release Swagger or cancel his match against Del Rio. *Go ahead, put this post in your sigs guys. Nothing is gonna happen


Thank god. I'm almost hoping something happens now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Loudness said:


> I've had a DUI after a party, because I was high
> 
> I've drove my car stoned too, because I was high
> 
> My world title shot is gone, because I was high, because I was high, because I was high nananananana....


I was gonna main event WM but then I got high. 

Swagg should've pulled a SHEED and said, nah there's no weed in the car, CAUSE WE SMOKED IT ALL UP. Badass. Although, I imagine talking wouldn't do him in any favors.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://www.tmz.com/2013/02/20/wwe-star-jack-swagger-arrested-wwe-tv-taping-traffic-violations/

^^^ DUI and pot TMZ have made it official. Burial coming up for Jack Swagger. Vince is gonna be pissed seeing this


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



SonoShion said:


> :lmao at people who think his push is history.


You do know what happened to RVD right?!


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Damn lol, he really has to get high now? At least wait until after Mania!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Ooops.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



El Cuñado said:


> How the fuck does this happen a week after he returned with a renewed main-event push?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> DUTCH better stick around.


Conspiracy! :truth


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Its hilarious, that he managed to f*ck that up so quickly

bravo swagger, bravo!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Un-fucking-believable. Swagger, how stupid can you be? Finally, an interesting character and storyline, with a Wrestlemania Title shot to go with it. And you do this?

How strange though that he left the arena drunk, apparently.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



SonoShion said:


> :lmao at people who think his push is history.
> 
> Swagger is kinda growing on me. Me gusta


Among people released are Umaga (R.I.P.), Kurt Angle and Jeff Hardy. R.V.D. lost his belt because of it too. Swagger isn't close to the same level.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

They'll probably still ride this angle out till WM, the afterwards, promptly bury him or release him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If his push goes away, it's all his fault so now I wont feel sorry for him. 

I doubt they'll suspend him or find a new #1 contender. He will just be pushed into the title match up to Mania, then they'll start killing his push.



Headliner said:


> Now all Ricardo needs to do is plant coke in Swagger's car at the next show and tell the police when they leave the arena together.


555 WE TIP.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Vic said:


> The fan started it, and retaliation to a meddlesome fan is on a whole other level compared to weed possession and driving while high. One can kill multiple people, the other can only shut someone the fuck up.


Absolutely right, I totally missed the weed part, my bad.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Among people released are Umaga (R.I.P.), Kurt Angle and Jeff Hardy. R.V.D. lost his belt because of it too. Swagger isn't close to the same level.


Angle wasn't released cause of anything like that, he just asked to be released from WWE(to "spend time with his family" aka,going to TNA).

But RVD is most comparable situation to all this.


----------



## GH16 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Was Evan Bourne not suspended for having weed last year?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If Zeb Coulter gets to continue being on WWE programming then it's all good.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The worst part about it is this:

They're going to job Swagger out. But the only people that Swagger will be jobbed out to are people that WWE were already pushing anyway, so absolutely no one will benefit from this.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Guy just threw a way a tremendous amount of bonus money too, that he would have gotten for that match.

What a dope. Literally.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



GH16 said:


> Was Evan Bourne not suspended for having weed last year?


I believe so. Also, i think policy requires a 30 day suspension if not termination.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

If this were Jeff Hardy, it would actually guarantee him the World Title. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

AW got in trouble for his Kobe Bryant comments and got fired over mentioning/supporting Linda McMahon
Swagger/Zeb gets in trouble for the comments they made in past few weeks, and now Swagger possibly fired for this stuff.


The media curse is in WWE!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lmao Ziggler cashing in now for sure.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



GH16 said:


> Was Evan Bourne not suspended for having weed last year?


Bourne was suspended for using a synthetic weed substitute. Marijuana isn't an instant suspension under the wellness policy, but it is a fine.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The conservatives are going to have a field day with this.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Hahahahaha. what a dumb fucking idiot. What a waste.


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Fucking idiot. Way to blow it. I don't even think Jeff Hardy fucked things over that quickly. Or Regal for that matter.

I don't think Swagger's push will be maintained now. I think the WWE will realise that Swagger doesn't deserve that spot now. I could see them giving the spot to Henry, or making it a triple threat with Ziggler and Jericho.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Let's be honest. Zeb's the real reason why any of us were enjoying his that Swagger push. I can never understand how some people could fuck up like this. I mean Swagger should count his blessings WWE is even attempting to give a rat's ass about him after his last miserable main event push and that's the shit he looks to do? He couldn't keep a low profile for 2 more months?


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

There goes the push.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wow, WWE is really taking this heel gimmick seriously. What heat!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

what a dumbass.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Everyone get ready Ziggler is cashing in now


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Time to pair Zeb with the Prime Time Players as some kind of racist manager and really push some boundaries


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This Magic School bus motherfucker.


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

That explains why Swagger looks so sloppy nowadays. He's got a alcohol and drug problem.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Maybe Swagger's new music was the curse. Gave him the shits every time it was played so he had to find a way to ease the pain.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lmao This is hialarious.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Rumor has it is that he's already been released and that he'll be in D.D.P. Yoga by Monday.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
Lots of legal experts on Twitter. Almost gleeful that a #WWE star made an apparent bonehead mistake. Due process/facts appear ill relevant.

^^^ Jim Ross has tweeted about this seems hes sticking up for Jack Swagger WTF


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



PlayaTaylor said:


>


For shame, my ni**a for shame.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*












> :lmao This is hialarious.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

*"Ith I tilth my heads up, maybe they wonth recognize me!"*


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> Lots of legal experts on Twitter. Almost gleeful that a #WWE star made an apparent bonehead mistake. Due process/facts appear ill relevant.
> 
> ^^^ Jim Ross has tweeted about this seems hes sticking up for Jack Swagger WTF


Ill relevant? Looks like J.R. was hitting the sauce with swagger.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fucking idiot. How can you be that fucking dumb? Anyway YES YES YES :mark: :mark: :mark:. Might get a good title match and mania. And heelkris is leaving the forum. God if you exist I love you. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Oops.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> Lots of legal experts on Twitter. Almost gleeful that a #WWE star made an apparent bonehead mistake. Due process/facts appear ill relevant.
> 
> ^^^ Jim Ross has tweeted about this seems hes sticking up for Jack Swagger WTF


He needs to quit being a blind homer and accept that Swagger blew it.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



PlayaTaylor said:


>






Sitting in jail like "Man...fuck Wrestlemania."


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Well if ppl werent talking about him before with the push he was getting ppl are sure talking about him now. Cant wait till Zeb cuts a promo and say the cops that stopped and arrested Swagger were Mexicans and they planted the weed on him.

I dont expect him to be fired but just buried after Mania. He has got to be stupid, had that much time off come back get the greatest push of your career character wise and you fuck it up a week after arguably your biggest win ever.


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> Lots of legal experts on Twitter. Almost gleeful that a #WWE star made an apparent bonehead mistake. Due process/facts appear ill relevant.
> 
> ^^^ Jim Ross has tweeted about this seems hes sticking up for Jack Swagger WTF


JR has always gone to bat for Swagger because he signed him


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

should be suspended for the wellness policy obviously if he has weed in his car hes definitly smoking it

nothing wrong with toking up or drinking but dont drive when you do it dumbass


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> For shame, my ni**a for shame.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Whatever ADR was going to retain anyway.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



DirtSheet88 said:


> I doubt he'd be punished by the WWE for a driving offence, even if he was arrested.


RVD lost the WWE title over possession of marijuana. Its not a driving offense. I don't have a problem with weed, but its more than a traffic offense. And its DUI. Even if you think it should be legal he still could've killed someone.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

PlayaTaylor said:


>


Living the life of a Real American!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Ill relevant? Looks like J.R. was hitting the sauce with swagger.


Jim Ross is a fucking idiot he says this is ill relevant would he still say that if Jack had crashed into someone under drink and drugs???


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

America for real Americans!

Weed the people!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Swagger you fucking idiot.

Seriously. SERIOUSLY?!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I wouldn't read too much into what JR has to say. Swagger used to sleep on his couch and he thinks of the guy as a son.

I can't blame him for being unwilling to accept the reality of the situation.

But he will. The reality is Swagger is a complete and utter dumbass.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Looking like a boss, but man is he a very, very, very dumbass boss.

Gotta admit I thought Zeb would be the first to fuck up this push, I stand corrected. Swagger is about to exchange that Mania ticket for a first class plane ride to Jobberville.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Loudness said:


> He was probably falsely accused. He was driving slightly too fast, got stopped by the Police. They assumed he was drunk as fuck because of his lisp, proceeded to tell him to walk a straight line but his tall, lanky ass accidentally tripped over a stone and now he's in trouble.


And then the cop put weed in his car.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I dont understand how Jack has just got drunk and drugged up when hes had months off to do whatever. Why decide to get high now???


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

In honour of this news and Dutch being his new manager I present you with this:


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



RaneGaming said:


>


This. Thissssss. THIS.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

How does Henry winning the chamber sound now WWE? :cool2


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The Angle: Del Rio comes out, Swaggers music hit but nothing. WWE official comes out and said Swagger forgot to show up.... Ziggler music hits an he cashes in MITB


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



DirtSheet88 said:


> I doubt he'd be punished by the WWE for a driving offence, even if he was arrested.


you're probably too young to even know about this, but jim duggan and iron sheik were both released when they got caught driving under the influence and cops found drugs in the car. Don't expect this to be any different.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Won't be surprised if Swagger loses his push after Wrestlemania. Good timing Swagger! Now that's what you call swag.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> Lots of legal experts on Twitter. Almost gleeful that a #WWE star made an apparent bonehead mistake. Due process/facts appear ill relevant.
> 
> ^^^ Jim Ross has tweeted about this seems hes sticking up for Jack Swagger WTF


Those Oklahoma guys have to stick with each other and get through anything, no matter what.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I dont understand how Jack has just got drunk and drugged up when hes had months off to do whatever. Why decide to get high now???


Probably because he was worried his manager was going to get him fired.

"Don't say anything stupid, don't say anything stupid. Whew. Got through another promo. Time for a drink."


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

On one hand I get the whole due process thing JR is talking about. On the other hand, wtf Swagger? You just kissed your WWE career goodbye.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I hates idiots like Swagger, who are given chance after chance but still fuck it up.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Dudechi said:


> The Angle: Del Rio comes out, Swaggers music hit but nothing. WWE official comes out and said Swagger forgot to show up.... Ziggler music hits an he cashes in MITB


Wouldn't be surprised. Shift attention away, exciting story.

I'm so happy. So, so, so happy. Seriously, I have nothing against Jack Swagger as a person, but he's the most overpushed wrestler of all time. I was enjoying the xenophobia storyline up until Swagger earned the title shot at WrestleMania, so I'm just happy about this. G-d's a wrestling fan after all.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



KeepinItReal said:


> And then the cop put weed in his car.


Posted this before it was revealed that he blew a pipebomb.

Also, did anyone find out if Kofi and Bourne were in the backseats?

On another note, if he still mainevents, the match will last 4 minutes and 20 seconds.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I dont understand how Jack has just got drunk and drugged up when hes had months off to do whatever. Why decide to get high now???


I'm sure this guy has something to do with it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Anguyen92 said:


> Those Oklahoma guys have to stick with each other and get through anything, no matter what.


Yeah I guess thats why hes sticking by Jack as hes his homeboy



KuritaDavion said:


> Probably because he was worried his manager was going to get him fired.
> 
> "Don't say anything stupid, don't say anything stupid. Whew. Got through another promo. Time for a drink."


Yeah probably happened like that


----------



## mDp (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> Well... A promise is a promise. I'm packing my bags. Goodbye wrestlingforum


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

HE IS A REAL AMERICAN


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Am Still Laughing Swagger Time To Meet :HHH2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

OMG THIS DAY GETS BETTER NO MORE HEELKRIS :mark: :mark:


----------



## IRISHwhip78 (Oct 3, 2011)

*How to fix the Swagger situation*

I'm assuming he's getting demoted out of the Main Event. 

Have Zeb come out and open up the 3rd hour... Place the Cena and Punk ME right before his announcment.

Zeb comes out and announces what Swagger has done and how Zeb knows its a conspiracy against their movement. Swagger comes out and admits he did it and its not a conspiracy. Zeb goes on how it is and how the Government has it's hand in our pocket and how Zeb feels that Marijuana should be legal but he hates the people that use it. 

Zeb smacks swagger and NXT Wrestler Denton Blackwell and Garrett Dylan run out and beat Swagger down. 

Zeb announces that as Zack's manager he's putting his title shot on the line vs. any white wrestler who can beat swagger. CM Punk walks out and beats Swagger.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I would mark out if Alberto Del Rio mentioned this on next weeks Raw


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

HAHAHAHA there goes your push SHWAGGER! Shame really. I was actually enjoying this gimmick he had. Buh bye!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: How to fix the Swagger situation*

Ain't no way they're going to mention marijuana on WWE TV and no way that CM Punk is going for the WHC.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



SonoShion said:


> :lmao at people who think his push is history.
> 
> Swagger is kinda growing on me. Me gusta


in fairness, he got caught with marijuana on his person. BEt your ass, WWE's gunna walk into his locker room tonight with a piss cup and suspend him for a wellness violation if he smoked any of it


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What a fucking idiot. :lmao


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

hasn't Swagger have problems with pot before? There were rumors about him smoking pot in the fall & summer


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> OMG THIS DAY GETS BETTER NO MORE HEELKRIS :mark: :mark:


lmao but he has no life he'll still be lurking around these forums and post regardless.

Anyway, this kinda sucks. I was starting to get interested in his character, but now its gone out the window. If anything Im pissed cuz I wont get to hear Zeb Colter talk anymore


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: How to fix the Swagger situation*

"I'm putting my no.1 contendership on the line" or something like that. 

Orton arrives and wins, and turns heel later.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

now everyone will laught at him.good bye "loyal" fans


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh damn, well that's gonna suck, hope he doesn't get punished badly for this.


I hope he does. R-truth and Bourne got punished due to smoking weed and swagger deserves a similar punishment. He never deserved this push anyway.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Lesnar should F5 him 10 times, Henry slam him 15 times, and The Shield powerbomb him through 20 tables.

Then he's never seen or heard from again.

Either that or dress him in diaper or something.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Obviously Swagger was trying to spread the word of the American he wants to see with a Mega Phone in his hands.Hmmm, no Dirty Dutch in this report it seems that he might of jumped out the window just before the Cops stopped Mr.Swagger.I wonder how are they going to play this off on TV?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> in fairness, he got caught with marijuana on his person. BEt your ass, WWE's gunna walk into his locker room tonight with a piss cup and suspend him for a wellness violation if he smoked any of it


No, they're gonna fine him. Go to WWE's corporate site, it says you get fined for weed and you get suspended for steroids or other heavy drugs

Sent from my LG-P700 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Anguyen92 said:


> Those Oklahoma guys have to stick with each other and get through anything, no matter what.


I don't know I mean if he killed a baby, raped a female, and shot up a school I doubt J.R. would say he's a bonehead but still a good guy.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Actually, Akansa should slap the ankle lock on and make Swagger tap out in 10 seconds.

That's a Vince way to go out if I've ever seen one.


----------



## IRISHwhip78 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: How to fix the Swagger situation*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Ain't no way they're going to mention marijuana on WWE TV and no way that CM Punk is going for the WHC.


I think the CM Punk thing makes perfect sense.... If Taker isn't coming back it saves the WWF from lowering his spot on the card. You could actually go with a Ziggler vs. Punk Main Event. And still have the Swagger vs. Del Rio match lower on the card. Maybe have Swagger cost Del Rio the World Title


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



vanboxmeer said:


>


:lmao

Well it's not like he was going to win anyway but if they want to pull him out of the main event they have plenty of time to put someone else in.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Weed the People! Weed the People! Weed the People! Weed the People! Weed the People!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> No, they're gonna fine him. Go to WWE's corporate site, it says you get fined for weed and you get suspended for steroids or other heavy drugs


They suspended RVD for 30 days for weed in 2006.

And I thought you were leaving?


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

'If I beat Alberto Del Rio at Wrestlemania then he has to leave America and go back to his country. If he beats me then I will leave the WWE for good'


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

When I saw the initial thread about him being pulled over for causing traffic offenses I didn't think much of it... But now? Yep, looks like Swagger isn't going to Wrestlemania.

What an idiot. Genuinely shocked that a guy who is receiving one of the biggest pushes of his career with a guaranteed World Title match at Wrestlemania has ruined that opportunity. FOOL.


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

WEED PEOPLE


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Why couldn't this have happend to John Cena?!?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Pair Dutch with Orton.

Have Orton turn into a crazy Xenophobe pissed at losing his spot to Del Rio & Ricky.

They took his job.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

WWE is OBLIGATED to suspend him according to their wellness policy. They can't make an exception. Do you realise how much this will discredit their wellness policy if they don't? They're a public company in the real world. Swagger is going to be suspended end of story.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

bye Swagger.
Del Rio ! Orton is comin for ya !


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

sorry just had to say


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Beaker3391 said:


> Why couldn't this have happend to John Cena?!?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because John Cena's not an idiot.


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Situation said:


> bye Swagger.
> Del Rio ! Orton is comin for ya !


Time for that 10th championship for Mr. Orton.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Enter Ziggler...


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

moonmop said:


> They suspended RVD for 30 days for weed in 2006.
> 
> And I thought you were leaving?


Yeah, 2006. It's 2013 now. Also how do you know it was weed and not roids?

And yes I am leaving, don't worry about that.

Sent from my LG-P700 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Unbelievable that the guy would be that stupid so soon into a push with a world title match at Mania lined up.

Will be interesting to see what they do now


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Flame of Olympus said:


>


:lmao that made my day


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

"Never, ever speed with weed."

Tsk tsk tsk. If only he were Straight Edge.

unk3


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What a fucking idiot. Simple as that.

I can see the World title match being moved up to Raw, ADR wins and Ziggler cashes in. An angle with a lot of potential now flushed down the toitet. fpalm


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

You stupid ass. You ruined it all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> in fairness, he got caught with marijuana on his person. BEt your ass, WWE's gunna walk into his locker room tonight with a piss cup and suspend him for a wellness violation if he smoked any of it


Yeah, if he smoked it, which he most likely did, then he's gonna get the boot.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

he had pot in his car.

Phelps smoked pot.

Phelps won gold medals and was a real american.

Jack Swagger is a real american.

Fucking moron man (if all accusations are true). Chance of a lifetime coming back to WWE and he fucked up. That's horrible.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> Yeah, 2006. It's 2013 now. Also how do you know it was weed and not roids?
> 
> And yes I am leaving, don't worry about that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using VerticalSports.Com App


whats ur reason to leave ? because Swagger smokes weed ?
so smart :lol


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Hahaha dumbass...Does this mean Ziggles is going to cash in early now?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



SPCDRI said:


> "Never, ever speed with weed."
> 
> Tsk tsk tsk. If only he were Straight Edge.
> 
> unk3


How great is our Straight Edge Champion







unk


----------



## Above Average (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wow talk about bad luck, seems like the officer who pulled him over wasn't keen on his new gimmick, looks like a depush is on the horizon, can feel it. And just when the storyline was getting interesting..

Seriously what the hell?! :lmao


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Amber B said:


> *"Ith I tilth my heads up, maybe they wonth recognize me!"*


Punish him wwe its only right!


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



#Mark said:


> :lmao
> 
> Less than a week into his push.


And we thought Rob Van Dam screwed himself. Swag has officially become the biggest self-saboteur since Jeff Hardy. At least Jeff Hardy had a legitimate addiction, Swagger is just legitimately stupid.

Weed should be legal, by all means, but you have got to be severely mentally challenged to do it when you're in the position Jack Swagger is currently in (or was in).


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The decisions we make, huh? Sucks that someone talented like Swagger and whose paid his dues won't have his slice of the Mania spotlight, but it's entirely on him. He made his bed, now he's gotta lay in it.

It'll be worse if we find out there were others in the car, as he put their lives in danger, too.


----------



## Raw Meat (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wow. He just fucked up his one big shot to really go for the big times here. His gimmick, which I was finding very entertaining along with Zeb COulter is now shot.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Fuck sake Swagger


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



StraightEdge91 said:


> Time for that 10th championship for Mr. Orton.


I hope so. He deserves it over swagger.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Finding out Swagger tokes actually raises him a couple of notches in my eyes. DUI is pretty stupid though.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The Game Is Over!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Just more proof Mark Henry should've won. Bet they feel like utter fools now.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack Real American Weeder


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SZtNeYihSg

guess Swagger didn't follow Big Show's ad.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lmao

Big Mark Henry wanted the match at Mania so bad, he planted it in Thwaggers car.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Situation said:


> whats ur reason to leave ? because Swagger smokes weed ?
> so smart :lol


I said I would leave if WWE fired Swagger or cancelled his WM match. I thought the story was fake, because I didn't see the mugshot. Nothing has happened yet, but it's just a matter of time before they do something to Swagger and I don't really care at this point. I keep my promises, I'm leaving soon. Btw it's not funny guys, I'm kinda sad right now so don't make fun of me.

Sent from my LG-P700 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

You guys are desperate. De push a talented wrestler because of marijuana? I'd hate to see you guys. in the 80s when Flair, Piper and Michaels were snorting coke. You guys would probably have The Mountie main eventing.

I say they let it slide and give the fans a solid match at WM.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> I said I would leave if WWE fired Swagger or cancelled his WM match. I thought the story was fake, because I didn't see the mugshot. Nothing has happened yet, but it's just a matter of time before they do something to Swagger and I don't really care at this point. I keep my promises, I'm leaving soon. Btw it's not funny guys, I'm kinda sad right now so don't make fun of me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using VerticalSports.Com App




Swagger is not wrestling !


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

its a shame they cant get away with saying ..... on tv

and im black


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I don't doubt he will be punished in fact I fully expect him to be. His gimmick just got added attention to it with the Tea Party being displeased with it so I can't imagine that plus this equals no change to the Wrestlemania plan. I will be glad when Henry replaces him. Side note, would anyone else have marked out if Swagger slapped the Patriot Act on a few of the boys in blue before being tazed?


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

#weedthepeople


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

So I guess Vince can easily solve this Swagger's situation.Mr.Stoner eats punt from Orton which effects concussion,brain damage and some bullshit thus Jack will be out of action for a very long time and Orton turns heel and become #1 contender.That's my fantasy booking and I hope Swaggs ultimately fights Alberto at Mania. 

#WeedThePeople #JackStoner


----------



## steventhfc (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

We the people, not weed the people Jack, christ.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Bebe said:


> You guys are desperate. De push a talented wrestler because of marijuana? I'd hate to see you guys. in the 80s when Flair, Piper and Michaels were snorting coke. You guys would probably have The Mountie main eventing.
> 
> I say they let it slide and give the fans a solid match at WM.



They didnt have a wellness policy in the 80s that called for a suspension either.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack Thwagger screwed Jack Thwagger


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Found this on another forum :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> Btw it's not funny guys, I'm kinda sad right now so don't make fun of me.












(You guys, I earnestly feel bad for Kris & Swagger Rocks.)


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Cyon said:


> Found this on another forum :lol


HAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> I said I would leave if WWE fired Swagger or cancelled his WM match. I thought the story was fake, because I didn't see the mugshot. Nothing has happened yet, but it's just a matter of time before they do something to Swagger and I don't really care at this point. I keep my promises, I'm leaving soon. Btw it's not funny guys, I'm kinda sad right now so don't make fun of me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using VerticalSports.Com App







If you want to leave just leave. 



Bebe said:


> You guys are desperate. De push a talented wrestler because of marijuana? I'd hate to see you guys. in the 80s when Flair, Piper and Michaels were snorting coke. You guys would probably have The Mountie main eventing.
> 
> I say they let it slide and give the fans a solid match at WM.


Ok there is massive difference then just smoking weed and DRIVING UNDER THE INFLUENCE. He could have killed someone and is clearly a fucking moron. If you honestly think he should not be punished then :kenny. Also they can do that with better talent in Henry, Orton, jericho, ziggler etc. You know talent that do not fuck up a push


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

swagger was supposed to go after US title ,not whc match at wrestlemania lol


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Schmoove said:


> They didnt have a wellness policy in the 80s that called for a suspension either.


They didn't need a Wellness Policy back then... All those guys turned out fine


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lmao

What a fucking idiot.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Enjoy Tna Swagger Jack


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: How to fix the Swagger situation*


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

gah hope after wm they dont quit on his push cause of this 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

THAT new Jack Swagger

Getting released or jobbing in SMS

YOUR CHOICE


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What a moron. At least we know that ADR is 100% walking out of WM with the WHC. I wonder if they're gonna suspend him for 30 days like they did with RVD.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack, you fucking dumb ass. To get popped for something like this any other time would be dumb, but with it being THIS CLOSE to WrestleMania, and you pull this shit? You are a fucking nincompoop. Now, not only does this more than likely scrap off your world title match, puts the company into a tight situation, it also likely kills a push and a gimmick I was really starting to like. Good going, Swagger, you fucking nitwit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

HOLY SHIT 
I'm not a big fan of Swagger but the guy was finally getting time in the main event and he fucks up by letting the cops find out he has weed...he should have known better...all i can say is DAMN! There goes his long awaited push...and to rub it in, right around the chance of him going to MANIA!! :|


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

No need to go crazy...

Fine him heavily for it and if he was at all penciled in to win the whc at Mania (which i doubt he was to begin with), have him do the job to Del Rio. 

Just dont fire him and rush a new feud for Mania. Didn't Naomi have a DUI recently and is still with the company.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Bebe said:


> You guys are desperate. De push a talented wrestler because of marijuana? I'd hate to see you guys. in the 80s when Flair, Piper and Michaels were snorting coke. You guys would probably have The Mountie main eventing.
> 
> I say they let it slide and give the fans a solid match at WM.


This is not the 80s where wrestlers were free to do drugs without punishment. Wrestlers doing illegal drugs in the 80s does not excuse Jack Swagger at all. Wrestlers doing illegal drugs brings bad publicity to wrestling. Jack Swagger being arrested for marijuana possession could ruin his push regardless of talent.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Dudechi said:


> They didn't need a Wellness Policy back then... *All those guys turned out fine*


:StephenA2


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Swagger killed his gimmick.So thats mean de-push


----------



## steventhfc (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

That gif is gold. I love the internet. 

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Hopefully this means we're getting ADR vs Henry at WM if they cancel the current match.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> I said I would leave if WWE fired Swagger or cancelled his WM match. I thought the story was fake, because I didn't see the mugshot. Nothing has happened yet, but it's just a matter of time before they do something to Swagger and I don't really care at this point. I keep my promises, I'm leaving soon. Btw it's not funny guys, I'm kinda sad right now so don't make fun of me.


1- Jack Swagger hasn't been depushed YET.

2- Knowing his depush wouldn't be WWE fault, I think you have no reason to leave. I know it's painful when your favourite wrestler dissapoints you destroying his career alongside your hopes of seeing him at the top. I know that perfectly. But still I guess you have others wrestlers to root for them.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Sonny Crockett said:


> So I guess Vince can easily solve this Swagger's situation.Mr.Stoner eats punt from Orton which effects concussion,brain damage and some bullshit thus Jack will be out of action for a very long time and Orton turns heel and become #1 contender.That's my fantasy booking and I hope Swaggs ultimately fights Alberto at Mania.
> 
> #WeedThePeople #JackStoner


If Orton gets the spot and not an actual deserving, hard working, reliable guy, I'm going to need to go on the suicide watch with WAGG and Kris.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Bebe said:


> You guys are desperate. De push a talented wrestler because of marijuana? I'd hate to see you guys. in the 80s when Flair, Piper and Michaels were snorting coke. You guys would probably have The Mountie main eventing.
> 
> I say they let it slide and give the fans a solid match at WM.


Well there's a question of whether or not Swagger is talented, hence the surprise that he out of everyone in the chamber won. Plus there are others who are talented who haven't been arrested yet so if they take him out I'm not losing sleep. 

But they may keep him in considering they don't really care about the WHC and just figure out a way to job him out worse then DB in 18 seconds or make him look like a complete idiot. 



> (You guys, I earnestly feel bad for Kris & Swagger Rocks.)


Swagger Rocks ok, I think HEELKris is just setting up for his eventual run-in return.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Asenath said:


> If Orton gets the spot and not an actual deserving, hard working, reliable guy, I'm going to need to go on the suicide watch with WAGG and Kris.


The Shield To Kill Swagger Injustice He Won Chamber  
Henry comes out Smiles


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This is the most activity the Smackdown section has had in a long time.... lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Inb4 Bo Dallas out of nowhere :vince

Bo vs del Rio :vince5


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Soon a new user with the name FACEKris will debut.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Cyon said:


> Found this on another forum :lol


:lmao wow.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Soupman Prime said:


> Soon a new user with the name FACEKris will debut.


he can still Watch Swagger Jack In TNA


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



moonmop said:


> They suspended RVD for 30 days for weed in 2006.
> 
> And I thought you were leaving?


He had weed and a whole bunch of other stuff on him too.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Dunmer said:


> What a moron. At least we know that ADR is 100% walking out of WM with the WHC. I wonder if they're gonna suspend him for 30 days like they did with RVD.


Ziggler can still cash in or whoever he faces can beat Del rio


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



RaneGaming said:


> he can still Watch Swagger Jack In TNA


I don't think he's getting fired, but punished is VERY LIKELY. WWE isn't in full arms about this.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

So, he really is a dumb fuck.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



SOSheamus said:


> No need to go crazy...
> 
> Fine him heavily for it and if he was at all penciled in to win the whc at Mania (which i doubt he was to begin with), have him do the job to Del Rio.
> 
> Just dont fire him and rush a new feud for Mania. Didn't Naomi have a DUI recently and is still with the company.


Cameron. And it's vastly different to be a dancer for Brodus Clay and be in the middle of the WHC picture, ESPECIALLY at Mania when they get the most publicity out of any time in the year.

Do you think WWE wants to have a wrestler going for the world title, after he was found getting a DUI on weed when Rock is doing everything under the sun, promoting for them, going on all these talk shows? After Bruno has done interview after interview talking about how he accepted his HOF invite because the wellness policy has cleaned up the company? Shit, after his own manager's granddaughter was KILLED by a drunk driver within the last year?

Swagger just took Vince's cock and raped himself with it. This guy was a jobber for TWO YEARS, he finally gets a break because they have an idea to make him a big heel and establish Del Rio as a babyface at the same time, and he does the dumbest fucking thing imaginable. This is Alex Riley x500. They'll never push him again. Even if by some miracle for him, he stays in the title picture, he's getting bitched out and then buried. Oh, it's fucking glorious.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Don't feel sorry for the fucker. Its his own stupidity.

But does this mean no more Zeb Coulter???


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Bebe said:


> You guys are desperate. De push a talented wrestler because of marijuana? I'd hate to see you guys. in the 80s when Flair, Piper and Michaels were snorting coke. You guys would probably have The Mountie main eventing.
> 
> I say they let it slide and give the fans a solid match at WM.



all those guys you mentioned were top guys and had actual talent, swagger is nowhere near em and is expendable.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



DesolationRow said:


> So, he really is a dumb fuck.


I used to believe to never judge a book by its cover, but...


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

_''In the event of any positive test for marijuana, the WWE Talent shall be fined Two Thousand Five Hundred US Dollars ($2,500.00) per positive test, which shall be deducted from the WWE Talent's downside guarantee. Any WWE Talent, who is arrested, convicted or who admits to a violation of law relating to use, possession, purchase, sale or distribution of drugs will be in material breach of his/her contract with WWE and subject to immediate dismissal.''_

Yep! He is done...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I don't know if they will fire him. I think they job him out at wm then have him job for a while more. so pretty much what he was doing before.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

well, Big E can take out Swagger now. Should be good for Big E.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I hope either way Zeb Colter stays


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Biast said:


> _''In the event of any positive test for marijuana, the WWE Talent shall be fined Two Thousand Five Hundred US Dollars ($2,500.00) per positive test, which shall be deducted from the WWE Talent's downside guarantee. Any WWE Talent, who is arrested, convicted or who admits to a violation of law relating to use, possession, purchase, sale or distribution of drugs will be in material breach of his/her contract with WWE and subject to immediate dismissal.''_
> 
> Yep! He is done...


Time for Daniel Bryan to shave his head, and take over the angle with Zeb and take it to a whole other level.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

*What an idiot*


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Biast said:


> _''In the event of any positive test for marijuana, the WWE Talent shall be fined Two Thousand Five Hundred US Dollars ($2,500.00) per positive test, which shall be deducted from the WWE Talent's downside guarantee. Any WWE Talent, who is arrested, convicted or who admits to a violation of law relating to use, possession, purchase, sale or distribution of drugs will be in material breach of his/her contract with WWE and subject to immediate dismissal.''_
> 
> Yep! He is done...


:hmm:
He is finished, Damn.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This song seems appropriate:


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Flame of Olympus said:


>


This is the thread and Jack Swagger's decision making and shit career to this point. Sayonara.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Dunmer said:


> Time for Daniel Bryan to shave his head, and take over the angle with Zeb and take it to a whole other level.


Matching Mustaches!!!!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

fire him now and give rey mysterio or sin cara a title match at wrestlemania


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Flame of Olympus said:


>


lol the amount of gif's,pictures,songs in this thread just went to another level


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

oooooooooooooooh shit! 

and for anyone who says its not a big deal, just look at how anyone has been treated in the past when caught with drugs. its never pretty. 

now look at swaggers situation, they have put so much stock in the guy and he has never reaped it back to them. and now they are going for another main even and wrestlemania push on top of that, where they have brought in an old master to cover up his weaknesses.. and look at how he repays them. guy is a fucking loser, untalented to begin with but now this? fuck this guy.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Waiting patiently for Kurt Angle to tweet that after Jack Swagger's DUI, he's REALLY trying to rip off Kurt's gimmick.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

SMMFH just...I Can't...I mean can you be any fucking DUMBER


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

He's done. Probably be fired in the next few days.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

i was having a pretty good day anyway but this has completely livened it up!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Too bad it didn't happen before Sunday, could have gotten Henry or Jericho to win instead.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

It's Like, Swagger don't care about nothin man,
roll another blunt, Yea (ohh ohh ohh),

La da da da da da La, Da Daaa,
La da da da, La da da da, La da da daaa

Swagger was gonna get a push until he got high
Swagger was gonna go to Wrestlemania but then he got high
Swagger is not at Wrestlemania and he knows why (why man?) yea heyy,
cause Swagger got high
cause Swagger got high
cause Swagger got high

(La da da da da da da da da)

Swagger was gonna win a belt before he got high
Swagger could've cheated and he could've won but he got high
(La da da da da da da da da)
Swagger's back to jobbing and he knows why, (why man?) yea heyy,
cause Swagger got high
cause Swagger got high
cause Swagger got high


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This thread has made me remember how awesome the song because I got high was.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I saw this and could not stop laughing. :lmao


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> This thread has made me remember how awesome the song because I got high was.


indeed


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would love to have Seen Vince's face when he heard about this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

He was arrested and what? He wasn't going to win at Mania. He will still go through the main event.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Dumn dumb dumb thing to do, just when you are getting pushed again.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

"Ith there a problem Offither?"


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Beaker3391 said:


> I would love to have Seen Vince's face when he heard about this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I guess we know who the next member of Aces & Eights will be.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

lol. Sucks for sure, dumb mistake.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Flame of Olympus said:


> I guess we know who the next member of Aces & Eights will be.


HaHa page after page i think the fun is over and BOOM a new joke


----------



## WrestlingSteve64 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What an idiotic asshole. His career reaches new heights and he fucks up. 

WWE better get rid of him and keep Zeb Coulter and move him on to something else


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

I Think Randy Orton is the Happiest man on the Planet at the Moment.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_68806.shtml



> Two former WWE writers have told PWTorch what they think Vince McMahon will do with Jack Swagger now that he's made headlines for a DUI and pot possession arrest.
> 
> Former WWE creative team member Court Bauer (@courtbauer) tells me this afternoon he wouldn't trust Jack Swagger again.
> 
> ...


Ex-WWE writers talking about the situation Vince is in with him


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Flame of Olympus said:


> I guess we know who the next member of Aces & Eights will be.


:torres In due time.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Ziggler is definitely cashing in at Mania now.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Not sure he'll be fired but on a serious probation definitely.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Swagger comes back handed the best chance just about anyone could ever get... and he gets himself arrested less than a month later. Just how fucking stupid do you have to be? I'd be angry he screwed up such a great thing they had going if it wasn't so hilarious.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

*:lol I wonder what are they going to do with the WM "Main Event" now.*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

How about Antonio Cesaro as a replacement for Swagger? Although he is an immigrant, he loves the country, just not certain aspects of it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Is there any guy with American gimmick in NXT? They should bring him up and pair him with Zeb colter.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I say keep the gimmick and get rid of Swagger. Put someone like Rhodes in there.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Ziggler is cashing in before Wrestlemania now IMO.


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Light up... inhale... exhale..

Fuck that wellness policy.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Could he have picked a worse time to get busted? :lmao I'm not convinced that they will drop the angle, and de-push him. But surely he'll get some kind of punishment. Maybe he'll get the Daniel Bryan treatment and job to Del Rio in 10 seconds.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If I would pick somebody to replace Swagger, I'd have it be Henry or Jericho. Henry, because of how fucking strong he's looked since coming back, and Jericho because I could then link it to Ziggler's briefcase, rekindle that feud, and we're off.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

IF he somehow reaches Mania. He is losing in 1 minuute or less and than he gets fired/suspended.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What's Zack Wagger doing in the impact zone?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Beaker3391 said:


> I would love to have Seen Vince's face when he heard about this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JY57 said:


> IF he somehow reaches Mania. He is losing in 1 minuute or less and than he gets fired/suspended.


3 second Pin?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

They should try to break the Chavo vs Kane record at Mania with Swagger and Del Rio.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Can we push D Bry back to the main event now?


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

The WWE need to follow the Wellnes Policy they can't make an exaption because It's Swagger and Mania if they do make an exception other Superstars that this may happen to will also want a free-pass that Swagger got and the Wellness Policy wont mean shit anymore they need to stay true and either Suspend him or Fire Him


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Imagine if WWE used this incident for material.

Next week on RAW, Zeb talks how illegal immigrants planted weed in Swagger's car and forced him to smoke it to frame him.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

god fucking dammit swagger, you were about to finally be someone in the wwe.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

*Why don't they work this into the gimmick/storyline?

Have Zeb claim that drinking beer is good ol' fashioned american way or something, I don't know.

Dammit, I was enjoying Swagger's push.*


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Alim said:


> How about Antonio Cesaro as a replacement for Swagger? Although he is an immigrant, he loves the country, just not certain aspects of it.


Still as an immigrant it won't work that well


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



RaneGaming said:


> 3 second Pin?


ADR locks him in the Cross Arm Breaker and makes him tap straight away?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Osize10 said:


> Can we push D Bry back to the main event now?


YES YES YES (make Kane vs DB for Number 1 contenders match)
that deals with the feud and gets db in a real match at WM


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What the fuck?! :| :eddie


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

TMZ updated that the DUI is not alcohol related.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I was going to win the belt, but then I got high
I was going to beat ADR and then I got high
Now I'm a member of Aces and Eights and now I know why.
Because I got high, because I got high, because I got high....


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

He'll probably take the title shot on Raw, get squashed then suspended. From there, who knows.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

He has to be done. Look what happend to RVD when he got busted and he was the motha fucking champion! He dropped them belts at the next raw. Everybody knew rvd smoked weed. It was one of those out in the open secrets. So what you think is going to happen to a noob like swagger?! IF he makes it to WrestleMania the match goes like this. Ding ding ding...swagger turns hugs zeb turns around. Del Rio nails him with that beautiful enzuguri. 1...2...3...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



TKOK said:


> ADR locks him in the Cross Arm Breaker and makes him tap straight away?


Exactly 

Runs at him 
bell rings
flips him over
locked in Tap 
3 seconds


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



LuN™ said:


> *Why don't they work this into the gimmick/storyline?
> 
> Have Zeb claim that drinking beer is good ol' fashioned american way or something, I don't know.
> 
> Dammit, I was enjoying Swagger's push.*


God no. They suspended people for less. Heck they made RVD drop both his titles just for taking weed. Swagger should be punished and just put another wrestler in his place if you want the gimmick to carry on.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

JY57 said:


> TMZ updated that the DUI is not alcohol related.


Bye Bye Swagger!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I really love this new Swagger, his push, Zeb and the whole feud they were about to have. This can't go unpunished though. If they can punish Randy Orton for drug use then they can certainly punish Jack Swagger. Not exactly the same crime but essentially the same.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



> Any WWE Talent, who is arrested, convicted or who admits to a violation of law relating to use, possession, purchase, sale or distribution of drugs will be in material breach of his/her contract with WWE and subject to immediate dismissal.''












Hopefully Cesaro or Henry win some sort of number 1 contenders match with either of them beating Del Rio at Mania.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The only way WWE can salvage this is to replace Jack Swagger with RJ Brewer.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Swagger to lose faster than Bryan


----------



## vatosloco (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> God no. They suspended people for less. Heck they made RVD drop both his titles just for taking weed. Swagger should be punished and just put another wrestler in his place if you want the gimmick to carry on.



How can they do that (storywise)? Has something like that happend before?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



RaneGaming said:


> Exactly
> 
> Runs at him
> bell rings
> ...


Or Alberto runs towards Swagger and clotheslines him. Quickly goes for the armbar and instant tap out. Would be 5 seconds max.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> God no. They suspended people for less. Heck they made RVD drop both his titles just for taking weed. Swagger should be punished and just put another wrestler in his place if you want the gimmick to carry on.


Oh man, as a proud TNA mark, that sig is hilarious. 10/10. 

Also, hope this de-rails his push and he never appears on TV again.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



SJFC said:


> Hopefully Cesaro or Henry win some sort of number 1 contenders match with either of them beating Del Rio at Mania.


Have Swagger put his title shot on t he line against either of them(idk some sort of "real americans always win" shit) and job him out that way.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

*WAIT, I know. WWE can work their way out of this.

From what I've read so far in the reports, it seems that the name of the officer who arrested him is "Martinez", which sounds pretty Mexican.

Have Swagger come out and claim he was framed by him because he's a real American who can see what's wrong in this country.
Zeb and him could be all like:










Maybe?*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Choke2Death said:


> Or Alberto runs towards Swagger and clotheslines him. Quickly goes for the armbar and instant tap out. Would be 5 seconds max.


As The Fans Chant
You Fucked Up
You Fucked Up
You Fucked Up


NAY NAY NAY GOODBYE


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



vatosloco said:


> How can they do that (storywise)? Has something like that happend before?


RVD lost both his titles in two nights. Have him say he wants to get rid of del rio before mania blah blah. Lose on Raw then is fired/suspended. Have a toureny and pick a new number one contender


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Swagger cutting his promo on RAW:

Swagg: And now I was supposed to introduce to you one great american, but then I got high, then I got high.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

... and then he got high, then he got high!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



LuN™ said:


> *WAIT, I know. WWE can work their way out of this.
> 
> From what I've read so far in the reports, it seems that the name of the officer who arrested him is "Martinez", which sounds pretty Mexican.
> 
> ...


Maybe when they did not have the wellness policy or if this was a work. But he broke the law and according to their own company rules they have to fire or suspend him. They did it to Orton for less.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



randyorton24 said:


> I was going to win the belt, but then I got high
> I was going to beat ADR and then I got high
> Now I'm a member of Aces and Eights and now I know why.
> Because I got high, because I got high, because I got high....


lol
Seriously, what a stupid guy.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:no: & fpalm

I was looking forward to this Title match.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Seriously, the guy is an absolute idiot. For one, he could have killed someone, including himself, and secondly he ruined the push of his fucking life.

A push, however, that he did not deserve at all and I for one am overjoyed that he is going to lose it. Now somebody more deserving, more talented, and more responsible can take his place and win the title.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Man, I've always hated Thwagger with a passion, and now that I was just starting to change my mind and root for the guy, he pulls off an idiotic stunt like this. I feel both vindicated and disappointed at the same time.

I just hope they keep Zeb around. Swagger can go to hell.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What a maroon


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

*He could always call tunga3 to help him out.*


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just Have The Shield whoop his Dumbass on RAW


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I still can't get over this. There are guys who'd amputate their legs to get this sort of push. Swagger gets it and gets himself arrested less than a month later. I'd fire the fucker just for being such an idiot. Hope they don't drop Zeb and that theme music though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> Maybe when they did not have the wellness policy or if this was a work. But he broke the law and according to their own company rules they have to fire or suspend him. They did it to Orton for less.


could they not just wait until after mania to suspend him? Bring somelese into their group and then continue the storyline with them and have Swagger dissapear with a injury or something.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Right when his push starts? :lmao

What a fucking idiot.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack Swagger, I am disappoint.

This guy was experiencing a career turn around of sorts and just over a week later he's fucked it up. Sorry Jackie boy, but that's on you. I can't feel sorry for ya, you were getting a great push and you were your own downfall. Guarantee you Swagger's daddy is gonna whoop his ass but good.

That being said...Zeb sure as hell better stick around. He's become one of the best parts of the show. He needs to start a survivalist militia stable, that would seriously be amazing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



TKOK said:


> could they not just wait until after mania to suspend him? Bring somelese into their group and then continue the storyline with them and have Swagger dissapear with a injury or something.


They could but I would rather not have that over pushed moron in the mania world title match :side: plus after what he did like fuck does he deserve to be in the title match. Moron could have killed someone.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Thank god. Wonder how WWE are going to work this one around with which possible feuds they can go on with and weather or not Del Rio will still be in The title picture at Mania, They Could possibly have Swagger cut a promo about he will be willing to take on anyone not born and bred in America for his Number 1 Contendor Spot, and Have Jericho come out and beat him for it, Then later in the night have Ziggler come out and cash the Money In The Bank contract on Del RIo, But meh idk, WWE will probably do something stupid and put Big Show back in the title scene for the title at Mania, Or Just whip up another forgettable feud with no real build for Mania.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This better not effect his push...I am enjoying his new gimmick damnit...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

marijuana is great

wrestling at wrestlemania is probably better.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

How is he going to explain this to Zeb? Zeb hates people that break our laws.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

*WEED. THE PEOPLE*

plz cut a promo saying that


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I think Ziggler is cashing in. Possibly leading to a match at Wrestlemania. Henry or Ziggler will be Del Rios opponent at wrestlemania if they do suspend Swagger. If for some reason they continue this Swagger thing, which I doubt then he will lose at Wresltemania and his push will end.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

He should actually talk about this stuff, saying a Mexican police falsely acussed him. Under the supervision of Obama, this country is going downward spiral. INSTANT CASH

WWE doesn't have the balls tho


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I'll be a little mad if they still book him on Mania. I hope he gets squashed by Del Rio on Monday, and we get a WHC Gold Rush tournament for a new #1 contender. That or have or have the Swagger/ADR match, but Ziggler cashes in and we get the ADR/Ziggler rematch at Mania. 

They're not too far into this program to kill it, either.

He seriously just made a fool out of Vince and whichever producer/writer politic'd for him to be in this spot.

He had been jobbed out for a reason since last February. Taken off TV all together. They take a chance and give him this huge opportunity... and what does he do?

Like, seriously?

What a fuckhead.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



CupofCoffee said:


> Man, I've always hated Thwagger with a passion, and now that I was just starting to change my mind and root for the guy, he pulls off an idiotic stunt like this. I feel both vindicated and disappointed at the same time.
> 
> I just hope they keep Zeb around. Swagger can go to hell.


I know exactly what you mean. For once, I was actually excited about something Swagger was doing. Probably mostly for Zeb, the theme music, and the well booked push, but even so, I was warming to him.

This stinks of Swagger getting a bit too excited for WM29 and thinking he could get away with it. I hope he actually gets to come back to TV for a while to be de-pushed by losing a match, rather than just written off due to kayfabe injury.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The bigger issue here is that homeboy showed he wasn't a responsible and reliable employee. Regardless of the fact that the World title is basically a mid-card title, it's still a position that expects responsibility from the title holder or the person chasing the title.

Sidenote: Swagger looks like a THUG in the mugshot.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://corporate.wwe.com/company/abuse_policy.jsp#14



> Any WWE Talent, who is *arrested*, convicted or who admits to a violation of law relating to use, *possession*, purchase, sale or distribution of drugs will be in material breach of his/her contract with WWE and *subject to immediate dismissal*.


So this means - if I understand this correctly - WWE will definitely fire him. It's always bad to see someone lose his job, but this moron pretty much asked for it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



el dandy said:


> I'll be a little mad if they still book him on Mania. I hope he gets squashed by Del Rio on Monday, and we get a WHC Gold Rush tournament for a new #1 contender.
> 
> He seriously just made a fool out of Vince and whichever producer/writer politic'd for him to be in this spot.
> 
> ...


Agreed completely. Obviously the guy didn't appreciate his push enough.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Dammit Swagger, You Had One Job. 

Either Alberto get inducted into The Hall of Pain at Mania or Ziggler finally gets his moment. I'm laughing at the fact that he finally getting a push only to fuck it up just like that.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What a moron. I hope this costs him his spot on the WM card


----------



## RawActive (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

People seem for be forgetting Derrick Bateman. He's been trying to push his new All American gimmick. He'd be a perfect replacement for Swagger.


----------



## MrPierrini (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/38272339/swagger high.mp3

HAHA


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Daniel Bryan put this guy over on RAW and this is how he repays him? They should make Daniel Bryan get his win back.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



CupofCoffee said:


> http://corporate.wwe.com/company/abuse_policy.jsp#14
> 
> 
> 
> So this means - if I understand this correctly - WWE will definitely fire him. It's always bad to see someone lose his job, but this moron pretty much asked for it.



Seems a little extreme, because people can be mistakenly arrested. Not saying Swagger has been mistakenly arrested, but you know what I mean. Imagine getting incorrectly accused, arrested, and company policy is still to fire said employee.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



CupofCoffee said:


> Man, I've always hated Thwagger with a passion, and now that I was just starting to change my mind and root for the guy, he pulls off an idiotic stunt like this. I feel both vindicated and disappointed at the same time.
> 
> I just hope they keep Zeb around. Swagger can go to hell.


You weren't really rooting for him anyway, you were rooting for the gimmick and Zeb. If they now give this character to someone with at least a semblance of charisma like Rhodes, Cesaro or Sandowmark then it could lead to one of best heel runs in a long time. Hopefully they don't scrap what is a brilliant gimmick just because of Swagger's stupidity.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If he isn't just up and gone immediately, I imagine they'll try and break the Kane/Chavo record at Wrestlemania. Swagger charges Del Rio just as the bell rings, Del Rio flips him over and gets him in the arm lock with Swagger tapping immediately. 

Next night Swagger is attacked backstage by Mysterio, Sin Cara, Yoshi, PTP and Hunico, and locked in a crate shipping to Mexico Spirit Squad-style. Then Zeb debuts someone new as his protege, someone from NXT who's not a total moron.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



CupofCoffee said:


> http://corporate.wwe.com/company/abuse_policy.jsp#14
> 
> 
> 
> So this means - if I understand this correctly - WWE will definitely fire him. It's always bad to see someone lose his job, but this moron pretty much asked for it.


Nah. WWE has let people get away with everything but murder and they kept their jobs. He's just going to lose his World title slot/shot. Hopefully it's in burial fashion.

Cesaro holding the World and US titles. :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



MrPierrini said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/38272339/swagger high.mp3
> 
> HAHA


:faint:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



MrPierrini said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/38272339/swagger high.mp3
> 
> HAHA


Rep for you


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Charlie Kelly said:


> He'll probably get the same treatment Van Dam did back in 2006 after his bust.


Sorry, but as strong, as athletic and as technically gifted (due to his awesome amateur background) as Jacob Hager is, he is sure as hell no RVD. Not even close. Not even today's RVD.



PlayaTaylor said:


> How do WWE react to this, I am a UFC fan too and what Jon Jones did driving with a DUI, and he is still with the company, is WWE strict on these situations?


UFC doesn't have the PR hole to dig out of that WWE has, and WWE has it for no other reason than that it's pro wrestling. The mainstream media (which feels their purpose in existence is to try to use their influence to control the way people think by controlling what information the sheeple do and do not have and how that information is framed) has successfully painted wrestling in a negative light and the talking heads have convinced the average bleeting sheepman that wrestling as lowbrow, unsophisticated, sophomoric entertainment and generalized all wrestling fans in the court of public perception as backwards inbreds that couldn't finish middle school and should be institutionalized for public safety and their own welfare. As much as we criticise, ridicule and oppose McMahon Wrestling Entertainment for trying to distance themselves from 'pro wrestling' as much as possible and trying to whitewash their identity as 'sports entertainment,' WWE has to do that to not be chased off of the national stage with torches, pitchforks, tar and feathers. Jacob Hager, as well as every other person that has ever worked or will ever work for that corporation, are aware of this well before they ever work a day for the company, and Mr. Hager deserves absolutely anything that comes down on him for this.

Mr. Hager, I would like to be among the first to wish you all the best in your future endeavors. Looking forward to seeing you on Impact real soon.


>Jack Swagger<
:stupid:


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack Swagger? he's replaceable so fired him doesn't hurt WWE...


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Seems a little extreme, because people can be mistakenly arrested. Not saying Swagger has been mistakenly arrested, but you know what I mean. Imagine getting incorrectly accused, arrested, and company policy is still to fire said employee.


Yeah, I know what you mean. It's definitely kind of extreme, but after all the scandals concerning drug use in the past, WWE seems very anxious to keep its public image clean.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

ADR vs. ZIGGLER at WrestleMania...BOOK IT WWE MONKEES


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

I Hope Swagger has now learned to Never borrow a Car from Randy Orton!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Zeb with Antonio Cesaro wouldn't be a bad idea


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

WWE wrestler Jack Swagger (Donald Jacob Hager) is scheduled to appear in court on March 12 to face misdemeanor charges of speeding, driving under the influence, and possession of marijuana. "He was released on a summons to an acquaintance who picked him up at the police station," a police spokesman told


----------



## ZigglersHandshake (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I actually cannot believe this. After years of being indifferent towards his character, I was actually excited about seeing Swagger. Zeb, the music, the aggression, it was awesome. And now its ruined. Stupid.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What a fucking moron. The guy gets a huge push out of no where...God knows why...he wins the Elimination Chamber match and is set to face Del Rio at WrestleMania for a shot at the World Championship...and he gets caught speeding, under the influence, and with pot in his possession.

Real smart. Suspend him for 90 days, make him do rehab, and give his # 1 contendership to the man who deserves it most....Orton.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Swagger's done. What a huge, giantic waste of this push he's getting. He could've resurrected his career with this push, and he just throws it away so he could toke up and drink one night? Fuckin embarrassing.

And yes, he is going to get hammered. I'm not sure why so many of you think he will go unpunished. R Truth had a very popular team with The Miz which was getting good ratings and picking up steam. . .then Truth failed a drug test. Do you guys remember what happened?

Tag team broken up (after the PPV with The Rock which was about to happen), given kayfabe injury for a month, given a terrible joke gimmick which he STILL HAS to replace what was otherwise a gimmick that was getting over and becoming popular.

Swagger not only had a bunch of weed, but was drinking and driving. . .and got arressted too. That's even worse.

Swagger is done. I would be surprised if WWE even allows him to wrestle at WM. He's going to job to Sin Cara, Mysterio, Del Rio, Cesaro, Barret, Sheamus, etc, on a weekly basis now. He might even get a stuttering or turrets gimmick too, with a backstory about how he always got beat up by mexican girls that were much weaker than him as a kid.


Huge mistake by Swagger. I feel bad for him. Threw his career away just to toke up and drink. Stupid.




Loudness said:


> He was probably falsely accused. He was driving slightly too fast, got stopped by the Police. They assumed he was drunk as fuck because of his lisp, proceeded to tell him to walk a straight line but his tall, lanky ass accidentally tripped over a stone and now he's in trouble.


lol. . .even though you were probably joking, that actually sounds reasonably possible.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Where's Future Aces & Eights member on the poll?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



LigerJ81 said:


> Zeb with Antonio Cesaro wouldn't be a bad idea


lol, except it would make no sense.

There's not hugely obvious choice but I'd go with Sandow, if anyone.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



RawActive said:


> People seem for be forgetting Derrick Bateman. He's been trying to push his new All American gimmick. He'd be a perfect replacement for Swagger.


Nah, I like Bateman but he's a joke. Cesaro would work, he's not american but he sort of stands for what Zeb says and he could use a mouthpiece.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Please don't go to TNA Jack.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Daniel Bryan would be a good choice if they completely change his gimmick around.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wow, just saw the news that Swagger got arrested and I must agree with everyone in saying that he is an absolute idiot.

There's no doubt in my mind that his WHC opportunity at WrestleMania will probably be stripped and if it is not, then I assume the crowd will be all over him if he were to get the title shot and that he will get some form of a burial in the WHC match up and his association with Zeb Coulter will be dropped. Seriously, with Zeb he had a golden ticket to becoming a main eventer despite having horrible microphone skills, because his character had that much potential and he just goes and flushes it down the toilet with this...


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Theyre making a bigger deal out of weed possession than the DUI.. weed is harmless, and already legal in a couple states, i'm pretty sure it will be legal everywhere in the next 20 years. the idea that a harmless non-crime is more serious than drunk driving is fucking ignorant.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Irish Jet said:


> lol, except it would make no sense.
> 
> There's not hugely obvious choice but I'd go with Sandow, if anyone.


Give him this gimmick and Zeb + him on the mic you can have something amazing.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Look at all the attention Swagger is getting, he is def over with the iwc. 2 huge threads about him and numerous closed ones :swagger


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Viperdk said:


> What a fucking moron. The guy gets a huge push out of no where...God knows why...he wins the Elimination Chamber match and is set to face Del Rio at WrestleMania for a shot at the World Championship...and he gets caught speeding, under the influence, and with pot in his possession.
> 
> Real smart. Suspend him for 90 days, make him do rehab, and give his # 1 contendership to the man who deserves it most....Orton.


This ^.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



ellthom said:


> Well there goes that push. and along with all the controversy going around about his managers racist gimmick, it gives the WWE more of a reason to end it... what a waste


Controversy creates cash.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

You gotta give Swagger credit for one thing, he stayed in character for the mugshot.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



LuN™ said:


> *Why don't they work this into the gimmick/storyline?
> 
> Have Zeb claim that drinking beer is good ol' fashioned american way or something, I don't know.
> 
> Dammit, I was enjoying Swagger's push.*


I was enjoying the angle more than the push, but I was getting interested in Swagger for the first time ever, but he blew it. Rob Van Dam dropped the WWE and ECW title on consecutive days after being busted for something similar, Swagger doesn't deserve special treatment.

Do the World title match this Monday on Raw, have ADR win and look strong and then have Swagger/Zeb go on a tirade post-match about border hoppers and even mention black people as mentioned in either this thread or another, bring Mark Henry out to destroy Swagger and do Henry-ADR at Wrestlemania.

Man, the whole thing had so much fucking potential too. Way to go, Jack.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/26028/Dutch-Mantel-Comments-On-Granddaughters-Death/


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Viperdk said:


> What a fucking moron. The guy gets a huge push out of no where...God knows why...he wins the Elimination Chamber match and is set to face Del Rio at WrestleMania for a shot at the World Championship...and he gets caught speeding, under the influence, and with pot in his possession.
> *
> Real smart. Suspend him for 90 days, make him do rehab, and give his # 1 contendership to the man who deserves it most....Orton.*


:lol Not ironic in the slightest.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

They aren't going to put any random with Zeb in time for Mania. If they decide to punish Swaggles, Zeb will be guilty by association until his suspension is over. They'll have either Orton, Henry or Ziggler in his spot. They're the only ones who are ready for that position anyway.

Who the fuck just comes back after so many months off, gets a new manager, gets a title shot at Mania and pisses it all away within a week? A short bus bitch, that's who.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I have a feeling that Alberto Del Rio put the weed into the Swag's car. Del Rio is taking the storyline too seriously.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Daniel BRyan need his win back...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Match-wise, this is a terrible blow to Wrestlemania though. Swagger/Del Rio had potential to be a great, great match on a Wrestlemania who's card isn't looking to be too exciting in any way. So now we replace what could've been a great match with Orton/ADR or Ziggler/ADR, both of which we've seen a few thousand times this past year?

Hopefully it's Henry who gets put in instead. The match probably won't be anything to write home about but at least it's something new.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I don't think he will be suspended. I believe the guy will be fired. Nobody expected Swagger to have a World Title shot. Mcmahon gave him an amazing opportuny and the guy fucked up right before WRESTLEMANIA. Swagger is done and I doubt Mcmahon will ever forgive him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



vanboxmeer said:


> http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/26028/Dutch-Mantel-Comments-On-Granddaughters-Death/


Not the same thing since Swagger's not a guy that shouldn't have been on the streets anyway but Dutch is definitely pissed at him for more then just job reasons.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What's Jake Hager doing in the Impact Zone?!


----------



## ThePortugueseOne (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Hi guys, first post here.

Isn't this the same situation that got Jeff Hardy out of Wrestlemania and replaced on MITB? Or was it an injury?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Danjo1986 said:


> What's Jake Hager doing in the Impact Zone?!


Yeah, why would he be in an abandoned theme park? He's a pro wrestler, nobody's been in that "Impact Zone" place for a while now!


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

This guy is an idiot and deserves to be fired!! A Month ago nobody gave a shit about him and then he returns and out of nowhere gets this huge Push that nobody saw coming ahead of other More deserving Superstars that have busted their Asses all year long and probably would give anything in his position and then he pulls of this Crap he just spit in the face of the whole WWE and the WWE Universe with these Actions. He deserves to be Fired and nothing else!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



ThePortugueseOne said:


> Hi guys, first post here.
> 
> Isn't this the same situation that got Jeff Hardy out of Wrestlemania and replaced on MITB? Or was it an injury?


its like RVD (He was champion) 2 days later he lost the title then went bye bye


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I like Swagger but if this is true the guy needs a kick in the ass for his stupidity that ruined something that could have been great.
Also poor Zeb, he's great but most likely he will get punished too.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



el dandy said:


> I'll be a little mad if they still book him on Mania. I hope he gets squashed by Del Rio on Monday, and we get a WHC Gold Rush tournament for a new #1 contender. That or have or have the Swagger/ADR match, but Ziggler cashes in and we get the ADR/Ziggler rematch at Mania.
> 
> They're not too far into this program to kill it, either.
> 
> ...


Agree with almost everything you say. My minor issue is I don't think that 6 weeks of programming is enough time for both a gold rush tournament AND a proper Mania buildup-push-PR-marketing campaign. Why couldn't he have done this LAST week?!:cuss:


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



dan the marino said:


> Match-wise, this is a terrible blow to Wrestlemania though. Swagger/Del Rio had potential to be a great, great match on a Wrestlemania who's card isn't looking to be too exciting in any way. So now we replace what could've been a great match with Orton/ADR or Ziggler/ADR, both of which we've seen a few thousand times this past year?
> 
> Hopefully it's Henry who gets put in instead. The match probably won't be anything to write home about but at least it's something new.


potential to be great? are you shitting me? it will be a smackdown level match at best.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lmao absolutely brilliant. 2 weeks into his push, and boom, he fucks up.



Asenath said:


> Eh, Kaitlyn got arrested for unpaid tickets and she's still on TV.


Unpaid tickets pale in comparison to a DUI and possession. Herp derp.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Annihilus said:


> Theyre making a bigger deal out of weed possession than the DUI.. weed is harmless, and already legal in a couple states, i'm pretty sure it will be legal everywhere in the next 20 years. the idea that a harmless non-crime is more serious than drunk driving is fucking ignorant.


It is but all that matters is Swagger isn't wrestling at wrestlemania.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Jack Swagger join Aces and Eights


----------



## ThePortugueseOne (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



RaneGaming said:


> its like RVD (He was champion) 2 days later he lost the title then went bye bye


Yeah, I know. But it wasn't Wrestlemania season but Jeff Hardy situation was.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Stupid stupid move. It just shows a real lack of thought on his part. He's finally getting another push with a new gimmick and a mouth piece to talk for him. And because he needed his high before driving back to his hotel he's probably flushed his big chance down the toilet.

If this were one or two weeks before WrestleMania I could see them just letting the match happen and having Del Rio absolutely squash him but we've got six weeks until Mania and that's more than enough time to either pair Zeb with someone else or just push Mark Henry or Dolph Ziggler into the title match (which is what I think they'll go with).


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Just have Ziggler announce that he's cashing in his briefcase at Mania and build up a feud between ADR now for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This is all over the news, I wouldn't be surprised if WWE just announce that he is suspended and then say that there will be a tournament or something. They can't hide it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



ThePortugueseOne said:


> Hi guys, first post here.
> 
> Isn't this the same situation that got Jeff Hardy out of Wrestlemania and replaced on MITB? Or was it an injury?


Similar to that. I can't remember that situation clearly, but I do know Jeff Hardy was favored to win the MITB match and then was pulled out of it and suspended.

I remember the RVD situation and it led to him losing the WWE and ECW titles on consecutive days and then getting suspended.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

We should put up a poll. Who will be the first one to mention this in a promo: CM Punk, Alberto Del Rio, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry or someone else.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

i'm calling it...Swagger in TNA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Amber B said:


> Just have Ziggler announce that he's cashing in his briefcase at Mania and build up a feud between ADR now for the next couple of weeks.


So would you just drop Swagger or do his title match like on Raw this week to move him out? More and more I see them going through with Swagger as the challenger but just making a joke of him and then dumping him after WM.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



apokalypse said:


> i'm calling it...Swagger in TNA


New Aces & Eights member.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



apokalypse said:


> i'm calling it...Swagger in TNA


I Will Call It Aces and Eights


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



libertyu9 said:


> Agree with almost everything you say. My minor issue is I don't think that 6 weeks of programming is enough time for both a gold rush tournament AND a proper Mania buildup-push-PR-marketing campaign. Why couldn't he have done this LAST week?!:cuss:


6 weeks is AGES. Build a Smackdown around the Gold Rush tournament, have all the matches, name your new contender, and then you have 5 Raws to build it up. 6 weeks or 5 or whatever is what they're giving Punk vs Undertaker, so it can damn sure suffice for a world title match.

The world title match is just gonna open the show anyway like it has for the past few years. It's not a big deal, they just need a body. Nobody's buying for the world title.

You know who would be fucking PERFECT for this shot? JBL. I know he's NEVER going to wrestle again, but my god, if he could, it would be perfect. He already did this angle years ago, he would've been amazing to get Del Rio over. Absolutely amazing. I was surprised he wasn't Swagger's manager for this in the first place. Oh well.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Well, let's see... Ziggler to be number one contender, loses at WM, but immediately cashes in after Big E destroys Alberto.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

i'm shock if Swagger doesn't get fired. who the fuck is Swagger? he isn't important or being the guys like DBryan. Swagger is replaceable...Zeb is over but swagger isn't.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

First let me say a family member of mine was put in hospital by a man who was found to be under the influence of drugs whilst driving so ive a vested interest in this. To me what actually annoys me is people like Regal and JR having a go at people (including me) for saying that Swagger was stupid to risk his push (and others lives) by doing something like this.

The fact is hes been off TV for ages, comes bk, gets a monster push, and then instead of keeping his nose clean he risks everything by smoking weed!! i wouldnt have even sneezed in case it jeapordised my spot!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://www.sunherald.com/2013/02/20/4480328/wrestler-faces-dui-pot-and-speeding.html



> GULFPORT -- Wrestler Jack Swagger, whose legal name is Donald Jacob Hager, was arrested in Gulfport late Tuesday after he left the taping of a television show at the Coast Coliseum in Biloxi.
> 
> Hager, 30, of Boca Raton, Fla., was pulled over at 11:59 p.m. on Lorraine Road near Morningside Drive, and arrested on charges of driving under the influence, possession of marijuana and speeding.
> 
> ...


March 12 Court date for the dumbass


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JY57 said:


> "He was released to an acquaintance who picked him up at the police station," Petersen said.


DDP?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wow what an idiot. Would love to see Zeb work with Antonio Cesaro now. Looks like Ziggler will takes his spot i hope.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Goddamn it, what a fucking moron, well goodbye Zebekiah Colter.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I bet Swagger's classroom was in the basement with all the other crazy/retarded kids. All the regular kids got out at 2pm, Swagger and the other kids got out at 3pm. Tall fuck probably had to crotch down when he was riding the short bus because he was too tall for it.


KuritaDavion said:


> Not the same thing since Swagger's not a guy that shouldn't have been on the streets anyway but Dutch is definitely pissed at him for more then just job reasons.


Might be time to update your sig with this retard's mugshot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

"I was gonna go to Wrestlemania till I got high till I got high. I was gonna face Del Rio for the championship till I got high. Now I'm gonna job again, and I know whyyy!!!! Cause I got high. cause I got high, cause I got highhhhhh!!"


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The real shame here is a hard working all american athlete gets caught.

Yet scammers like Punk get away with it all the time. Shame on the police and WWE for not having the balls to do it right.

Just look at Cena FFS!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



ultimatekrang said:


> potential to be great? are you shitting me? it will be a smackdown level match at best.


Maybe "great" is pushing it but Del Rio is very good in the ring, Swagger is very good in the ring, so as long as they were going to be given time, the match could've been very good. And on a WM who's matches wrestling-wise are shaping up to be very underwhelming to say the least so far.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JY57 said:


> http://www.sunherald.com/2013/02/20/4480328/wrestler-faces-dui-pot-and-speeding.html
> 
> 
> 
> March 12 Court date for the dumbass


Ain't nobody got time for that. WWE stated that he's responsible for his own personal faults, so if he has a court date, certainty has uped now that they won't bother with the build up. Best move is to turn Orton heel on Rio seeing as he's a face now.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Meh Swagger isn't that good in the ring purely for the fact that he has very little charisma and it shows when he's wrestling. Can't remember a single match of his that had the crowd emotionally invested.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



IrishViper said:


> The real shame here is a hard working all american athlete gets caught.
> 
> Yet scammers like Punk get away with it all the time. Shame on the police and WWE for not having the balls to do it right.
> 
> Just look at Cena FFS!!


fpalm


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The WWE should work this into an angle with Zeb.

*"In my America, we can smoke what we want. Drive where we want. Jack Swagger, is a REAL American".*-Zeb Coulter


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

IrishViper said:


> The real shame here is a hard working all american athlete gets caught.
> 
> Yet scammers like Punk get away with it all the time. Shame on the police and WWE for not having the balls to do it right.
> 
> Just look at Cena FFS!!


.......... What the fuck are you on about? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If they could keep Zeb on TV to manage someone else I don't give a shit what happens to this retard.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



KuritaDavion said:


> So would you just drop Swagger or do his title match like on Raw this week to move him out? More and more I see them going through with Swagger as the challenger but just making a joke of him and then dumping him after WM.


I say just drop or suspend him but they'll probably give him his title shot this Monday, have him lose it and someone else will become the #1 contender at Mania. Ziggler and Henry are their best stand bys.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



lisa12000 said:


> First let me say a family member of mine was put in hospital by a man who was found to be under the influence of drugs whilst driving so ive a vested interest in this. To me what actually annoys me is people like Regal and JR having a go at people (including me) for saying that Swagger was stupid to risk his push (and others lives) by doing something like this.
> 
> The fact is hes been off TV for ages, comes bk, gets a monster push, and then instead of keeping his nose clean he risks everything by smoking weed!! i wouldnt have even sneezed in case it jeapordised my spot!


I feel for your situation, I really do. But you are not "vested" in this...you are a victim of circumstance. How much you're "vested" in this doesnt mean a whole lot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Shazayum said:


> Meh Swagger isn't that good in the ring purely for the fact that he has very little charisma and it shows when he's wrestling. Can't remember a single match of his that had the crowd emotionally invested.


That doesn't make sense, and the crowd has been invested in a lot of his matches with Cena, Rey, Big Show, Truth, Christian, Riley, and others. I know he's a dope for this situation, but let's not start mentioning nonsense.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

WAGG, I think people think he sucks in the ring because he comes across as stiff, or non-fluid. If he had a better flow to his movements, and was able to tell a story in the ring when he wrestles, he'd be an IWC sweetheart.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> I feel for your situation, I really do. But you are not "vested" in this...you are a victim of circumstance. How much you're "vested" in this doesnt mean a whole lot.


Wrong word then, all i mean is that i am more interested in this due to the fact ive gone through the consequences of what a drug related dui can do! in which case i dislike intensely people who defend idiots like Swagger who have an easy bloody life and piss it (or smoke it in this case) away


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

RVD vs. Swagger in TNA..POT on a pole match


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/26028/Dutch-Mantel-Comments-On-Granddaughters-Death/

idk if that has been posted, but i don't feel like reading 20 pages.


apparently it has decided to search.

anyway swagger is a dumbass with a gutter level iq.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

*HEY TNA, WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF SWAGGER, ANOTHER POTHEAD HEADING OVER TO JOIN YOU GUYS?* LOL



SJFC said:


>


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

JR's delusional, he's just behind Swagger because they're both from Oklahoma and allegedly close.

And yeah, if in some miracle Swagger is not done, there's no way in hell Zeb would want to stick around with that chump.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Chan Hung said:


> RVD vs. Swagger in TNA..POT on a pole match


:russo :mark:



scrilla said:


> http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/26028/Dutch-Mantel-Comments-On-Granddaughters-Death/
> 
> idk if that has been posted, but i don't feel like reading 20 pages.
> 
> ...


oh wow, fuck...bad day for everyone involved with swagger's new gimmick.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



scrilla said:


> http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/26028/Dutch-Mantel-Comments-On-Granddaughters-Death/
> 
> idk if that has been posted, but i don't feel like reading 20 pages.


Yeah somebody posted this earlier, Swagger fucked up big time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> WAGG, I think people think he sucks in the ring because he comes across as stiff, or non-fluid. If he had a better flow to his movements, and was able to tell a story in the ring when he wrestles, he'd be an IWC sweetheart.


I can under being stiff at times, but his flow is on point with his performance in the ring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



MrPierrini said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/38272339/swagger high.mp3
> 
> HAHA


HAHA..GOOD one..Swagger signing while "high"


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

LMAO

This NEEDS to be put into the storyline.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I can under being stiff at times, but his flow is on point with his performance in the ring.


If Swagger get released will you change your user-name? Just wondering.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I can under being stiff at times, but his flow is on point with his performance in the ring.


For me...all I ask for from the guy is to not look so board-like. I didnt like him before this gimmick, but the current gimmck he has could do wonders for him. I'm actually hoping this doesnt fuck it up for him, but WWE may have no chance but to handle this.


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

WEED THE PEOPLE! (not mine, XD)


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH MARIJUANA!!!!!!!!!!

"we the people" should continue


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

A real American patriot stays away from drugs.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Swagger is an idiot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> For me...all I ask for from the guy is to not look so board-like. I didnt like him before this gimmick, but the current gimmck he has could do wonders for him. I'm actually hoping this doesnt fuck it up for him, but WWE may have no chance but to handle this.


Understandable. And yeah, WWE's cards are probably being forced right now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Send Swagger to rehab..bring him back with a THUG LIFE Weed Gimmik lol 

Poor bastard...so many funny posts, pics and videos in this thread and what a shame..the biggest stage of them all WRESTLEMANIA and Swagger fucks up right around the corner of it. Oh well..on a side note i too like the Zeb and Cesaro pairing.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

he probably got the weed from ther Mexican Drug Cartel :troll


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wagg you no sold my post. 

Didn't mean to offend you, I guess he really is your favorite.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Warrior said:


> If Swagger get released will you change your user-name? Just wondering.


lol no, no reason to.

LOL I'm not no selling your post, this is swagger's first offense, and didn't harm anyone but himself.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Isn't Christian cleared to return? What about putting him in the title match? Plus he has a history with Del Rio.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol no, no reason to.


Ah I see, who is your favorite after Swagger?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JTB33b said:


> Isn't Christian cleared to return? What about putting him in the title match? Plus he has a history with Del Rio.


We know that Vince doesn't like Christian so that's not going to happen. It would be great if it did though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> :russo :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow, fuck...bad day for everyone involved with swagger's new gimmick.


lol yup that's russo alright...jizzing over a POT ON A POLE match possibility with RVD and Swagger


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Warrior said:


> Ah I see, who is your favorite after Swagger?


I have a fave star over Swagger, his name is Sheamus, who is actually my fave star out of this generation. I have stated this before.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

*Good ol Swagger.

Just a side note.... I fucking love the word, "recognizance".*


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:StephenA2

This dude will never, ever, see another push again, if he even comes back from this at all.

If you're gonna do the sticky-icky, you should, at least, have the decency not to drive your car fast at the same damn time!!!

Either way, Swagger is gonna be the newest member of the Hall Of Pain!!!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I don't see what's wrong here. He got arrested for DUI like a real American.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Cesaro definitely isn't the greatest on the mic to say the least but pairing him with Zeb doesn't seem like it would really fit too well.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



dan the marino said:


> Cesaro definitely isn't the greatest on the mic to say the least but pairing him with Zeb doesn't seem like it would really fit too well.


It really wouldn't, reading the Smackdown spoilers he also has a problem with Wade Barrett, so basically any foreigners. It would have to be an American.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



dan the marino said:


> Cesaro definitely isn't the greatest on the mic to say the least but pairing him with Zeb doesn't seem like it would really fit too well.


The gimmicks don't mesh well, plus if they're going to continue this after WM with someone else it'll probably be a developmental guy instead of an established one to start with a clean slate.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

To be fair, Arda Ocal pisses me the fuck off sometimes. I know the smark has an account on here.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I wonder﻿ if it was Mexican grown. Or State Grown


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack Swagger...you dumb ass.


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

way to represent wwe lol


----------



## Antalgic (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

IDK if this has been said but have Orton punt him in face and cut a heel promo. Then have Orton vs. Del Rio.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wow....I'm shocked....I honestly thought Jack was better than this. Well everyone makes mistakes, I wonder how this will effect his Wrestlemania match...doesn't make WWE look well that's for sure since they claim they are on the ball with talent using illegal drugs. I think this is something he can recover from in time but I really think his Wrestlemania match is screwed...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



KuritaDavion said:


> The gimmicks don't mesh well, plus if they're going to continue this after WM with someone else it'll probably be a *developmental guy* instead of an established one to start with a clean slate.


Bray Wyatt?:mark:


----------



## BLEM (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Not surprised at all. His career is hanging by a loose thread and nobody cares about him. I am surprised at the fact that he hasn't been kicked out onto the streets where he deserves to be.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

shame because I was really digging his new gimmick


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Ahahahahahahah oh fuck oh shit 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

what about derek bateman?
i remember he had a usa guy type of character?

ofcourse he won't replace swagger at this year mania but they can pair him with zeb coulter


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



WallofShame said:


> THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH MARIJUANA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "we the people" should continue


I actually agree, I don't like pot (the smell makes me sick) but people have the right to do what they want...if they want to get high then leave em B.....but we're talking about the WWE here remember....they crucify you for taking a beer these days....that's one of the reasons why Austin isn't on anymore probably lol, Austin plus PG...don't mix.

Looks like Zeb ain't seeing Wrestlemania....but who knows, WWE could let this go......*smirks* :lmao :lmao :lmao I seriously couldn't say that without laughing


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I swear Jackie Swaggie is like a comedy spoof of an actual wrestler. Like, everything about him tells me that I should be laughing at him like a comedy act instead of taking him seriously. Because when he tries to be serious, he does something that makes me laugh. Whether it's this shit or making stupid ass faces on live TV. 

So I'm wondering what happens here:
-Orton is pissed he lost on Smackdown so he punts him out of action on Raw and claims his spot.
-Henry squashes Swagger in a singles match and takes his spot. (Would be weird since it's heel vs heel)
-Fella says he wasn't even in the chamber so he wants Swagger's shot and beats him in a singles match. (This option would suck because we've seen Fella/ADR a million times in 2012)

I don't see Ziggler challenging for the title since he has the briefcase. All indications tell me he's cashing in at Mania or right after.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I actually agree, I don't like pot (the smell makes me sick) but people have the right to do what they want...if they want to get high then leave em B.....but we're talking about the WWE here remember....they crucify you for taking a beer these days....that's one of the reasons why Austin isn't on anymore probably lol, Austin plus PG...don't mix


That speech is all well and good, but you're missing one important thing. He was

DRIVING!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

*At least he didn't try to bribe the officer like a currently employed female did. *


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This big dumb fucking retard...... There goes your push!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

What Jack Hager doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## BLEM (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



StarzNBarz said:


> Ahahahahahahah oh fuck oh shit
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Yeah, and here I thought Kofi was the toker. I was wrong.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That speech is all well and good, but you're missing one important thing. He was
> 
> DRIVING!!!!!


Oh I'm not condoning his current actions, I definitely agree drinking, getting high and driving is completely stupid and he should be punished, I was talking about getting high in the comfort of someone's own home or at a buddy's home and not driving home after...some are pretty uptight about that but I just see it as it being their choice and to leave em B....however if they're driving? Yes then I have a problem with it because they're putting others peoples lives at risk


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So the only interesting thing in WWE just went up in smoke. Great.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



BLEM said:


> Yeah, and here I thought Kofi was the toker. I was wrong.


Don't judge a book by its cover


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



LadyCroft said:


> *At least he didn't try to bribe the officer like a currently employed female did. *


and all she got was 15 days suspension. Sad


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Heavenly Invader said:


> This big dumb fucking retard...... There goes your push!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What Jack Hager doing in the Impact Zone?


*Leader of Aces and Eights, bitches!*


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This is why Daniel Bryan should have won MITB. This is also why Zeb Coulter should have debuted this gimmick with Bray Wyatt this past Monday on Presidents Day, and black history month.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

THE IMPACT ZONE:

RVD: "Guys so basically there's nobody here who can beat me at what i do best..because i'm R...V..."

_MUSIC HITS_

Tenay: "OH MY GOD...is that...That's Zack Jagger formerly Jack Swagger of that other organization!!"

Jagger: "Thats thwat you twhink RVD, i can out-thmoke you!!! Nexth week..you and i..pot on a pole match!"


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



WallofShame said:


> THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH MARIJUANA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "we the people" should continue


I thimk people are missing the fact he DID IT WHILE DRIVING!!! Fucking hell people need to wake up. Nothing wrong with weed but don't fucking drive.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This development has got me more excited to see what they'll do with Swagger next week. This is actually more intriguing than anything going on Smackdown right now.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



LadyCroft said:


> *At least he didn't try to bribe the officer like a currently employed female did. *


I could see the cop saying to Swagger "GET ON YOUR KNEES, GET DOWN ON YOUR KNEES...I'LL BRING YOU TO YOUR KNEES....ON YOUR KNEES!"

:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Why is everyone saying Zeb should work with Cesaro now? Have you been listening to his promos?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This is the greatest thing ever. 

Jack Swagger BOTCHES AGAIN..He is a complete fucking disaster-in the ring, out of the ring. Yet WWE pushes his sorry ass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



LadyCroft said:


> *Leader of Aces and Eights, bitches!*


..........And immediately gets pinned by Sting in 30 seconds.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

First of all :lmao :lmao :lmao 
Now we got that out of the way:
Swag you dumb fuck! 
Okay, you had some weed on you, illegal (for stupid reasons, but nonetheless), you got caught, that would be a problem with wellness policy/law/suspension, I wouldn't see a big problem there. 

You were drunk, legal, no problem there.

Then you decided to get into a car and drive around while being drunk and with weed in your car speeding. The weed part is stupid, the speeding part is really stupid, the DUI part is FUCKING ATTEMPTED MANSLAUGHTER! 

Be glad you hurt nobody including you, you thtupid piece of thhit, thay byebye too you driver'th lithenthe, get the fuck into rehab or thomething and thay out of wrethling forever, and thankth a lot for killing Dutch ath well.

And I pray to Gorilla Monsoon that we will never hear the words "My god, what is Jack YOLOer doing in the Impact Zone." or "Bah god, Jack YOLOer is the leader of aces and eights!". I'm shivering at the mere thought.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

First of all, this fucking sucks, didn't think Swagger was the type.

Now, obviously there's a problem with the World title match for WM. There are a couple of scenarios I could see WWE go with; one being if Swagger gets off with just a 30 day suspension, they could have Swagger & Zeb just appear on the titantron over the coming weeks saying he needs to be away from the misguided Americans in the crowd that he's locked himself in some kind of bunker, and show Zeb in a way that he's brainwashing Swagger. Another would be just taking Swagger off of TV until after WM, maybe having Orton punt him, so in this case you could either do (sigh) Orton vs Del Rio, or have Ziggler cash in and do Ziggler vs. Del Rio or even a triple threat. You could probably add Mark Henry into the mix as well, or Jericho.

I don't really have any sympathy give that he did this to himself, but as a genuine fan of the guy, it sucks knowing that he will never get another chance like this in WWE.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

How is this guy a former pro athlete? I don't understand the habits most of the young guys in WWE have. No wonder they never push anyone. These kids prefer to get high than to stay clean and grab that brass ring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



truk83 said:


> This is why Daniel Bryan should have won MITB. This is also why Zeb Coulter should have debuted this gimmick with Bray Wyatt this past Monday on Presidents Day, and black history month.


I wouldn't be against Wyatt putting down immigrants, he is a ******* after all and looks the part so much more than Swagger does, but his cult leader gimmick is so much more interesting, they would have to find a way to keep both gimmicks going at once. 

Also, he doesn't need Zeb, Zeb is a mouthpiece, Wyatt is his own mouthpiece and a better one than Zeb at that.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Time for the rise of Barrett and the first of many WHC runs.

Too bad this didn't happen at MITB a few years ago resulting in Swagger never getting his first first WHC push and saving us from watching that horrible spectacle.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

delete


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wouldn't be against Wyatt putting down immigrants, he is a ******* after all and looks the part so much more than Swagger does, but his cult leader gimmick is so much more interesting, they would have to find a way to keep both gimmicks going at once.
> 
> Also, he doesn't need Zeb, Zeb is a mouthpiece, Wyatt is his own mouthpiece and a better one than Zeb at that.


I would say a more convincing one given his role and more effective for the character.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Everyone will be tuning in Monday for Swagger. Maybe :vince will see the rating and decide to have him face the Rock instead.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack Swagger has done the world an injustice. SHIELD


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

So just as John Cena, he will be defending his title shot against someone. Now we gotta tune in next week to find out who.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

And I was just starting to like Swagger. What a fucking moron.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Muta said:


> Time for the rise of Barrett and the first of many WHC runs.
> 
> Too bad this didn't happen at MITB a few years ago resulting in Swagger never getting his first first WHC push and saving us from watching that horrible spectacle.


I would love for that to happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Heavenly Invader said:


> This development has got me more excited to see what they'll do with Swagger next week. This is actually more intriguing than anything going on Smackdown right now.


Yeah, he's just gonna get flushed, bro, this isn't the attention Vince wanted.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



KuritaDavion said:


> Not the same thing since Swagger's not a guy that shouldn't have been on the streets anyway but Dutch is definitely pissed at him for more then just job reasons.


Your signature needs more mugshots. Might I suggest Booker T? Also, you HAVE to add in Brian Christopher, Sid Vicious, Scott Hall and Lex Luger. Those guys look like serious train wrecks.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Why isn't he suspended? Is getting arrested by the Police for possession of Marijuana NOT ENOUGH evidence for a Wellness Policy Violation? 

Instead WWE backs him. Fuck is with this company. God forbid they EVER have to put the brakes on something.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, he's just gonna get flushed, bro, this isn't the attention Vince wanted.


Yeah if I were Swagger I would be more concerned what Vince would do to me more than what the law would do to me. As some have mentioned yeah he got caught so there is there basic court stuff but I am really really wondering what's going to happen with him next week. I'm really disappointed with him putting other people's lives at risk....plus his ass is grass regarding the wellness policy.....no pun intended


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



SP103 said:


> Why isn't he suspended? Is getting arrested by the Police for possession of Marijuana NOT ENOUGH evidence for a Wellness Policy Violation?
> 
> Instead WWE backs him. Fuck is with this company. God forbid they EVER have to put the brakes on something.


Have they even made an announcement yet on what is going to happen? No wait till Smackdown or Raw.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> Have they even made an announcement yet on what is going to happen? No wait till Smackdown or Raw.


from PWINSIDER.com

WWE issued the following comment on the arrest: "Mr. Swagger is responsible for his own personal actions."

Fuck that. Should be "Jack Swagger has been suspended until further notice upon further investigation".


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



SP103 said:


> from PWINSIDER.com
> 
> WWE issued the following comment on the arrest: "Mr. Swagger is responsible for his own personal actions."
> 
> Fuck that. Should be "Jack Swagger has been suspended until further notice upon further investigation".


So? They have a show to run. They can't just not have swagger on Raw with no explanation just because he is a motherfucking idiot. Wait and see what happens on Raw. He will lose his title shot and the WWE will make an announcement.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Will they add High Swagger to the poll?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*










:lmao Crying about it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tqQ-Gk8Z-A I was hoping they would release this Theme too. They might do it but Damn Swagger you fucked up Big Time


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Someone should shake the hand of the arresting officer. He may have just saved WrestleMania.

(Not that Swagger/Del Rio was a ticket selling match by any means.. but Jack Swagger has no business being in that spot on any PPV let alone WrestleMania and makes an even further mockery of the World title)


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Heavenly Invader said:


> This development has got me more excited to see what they'll do with Swagger next week. This is actually more intriguing than anything going on Smackdown right now.


lol really. I find all this more entertaining that the Rock/Cena stuff. I can't wait for Monday.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



NikkiSixx said:


> :lmao Crying about it.


*:lmao X a billion. *


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



NikkiSixx said:


> :lmao Crying about it.


FTW X 10 Billion


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



LigerJ81 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tqQ-Gk8Z-A I was hoping they would release this Theme too. They might do it but Damn Swagger you fucked up Big Time


Fucking awesome theme as well, oh Swagger :gun:.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Say goodbye to Wrestlemania, Swagger.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Thought: after Punk inevitably gets jobbed to save the REGAL CORONATION OF HIS IMPERIAL HIGHNESSNESS EMPEROR SUPERCENA THE SECOND, :sad::no::frustrate:cuss: and after the IWC's inevitable reaction to that:

:gun::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:

Punk shows up on SmackDown and either takes the match outright or weasels his way into a face vs heel vs antihero-tweener three way dance.

What you guys think?
:cool2::agree: or (N)


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Wow this is the most attention Swagger ever got. With all this publicity and momentum, TNA might consider giving him a title match once he gets released and signs with them. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

WWE cant really release anything at the moment, as he's featured on this weeks SD!. It wont be till RAW that WWE will make a statement.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

#WeedThePeople


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wonder if Cena beats Punk next week they will have an emergency draft, send punk to Smackdown and he go for the world title lol...unless they have Orton go for it which I'm fine with....I miss heel orton


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I never thought I would say this about Swagger, but I'm quite gutted about this.

I was really looking forward to this gimmick. Its incredibly frustrating that wwe try something riskier and it goes like this.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

You have to be one hell of a stupid fuck to mess up your second big chance. Incoming burial and release.

:vince3


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Weed the people!


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



W0lf said:


> You have to be one hell of a stupid fuck to mess up your second big chance. Incoming burial and release.
> 
> :vince3


Second chance? When was his first one?.....I thought this was his first screw up, yeah well its very sad that he screwed up again.....I wouldn't blame WWE if they let him go....I definitely wouldn't put up with that kind of behavior...what pisses me off the most is he put other people's lives at risk


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I would love for Vince to ignore this and go ahead with the push solely to annoy people who are calling for his release.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> 6 weeks is AGES. Build a Smackdown around the Gold Rush tournament, have all the matches, name your new contender, and then you have 5 Raws to build it up. 6 weeks or 5 or whatever is what they're giving Punk vs Undertaker, so it can damn sure suffice for a world title match.
> 
> The world title match is just gonna open the show anyway like it has for the past few years. It's not a big deal, they just need a body. Nobody's buying for the world title.
> 
> You know who would be fucking PERFECT for this shot? JBL. I know he's NEVER going to wrestle again, but my god, if he could, it would be perfect. He already did this angle years ago, he would've been amazing to get Del Rio over. Absolutely amazing.* I was surprised he wasn't Swagger's manager for this in the first place. Oh well.*


Because JBL don’t associate himself with mediocre talent.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



SP103 said:


> from PWINSIDER.com
> 
> WWE issued the following comment on the arrest: "Mr. Swagger is responsible for his own personal actions."
> 
> Fuck that. Should be "Jack Swagger has been suspended until further notice upon further investigation".


Looks like Vince doesn't give a shit as long as Swagger makes Del Rio look good at Mania


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Well he really fucked up. I'm really curious to see what WWE does about this. I'm not sure if I ever remember somebody doing something so stupid this close to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Looks like Vince doesn't give a shit as long as Swagger makes Del Rio look good at Mania


what you want them to do?

they already shot sd.

wait until raw for any action.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Zeb + Kassius Ohno after Wrestlemania.

Make it happen!


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This is what happens when you are chosen for a title shot instead of Mark Henry. FORTUNE FAVORS MARK HENRY. ALWAYS AND FOREVER.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lmao


Nice, he gets busted right as he is getting a major fucking push.


FAIL


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Wonder if Cena beats Punk next week they will have an emergency draft, send punk to Smackdown and he go for the world title lol...unless they have Orton go for it which I'm fine with....I miss heel orton


Punk deserves to be in the main event of Wrestlemania, not the opening match for the World Title.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



TaylorFitz said:


> Well he really fucked up. I'm really curious to see what WWE does about this. I'm not sure if I ever remember somebody doing something so stupid this close to Wrestlemania.


Jeff was the fav for MITB in 2008, but he was suspended for 60 days.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Because JBL don’t associate himself with mediocre talent.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Looks like Vince doesn't give a shit as long as Swagger makes Del Rio look good at Mania


I'm not hoping bad things come to Jack but if the WWE doesn't do any form of punishment then they are stupid....yeah Jack and Alberto will bring money to the company but condoning someone drinking and driving as well as defying the wellness policy only makes the company look bad....plus it could make some talent pissed off because there were some who were punished and fined for doing pot when they know they shouldn't be.



Goldfinger said:


> Jeff was the fav for MITB in 2008, but he was suspended for 60 days.


And I applaud WWE for punishing him. I'm an obvious Jeff fan but he deserved to be punished for his actions, Jeff was stupid and only had himself to blame, the same here with Jack.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

They have immigrant hating characters, Fox News and Alex 'cuntface' Jones breathing down their necks, and the guy right in the middle of that storyline has just been arrested for drunk driving and possession!

This is just... holy fucking Jesus. The fact that they're partnered with 'Drive Sober, or Get Pulled Over' doesn't help much either.

I just don't see how WWE can keep up this family friendly, PG image with all of this shit going down. 

Their quest for mainstream acceptance is well and truly fucked.


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Jack Swagger buried by Infowars.com (alex jones' homepage)*

Haha.

I can't stop ROFLing about Swagger.

First he gets a very controversial angle that could make him HUGELY famous, now he's arrested for driving under the influence.

infowars.com went on a disparaging rant yesterday about Swagger's new gimmick:

http://www.infowars.com/wwe-creates-racist-wrestler-to-demonize-tea-party/

No matter how you look at it, Swagger is getting crazy heat now haha and *will be in the headlines for the new few days*.

If Vince had any balls; he'd keep pushing Swagger to the top now. *Now EVERYONE is noticing and paying attention. *

PS: Here are other articles from prominent rightwing news source ripping the angle:

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Hollywood/2013/02/19/wwe-scorches-tea-party-racist

http://nation.foxnews.com/wwe-demonizes-tea-party/2013/02/19/tea-party-furious-wwe-character

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...party-wrestling-character-named-jack-swagger/

I wonder how widely publicized his angle would continue to be, if they keep pushing it after his arrest?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Second chance? When was his first one?.....I thought this was his first screw up, yeah well its very sad that he screwed up again.....I wouldn't blame WWE if they let him go....I definitely wouldn't put up with that kind of behavior...what pisses me off the most is he put other people's lives at risk


2nd push, rather. Already had a pretty unsuccessful title reign, he's lucky to have been give another chance at it. Obviously, now he's screwed up. WWE might see something in him, but not enough to let him get past this one.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

10 bucks says he bought the weed off a Mexican. 

[disapproving zeb coulter smilie someone needs to make]


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



W0lf said:


> 2nd push, rather. Already had a pretty unsuccessful title reign, he's lucky to have been give another chance at it. Obviously, now he's screwed up. WWE might see something in him, but not enough to let him get past this one.


Oh ok I get ya, I thought you meant he got busted before. Yeah I think Jack has talent and I don't blame WWE for giving him a good push because he's paid his dues, he deserves it. But as I mentioned, if WWE doesn't punish him then they are idiots because some talent will get the idea that they can get away with crap like this.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

It would be very ironic if they replaced him with Orton.


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Don't feel bad bye bye push lol


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Didn't RVD get arrested as well for having weed in his car and the following week he lost the WWE and ECW title in the same week? 
Let's see what happens to Jack. Shame really just when he started to get interesting :no:


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



El Cuñado said:


>


LOL I was just about to edit my post and say "_except for The Cabinet_"


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

lol what an idiot


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



gothmog 3rd said:


> It would be very ironic if they replaced him with Orton.


:lmao


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

lol what an idiot. I did want to see all these internet racists really get behind his gimmick though, he would have gotten super over with the white male with a shotgun and rifle demographic aka tea party nut jobs. A potential great controversial feud dead within a week of a push. haha pathetic


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Crazy idea - job out Swagger, turn Ryder heel and pair him with Dutch.
They can still salvage this gimmick.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

'MERICA


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I'm scared of no one on this planet but if i was Jack swagger I'd actually contemplate suicide instead of having to face Vince mcmahon. Vince on those hip replacement meds to....pfft fuck that


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I wonder what they actually do. Continue with Swaggers push and give him a slap on the wrist? Have someone beat down on Swagger back stage and give Zeb to someone else? 

Or will the WWE scrap yet another great gimmick?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Dixie's blowing up Swagger's phone right now


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



TheFranticJane said:


> Crazy idea - job out Swagger, turn Ryder heel and pair him with Dutch.
> They can still salvage this gimmick.


WOO THE PEOPLE?


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Lariatoh! said:


> Dixie's blowing up Swagger's phone right now


"Oh My God, Taz! What's Mack Bragger doing in the Impact Zone?!"


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I bet you once they figure out who they want to shift the gimmick to, they'll job Swagger out to some nobody, and as a result Zeb will get pissed off. Then he'll bring the new person who will get the gimmick to Raw and that guy will beatdown Swagger and totally bury him. Then, Zeb will bury the shit out of him on the mic.

Then we see no more of ol' Jack.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

They should probably continue the Swagger/Del Rio feud to Wrestlemaina to have Del Rio come out on top in the feud. After Wrestlemaina, WWE can just suspend Swagger for about month or two.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder what they actually do. Continue with Swaggers push and give him a slap on the wrist? Have someone beat down on Swagger back stage and give Zeb to someone else?
> 
> Or will the WWE scrap yet another great gimmick?


Man i don't know. But between this. Punk vs. cena, lesnar being there and Vince and heyman raw gonna be good as hell


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

See the thing is, if Ziggler is going to cash in at WM anyway, they might as well have him announce it ahead of time like Cena did with Punk. Probably winds up a much better and more exciting match anyway. Del Rio vs Ziggler.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This is just... holy fucking Jesus. The fact that they're partnered with 'Drive Sober, or Get Pulled Over' doesn't help much either.


Holy shit, totally gorfot that one :lmao :lmao :lmao 




TheFranticJane said:


> Crazy idea - job out Swagger, turn Ryder heel and pair him with Dutch.
> They can still salvage this gimmick.


Woo + Wee the people = Wee the people. Sounds like a Leopold Butters Scotch gimmick 



Lariatoh! said:


> Dixie's blowing up Swagger's phone right now


Nooooooooo! Dixie heel turn?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger buried by Infowars.com (alex jones' homepage)*

Sigh... (read this with triple h voice) this is what you call "bad publicity", that kind of publicity is the one that may make you lose your "sponsors" and that will be reflected in a lose of "money"


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Even though it would be really unfair I can see them keep in the feud until Mania for the media response that has gained.
Being totally hypocritical I would like it, it's a feud with great potential and all the chaos surrounding it is interesting.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

SOSheamus said:


> Didn't Naomi have a DUI recently and is still with the company.


No, that was Cameron.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*





Poor old Jack.


----------



## Scorpion Deathdrop (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



TheFranticJane said:


> "Oh My God, Taz! What's Mack Bragger doing in the Impact Zone?!"




lol

They'd probably start calling him "Jackson Swagger" or "Jax" for short, and make him the VP of Aces & Eights.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jackie Swags has arrived in the Impact Zone.

I want to play along.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Jackie Swags has arrived in the Impact Zone.
> 
> I want to play along.


Jack Swagger in impact zone deserve new thread....


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Has he been fired yet? Any hour now I keep saying...


----------



## Scorpion Deathdrop (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Right now, via the WWE's wellness policy:

Best case scenario: $2500 fine and killed push
Worst case scenario: Fired


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

bad news for Swagger...not only Swagger is racist but he's also a drug lord


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder what they actually do. Continue with Swaggers push and give him a slap on the wrist? Have someone beat down on Swagger back stage and give Zeb to someone else?
> 
> Or will the WWE scrap yet another great gimmick?


Rio sent out a tout, and everything seemed like it was solid, I mean, they can easily change the angle because it's early, but if they had something concrete planned, then this situation really sucks for them. 

I too am looking forward to later newz on this situation.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



kregnaz said:


> Nooooooooo! Dixie heel turn?


I vote for that, Dixie has the capability of having an annoying shrieking voice like Karen Jarrett, I really wish a mean woman in power would be written into a storyline...I miss Karen, she was such a bitch and did a great job at it.


----------



## Mr. Slave (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

He looks HIGH AS FUCK in that picture hahaha dang


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



> On WWE Friday Night SmackDown, World Heavyweight Champion Alberto Del Rio will deliver a rebuttal to No. 1 contender Jack Swagger's "State of the Union" address from this past WWE Monday Night Raw.
> MORE DETAILS: http://wwe.me/hTcR6


From WWE's Facebook page. Posted AFTER the news broke, so I'm assuming they're still going ahead with it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> From WWE's Facebook page. Posted AFTER the news broke, so I'm assuming they're still going ahead with it.


This is for this weeks Smackdown, which has been taped. I think the real indicator will be on this next RAW.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Warrior said:


> This is for this weeks Smackdown, which has been taped. I think the real indicator will be on this next RAW.


Pretty much.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> From WWE's Facebook page. Posted AFTER the news broke, so I'm assuming they're still going ahead with it.


Yeah I wouldn't too much into that. Because it's very tough for them to even try to do anything because most of the talent is overseas right now, in Turkey I think.

So they can't even really tape something new without difficulty.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Warrior said:


> This is for this weeks Smackdown, which has been taped. I think the real indicator will be on this next RAW.


Yeah, true. They'll probably bury him big time on RAW.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*





if only he had chip with him


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The title is stagger cuz he was staggerin' out da car, Am i right guys? guys?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I vote for that, Dixie has the capability of having an annoying shrieking voice like Karen Jarrett, I really wish a mean woman in power would be written into a storyline...I miss Karen, she was such a bitch and did a great job at it.


Okay, should have specified, I meant it would be a non-kayfabe heel turn for hiring that worthless piece of thhit because TNA's got enough more talented guys right now and he'd be another wwe reject money sink


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Predicting he will get away with it and the angle will go ahead.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I don't see how he gets away with this. RVD was WWE and ECW champion and was in a similar situation. He lost both titles in a matter of two days. I don't see why Swagger is going to get any special treatment. He clearly violated the wellness policy.


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



PlayaTaylor said:


> How do WWE react to this, I am a UFC fan too and what Jon Jones did driving with a DUI, and he is still with the company, is WWE strict on these situations?




Jon Jones is the greatest prospect in MMA history. Bar none. Making a Jack Swagger comparison is a joke.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

You're all overreacting. Even if Swagger does lose the title match, its only the opening match of Wrestlemania. He wasn't going to win anyway. I wanted to see the match and feud but lets not jump to conclusions here.

You're all acting like he was about to beat The Rock and The Undertaker in a title unification three way.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What a fvcking waste...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Further more proves my point that titles in wrestling mean jack-shit. No wrestlers actually care about a bunch of fake titles. Its cool to be on a linage of great workers but its all about putting on a good show for the crowd and making money. Fake "accomplishments" are just props.

Thats why I always laugh when you smarks act like you know it all when I've actually worked in the business and this is the mindset of 99% of wrestlers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Bebe said:


> Further more proves my point that titles in wrestling mean jack-shit. No wrestlers actually care about a bunch of fake titles. Its cool to be on a linage of great workers but its all about putting on a good show for the crowd and making money. Fake "accomplishments" are just props.
> 
> Thats why I always laugh when you smarks act like you know it all when I've actually worked in the business and this is the mindset of 99% of wrestlers.


*Holding the WWE championship means more money for the wrestler so of course they care. *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

You acting real mad Bebe. Swagger's losing out on a good Mania paycheck. World title match paycheck at Mania regardless of it's position on the card > some undercard match paycheck.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Sadly, he won't be dropped. He won a major match on pay per view. Sure, they could say he got injured or some crap like that, but I doubt Vince will back out. He's a hypocrite anyway. RVD drops the title and never gets pushed again, but no doubt Swagger, who isn't even over and only has half of RVD's talent...he will still go to Mania. Fuckin' bullshit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Hardy got dropped from MITB at Mania for fucking up. And he was much bigger star and possibly a favorite to win MITB.


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger buried by Infowars.com (alex jones' homepage)*



kimino said:


> Sigh... (read this with triple h voice) this is what you call "bad publicity", that kind of publicity is the one that may make you lose your "sponsors" and that will be reflected in a lose of "money"


That's loss of money. Triple H wouldn't misspell anything. That's bad for business. :HHH2


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Bebe said:


> Thats why I always laugh when you smarks act like you know it all when I've actually worked in the business and this is the mindset of 99% of wrestlers.


:StephenA2

Please don't.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger buried by Infowars.com (alex jones' homepage)*

Im starting to like this Swagger mufucka more and more by the minute. The guy has the word "badass" written all over his lisping ass.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Well if he gets dropped, then good. Swagger doesn't deserve the match anyway. Not to mention he doesn't appreciate it, who does this shit after getting such a huge second chance? Just release him already.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Would someone PLEASE change the fucking title from Stagger to Swagger. Thank you bitch


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Hardy got dropped from MITB at Mania for fucking up. And he was much bigger star and possibly a favorite to win MITB.


If I'm not mistaken Hardy was supposed to win, but they rushed it to Punk a year ahead of schedule. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger buried by Infowars.com (alex jones' homepage)*



StraightEdge91 said:


> That's loss of money. Triple H wouldn't misspell anything. That's bad for business. :HHH2


:buried


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kaban said:


> Would someone PLEASE change the fucking title from Stagger to Swagger. Thank you bitch


No.


Mister Mystery Man said:


> If I'm not mistaken Hardy was supposed to win, but they rushed it to Punk a year ahead of schedule.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think you're right. That's when Hardy was over huge and probably had the most momentum of any face on the roster.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Hardy/RVD is something who got the talent while Swagger is nothing...damn fucking joke when some of you mention RVD/Hardy. 

WWE fired RVD/Hardy and keep Swagger? what the fuck? doesn't make sense at all...

Swagger will join Aces & Eights..i wonder what his new name and grimick going to be.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Aww, you dumb mf'er!!!

Wow. Unbelievable.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Here comes Aces & 8's Higher Power!!



(Removes Mask)

'It wasth me Angle, all along!!'


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kaban said:


> Would someone PLEASE change the fucking title from Stagger to Swagger. Thank you bitch


Well that was the nice way to ask. I hope they keep it just to piss you off.

I think Swagger will only get suspended not fired. Even Orton got suspened for violating the wellness policy and he is way more important to the WWE than Swagger is.

It's a shame, I was actually starting to like him too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Can they even post newz before an airing. Maybe something by Saturday.


----------



## Positive Balance (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

And the award for biggest dumbass goes to....


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

They need to ditch Swagger now, turn Ryback heel and give him the pseudo-racist gimmick along with Coulter to do the talking for him

FEED ME IMMIGRANTS


----------



## Whitem0nkey (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kaban said:


> Would someone PLEASE change the fucking title from Stagger to Swagger. Thank you bitch


Thank you.

I'm a wrestling fan, unfortunately 90% of the pencil neck geeks and simpletons post here.

Im and engineer and expect proper spelling, and English is my 4th language, all true.


this site is filled with idiots, but 5% are extremely knowledgeable and that is why i return and make a post.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

If you thought Alex Jones was paranoid about Swagger, wait until he finds out about the now lmao.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Whitem0nkey said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm a wrestling fan, unfortunately 90% of the pencil neck geeks and simpletons post here.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Whitem0nkey said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm a wrestling fan, unfortunately 90% of the pencil neck geeks and simpletons post here.
> 
> ...


Oh shit an engineer


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Hopefully they release him. (Wishful thinking)


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Dude should be terminated ASAP for not only getting a DUI, having possession, and speeding but for being a complete dumb ass.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Whitem0nkey said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm a wrestling fan, unfortunately 90% of the pencil neck geeks and simpletons post here.
> 
> ...


What are the other 5%? Passable?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Honestly, I'm gonna sig the fuck out of it, if he wins the title at WM.

And I'm also gonna bookmark this thread as a reminder of how smart I actually am.


----------



## Whitem0nkey (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol


thank you for laughing and getting the shtick.

this is a good site, i have learned much about wrestling here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

It's not a spelling mistake. It's a joke. Have a sense of humor or GTFO. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Whitem0nkey (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mister Mystery Man said:


> What are the other 5%? Passable?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


you don't know how to read? are you American?

"are extremely knowledgeable"


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Whitem0nkey said:


> thank you for laughing and getting the shtick.
> 
> this is a good site, i have learned much about wrestling here.


Didn't know you were joking lol sorry


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



animus said:


> Dude should be terminated ASAP for not only getting a DUI, having possession, and speeding but for being a complete dumb ass.


If they terminated people for being dumbasses my company would be almost empty in all positions.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Green Light said:


> They need to ditch Swagger now, turn Ryback heel and give him the pseudo-racist gimmick along with Coulter to do the talking for him
> 
> FEED ME IMMIGRANTS


:lmao

Have him do border patrol like JBL did back in the day while chanting that, and beat the fuck out of anyone who crosses. 

BOOK THAT SHIT, WWE.

As for Swagger, welp, there goes that push. Just when I was getting interested in him for like the first time, ever. Oh well.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

(Swagger in Vince's Office)

Jack: Mr. McMahon I'm so sorry for what I did, I don't know what I was thinking. I'm ready to accept any punishment. 

Vince: Punishment? Hell this is the most over you've ever been, everybody's talking about you. And here I was just gonna release you after you jobbed to Alberto at Mania. Imagine all of the publicity we get when 'racist fuck up' Jack Swagger wins the title. You'll be the top heel since Slaughter. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Whitem0nkey said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm a wrestling fan, unfortunately 90% of the pencil neck geeks and simpletons post here.
> 
> ...


Lol just now got. It


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kaban said:


> Would someone PLEASE change the fucking title from Stagger to Swagger. Thank you bitch


I actually had the title say swagger. It got changed when retards wanted to be the "FIRST ON THE SCENE" and they made 5856345634545 threads. Thread mergers took over the title of my thread.

Seeing as how it pisses you off so much, I'll keep it.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> I actually had the title say swagger. It got changed when retards wanted to be the "FIRST ON THE SCENE" and they made 5856345634545 threads. Thread mergers took over the title of my thread.
> 
> Seeing as how it pisses you off so much, I'll keep it.


You must be proud of yourself... PM me for more details.


----------



## JaiGrant (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack Swagger: Waits two years, finally gets a push, charged with DUI and Possession. Someone wanna make a gif of that lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Dubbletrousers said:


> Oh shit an engineer


no, not AN engineer...he's AND engineer.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack Stagger's new manager...Stagger Lee Marshall. Yes!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If Vince is going to release him over this, they should keep Jack on until WM, and make it a "Loser Leaves WWE" stipulation match after some wildly escalating promos and weeks of buildup.

No reason to waste something that would make your current champ look good, and slap together something else at the last minute. (as much as I love Henry, I'd rather see him not lose to Del Rio)


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Borias said:


> If Vince is going to release him over this, they should keep Jack on until WM, and make it a "Loser Leaves WWE" stipulation match after some wildly escalating promos and weeks of buildup.
> 
> No reason to waste something that would make your current champ look good, and slap together something else at the last minute. (as much as I love Henry, I'd rather see him not lose to Del Rio)


This is what I expect to happen. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mister Mystery Man said:


> (Swagger in Vince's Office)
> 
> Jack: Mr. McMahon I'm so sorry for what I did, I don't know what I was thinking. I'm ready to accept any punishment.
> 
> ...


Ni**a this ain't TNA.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



TheFranticJane said:


> "Oh My God, Taz! What's Mack Bragger doing in the Impact Zone?!"





Scorpion Deathdrop said:


> lol
> 
> They'd probably start calling him "Jackson Swagger" or "Jax" for short, and make him the VP of Aces & Eights.





SideTableDrawer said:


> Jackie Swags has arrived in the Impact Zone.
> 
> I want to play along.


Somewhere back a few pages, someone mentioned Zach Jagger. That's still my fav so far. Or maybe Jake Jagger?


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ni**a this ain't TNA.


Yeah I guess not. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If hes going to tna he will be called Jax swagger or Jaxson swagger after the main character from sons of anarchy


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

I'd say probably Jake Wagner. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Take away his 'Mania title shot and give it to Mark "Ratingz" Henry!!! DO IT NOW, VINCE!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If this was McMahon 10 years ago he would of put the title on Swagger. Nowdays he freaks out any time he gets bad media attention.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Liner, WTF?


----------



## JaiGrant (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

You know Bourne is sitting at home like "guess I'm safe"


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wagg, Blindy and Lony are the only posters who really give a shit about Swagger it seems. So I feel bad for his 3 fans.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Well, we know who Mark Henry is gonna destroy next. Swagger taken out indefinetly. I just dont see any future for him. Had he been in the lower end of the card it could have slipped by but in his position with his push, just kick his ass to the curve. Vince is without a doubt furious.

No way they will continue with Del Rio Vs. Swagger at Mania. 
Del Rio/Swagger in ring segment on Raw. Mark Henry shows up and destroys them both, Ziggler cash in. Del Rio Vs. Ziggler ( would have added Henry aswell if the WWE Title match didnt already looked like a Triple Threat ).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Swagger and Bourne should form a tag team and call themselves "Bourne with Swagger", coming out to Afroman's Because I Got High.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:StephenA :mancini2 :kenny Really Swagger? A huge push and a world title match at Mania and you fuck it all up. I wonder what will happen to him because of his stupidity


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jeff Hardy can get away with getting high but Swagger can't? Give me a break.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Poor Swaggy and his fans.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Charlie Bronson said:


> Wagg, Blindy and Lony are the only posters who really give a shit about Swagger it seems. So I feel bad for his 3 fans.


This isn't the only forum out there, yo. I'm the only out spoken Swagger fan here, but there people who do enjoy his work. And it's really not a big deal, he messed up, he didn't hurt anybody but himself. I'll ask again, is WEED a drug?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> This isn't the only forum out there, yo. I'm the only out spoken Swagger fan here, but there people who do enjoy his work. And it's really not a big deal, he messed up, *he didn't hurt anybody but himself*. I'll ask again, is WEED a drug?


I'm not sure Vince feels the same way. :vince4


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> This isn't the only forum out there, yo. I'm the only out spoken Swagger fan here, but there people who do enjoy his work. And it's really not a big deal, he messed up, he didn't hurt anybody but himself. I'll ask again, is WEED a drug?


Two of those names aren't from this forum, yo. And yes, weed is a drug. Let's not pretend he did nothing wrong just because your favorite wrestler might have fucked himself out of the biggest match of his career. RVD and Hardy paid the price, hell so did Orton. Swagger's turn.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Borias said:


> If Vince is going to release him over this, they should keep Jack on until WM, and make it a "Loser Leaves WWE" stipulation match after some wildly escalating promos and weeks of buildup.
> 
> No reason to waste something that would make your current champ look good, and slap together something else at the last minute. (as much as I love Henry, I'd rather see him not lose to Del Rio)


Yeah, give someone who has a DUI and got arrested for carrying marijuana a reward in a big wrestlemania pay day.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> This isn't the only forum out there, yo. I'm the only out spoken Swagger fan here, but there people who do enjoy his work. And it's really not a big deal, he messed up, he didn't hurt anybody but himself. I'll ask again, is WEED a drug?


When you are Driving Under the Influence you are putting other people at risk. So he could have hurt someone a lot more then he hurt himself here.
Its so incredibly stupid. 

I can understand lower card guys taking the risk. But the biggest push of his life, will be a in a title match at Wrestlemania, and you still take that chance?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Liner, WTF?


:ti


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Shazayum said:


> Yeah, give someone who has a DUI and got arrested for carrying marijuana a reward in a big wrestlemania pay day.


Exactly. Talk about shitting on the guys of the roster who actually behaves.
Some would sell their soul for a chance like this. Cant reward people for stupidity.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Charlie Bronson said:


> Two of those names aren't from this forum, yo. And yes, weed is a drug. Let's not pretend he did nothing wrong just because your favorite wrestler might have fucked himself out of the biggest match of his career. RVD and Hardy paid the price, hell so did Orton. Swagger's turn.


I should have been more specific, because like I've stated many times, he messed up and what he did was indeed wrong. I meant it's no big deal to me. There has been more people than me who have enjoyed Swaggers work, fans? idk, but I have discussed with a bunch since joining. Sure, I'm gonna miss out, but it's not the end of the world for me if he gets buried because of his mistake.

Never knew weed was a drug tbh thou. Sucks


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Marijuana isn't even a big deal. Vince should be happy. Pro wrestlers are notorious drug users. Fucking cocaine and painkiller addicts

Weed is nothing. Just suspend him for a week. I don't even like swagger, but who gives a shit really. They pulled this shit with RVD..WHAT A FUCKING JOKE. Give these guys a fucking break. The business breeds drug addicts


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

WAGG I got your back on Swagger man.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Shazayum said:


> Yeah, give someone who has a DUI and got arrested for carrying marijuana a reward in a big wrestlemania pay day.


Hey they hired MVP, who fucking kidnapped somebody lol a goddamn convict


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Liner, WTF?


LMAO at your username change.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> This isn't the only forum out there, yo. I'm the only out spoken Swagger fan here, but there people who do enjoy his work. And it's really not a big deal, he messed up, he didn't hurt anybody but himself. I'll ask again,* is WEED a drug?*


According to US law, yes.


According to Republican-loving, old man Vince Mcmachon, yes.


Other wresters lost main event pushes for this, so will Swagger.


And it's too fucking bad. I wanted Swagger to get a push. Dastard.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Charlie Bronson said:


> Two of those names aren't from this forum, yo. And yes, weed is a drug. Let's not pretend he did nothing wrong just because your favorite wrestler might have fucked himself out of the biggest match of his career. RVD and Hardy paid the price, hell so did Orton. Swagger's turn.


Weed isn't a drug it grows out the ground and to me the on;y thing he did wrong was not do a good job of covering up.


----------



## Mr. C (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I’d love to see Swagger out and replaced with Bryan and Kane.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I'm going to laugh when Swagger doesn't get replaced and all the Swagger haters start crying


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Black_Power said:


> Weed isn't a drug it grows out the ground and to me the on;y thing he did wrong was not do a good job of covering up.


That has nothing to do with it being a drug dummy



> A drug is a substance which may have medicinal, intoxicating, performance enhancing or other effects when taken or put into a human body or the body of another animal and is not considered a food or exclusively a food.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I'm going to laugh when Swagger doesn't get replaced and all the Swagger haters start crying


I hope your right.. But it doesn't look good.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wouldn't be any loss if he did get fired. The thing that gets me, is some people are making out that he's been so great since his return... well he hasn't - he's still as shit as he ever was. All he does is stand there nodding and repeating stuff Coulter's said. Swagger is still a waste-of-space... Mantell is carrying this angle.



HEELKris said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'll stop watching WWE if they release Swagger or cancel his match against Del Rio. Go ahead, put this post in your sigs guys. Nothing is gonna happen


Fuck stopping watching... just leave the damn forum.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I'm going to laugh when Swagger doesn't get replaced and all the Swagger haters start crying


I'm sure all the RVD fans thought the same...

Personally I think it's very easy for WWE to get around this if they are going to boot Swagger.

1) Kayfabe suspend Swagger for his recent remarks, thus stripping him of his Mania title shot.
2) Ziggler cashes in, setting up Del Rio vs World Champ Dolph @ Mania.

It's already been said; this is a massive shame because the program was good, but he only has himself to blame.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

i like swagger more that this came out i love weed lol


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This sucks. Swagger is my second fav wrestler.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> Well... A promise is a promise. I'm packing my bags. Goodbye wrestlingforum


unk5 Thank you.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Not to make any excuse for Swagger or even suggest that he won't get the same punishment as RVD.......But I remember back when RVD and Sabu got caught with the weed, the main concern was said to be that RVD was representing the company as champion. In fact the headlines were 'WWE Champion caught with drugs'. People were saying he was only punished like he was because he was the WWE Champion. In fact I don't even think Sabu was Suspended. 

That being said it was a year before Benoit and they got stricter since then. Also with TMZ around it's harder to brush it under the rug. Not to mention there was already negative attention on Swagger from the Republicans. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Weed isnt that big a deal. Driving under the influence is. He's probably losing the title shot and maybe more


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I don't mind Swagger or the gimmick but the whole impending feud with Del Rio is just the most obviously glaring example of lowest common denominator writing. It's insulting really.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



RKO 4life said:


> This sucks. Swagger is my second fav wrestler.


Ha... rather fitting, considering your number one, favourite wrestler is a fuck-up, too.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



mblonde09 said:


> Ha... rather fitting, considering your number one, favourite wrestler is a fuck-up, too.


I bet those 2 are way ass better then your fav.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Regardless of his punishment, this reaks of immaturity. Vince will likely dress him down, but his push will likely remain in tact. 

Still should have been Mark Henry getting the push.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



mblonde09 said:


> Ha... rather fitting, considering your number one, favourite wrestler is a fuck-up, too.


Oh snap lookie here we got a bad ass over here watch out people fpalm.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Weed the people


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I did think Mark was winning, but if it meant jobbing to Del Rio then I'll pass.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://www.infowars.com/wwe-creates-racist-wrestler-to-demonize-tea-party/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WapIWTm-3ps


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Damn you, Swagger.
You finally get me interested in your character and invested in your career and you go and do something like this.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

They have the legal right to fire Swagger.

Wellness Policy states:

Any WWE Talent, who is arrested, convicted or who admits to a violation of law relating to use, possession, purchase, sale or distribution of drugs will be in material breach of his/her contract with WWE and subject to immediate dismissal.
In addition to the penalties that may be imposed pursuant to his/her contract with WWE, a violation of this Section 14 may also be treated as a positive test for drugs prohibited by this Policy and therefore, subject to the penalties set forth in Section 15 of this Policy.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Either kick this idiot to the curb or have him job a few times then slowly phase him out. Why did they even bother giving a push to this guy? He sucks.


----------



## TheSaviorOfSmark (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Funniest thing to happen to wrestling since the mind of Colt Cabana.

Between TMZ and wrestlezone, I've seen so many hilarious jokes and one liners.

My faves (so far)

"Weed the people"

"The all Jamican, Jamican"

"I was gunna win the title, but then I got high" (Afroman reference)

"This is begging for a CM Punk fued"


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What a dumbass. Push of your career and you go out and do this and it's been like a week too.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Jeff Hardy can get away with getting high but Swagger can't? Give me a break.


The same Jeff Hardy that got suspended multiple times? The same guy that was supposedly set to win MITB at Wrestlemania 24 but got suspended and did NOT make it to the event? Give me a break.

RVD was the WWE, ECW Champion and was set to be the face of the re-launched ECW(back when it was supposed to mean something) and he was suspended and lost his titles ASAP when he got caught speeding and weeding, Swagger shouldn't be treated any different than these guys.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Feel bad for Regal if Swagger survives this kind of heat.


----------



## EJQL8 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I don't if this has been posted since I have no desire to scan 76 pages of nothingness, but if the WWE is smart, they'll use this as a part of Swagger/Del Rio and Jack will claim that del Rio planted that marijuana on his belongings so their match in WM will never happen coz ADR is a pussy and Mexican and all that ish.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



EJQL8 said:


> I don't if this has been posted since I have no desire to scan 76 pages of nothingness, but if the WWE is smart, they'll use this as a part of Swagger/Del Rio and Jack will claim that del Rio planted that marijuana on his belongings so their match in WM will never happen coz ADR is a pussy and Mexican and all that ish.


----------



## Wig Splitter (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Officer that pulled him over: Juan Perez unk2


----------



## "OOH YEAH" 3:16 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What the hell was Swagger thinking? The guy got a shot that i felt he did not deserve, and he proves me right.

Moron.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

...AND THIS IS WHY WE CANT HAVE NICE THINGS!!!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

On one half I want this to be part of the storyline though it will never be.

On the other half I think he should be punished for it.

help.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

did I miss the funny names segment as to when he would appear in the Impact Zone?


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

WOW there goes that push.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

*WEEEEED THE PEOPLE!
WEEEEED THE PEOPLE!
WEEEEED THE PEOPLE!*

rton2


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

In Zoidberg voice:

Well Vince, don't be so hard on yourself, you lost one your main eventers at WM, but you still have Christian/ Mark Henry, YOU ALL STILL HAVE CHRISTIAN/ HENRY!


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Zeb Colter to manage Fandango next


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I'm ashamed to be apart of a society who looks down on weed. I'm really am. I be driving high all the time, I know what i'm doing. Driving drunk is another story.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Tragic.com see ya Swagger


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Shelter said:


> I like Swagger but if this is true the guy needs a kick in the ass for his stupidity that ruined something that could have been great.


Not to mention he put his life and the life of others at risk by driving drunk.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Oh he drove drunk? i'm tripping i thought he was high driving. Yeah, he was pretty irresponsible.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*






posted it in the funny pics thread too :lmao 0:36 in


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What an idiot, giving away the biggest push he is or will ever be getting.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



deathslayer said:


> What an idiot, giving away the biggest push he is or will ever be getting.


Damn, that really is dumb. With all the money he has you'll think he call a cab.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



TheSaviorOfSmark said:


> Funniest thing to happen to wrestling since the mind of Colt Cabana.
> 
> Between TMZ and wrestlezone, I've seen so many hilarious jokes and one liners.
> 
> ...


I wonder﻿ if it was Mexican grown. Or State Grown 

Jack Swagger: "Hey guys, I'm finally getting another push by the WWE!"
Hardy Bros.: You should celebrate with a DUI and a possessions charge. Your career will take off!"
Jack Swagger: "Sounds good to me!" 

Right now, Zack Ryder and his fellow jobbers must be organizing a welcome party for Jack Swagger to the jobbing scene.










Shortest. Push. Ever.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

wake up at 5pm to find 78 pages of this bwahahahahhaha


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Will WWE punish him?


----------



## Wig Splitter (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bebe said:


> Honestly, I'm gonna sig the fuck out of it, if he wins the title at WM.
> 
> And I'm also gonna bookmark this thread as a reminder of how smart I actually am.


Yeah no one gives a crap


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Meh.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Dutch Mantell's daughter got killed by a drunk driver.....


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Interesting to see what happens next. He might lose his WrestleMania match, or he could get the Daniel Bryan 18 second treatment.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What a fucking idiot. He won't be winning the title at Mania and then he'll begin jobbing. That is guaranteed to happen.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Just a plain stupid Swagger.

"Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and consciencious stupidity." 

-Martin Luther King, Jr.-


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Talk about bad timing, wonder who will get his Mania spot?
I have an image of Orton backstage with Swagger, plying him with shots and slipping a bag of weed into his pocket


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Here I was defending the guy a few days ago and he has to go and completely fu** it all up! G** damn it!










Rob Van Dam was the WWE Champion when he was arrested for drug charges. They had him immediately drop the title before suspending him for 30 days.

Possession of marijuana AND drunk driving renders Jackass Swagger unworthy of his Wrestlemania title shot and I hope he loses it along with being fined and suspended.

Hopefully, Randy Orton (or whoever they decide on) will get to be in a Wrestlemania title match now.

- Vic


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Dude takes a mean mugshot I'll say that :lmao


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



EJQL8 said:


> I don't if this has been posted since I have no desire to scan 76 pages of nothingness, but if the WWE is smart, they'll use this as a part of Swagger/Del Rio and Jack will claim that del Rio planted that marijuana on his belongings so their match in WM will never happen coz ADR is a pussy and Mexican and all that ish.


No they won't. Stupid idea.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I doubt he'll be punished. Tons of people get away with DUIs or other charges, and as for the weed, isn't that just like a $1,000 fine each time he's caught with the stuff?

He should be losing his spot but I doubt he will.

Besides, DAT PUBLICITY.


----------



## Brocklesnar2012 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

if this is right then his chamber win is more of a disgrace, i wanted jericho to win, dolph to cash in, sets up there feud for the title, but theyll probarly not suspend swagger, get him to lose cleanly and suspend him after mania


----------



## lucklove1101 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Danny 310 said:


> I'm ashamed to be apart of a society who looks down on weed. I'm really am. I be driving high all the time, I know what i'm doing. Driving drunk is another story.


And I am ashamed to be a part of a society that thinks it's ok to drive high and endanger the lives of others, and that don't know basic grammar (if English is your first language).


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Give the push to the guy whose anti-American schtick you intruded upon to begin with: Antonio Cesaro. Now THAT's a match I'd be interested in.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Actually now that I think about it I don't blame the guy. He's got a very hardcore, slightly dangerous (some people may want to kill him lol) high-negative publicity gimmick that is tagged as racist, and he just became a father not long ago and is away from his wife and child.

.....'s gotta let loose yo


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Maybe he thought smoking weed would have a reverse effect on him and cure his lisping


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Oxitron said:


> Actually now that I think about it I don't blame the guy. He's got a very hardcore, slightly dangerous (some people may want to kill him lol) high-negative publicity gimmick that is tagged as racist, and he just became a father not long ago and is away from his wife and child.
> 
> .....'s gotta let loose yo


...............Oh so having a child and a weird gimmick gives someone the right to drink, get high and drive? I don't think so. I could see making a mistake and smoking pot at home and then having a negative drug test, EVERYONE makes mistakes. But there is no excuse on this planet that warrants someone to risk the lives of other people. I even said I don't like pot myself but everyone has the right to smoke what they want and drink what they want, its their life, their choice so they should be left alone. But doing drugs or drinking while driving is unacceptable and selfish.
I just thank god he didn't get into an accident and kill/injure someone or himself.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> ...............Oh so having a child and a weird gimmick gives someone the right to drink, get high and drive?


No lol I'm specifically singling out the fact he had marijuana.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Oxitron said:


> No lol I'm specifically singling out the fact he had marijuana.


As I mentioned, I completely agree people need to let loose, I may not like pot but I'm definitely not one of those uptight people who think pot smokers are idiots...everyone does need to let off steam. Heck if he wanted to gamble with his career, smoke at home and hope he doesn't get tested then cool..his career, his choices. But I have more of a problem with him driving while getting high. Recently this local woman was high driving and she killed an two parents and a child survived. I think its pretty ridiculous, sick and selfish for someone to get high and drive. I've never been personally effected by a drunk or high driver but its scary to see people doing things like that and sad to see the aftermath.

However I'll be fair, I don't know if he had smoked before getting behind the wheel, but drinking and driving is just as bad....plus he looked pretty high in that mugshot. I think Jack's a good guy (from what I've seen and heard) and I hope he overcomes this. I don't think he deserves to be fired, he made a terrible mistake. I would fine him, mid card him for awhile and drug test him once a month for a year while giving him strike one


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> As I mentioned, I completely agree people need to let loose, I may not like pot but I'm definitely not one of those uptight people who think pot smokers are idiots...everyone does need to let off steam. Heck if he wanted to gamble with his career, smoke at home and hope he doesn't get tested then cool..his career, his choices. But I have more of a problem with him driving while getting high. Recently this local woman was high driving and she killed an two parents and I think the child survived. I think its pretty ridiculous for someone to get high and drive.
> 
> However I'll be fair, I don't know if he had smoked before getting behind the wheel, but drinking and driving is just as bad....plus he looked pretty high in that mugshot.


I'm assuming that he was only drunk and driving - which is definitely a horrible thing to do (same with driving under any form of influence).


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Oxitron said:


> I'm assuming that he was only drunk and driving - which is definitely a horrible thing to do (same with driving under any form of influence).


If WWE doesn't punish him then they're just asking for drama from other talents. Randy is on strike 2, I think Mysterio is on strike one or 2, Evan Bourne got in trouble to name a few. As I mentioned I definitely wouldn't fire Jack because he made a mistake (stupid stupid mistake) and I think he deserves a second chance.
I'm obviously a Jeff Hardy fan but I was pissed with what he did and I was VERY happy when WWE Punished him and then TNA did. I think he's finally straightened up but who knows.

I do wish they reported if Jack was high or not, my guess is he possibly had the pot for later but drinking and driving is just as bad, but he does look high in that pic. I think what makes me mad isn't so much him ruining his own chances to get a great push, its that he risked people's lives for his own selfish reasons.
But I think he's really going to feel his mistake very soon.....the fact that he had a LITERAL GOLDEN opportunity for his career, to flush it down the toilet like this is very sad as well. He paid his dues, earned this push and IF he won the world title would of probably had a better run than his last one....but now its probably all gone....it'll probably take him at least a year or 2 to redeem his career if he stays with WWE


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

i like what they're doing with Swagger, i hope he doesn't lose his push honestly.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



More Stables said:


> i like what they're doing with Swagger, i hope he doesn't lose his push honestly.


Probably will, and I say that with an unhappy tone. I'm not a huge fan of Jack's but a small part of me is sad that things will be taken away from him,but a large part isn't as its his own fault. but However anything is possible.....but really if he doesn't then as I mentioned it will piss some talent off. Its different failing a drug test because that is mainly just posted in sports news, but this was in TMZ and other places, WWE won't be happy that their #1 contender is creating negative publicity for the company.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I think that mugshot is the first thing I've ever liked about Jack Swagger.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Here's the deal, if he'd just had a dirty drug test, they could get away with fining him and letting him roll on. But he was arrested for endangering people's lives by being behind the wheel while he was impaired, and he had drugs in his posession. Now, you and I can argue about how pot should be legal -- but it's not. And while we might think the war on drugs is a shame, it doesn't change the fact that he was driving stoned and speeding.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Asenath said:


> Here's the deal, if he'd just had a dirty drug test, they could get away with fining him and letting him roll on. But he was arrested for endangering people's lives by being behind the wheel while he was impaired, and he had drugs in his posession. Now, you and I can argue about how pot should be legal -- but it's not. And while we might think the war on drugs is a shame, it doesn't change the fact that he was driving stoned and speeding.


I agree but there's no proof he was stoned while driving (yet)....I'm really interested to see if they do a test....he does look kinda stoned in the photo but we don't know for sure. But ya for all that he did, he is definitely in hot water.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Asenath said:


> it doesn't change the fact that he was driving stoned and speeding.


Not fact.
We don't know if it was one or both.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

We know he was impaired and in possession of marijuana. And speeding.

Anyhow, I'm salty that there are guys like Daniel Bryan doing all the right things, showing up, making gold out of their gimmicks that were probably not supposed to go over so big, and then this guy comes to work after six months off and can't even get it together for the 7 weeks before WRESTLEMANIA.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Danny 310 said:


> I'm ashamed to be apart of a society who looks down on weed. I'm really am. I be driving high all the time, I know what i'm doing. Driving drunk is another story.


Driving under the influence of anything is stupid. That's what the main problem is. Most people don't care about people smoking at home except for the uptight politicians pushing their pointless War On Drugs.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What a fucking idiot

Vince needs to strip him off his world title shot at Wrestlemania 29 Jack Swagger has just created bad publicity for the company by his reckless behaviour. WWE stripped RVD of the title a few years back and Jeff Hardy was axed from winning the MITB match so Jack Swagger shouldnt get away with this otherwise its a fucking joke if he continues to go to Wrestlemania 29. 

Actually just fucking release Jack Swagger hes useless and was jobbing months ago so he shouldnt even be in the company right now. Dixie should sign him up since all ex WWE wrestlers go there to the retirement home of TNA

Oh and since Jack Swagger is about being a real american well real americans dont put lives in danger by getting drunk and taking drugs then driving a car. Zeb Coulter should bury his ass next week on Raw and then thats Jack off screen for good

And what I dont understand is why has he decided to get high now afer having 6 months off???


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I like Jack Swagger's America. No one minds if you're under the influence

TNA could always bring him in as Mr America? Or Kurt Angle.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I thought Swagger's new gimmick had potential, but driving drunk? Fuck that guy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

GODDAMN SWAGGER

Fuck it though, A-Ry had a DUI in '10 (right?) and seemed to do okay. It's not like it killed his push he got later, his inability killed his push.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

lol. There goes his push. Maybe.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...date_on_Jack_Swagger_s_Situation_Kaitlyn.html



> - No confirmed word yet on what kind of actions, if any, WWE will take against Jack Swagger after his arrest on Tuesday night. The only thing we've heard is that they were considering "booking changes" which can't be good for Swagger.
> 
> source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

"booking changes" could mean anything though.

I'm not saying theyre not considering removing him from mania, but who knows, vince may just be thinking of working this into the angle. :vince3


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

His career was getting back on track what a idiot.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...date_on_Jack_Swagger_s_Situation_Kaitlyn.html


:buried


----------



## WWESRBIJA (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

That is suck ....


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Asenath said:


> Eh, Kaitlyn got arrested for unpaid tickets and she's still on TV.


lol give her a life sentence


----------



## LIONTAMER22 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Looks like we have ourselves another 18 second WHC match at Wrestlemania...


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What a fucking idiot
> 
> Vince needs to strip him off his world title shot at Wrestlemania 29 Jack Swagger has just created bad publicity for the company by his reckless behaviour. WWE stripped RVD of the title a few years back and Jeff Hardy was axed from winning the MITB match so Jack Swagger shouldnt get away with this otherwise its a fucking joke if he continues to go to Wrestlemania 29.
> 
> ...


Well that's just wrong. If anything, he's being more American than he has been for most of his career.

"Every day, almost 30 people in the United States die in motor vehicle crashes that involve an alcohol-impaired driver. This amounts to one death every 48 minutes.1 The annual cost of alcohol-related crashes totals more than $51 billion"

Drinking & driving is as American as the Amerindians.


----------



## ollieg_94 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I imagine this has already been said in this tread multiple times, but what a fucking moron


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I'd be surprised if he doesn't get punished for this in some capacity. They might decide to go ahead and do Swagger/ADR anyway, but then have ADR go over clean in a decisive manner. If even Orton gets punished for doing stupid shit, and RVD when he was the WWE Champ and an important part of a storyline then anyone is eligible really.


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The one and only time in swaggers life where I can say that I find him bearable to watch and he does this :no:

He literally gets probably the biggest win of his career and instead of keeping his head down he decides to throw it all away by DIU and Weed possession? 

What a fucking idiot. He should be fined and suspended for this shit .

He could have killed someone FFS ::cussin:

If he still main events Wrestlemania, I'm done with WWE.


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

Weed the people.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lmao at the "im done with WWE if he still main events" bullshit.

Orton and RVD got into the same shit, and both of them were main eventers, or upper-midcarders.


----------



## lucklove1101 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



cmpunkisgod. said:


> Well that's just wrong. If anything, he's being more American than he has been for most of his career.
> 
> "Every day, almost 30 people in the United States die in motor vehicle crashes that involve an alcohol-impaired driver. This amounts to one death every 48 minutes.1 The annual cost of alcohol-related crashes totals more than $51 billion"
> 
> Drinking & driving is as American as the Amerindians.


I don't see how some people can live with themselves.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Out of curiosity, if anyone knows definitively, not just guessing or making an assumption, how does this DUI charge pertain to the WWE Wellness Policy? He was leaving a Smackdown taping when he was pulled over.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Walk-In said:


> Out of curiosity, if anyone knows definitively, not just guessing or making an assumption, how does this DUI charge pertain to the WWE Wellness Policy? He was leaving a Smackdown taping when he was pulled over.


Under the wellness policy, anyone arrested for drugs is in breech of his WWE contract. The DUI may have been forgivable, but the posession charge is going to be the real bitch here.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I certainly don't think he's making it to WrestleMania now. I don't see why they'd continue the feud and have Swagger continue going over for weeks after this when there's more than enough time to replace him and build a different feud with someone who didn't just get a DUI and busted for possession.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



ShyBiSkye said:


> I certainly don't think he's making it to WrestleMania now. I don't see why they'd continue the feud and have Swagger continue going over for weeks after this when there's more than enough time to replace him and build a different feud with someone who didn't just get a DUI and busted for possession.


How? Suddenly, someone else becomes "patriotic" too, and they take out Swagger? How do you propose this happens?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kalashnikov said:


> How? Suddenly, someone else becomes "patriotic" too, and they take out Swagger? How do you propose this happens?


Jack Swagger puts his #1 Contendership on the line against Mark Henry on RAW & eats a THUMP slam? Seems pretty easy to me.

I would rather see Alberto Del Rio Vs. Mark Henry at Wrestlemania anyway.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Walk-In said:


> Jack Swagger puts his #1 Contendership on the line against Mark Henry on RAW & eats a THUMP slam? Seems pretty easy to me.
> 
> I would rather see Alberto Del Rio Vs. Mark Henry at Wrestlemania anyway.


Pretty much this. Although I really don't want Henry vs Rio because the match wouldn't be as good. But WWE can easily drop a story line within a weeks time. Gonna look weird for a bit, but things will probably quickly progress beyond then. 

So was he drunk as well? Thought it was non alcohol related.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

They may just suspend him for 30 days and the match can still go on. You still have Zeb Colter so this feud can still carry on with promos. Mania isnt till April so Swagger could be suspended and theyll still have two RAW's and two Smackdowns to build the match. Meanwhile you still to Colter there to speak on Swagger's behalf.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Algernon said:


> They may just suspend him for 30 days and the match can still go on. You still have Zeb Colter so this feud can still carry on with promos. Mania isnt till April so Swagger could be suspended and theyll still have two RAW's and two Smackdowns to build the match. Meanwhile you still to Colter there to speak on Swagger's behalf.


Would love for this to happen, but I ain't getting my hopes up. I was thinking they could fine him a hefty one, but doubt it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

Just picking up on what someone said in another thread about america and immigration, when america was formed would you say it was legal for americans to take native american land? It's pretty hard to preach that your country is the land of opportunity and freedom, when it's not exactly free to move to that country, because those who got their earlier now say you can't come when they in fact took the land by force originally.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

I'm diggin' his current run.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Anyone think Orton saw the news at home and was yelling "STUPID!"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Walk-In said:


> Jack Swagger puts his #1 Contendership on the line against Mark Henry on RAW & eats a THUMP slam? Seems pretty easy to me.
> 
> I would rather see Alberto Del Rio Vs. Mark Henry at Wrestlemania anyway.


the problem with that (or maybe not, given how shit creative is) is that there's no logical reason for Henry to go after Swagger. They dont typically do Heel/Heel or Face/Face matches. I'd say it's more likely Orton comes into the picture on monday saying how he feels Swaggers pin was a fluke, and that Swagger couldnt pin him in a straight 1 vs 1 match. Then turn Orton on the Road to Wrestlemania. 

That's the likely route I'd take if I was in creative.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> the problem with that (or maybe not, given how shit creative is) is that there's no logical reason for Henry to go after Swagger. They dont typically do Heel/Heel or Face/Face matches. I'd say it's more likely Orton comes into the picture on monday saying how he feels Swaggers pin was a fluke, and that Swagger couldnt pin him in a straight 1 vs 1 match. Then turn Orton on the Road to Wrestlemania.
> 
> That's the likely route I'd take if I was in creative.


They can just have Booker T. get mad at a Zeb promo to set-up the match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> the problem with that (or maybe not, given how shit creative is) is that there's no logical reason for Henry to go after Swagger. They dont typically do Heel/Heel or Face/Face matches. I'd say it's more likely Orton comes into the picture on monday saying how he feels Swaggers pin was a fluke, and that Swagger couldnt pin him in a straight 1 vs 1 match. Then turn Orton on the Road to Wrestlemania.
> 
> That's the likely route I'd take if I was in creative.





Spoiler



He did that on SD and lost as well. I guess they could do it again.



Just read the plan was to make the MANIA match an Armbar vs Ankle lock type of deal, a submission match, I guess.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I was thinking the same thing. If swagger gets suspended for a month could he still appear via satellite? Then come back and step up the physical stuff within the last 2 weeks. Zeb could still keep the promos going. What's the premises of a suspension he can't be on tv at all?


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Flawless Victory said:


> I was thinking the same thing. If swagger gets suspended for a month could he still appear via satellite? Then come back and step up the physical stuff within the last 2 weeks. Zeb could still keep the promos going. What's the premises of a suspension he can't be on tv at all?


If you're suspended you can't be on television. A feud with no matches for one of the guys and just promos for a month may work for Cena and Rock but I don't think it'd work for Swagger and Del Rio.

I say they just have Zeb and Swagger walk out on Monday Night and say they don't want to wait until WrestleMania, that they want to take the World Heavyweight Championship that night. Booker T walks out and books the match, Del Rio wins and as he's celebrating Mark Henry hits the ring and destroys Alberto, Swagger, and Ricardo.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I hope by these ''booking changes'' means Jack Swagger loses his Wrestlemania 29 title match and gets jobbed out on Raw


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> :lmao at the "im done with WWE if he still main events" bullshit.
> 
> Orton and RVD got into the same shit, and both of them were main eventers, or upper-midcarders.


They let RVD slide cause he was champ, all they had to do is have him drop the titles and job out. Orton is a third gen star, they don't give a fuck what these guys do if they like them enough.

And lol at the people comparing Swagger's major offense to small shit current roster members have done like unpaid parking tickets, what the fuck.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Orton probably lend Swagger his Car and now Orton is laughing all the way to Mania!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

All this talk about Swagger and weed is making me wish they had a guy with a gimmick of always being high.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Gandhi said:


> All this talk about Swagger and weed is making me wish they had a guy with a gimmick of always being high.


They did. His name was Rob Van Dam. They had to fire him, because he was always high.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Asenath said:


> They did. His name was Rob Van Dam. They had to fire him, because he was always high.


Not Jeff?


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wins Elimination Chamber and finally gets his push. Fucks up few days later :lmao.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Not Jeff?


I think with Jeff, the drugs were a byproduct of his gimmick - that don't give a fuck dude.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Weeeeed's,Good to me!
Its got everything I want! Everything I need!
Weeeeed's,Good to me! Its just good to me!
Everything I want! Everything I need!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wow, listening to Wrestling Observer Radio. I had no idea that Dutch Mantel's daughter was killed by a drunk driver.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Yeah Mantell even tried to bring about harsher punishments for repeated DUI offenders.

http://www.1wrestling.com/2012/11/30/a-very-personal-plea-from-dutch-mantell/


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would have been pretty good, I think. I always enjoy submission matches. It's a damn shame that there's no cure for stupid.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Walk-In said:


> Wow, listening to Wrestling Observer Radio. I had no idea that Dutch Mantel's daughter was killed by a drunk driver.


Welp. There goes this angle. Even if he weren't about to get sacked, I highly doubt Dutch is going to want to do business there.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Has it been reported if swagger has met with Vince yet or any news on vince reaction?


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

To anyone who thinks he is not going to be punished..just look at what happened to RVD. It's almost the same situation. Biggest push of the guys life and he screws it to hell.

DUI and pot? The guy is done. You cannot run a supposedly "family friendly" show and book him in one of the top matches of your top PPV. It's just not going to happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Flawless Victory said:


> Has it been reported if swagger has met with Vince yet or any news on vince reaction?


No word yet still, I assume detailed newz will start to come about after SD's airing.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Cbf to go back 860 posts to see if anyone's posted it yet, but this is brilliant.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXWS5YumgME


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Yeah, given the PG era I think Swagger's going to get suspended for this and lose his spot as the #1 contender for the WHC.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Is this the fastest fuck up in wrestling history? He went from winning/getting a high profile match at wrestlemania, to getting arrested with drugs aswell as a DUI in what 72 hours? Even Jeff Hardy/RVD didn't fuck up that quickly..

Reading things like his on screen manager having a daughter who was killed due to a DUI incident, I doubt this is something that could be swept under the carpet, It looks like Henry/Orton will be drafted in as replacements, I'd love to see either, Henry deserves better than a pointless Khali feud anyway!..
Doubt It'll be Ziggler, he'll cash in on whoever wins the WHC match at mania anyway!..


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

It's funny - A month back if someone told you Jack Swagger would have an 86 page thread dedicated to him on this forum one would be labelled a raving lunatic.

I'll probably feel a little bad for Swagger if he loses his WM push because of this, but seriously - he couldn't have picked a worse time to drop the ball.

This reminds of Brock Lesnar's bio (Death Clutch) where he talks about how wrestlers get completely burnt out and turn into neurotic mad-men abusing painkillers and alcohol to drag their half-dead bodies from one day to the next. I'd like to judge Jack Swagger and call him the biggest idiot on this planet, but it is not clear what kind of stress he might have been under.


----------



## Absent SuperTsar (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I blame the lisp. He wanted the WHC title, instead he got the THC title.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



DevilsFavouriteDem said:


> It's funny - A month back if someone told you Jack Swagger would have an 86 page thread dedicated to him on this forum one would be labelled a raving lunatic.
> 
> I'll probably feel a little bad for Swagger if he loses his WM push because of this, but seriously - he couldn't have picked a worse time to drop the ball.
> 
> This reminds of Brock Lesnar's bio (Death Clutch) where he talks about how wrestlers get completely burnt out and turn into neurotic mad-men abusing painkillers and alcohol to drag their half-dead bodies from one day to the next. I'd like to judge Jack Swagger and call him the biggest idiot on this planet, but it is not clear what kind of stress he might have been under.


Stress is why he took a break ti begin with. Dude was back less than 3 weeks and fucked up. Seriously he couldn't have waited until he got to his destination. Jim Ross must be kicking himself in the ass with barbecue steal toe boots on


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack Swagger should be straight edged like CM Punk and live a clean lifestyle

Wheres David OTunga when you need him tunga3

I wouldnt be suprised if Alberto Del Rio planted that weed in Jack's car

Jack Swagger is so losing his push and title shot now. Its not PG to have a guy going for the title who drinks while driving and also gets drugged up while driving


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



DevilsFavouriteDem said:


> It's funny - A month back if someone told you Jack Swagger would have an 86 page thread dedicated to him on this forum one would be labelled a raving lunatic.
> 
> I'll probably feel a little bad for Swagger if he loses his WM push because of this, but seriously - he couldn't have picked a worse time to drop the ball.
> 
> This reminds of Brock Lesnar's bio (Death Clutch) where he talks about how wrestlers get completely burnt out and turn into neurotic mad-men abusing painkillers and alcohol to drag their half-dead bodies from one day to the next. I'd like to judge Jack Swagger and call him the biggest idiot on this planet, but it is not clear what kind of stress he might have been under.


He's just had 6 months off. His body couldn't have been under that much stress. more likely, he 's just an idiot who fucked up at the wrong time in his career. Not that i'm complaining as he didn't deserve a WHC match at Mania anyway.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Did they even start building the match yet? Geez, I can't even remember if Swagger and Del Rio even did a staredown on Raw. He literally fucked it up RIGHT AFTER he won the shot.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Save Swagger


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Good god, how stupid. He just returned, got a huge push and a new character, and then gets pulled by the police. Wouldn't surprise me one bit when the WHC match at Mania changes for ADR.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



> We’re told Jack Swagger smoking marijuana is not news to the WWE office.
> 
> Sources indicate Swagger has tested positive for grass before and had the fine deducted from his downside guarantee. He even had push once derailed due to positive tests that also carried behavioral issues. Under the WWE Wellness Policy (section 15B), a positive test for marijuana carries a $2500 fine but no suspension, strike or public acknowledgement.
> 
> ...


from WNW


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



DevilsFavouriteDem said:


> It's funny - A month back if someone told you Jack Swagger would have an 86 page thread dedicated to him on this forum one would be labelled a raving lunatic.
> 
> I'll probably feel a little bad for Swagger if he loses his WM push because of this, but seriously - he couldn't have picked a worse time to drop the ball.
> 
> This reminds of Brock Lesnar's bio (Death Clutch) where he talks about how wrestlers get completely burnt out and turn into neurotic mad-men abusing painkillers and alcohol to drag their half-dead bodies from one day to the next. I'd like to judge Jack Swagger and call him the biggest idiot on this planet, but it is not clear what kind of stress he might have been under.



....the dude just came back from time off, he had been back 3 weeks. if he didnt want the spot, due to stress of being in a main event story, he didnt have to take it. i dont know how u can feel any sympathy for the guy when there is a ton of other rabid guys out there who would kill to be in his position and wouldnt fuck the chance up either. you think someone like tyson kidd would get do this in a million years? but he is resigned to be a jobber for life. swag is a fucking joke, he should quit if his goofy ass cant take it.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Higher and Higher :lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



> CatalinaSwagger
> Ooooh we be partyin tonight!!! @RealJackSwagger and my bro's bday!! pic.twitter.com/q7pNIEx0


day before EC


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lmao Swagger!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Jack Swagger should be straight edged like CM Punk and live a clean lifestyle
> 
> Wheres David OTunga when you need him tunga3
> 
> ...


*:lmao X a billion


*


----------



## Tiger4959879 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Lol @ people thinking Swagger will be suspended, i am willing to bet that jack will still headline WM.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Tiger4959879 said:


> Lol @ people thinking Swagger will be suspended, i am willing to bet that jack will still headline WM.


*By "headline" do you mean partake in the opening match of the show?*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

He should use Afroman - Because I Got High as a theme, probably been said before but still


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



RAB said:


> He should use Afroman - Because I Got High as a theme, probably been said before but still





Crimson 3:16™;14392058 said:


>


too perfect :


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The part that annoys me is that Swagger is going to be jobbed out. But they're only going to job him out to the people that they were already pushing anyway and absolutely no one will benefit from Swagger's fuck up.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



RAB said:


> He should use Afroman - Because I Got High as a theme, probably been said before but still


Lol Sounds good to me 



Crimson 3:16™;14392058 said:


>


:lmao :swagger


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The guy has only been back for a month WTF is he taking drugs for?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The worst thing about this is that message boards will be full of 'Bring Back Zeb Colter' threads for the next 10 years.

#MuhammadHassan


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Team Zeb Colter with Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



TempestH said:


> The part that annoys me is that Swagger is going to be jobbed out. But they're only going to job him out to the people that they were already pushing anyway and absolutely no one will benefit from Swagger's fuck up.


why SHOULDNT he be jobbed out though? I know I said theres a chance he keeps his position, but in reality what did he do to deserve to keep it? He got a significant push, and destroyed it. Why the fuck would Vince keep pushing him?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



TempestH said:


> The part that annoys me is that Swagger is going to be jobbed out. But they're only going to job him out to the people that they were already pushing anyway and absolutely no one will benefit from Swagger's fuck up.


*Someone will get to take the push Swagger would have had so that person will absolutely benefit from this.*


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



LadyCroft said:


> *Someone will get to take the push Swagger would have had so that person will absolutely benefit from this.*


Lets be honest, it's gonna be Cena.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

lol @ the pissed off Swagger marks still holding on to a glimmer of hope that he'll still be in the WHC match. Remember Jeff Hardy's massive push before his eventual WWE title run? He was set to win MITB, but because the drug shit he was knocked out of the match, same with RVD, anyone who thinks Swagger is getting out of this with his WM match in tact is fucking stupid, and both Hardy & RVD as midcarders draw 30 times more than him, what's saving him? Nothing.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



> RealJackSwagger
> Who partying? #wePartying pic.twitter.com/axommeOL
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BDL6nGNCQAErcDd.jpg:large


Higher and higher. :lol 



> CatalinaSwagger
> Ooooh we be partyin tonight!!! @RealJackSwagger and my bro's bday!! pic.twitter.com/q7pNIEx0
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BDL2AI2CYAAjDWX.jpg:large


Is the cop sure the weed in the car wasn't Catalina because my goodness she's smoking.


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Why didn't he put his skunk in the petrol cap?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



kopitelewis said:


> Lets be honest, it's gonna be Cena.


*I'm not sure but I think he already has a match for Mania :hayden3*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Hopefully they take the no-talent hack out the match and punish him accordingly. If they don't, I at least hope they'll job him out in the opener quickly like they did with Bryan.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



LadyCroft said:


> *I'm not sure but I think he already has a match for Mania :hayden3*


I expected his rematch with Rock to be a unification match to be fair and I even had £10 on that happening back in November on a bet with a friend.

Maybe if I type it enough, it'll happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Vic said:


> lol @ the pissed off Swagger marks still holding on to a glimmer of hope that he'll still be in the WHC match. Remember Jeff Hardy's massive push before his eventual WWE title run? He was set to win MITB, but because the drug shit he was knocked out of the match, same with RVD, anyone who thinks Swagger is getting out of this with his WM match in tact is fucking stupid, and both Hardy & RVD as midcarders draw 30 times more than him, what's saving him? Nothing.


Damn, seems like he'll be getting big time heat if he was to still go to mania. lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lmao It just had to be Evan Bourne.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What if the weed was Catalina's (Jack's wife)  she could of set him up to get caught and suspended and then she could have him back home like she has done for the last 6 months. Anyways Jack Swagger is a fucking idiiot and theres no way he will be pushed now come Raw next week his push will be stopped and he will be off tv from that episode. Mark Henry is bound to replace him and it will be Alberto Del Rio vs Mark Henry but Dolph will cash in and become the new world heavyweight champion


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What if the weed was Catalina's (Jack's wife)  she could of set him up to get caught and suspended and then she could have him back home like she has done for the last 6 months.


Yeah, he'd really appreciate her sabotaging his career. This isn't fucking Eastenders.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



LadyCroft said:


> *I'm not sure but I think he already has a match for Mania :hayden3*


Pffft.

What's to stop him from being booked twice? I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Because the last thing most wives want is an unemployed husband bumming around the house in his bathrobe.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> why SHOULDNT he be jobbed out though? I know I said theres a chance he keeps his position, but in reality what did he do to deserve to keep it? He got a significant push, and destroyed it. Why the fuck would Vince keep pushing him?


He SHOULD be jobbed out for fucking up. The part that bothers me is that he's ONLY going to be jobbed out to the main eventers like Sheamus, Ryback, Cena, Orton, Jericho, and maybe Miz if they don't feel like burying Miz that week, and maybe Khali, rather than handing out W's to guys who need them more like Riley, Ryder, Yoshi, Santino, Gabriel, etc.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


















Poor Mrs. Swagger not being able to go to the HOF now 8*D

Seriously though, if you go through Catalina Hager's twitter, you can tell that the couple likes to party and are kinda stuck up type of people. I thought Swagger was atleast a good guy, but he honestly just seems like one of those douchebag high school jocks that forgot to grow up and stopped maturing at age 18.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Who is taking care of that baby while they party like it's prom?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Asenath said:


> Who is taking care of that baby while they party like it's prom?


Grand mama or papa Hager of course.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Yikes at that Catalina tweet, she ain't going nowhere. She can watch thou, on the screen.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What if the weed was Catalina's (Jack's wife)  she could of set him up to get caught and suspended and then she could have him back home like she has done for the last 6 months. Anyways Jack Swagger is a fucking idiiot and theres no way he will be pushed now come Raw next week his push will be stopped and he will be off tv from that episode. Mark Henry is bound to replace him and it will be Alberto Del Rio vs Mark Henry but Dolph will cash in and become the new world heavyweight champion


“Two things are infinite: the universe and KKF's stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.”
― Albert Einstein


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I'm curious to see what they do about this on RAW (if anything). Could see them having Swagger put the number one contendership on the line and losing it to someone else - but they'd be doing something too similar to the number one contendership for the other title being on the line with Punk-Cena so maybe they'll just hot-shot the Del Rio/Swagger angle this Monday (by having Swagger demand the match take place this Monday instead of waiting until 'Mania - likely with Swagger losing and then being suspended after the show)....With a new #1 Contender likely determined on SMACKDOWN later in the week...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



El Taco said:


> I'm curious to see what they do about this on RAW (if anything). Could see them having Swagger put the number one contendership on the line and losing it to someone else - but they'd be doing something too similar to the number one contendership for the other title being on the line with Punk-Cena so maybe they'll just hot-shot the Del Rio/Swagger angle this Monday (by having Swagger demand the match take place this Monday instead of waiting until 'Mania - likely with Swagger losing and then being suspended after the show)....With a new #1 Contender likely determined on SMACKDOWN later in the week...


Guessing good ratings for RAW next week.


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



TrentBarretaFan said:


> Taz, what is Swack Jagger doing in the Impact Zone?!


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Asenath said:


> Who is taking care of that baby while they party like it's prom?


Zeb obviously.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Yikes at that Catalina tweet, she ain't going nowhere. *She can watch thou, on the screen.*


kinda like how I watched her porno...on the screen.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Do you know, I actually watched that.

First time in porn where I actually felt sorry for the model. That guy was just incompetent.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> kinda like how I watched her porno...on the screen.


LOL never watched it tbh.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack Swagger's wife is named after a shitty salad dressing?


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

OMG and that's a 1# Contender fot the "Big One" at WM? :lol

I still think that Y2J should won this Match at EC


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> LOL never watched it tbh.


It was kind of terrible. She'd ask that dude to do something, and he'd ignore it and keep right on his checklist.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Hey guys, they found weed on him too.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Nimbus said:


> Hey guys, they found weed on him too.


Jack Swagger, the worst think ever.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

It just occurred to me that they might keep him off live TV and just air the taped segments with him and Zeb Colter, with Swagger and Del Rio never coming face-to-face until WrestleMania. That would simultaneously allow Swagger to serve his suspension and still go to WrestleMania to put Del Rio over.

In fact, that's what I think is going to happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Vin Ghostal said:


> It just occurred to me that they might keep him off live TV and just air the taped segments with him and Zeb Colter, with Swagger and Del Rio never coming face-to-face until WrestleMania. That would simultaneously allow Swagger to serve his suspension and still go to WrestleMania to put Del Rio over.
> 
> In fact, that's what I think is going to happen.


LOLno bro.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

maybe zeb coulter can take swaggers spot and take on del rio himself


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Ooooh oooh, I know what happened. Cena was jealous and afraid of Swagger's renewed push, so he seduced Catalina with false promises, the dollas and fuckery (we know John boy has a thing for porn stars). Then, he asked her to plant weed in Swagger's car, "officially" so that she'd have a reason in court for divorcing him. This way, they could get married and be together. HERE COMES THE SWERVE: IT'S BULLSHIT. The real reason of course was to have Swaggs depushed. 

<- MOTHERFUCKING SHERLOCK RUSSO


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kalashnikov said:


> Ooooh oooh, I know what happened. Cena was jealous and afraid of Swagger's renewed push, so he seduced Catalina with false promises, the dollas and fuckery (we know John boy has a thing for porn stars). Then, he asked her to plant weed in Swagger's car, "officially" so that she'd have a reason in court for divorcing him. This way, they could get married and be together. HERE COMES THE SWERVE: IT'S BULLSHIT. The real reason of course was to have Swaggs depushed.
> 
> <- MOTHERFUCKING SHERLOCK RUSSO


You may need to do some DDP yoga to detox from that 2000 WCW booking, sugar.


----------



## Dollwrestling (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I bet he was on a drive back from Mexico when he was high, because in reality he and Zeb love Mexico so much...:lol




---


----------



## WeThePeople (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This is awkward. The only real explanation is that the weed was put there by someone else. Jack Swagger is our world champion. We. The. People.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Heel said:


> Yeah, he'd really appreciate her sabotaging his career. This isn't fucking Eastenders.


You dont know what she is capable of clearly you havent seen the footage of what she got up to before she met Jack 



Asenath said:


> Because the last thing most wives want is an unemployed husband bumming around the house in his bathrobe.


For the last 6 months hes been doing that



Punter said:


>


Lol Jack with that cigar that might as well be weed considering whats happened


----------



## ValentinezXifax (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack Stagger? Is that some kind of terrible pun or something


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



WeThePeople said:


> This is awkward. The only real explanation is that the weed was put there by someone else. Jack Swagger is our world champion. We. The. People.


Hi HEELKris how are you?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Awesome timing.. What a dick. lol.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I got the perfect idea Christian can replace Jack Swagger at Wrestlemania 29 and he can get his one more match


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Give him that Scott Hall alcoholic gimmick from WCW.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I was hoping it would be John Cena in Jack's position.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

WEED THE PEOPLE! WEED THE PEOPLE! WEED THE PEOPLE!

But seriously though, what an idiot. Just another reason for me to dislike him. He returns, gets a new character, gets a new manager, wins the Elimination Chamber, gets a WrestleMania title shot, and he does this?! Unbelievable. Hope they punish him for this.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Swagger just wanted White Castle, that is all.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*










"Gods be Praised!"


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

I was impressed when he first returned, and now that his new character is coming to light, along with Zeb, I think its brilliant! Also, digging the new theme A LOT! I just HOPE his run in with the cops doesnt affect his push :cussin:


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik

the Jack Swagger cant handle the moderation Iron Sheik class. Still i respect him and he be ready one day or I fuck his ass make him humble


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

God damnit Sheiky baby. Every time... :yum:


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

what an idiot lets dump that undeserved push out the door please


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

just check out swagger wife sex tape..damn hot.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What's her name? Swagger's not in it, is he?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



WeThePeople said:


> This is awkward. The only real explanation is that the weed was put there by someone else. Jack Swagger is our world champion. We. The. People.


OR the real explanation is Jack Swagger is a fuckin idiot fpalm


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

He looks high as a kite in his mug shot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Sheik stopped being funny years ago.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Looks like Swagger has been pulled from Live Events fpalm


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Headliner, you seem like a good guy but I completely disagree with you on the sheik. I wanna see/hear that fucker do commentary!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Dec_619 said:


> Looks like Swagger has been pulled from Live Events fpalm


Link?


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If thats the case they are most likely suspending him, and resuming this plot when he returns.

Which is a good thing, if they turn it into a work.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10029946.shtml



> Jack Swagger is not advertised for the weekend live events. However, he remains advertised for Monday's Raw, Tuesday's Smackdown, and upcoming live events and future television tapings.
> 
> Powell's POV: The WWE website has yet to address the issue of Swagger's arrest on DUI, marijuana possession, and speeding on Tuesday night in Biloxi, Mississippi. The only statement was issued to TMZ on Wednesday when a spokesman stated that Swagger is responsible for his own actions. I am curious to see how Swagger's home state media handles his arrest given that WWE will be taping Smackdown in Oklahoma City on Tuesday. It's also worth nothing that neither Swagger nor Zeb Colter are included on the WWE website main page in any of the featured stories.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Damn, he was gonna be in his home town soon? Swagger, why man? fpalm.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

The question is, will we get any weed the people chants anytime soon.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Whoa, doesn't WWE have a track record of making people look bad in their own hometowns? Swag could be losing that #1 Contender's spot there, I think.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*



Big Dog said:


> Just picking up on what someone said in another thread about america and immigration, when america was formed would you say it was legal for americans to take native american land? It's pretty hard to preach that your country is the land of opportunity and freedom, when it's not exactly free to move to that country, because those who got their earlier now say you can't come when they in fact took the land by force originally.


Native Americans were doing nothing with America anyway. Europeans did the right thing by taking the land from them and building a rich and powerful civiization. America wouldn't be what it is today without them.


----------



## OCC (Jan 23, 2004)

*Will Swagger make it to Mania?*

Do you think Swagger's DUI and drug possession will stop his road to Wrestlemania?

Unfortunately for him on the road to wrestlemania he got caught with a DUI


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Will Swagger make it to Mania?*

No f*c*i*g way.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Will Swagger make it to Mania?*

I voted yes by mistake. I think he'll stay as a number 1 contender.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

he shoudln't. But if he did he is going to lose within a minute anyways.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If stays a number one contender fuck this company for so many reasons. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



lucklove1101 said:


> And I am ashamed to be a part of a society that thinks it's ok to drive high and endanger the lives of others, and that don't know basic grammar (if English is your first language).


I didn't kill anyone yet and i'm not going to. So shut the fuck up and stop being judgmental.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

C'mon folks, let get this shit to 100 pages. Only 3 more pages of Swagger bashing to go. 

GO TEAM.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Punter said:


> C'mon folks, let get this shit to 100 pages. Only 3 more pages of Swagger bashing to go.
> 
> GO TEAM.


25 posts per page 4 lyfe :hogan2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Danny 310 said:


> I didn't kill anyone yet and i'm not going to. So shut the fuck up and stop being judgmental.


:kenny the fact that you think it is ok shows you are just as bad. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> :kenny the fact that you think it is ok shows you are just as bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


The fact that you don't understand the nature of weed shows you listen to the bullshit propaganda about marijuana usage. I'm used to it. I've been smoking for years, buddy.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



> Originally Posted by lucklove1101 View Post
> And I am ashamed to be a part of a society that thinks it's ok to drive high and endanger the lives of others, and that don't know basic grammar (if English is your first language).


So the fact that he was high bothers you more than the drinking? 

I can say I've made the mistake of drinking and driving before(not everyone has but a lot have), I never got caught but it was still idiotic.. I wish I could blame it on the fact that I was young but no matter what it was inexcusable. Lucky I didn't hurt anyone or get a D.U.I.. I now know to stay home when I'm drinking or a taxi.. I'll spent the $20.00 on a taxi that sure beats court fees.





Mclovin it said:


> :kenny the fact that you think it is ok shows you are just as bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


umm I don't think he is talking about drinking and driving. Neither are okay but if I had to pick one I'd rather people smoke weed and drive rather than drink and drive.. Most people can function better high than drunk.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Danny 310 said:


> The fact that you don't understand the nature of weed shows you listen to the bullshit propaganda about marijuana usage. I'm used to it. I've been smoking for years, buddy.


Kid i know enough about it to know that you should not be driving while high. By that logic I could say it is ok for me to drink drive as I am used to being drunk. You are endangering over people's lives by doing it as it effects your reactions. Btw I am pro weed. Just not people getting behind a car high on it


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I can't see him being taken off Mania, but he's gonna job and proceed to lose like before.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> Kid i know enough about it to know that you should not be driving while high. By that logic I could say it is ok for me to drink drive as I am used to being drunk. You are endangering over people's lives by doing it as it effects your reactions. Btw I am pro weed. Just not people getting behind a car high on it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


:barkley2

both are wrong.. but I'd prefer to see people drive while high than drunk.. in a perfect world people wont do either.. but we don't live in a perfect world.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

THErealLEGACY said:


> :barkley2
> 
> both are wrong.. but I'd prefer to see people drive while high than drunk.. in a perfect world people wont do either.. but we don't live in a perfect world.


I am saying both are wrong. I was just using his logic. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> I am saying both are wrong. I was just using his logic.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


logic? does that exist on the internet? 

I'm obviously kidding and I do agree with you.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Swagger is a retard. Nah nah nah nah nah nah.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Brock Lesnar/Mark Henry and The Shield vs. Jack Swagger in a 5 on 1 handicap match.

With the added stipulation if Swagger doesn't die, he gets to stay with the company.

Book it Vince.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

He will still go on to mania... but he will be tapping like a bitch. This guy is such an idiot!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> Kid i know enough about it to know that you should not be driving while high. By that logic I could say it is ok for me to drink drive as I am used to being drunk. You are endangering over people's lives by doing it as it effects your reactions. Btw I am pro weed. Just not people getting behind a car high on it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Honestly, I drive better while high. I take extra caution. Driving while drunk is WAY more dangerous because it gives you the "I don't give a fuck" attitude. Hell, I got pulled over high by a cop and he let me go with a warning. That says alot.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Danny 310 said:


> Honestly, I drive better while high. I take extra caution. Driving while drunk is WAY more dangerous because it gives you the "I don't give a fuck" attitude. Hell, I got pulled over high by a cop and he let me go with a warning. That says alot.


That says you got fucking lucky. Even if you drive more carefully you still will have impaired vision, be more easily distracted and slower reflexes therefore more dangerous.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> That says you got fucking lucky. Even if you drive more carefully you still will have impaired vision, be more easily distracted and slower reflexes therefore more dangerous.


I bet you when you think of being high on weed you think you'll see rainbows and flying unicorns snd shit lol. It don't work like that, kid.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Danny 310 said:


> I bet you when you think of being high on weed you think you'll see rainbows and flying unicorns snd shit lol. It don't work like that, kid.


Not at all. But I know enough to know it ain't helping you drive.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> Not at all. But I know enough to know it ain't helping you drive.


Well, it effects different people. With me weed is my bitch. I control it, it doesn't control me. You understand?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I'm by no means is not encouraging people to drive while on the influence of weed, btw.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The Youtube Zeb Colter page just posted three more of those videos talking about issues in America. Not sure if that means anything, I mean you'd think if they were trying to kill this angle, then the page would have been shut down.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack Swagger has been pulled from WWE live events this weekend. However, he is still being advertised for Raw and the Smackdown tapings next week.
Me thinks he's being given another chance


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Danny 310 said:


> I'm by no means is not encouraging people to drive while on the influence of weed, btw.


you could even drive better on weed , that's not the issue.
For swagger he was driving so bad that police noticed him and pulled him over for it and he was endangering lives on the road .


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The WWE Wellness Policy.

http://corporate.wwe.com/company/abuse_policy.jsp

:cole3 And I quote...



> Section 14. Discipline For Violation Of Law
> 
> Any WWE Talent, who is arrested, convicted or who admits to a violation of law relating to use, possession, purchase, sale or distribution of drugs will be in material breach of his/her contract with WWE and subject to immediate dismissal.
> 
> In addition to the penalties that may be imposed pursuant to his/her contract with WWE, a violation of this Section 14 may also be treated as a positive test for drugs prohibited by this Policy and therefore, subject to the penalties set forth in Section 15 of this Policy.


I further quote...



> Section 17: Applicability
> 
> This Policy, as it may be amended from time to time, is applicable to and binding upon all WWE Talent under contract to WWE who regularly perform in-ring services as a professional sports entertainer ("WWE Talent").


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

It's a shame they're not actually going to fire him. Guess that policy means nothing...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's a shame they're not actually going to fire him. Guess that policy means nothing...


Was this policy in effect when RVD and Sabu were caught by police?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Why would they fire him, he is a decent talent. They just need to punish him and have him job to the Santinos and Clays of the WWE. Make him work his way back up the card.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Its kinda ironic that the next Mr. Wrestlemania poll on WWE.com doesn't feature Jack


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wouldn't mind seeing this get turned into an angle "del rio was so scared to face me he planted drugs in my car" the match would definitely get some media coverage.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Danny 310 said:


> Well, it effects different people. With me weed is my bitch. I control it, it doesn't control me. You understand?


Oh boy, and you do actually believe that? Please get off the road if that's the case, you clearly are delusional. Weed + car = DON'T FUCKING DO IT. EVER!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Those who think they are going to use this as part of the angle are almost as retarded as Jack Swagger is.

Can't wait to see how he is humiliated this week.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



el dandy said:


> Those who think they are going to use this as part of the angle are almost as retarded as Jack Swagger is.
> 
> Can't wait to see how he is humiliated this week.


They just uploaded 3 videos with him and Zeb, so at this point it looks like they are ignoring it.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I hope he maintains his push. I enjoyed his ECW title run, and given the proper backing, material and opposition, I believe he can be an extremely good asset to the roster as an upper midcarder. People legitimately don't like the guy. But he can work.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



reyfan said:


> They just uploaded 3 videos with him and Zeb, so at this point it looks like they are ignoring it.


What? Do you think they are gonna pull what they did with Benoit and act as if Jack Swagger and Dutch never existed?

The guy just went over in the Elimination Chamber 5 days ago and was penciled into the #3 program at Mania.

They'll most likely wrap up the angle on Monday, and reboot the World Heavyweight Championship Mania program on that following Smackdown.

The only attention WWE will give this is an _"In accordance with its Talent Wellness Program, WWE has suspended Donald Jacob Hager (Jack Swagger) for 30 days for his first violation of the company's policy."_


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



el dandy said:


> What? Do you think they are gonna pull what they did with Benoit and act as if Jack Swagger and Dutch never existed?
> 
> The guy just went over at Elimination Chamber 5 days ago and was penciled into the #3 program at Mania.
> 
> They'll most likely wrap up the angle on Monday, and reboot the World Heavyweight Championship Mania program on that following Smackdown.


Or, the better option, they'll maintain push, punish him after Wrestlemania. I don't think words can emphasis how much of a better idea this is. Include that his hearing isn't for another 3 weeks. So what if he was let off by the state court, and his push had gone?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Or they could do the Orton treatment and wait until he is on his last strike, then have him take "personal" time off.

I'm not a Swagger fan, but am interested to see how WWE handles it, so far their only comment was that "our superstars must deal with their own problems" or something to that effect, can't remember the exact wording.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Desecrated said:


> Or, the better option, they'll maintain push, punish him after Wrestlemania. I don't think words can emphasis how much of a better idea this is. Include that his hearing isn't for another 3 weeks. So what if he was let off by the state court, and his push had gone?


How is this a better option?

You don't reward this kind of fuck up by pressing onward. 

Why reward him with that lucrative Mania bonus he by no means deserves? You think Swagger gives a shit if he taps to Del Rio in 5 seconds at Mania? He's not a mark... he still gets a big cut for being in that spot.

Hit him where it hurts.

His hearing and legal battle going forward is meaningless in regards to the wellness policy. In the eyes of the wellness policy, Swagger is factually guilty because of possession. According to Sec 14 of said policy, WWE can terminate him if they wanted to. Don't think they should because people make mistakes, but a suspension and removing from the Mania spot would suffice.


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Check out these 3 videos published within the hour.

I wonder if they are gonna stick it through? Looks like Swagger stays.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



James1o1o said:


> The WWE Wellness Policy.
> 
> http://corporate.wwe.com/company/abuse_policy.jsp
> 
> ...


WE HAVE A LAWYER ON THE CASE


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I personally think Swagger has had his punishments in the past. This should be a new leaf, hes come back and hes looked sharp. He has the potential to make some money for the company here. The state won't punish him enough because marijuana isn't a felony there. Whether the WWE punish him, it all depends on whether how many times in the past hes been caught. I'm sure they'll make him pay a fine, and probably try cut down his Wrestlemania payday by whatever number they deem fit. And that should be that. If he gets himself another DUI, DWI, caught with possession of more marijuana, then yes. He should be penalised then, and heavily.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I really hope they do punish him. After two years they decide to push him again, fast track the push to give him a title shot at WrestleMania complete with new gimmick and manager and then within days of winning the title shot he's arrested. It'd set a bad example if nothing happens to him as a result. And while I'm sure WWE was ready to ignore news outlets critical of the Swagger and Zeb's gimmick, these same news outlets would probably jump at the news story of Swagger not receiving some kind of punishment after this and I think they would most certainly care about those stories.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



El Cuñado said:


> How the fuck does this happen a week after he returned with a renewed main-event push?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> DUTCH better stick around.


Exactly, I hope Dutch stays around as well. He was one of my favs as a kid.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The fact that they uploaded THREE videos either points to them continuing the angle or rushing it and getting it over with on Monday, which I think is the more likely case.

It's a shame too, the new videos are fucking awesome.


----------



## N2O1990 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



el dandy said:


> What? Do you think they are gonna pull what they did with Benoit and act as if Jack Swagger and Dutch never existed?
> 
> The guy just went over in the Elimination Chamber 5 days ago and was penciled into the #3 program at Mania.
> 
> ...


Well,30 days after Feb 25 will be March 27,still 10 days before WM29...


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I think everyone is reacting like a wussy to be honest.

So the dude smoked pot then drove fast.

Who cares man?

Pot is 100% decriminalized in my state. The worst they could have got him for is speeding; if Jack's smart he'll deny that he was stoned when he drove. (I'm sure he can get a sweet lawyer).

WE THE PEOPLE!

WE THE PEOPLE!

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I think I may throw up if anyone ever says "WEED THE PEOPLE" in the near future...


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What, he couldn't talk his way out of it, clearly speak his way out of it that is.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



wrestlingNerd said:


> I think everyone is reacting like a wussy to be honest.
> 
> So the dude smoked pot then drove fast.
> 
> ...


According to WWE, it's wrong. Swagger signed that sheet of paper. It's not aboot morals, but aboot the fact that he knew he would get punished if WWE caught him with illegal substances.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Punter said:


> I think I may throw up if anyone ever says "WEED THE PEOPLE" in the near future...


Then I recommend staying away from this thread cause some have said it like 10 times lol


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Zeb is too good to just be written off.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Those vids were intense, you could tell he's simply just going in now. LOL @ jobs one...8*D

I was thinking, not sure when they're gonna trigger the punishment, he's advertised for RAW and SD, but I expect early changes as of RAW. Maybe Henry will approach Zeb saying he needs someone stronger than Swag in order to solve the problem. Y'all know the rest.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack Swagger was on the Road To Wrestlemania. And then he got _pulled over_. :kurt


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Swagger is getting the most attention ever with this bust. This arrest is the peak of his career. It may also be the final downslide into total obscurity.


----------



## worchyld (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Will the incident cause any ramifications with Bruno being inducted in the HOF? I remember there was an article that said Bruno didn't want to associate with the WWE because of the illegal substances, drugs, etc, especially if Swagger is not fired/suspended?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Desecrated said:


> Or, the better option, they'll maintain push, punish him after Wrestlemania. I don't think words can emphasis how much of a better idea this is. Include that his hearing isn't for another 3 weeks. So what if he was let off by the state court, and his push had gone?


Doesn't matter one bit if he gets let off by the state court, which is not going to happen. Driving drunk and possibly high? He'll plea bargain if he can. But the timing of this is just so beyond stupid he deserves whatever punishment the WWE deems necessary, up to and including termination of his contract. How he can ever be taken seriously as a title contender or potential top talent at any point in the future is ridiculous.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



kregnaz said:


> Oh boy, and you do actually believe that? Please get off the road if that's the case, you clearly are delusional. Weed + car = DON'T FUCKING DO IT. EVER!


I guess i'm delusional, than. So delusional that a fucking cop let me off with a warning. I must drive good.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



wrestlingNerd said:


> So the dude smoked pot then drove fast.
> 
> Who cares man?


The law. Society. The WWE.



wrestlingNerd said:


> Pot is 100% decriminalized in my state. The worst they could have got him for is speeding;


No, they can also get him for DUI. It doesn't matter the status of the substance.

Alcohol is 100% legal too. Yet it's still 100% _*IL*_legal to drive while under its influence. 
Sleeping pills are 100% legal too. Yet it's still 100% _*IL*_legal to drive while under its influence.
Etc. and so on.

He still endangered lives by being on public streets in that condition. He was careless, and he deserves anything that comes his way in response to this. 

I've used alcohol and weed many times before in my life, so I have no problem with anyone else using it either. But I for one was never stupid enough to get behind the wheel of a car afterwards.



wrestlingNerd said:


> if Jack's smart he'll deny that he was stoned when he drove. (I'm sure he can get a sweet lawyer).


He'll need more than a sweet lawyer if he goes that route. He'll need one sweet detox kit, or one sweet blood sample switch to fool the doctors. Although, I know in my own state, if arrested for suspected DUI the cops will have blood taken before they even book you in at the station that very night, so there would be no chance for any detox or anything else to try and fool the test. 

Swagger is just fucked. And he has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Danny 310 said:


> I guess i'm delusional, than. So delusional that a fucking cop let me off with a warning. I must drive good.


You live in LA, you're the least of their concerns.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I think the most likely scenario is Henry to take out Swagger and win a subsequent Battle Royal for the number one contender spot. I am pissed off about this, I was really enjoying the Swagger push.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

As somebody who has taken pot and DUI I can say it is a very stupid thing to do. Your coordination goes right out the window and you forget where you are going and how to get there.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Poll should be call " do you want " instead of " do you think " Hilarious. This is just the start of his massive push... Jr loves him, he's not going anywhere, Vince knows you want it so it won't happen.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



hardysno1fan said:


> As somebody who has taken pot and DUI I can say it is a very stupid thing to do. Your coordination goes right out the window and you forget where you are going and how to get there.


Are you fucking 6 years old? You either had brain damage before you got stoned or after. Smoking a bowl doesn't have the same effects as a cheech and chong movie.. ( some people are just too fucking stupid for drugs. )


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

They should either fire him or incorporate this into his on screen persona. Anything else would make WWE look stupid.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



-trav- said:


> They should either fire him or incorporate this into his on screen persona. Anything else would make WWE look stupid.


When doesn't WWE look stupid? Nothing changes, except maybe their fans become even more delusional.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

ZEB COLER IS THE MAIN REASON WHY I WATCH WWE


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

Just caught up on the last week or so of WWE TV and seen this whole new character he's got going on play out. I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm actually really interested in what Jack Swagger is doing. The thing about it is, it's actually nothing to do with Swagger himself, but this Zeb Coulter character is fantastic, his delivery in his promo's is absolutely superb so much so that he's single handily managed to do the unthinkable, and gotten me interested in a Jack Swagger main event angle.

Just please Vince, never and I mean EVER, give Swagger the microphone, for the love of God. Zeb needs to do ALL the talking, don't even let Swagger introduce him or do the "We The People" shtick, it needs to be all Zeb.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

Zeb should get the title shot

Swagger is irrelevant


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> Zeb should get the title shot
> 
> Swagger is irrelevant


I concur. With Swagger's recent misdemeanor I'd fully support Del Rio destroying him on Monday and Zeb deeming him weak and finding a "realer American" to take on Del Rio.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I think Swagger just went from top talent...... to pot talent.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Roydabest said:


> I think Swagger just went from top talent...... to pot talent.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Swagger should demand his match early, on RAW, then lose to Del Rio. Build a new feud. Too bad WWE buried Ziggler. Maybe we can get Henry or Jericho vs. Del Rio at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Not sure if this has been posted already but I found this online:-

- WWE sources note that Jack Swagger was scheduled to win the World Heavyweight Title from Alberto Del Rio at WrestleMania 29. No word yet on what his arrest means for booking plans but WWE creative was working late on Wednesday night to come up with ideas, which doesn't sound good for Swagger and Zeb Colter.

There's talk that if WWE officials saw fit to change the direction of the match, then Dolph Ziggler would most likely get the WrestleMania match with Del Rio.

If Swagger ends up suspended and loses the WrestleMania match, the arrest altogether would cost him upwards of $250,000.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

How about Zeb Coulter says unfortunately Jack Swagger was not an honest American, and broke their trust. Zeb said he found it odd that Swagger never wanted to introduce the lady he was dating, and realizes now why that was the case. Coulter says he has footage of Swagger kissing Layla. Zeb said had to find the right people, and he found one man in particular many moons ago. Out comes Bray Wyatt. Wyatt says he had two of his closest friends take care of Jack Swagger, and out comes Rowan, and Harper.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...9_Rhodes_Volunteers_for_The_Rock_Segment.html



> - WWE sources note that Jack Swagger was scheduled to win the World Heavyweight Title from Alberto Del Rio at WrestleMania 29. No word yet on what his arrest means for booking plans but WWE creative was working late on Wednesday night to come up with ideas, which doesn't sound good for Swagger and Zeb Colter.
> 
> There's talk that if WWE officials saw fit to change the direction of the match, then Dolph Ziggler would most likely get the WrestleMania match with Del Rio.
> 
> ...


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...9_Rhodes_Volunteers_for_The_Rock_Segment.html




wow, seeing this makes it even worse what swagger did. Fucking idiot


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



truk83 said:


> How about Zeb Coulter says unfortunately Jack Swagger was not an honest American, and broke their trust. Zeb said he found it odd that Swagger never wanted to introduce the lady he was dating, and realizes now why that was the case. Coulter says he has footage of Swagger kissing Layla. Zeb said had to find the right people, and he found one man in particular many moons ago. Out comes Bray Wyatt. Wyatt says he had two of his closest friends take care of Jack Swagger, and out comes Rowan, and Harper.


I think Bray Wyatt's backwoods psycho gimmick would be limited by having him be associated with Zeb and his movement. Not to mention I Wyatt doesn't need anyone talking for him.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I'm not sure if I quite believe that Swagger was scheduled to win the World title at Wrestlemania. Just being him being there was a big enough shock, and it wouldn't look too good on Del Rio if he let's everyone down by losing.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I don't believe that at all. According to dirtsheets the xenophobe heel would not only win the title but also make the face tap at the biggest Wrestling ppv. Lol no way.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Those vids were intense, you could tell he's simply just going in now. LOL @ jobs one...8*D
> 
> I was thinking, not sure when they're gonna trigger the punishment, he's advertised for RAW and SD, but I expect early changes as of RAW. Maybe Henry will approach Zeb saying he needs someone stronger than Swag in order to solve the problem. Y'all know the rest.


I think the breaking point was that Zeb is an "implied" racist. Henry and Zeb? That would basically make the angle a hub of hypocricy. "The problem with this country are foreigners and immigrants." > while Henry stands next to him looking tough. :lmao

Besides, Swagger's nickname is a "Real American". How would they call Henry? A real african american?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Jesus_Hong said:


> - WWE sources note that Jack Swagger was scheduled to win the World Heavyweight Title from Alberto Del Rio at WrestleMania 29. No word yet on what his arrest means for booking plans but WWE creative was working late on Wednesday night to come up with ideas, which doesn't sound good for Swagger and Zeb Colter.
> 
> There's talk that if WWE officials saw fit to change the direction of the match, then Dolph Ziggler would most likely get the WrestleMania match with Del Rio.
> 
> If Swagger ends up suspended and loses the WrestleMania match, the arrest altogether would cost him upwards of $250,000.


Translation: "We have no idea what was going to happen at Wrestlemania, but nothing's changed with Swagger's arrest. We still don't know, except now we have a lifeline if it's not what we published on the website."


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I'm not going to lie -- when Swagger got busted, I felt quite happy inside knowing he may have screwed up his push and would hopefully be off the card. I have never really been a fan of the guy, and when he first came back "repackaged" I just felt like he was the same, dull character only with longer hair and a weak beard. Then when they threw Zeb with him literally a week (maybe two) before EC, I was a little impressed with the change, but I'm still in disbelief he won the match. They just literally threw this gimmick together as time went on. If they had ran these promos PRIOR to him returning -- or something similar -- I would have been stoked to see him get the win, and I think he would be getting more heat than he is right now.

That all being said, those promo videos are impressive. I'm still not a big believer in the Del Rio/Swagger match. It will be a great match, but I think it's just destined to be buried early in the card (similar to last year's WHC match) and I was hoping for something more important this year.

Whether he loses his WM sport or not, I think his new character has a lot of potential. I think he deserves some punishment for his arrest, but at the same time, maybe the month building up to WM will make this match one to REALLY look forward to.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

WHY swagger WHY!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



> - WWE sources note that Jack Swagger was scheduled to win the World Heavyweight Title from Alberto Del Rio at WrestleMania 29.


LOL, yeah, I'm sure they were gonna put the title on the geek who was buried for 2 and a half years and given this push SOLELY to get Del Rio over with the hispanic audience.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Domenico said:


> I think the breaking point was that Zeb is an "implied" racist. Henry and Zeb? That would basically make the angle a hub of hypocricy. "The problem with this country are foreigners and immigrants." > while Henry stands next to him looking tough. :lmao
> 
> Besides, Swagger's nickname is a "Real American". How would they call Henry? A real african american?


There's so much wrong with what you said, I don't even have the time to get into it.....


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Here's what I think should happen after another Swagger promo on Monday Mark Henry comes out and says how Swagger getting a title shot is unfair and Henry says how he has been on a path of destruction and has destroyed the liked of Kane, Chris Jericho, Rany Orton, The Great Khali and Rey Mysterio. Then mark Henry hits the ring and attacks Swagger so badly that next week on Raw they announce that Swagger suffered a serious injury at the hands of Mark Henry and will not be at WM 29 or wrestling anytime soon due to the severity of his injury


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jim Ross is in delusional land over his friend.

A fan said to him on his blog that he thought this was a work because of the gimmick, and Ross replied to the fan, "We'll know soon enough."

I like Jim Ross a lot, but his answers and thoughts on this entire Swagger thing have been disappointing at best. He either doesn't want to admit it's real, or he essentially says he doesn't think it's a big deal if it is real.

I know he signed him and is like a father but I mean, come on now. You can't be driving around high.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL, yeah, I'm sure they were gonna put the title on the geek who was buried for 2 and a half years and given this push SOLELY to get Del Rio over with the hispanic audience.




Del Rio is already over with the hispanics. They're trying to get him over with the rest of the audience which definitely isn't working.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...9_Rhodes_Volunteers_for_The_Rock_Segment.html


By the way, was Ziggler EVER going to cash in? If Swagger was really supposed to win the title, I would think that pretty ends the thought that Ziggler was going to cash in at Wrestlemania. I doubt they would have built up this entire Swagger gimmick only for him to lose the title 5 minutes after he won it.

But now, Ziggler probably will cash in. So Swagger's loss is Ziggler's gain. But without this Swagger episode, seems to me, Ziggler might have been totally left off the card again for crying out loud.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Shelter said:


> I don't believe that at all. According to dirtsheets the xenophobe heel would not only win the title but also make the face tap at the biggest Wrestling ppv. Lol no way.


Yeah! A guy who makes offensive, racist comments would never win a big match at WrestleMania by submission over the heroic good guy!















Do I think Swagger was going to win? Probably not, but to say it's outside the realm of possibility is not only silly, but flatly disproven by history.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

moonmop said:


> By the way, was Ziggler EVER going to cash in? If Swagger was really supposed to win the title, I would think that pretty ends the thought that Ziggler was going to cash in at Wrestlemania. I doubt they would have built up this entire Swagger gimmick only for him to lose the title 5 minutes after he won it.
> 
> But now, Ziggler probably will cash in. So Swagger's loss is Ziggler's gain. But without this Swagger episode, seems to me, Ziggler might have been totally left off the card again for crying out loud.




maybe he woulda cashed in at extreme rules ? But seriously ziggler is miles better than swagger


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Del Rio is already over with the hispanics. They're trying to get him over with the rest of the audience which definitely isn't working.


That's not their intention at all. I mean, they'd love it if he was over with everyone, but that's NOT the target. Zeb and Swagger's whole deal is immigrants are ruining the country, stealing our jobs, not speaking our language, etc. Immigration isn't a hot issue outside of heavily populated Latino states, so that's not gonna work with non Latinos, because they don't care about the issue. And Del Rio's gimmick is just OVERLY obknoxious Hispanic pandering. His entrance tron is the FLAG OF MEXICO now. Come on.

When I say "over" with the Hispanics, I mean as a draw, not somebody who gets a mediocre pop.



Vin Ghostal said:


> Yeah! A guy who makes offensive, racist comments would never win a big match at WrestleMania by submission over the heroic good guy!


Ok, first off, Swagger's NOT Kurt Angle. Secondly, those comments were clearly a joke, which Angle even admits in the extended clip, Swagger and Zeb are serious and are going all out with it. And anybody who seriously thinks Del Rio is tapping out right now is insane. Not that the report said Swagger would win by tap out, I don't know where people got that from, but regardless.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Del Rio is already over with the hispanics. They're trying to get him over with the rest of the audience which definitely isn't working.


its definitely for Hispanic crowd. Thats Vince's major aim with the guy. He has Orton & Sheamus on Smackdown for the rest of the crowd.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, first off, Swagger's NOT Kurt Angle. Secondly, those comments were clearly a joke, which Angle even admits in the extended clip, Swagger and Zeb are serious and are going all out with it. And anybody who seriously thinks Del Rio is tapping out right now is insane. Not that the report said Swagger would win by tap out, I don't know where people got that from, but regardless.


Of course Swagger isn't Kurt Angle. Hell, Swagger isn't even Daivari.

Actually, I don't know why people started going on about reports of Swagger tapping Del Rio out. I don't think Swagger was going to win, but I have a problem with people saying that any result is an absolute *certainty*. There's always an outside chance that Swagger might win cheaply, only to put Del Rio over big time with a tap out at Extreme Rules. If I were betting I'd take Del Rio going away, but nothing's certain. As the bastards at the dirtsheets say, "plans can change."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JY57 said:


> its definitely for Hispanic crowd. Thats Vince's major aim with the guy. He has Orton & Sheamus on Smackdown for the rest of the crowd.


It's kind of ironic, really. The one babyface on SmackDown that's NOT aimed at me is the only one I actually like.



> Of course Swagger isn't Kurt Angle. Hell, Swagger isn't even Daivari.
> 
> Actually, I don't know why people started going on about reports of Swagger tapping Del Rio out. I don't think Swagger was going to win, but I have a problem with people saying that any result is an absolute certainty. There's always an outside chance that Swagger might win cheaply, only to put Del Rio over big time with a tap out at Extreme Rules. If I were betting I'd take Del Rio going away, but nothing's certain. As the bastards at the dirtsheets say, "plans can change."


Maybe there was an outside chance (although I don't think that argument can even be made now) but I'd put it at 5% odds at best. The most likely scenario to happen is Zeb tries to interfere, Ricardo knocks out Zeb with the bucket, Swagger gets distracted with Ricardo and Del Rio puts the armbar on. I don't think there's much of a chance that Swagger got the title when they've shown NO interest in him prior to this. Even his world title win wasn't because they wanted to push him, he simply got lucky because they wanted to put the MITB on a jobber so they could get the reign over with so that the WrestleMania MITB case wouldn't overlap with the MITB PPV. Del Rio was definitely winning. Particularly because WrestleMania is where the WWE loves to re-affirm that the babyfaces are indeed the top guys.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This Real American will be just fine, everyone.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

YOU FUCKED UP! YOU FUCKED UP! YOU FUCKED UP!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Native Americans were doing nothing with America anyway. Europeans did the right thing by taking the land from them and building a rich and powerful civiization. America wouldn't be what it is today without them.


I guess that's what the Nazi's said about the rest of Europe....doesn't justify their actions.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack Swagger should be suspended completely not just taken off some shows. You know what Vince should bury Jack's ass in his hometown of Oaklahoma for Smackdown taping next week and then strip him off his title shot at Wrestlemania 29 that will show him what a fuck up he is. Seriously if WWE dont stop his push then thats a fucking joke considering they stripped RVD of the title years ago and stopped Jeff Hardy winning the MITB for the same reason.

Reading the latest news of Jack Swagger supposingly is planned to win the title at Wrestlemania 29 well I hope to god WWE change that now theres no way they can have him as champion its bad publicity and isnt family friendly to have a guy who drinks and drives and gets high behing the wheel as champion



apokalypse said:


> just check out swagger wife sex tape..damn hot.


Google the name Catalina White sex tape and theres the full video footage in one the links. I give her credit shes proper good at it. Havent a clue who the dude is in the video


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

When did I ever say he should be on the card Apex Rattlesnake?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



moonmop said:


> By the way, was Ziggler EVER going to cash in? If Swagger was really supposed to win the title, I would think that pretty ends the thought that Ziggler was going to cash in at Wrestlemania. I doubt they would have built up this entire Swagger gimmick only for him to lose the title 5 minutes after he won it.
> 
> But now, Ziggler probably will cash in. So Swagger's loss is Ziggler's gain. But without this Swagger episode, seems to me, Ziggler might have been totally left off the card again for crying out loud.


he will have the belt for couple months and lose it in June to in whatever PPV that will be (hopefully King of The Ring). Don't why some people think the guy is going to have one the 'best reigns in history' or whatever


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Human Nature said:


> There's so much wrong with what you said, I don't even have the time to get into it.....


I'm just saying that Zeb Colter and Henry would be a no-go considering Colter's character.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

How about Zeb Colter and Bray Wyatt? Good or Bad?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



RDEvans said:


> How about Zeb Colter and Bray Wyatt? Good or Bad?


 
Wouldn't work either, because of Wyatt's psycho character. Am I the only one that thinks Cesaro and Colter would be a great team?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



> Wouldn't work either, because of Wyatt's psycho character. Am I the only one that thinks Cesaro and Colter would be a great team?


Zeb doesn't like Cesaro, he hates foreigners, period. On SmackDown this week he says Barrett is stealing a job from an American by being here, and he's a heel. His gimmick will only make sense with an American.



RDEvans said:


> How about Zeb Colter and Bray Wyatt? Good or Bad?


Better than Swagger for sure, he looks the part, he's a *******, he could believably play this, AND he would enhance the angle because he can talk his ass off. With Swagger, Zeb just carries the whole angle, but with Wyatt, he can play a Paul Heyman esque role in the sense that they can work side by side.

A few problems though

A ~ His cult leader persona is better than this one, so I wouldn't want to just see that disappear. They'd have to juggle both gimmicks at the same time and I don't know if they could do that.

B ~ He's BRAND NEW. There's no way a new guy could be believably built up within 6 weeks as a serious challenge to Del Rio. Granted, the fact that we're talking about SWAGGER means it's probably a moot point, but regardless, at least he's been on television long enough and has a world title to his name, Wyatt would have to be built absolutely from scratch, and then to ultimately lose would harm him.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Domenico said:


> Wouldn't work either, because of Wyatt's psycho character. *Am I the only one that thinks Cesaro and Colter would be a great team?*


It would but Zeb would have to do some serious backtracking considering the gimmick isn't just against illegal Mexicans crossing the border, it's against any non American born immigrant(see the Zeb/Barrett promo from Smackdown this week)


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Maybe there was an outside chance (although I don't think that argument can even be made now) but I'd put it at 5% odds at best...I don't think there's much of a chance that Swagger got the title when they've shown NO interest in him prior to this. Even his world title win wasn't because they wanted to push him, he simply got lucky because they wanted to put the MITB on a jobber so they could get the reign over with so that the WrestleMania MITB case wouldn't overlap with the MITB PPV. Del Rio was definitely winning. Particularly because WrestleMania is where the WWE loves to re-affirm that the babyfaces are indeed the top guys.


Oh, I agree 100% that, after this arrest, I'd be surprised if the match even occurs at WrestleMania. If it does, there's a .000000001% chance Swagger is winning.

I think Bruno Sammartino being inducted into the HOF will actually play into how WWE handles this situation. Bruno's stated time and again his disgust with the role drugs and prescription medications play in modern wrestling, and I could easily see him saying, "If you let a man who was just arrested for DUI and marijuana possession play a role at WrestleMania, you can take your Hall of Fame induction and shove it."


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What a fucking idiot. He is being given an opportunity of a lifetime and he messes up. What really pisses me off is that there are guys in the back with a lot more talent than Swagger, but don't get the opportunities. Then when Swagger gets it he messes up.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I wouldn't mind a Wyatt/Zeb group. Hell bring over the whole Family and just make Zeb a member. They'd have to work around a bit differently than what they were doing with Swagger/Zeb though: Zeb was the mouthpiece and brains and Swagger was the mindless strongman whereas Wyatt can sure as hell cut a promo and would need to come off as an intelligent leader. Maybe even have Zeb working for him, or they could be on equal groups more like Heyman and Punk. 

Either way it'd be a short time to build him up, but then again it was a short time to build up Swagger as well. He was directionless for two years and vanished only to reappear recently. Sure some people may recognize him but that hardly matters. I'm not saying I think Wyatt, or anybody for that matter, should debut and instantly get a title shot at Wrestlemania but if they still want the feud to go forward and not drop the gimmick that may be the best option. It'd be tough to have ADR retain and keep Wyatt looking strong though.

As for Cesaro, while I'm all for him getting a mouthpiece, Zeb just wouldn't work. He hates all foreigners, not just illegal Mexicans. Though if they want to pretend by foreigners they mean non-white guys I guess they could try and work that out though it'd make a controversial gimmick even more controversial lol.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

i cant be fucked looking through the thread, but WWE has pulled Swagger from all live events.

OP Updated.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I bet nobody would think Jack Swagger of all people would get over 100 page thread on him. He is a stupid fuck up and I hope he is dropped from Wrestlemania 29 he deserves no pay check


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*






Was uploaded today.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



PoisonMouse said:


> Was uploaded today.


LOL being English I find that hilarious as we constantly mock Americans for butchering our language because your too lazy to put the U in colour.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Yeah! A guy who makes offensive, racist comments would never win a big match at WrestleMania by submission over the heroic good guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But ,correct me if I'm wrong, Kurt Angle wasn't being racist directly towards Michaels making that the base of their feud like is in Swagger/ADR. A more comparable case would be Triple H vs Booker but in the time that WWE is living I still convinced that Swagger was never going over.
Of course that everything is possible, but honestly can't see this being the case and this dirthsheet sounds more like an ''Oh Swagger is stupid and is losing even more opportunities, click!''.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, first off, Swagger's NOT Kurt Angle. Secondly, those comments were clearly a joke, which Angle even admits in the extended clip, Swagger and Zeb are serious and are going all out with it. And anybody who seriously thinks Del Rio is tapping out right now is insane. Not that the report said Swagger would win by tap out, I don't know where people got that from, but regardless.


The same site reported that supposedly they were doing an armbreaker vs. ankle lock type of storyline, which by logic would end in a submission match. If somebody believe that the site is right in Swagger winning the tittle then they have to believe the other part too because both have the same quantity of veracity, zero.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Zeb doesn't like Cesaro, he hates foreigners, period. On SmackDown this week he says Barrett is stealing a job from an American by being here, and he's a heel. His gimmick will only make sense with an American.


Yeah, it absolutely has to be an American, and Bray Wyatt doesn't really make sense either. It might have been slightly plausible if HE had been a surprise Elimination Chamber winner, as a triumph like that creates instant credibility. Sure, he'd be going from debuting to a WrestleMania title match in 7 weeks, but at least we're talking about the WHC, which has no inherent value. Also, I really want to see Wyatt built slowly and consistently, not rushed into a title match that he'd likely lose.

As I look up and down the roster, assuming Swagger gets the heave-ho, I have to think it's going to be Ziggler taking his place. Del Rio's faced Show a million times, a Randy Orton turn would be quite abrupt, and Sheamus probably doesn't make sense since the whole purpose of this match (probably) is to put Del Rio over.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*










wwe.com said:


> Following his criticism over the portrayal of WWE Superstars Jack Swagger and Zeb Colter, WWE has extended a formal invitation to talk show host and political commentator Glenn Beck to appear on this week’s episode of Monday Night Raw.
> 
> WWE’s invitation stems from Beck’s recent segment in which he discussed the ongoing rivalry between World Heavyweight Champion Alberto Del Rio, No. 1 contender Swagger and his self-styled mentor Colter. In the segment, Beck specifically directed his comments toward the character of Swagger, recently reinvented as a xenophobic “Real American” who delivers anti-immigration “State of the Union” addresses as the antagonist to the Mexican hero Del Rio. Beck inferred that Swagger’s persona, along with that of Colter as his mentor, would offend WWE’s “conservative” fan base. Beck also referenced WWE as “stupid wrestling people” in the segment, which aired Thursday on The BlazeTV.
> 
> *WWE is in the entertainment business, creating characters and stories that revolve around our Superstars as well as culturally significant current events.* Given Mr. Beck’s comments, WWE is formally extending an invitation to him to address our 14 million weekly viewers and global fan base — as well as the live audience of the WWE Universe — on WWE programming this Monday night. We look forward to Mr. Beck’s reply and the opportunity to have him on Raw.


Link - http://www.wwe.com/shows/outside-the-ring/wwe-invites-glenn-beck-to-appear-on-raw-26093818


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Holy shit! :mark:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Dat kayfabe.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

So wait..... Swagger's still in the match ?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Will be interesting to see what does happen.

And the fact that WWE gets bashed for this is nothing new, but is just stupid.

You see shows like Family Guy, South Park among others where making jokes at political and even religious stuff is a common thing for those shows, yet they don't get criticized nearly the amount WWE does.

At times I think that the media just bashes WWE just cause they want to see someone from WWE come out and be like "It's fake". Nobody in WWE has flat out said the "f word" when talking about WWE(at least I don't believe so), though they basically say every other possible thing(like "it's a tv show,our program contains good guys and bad guys playing characters in storylines" and stuff like that)


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

WWE with another pathetic and futile attempt to make themselves relevant in the media. Better than Snooki, though.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

I don't think Swagger will get any big punishment, a lot of other people have been busted for worse than weed and a DUI, and this guy is getting legit heat and publicity. That being said, seeing Glenn Beck on the show with a swagger shirt would be awesome, and I hate Glenn Beck lol.


----------



## Broken Code (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Does that means Swagger still getting the push???


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Alex Jones claims they asked him to participate in Wrestlemania as well. 

Its hilarious how dumb these folks are. JBL was chasing Mexicans from the border in 2004, he was basically doing a very similar gimmick to what Swagger is doing. Its just more topical right now. 


I guess a look in the mirror isn't what they want. Swagger & Coulter look like deranged, xenophobic, goofballs but art is imitating life. 


This is exactly what I feared would take place with this gimmick.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Rick_James said:


> I don't think Swagger will get any big punishment, a lot of other people have been busted for worse than weed and a DUI, and this guy is getting legit heat and publicity. That being said, seeing Glenn Beck on the show with a swagger shirt would be awesome, and I hate Glenn Beck lol.


The fact is the guy had months off, and within 2 weeks hes got himself arrested! I dont give ahit if he has got legit heat etc. there are guys in that locker room who have busted their ass week in week out, kept themselves clean who are going to struggle to get on the card never mind on a title match (Ziggler!) Swagger is down to win the title off Del Rio, how is that fair? and what does it say to the guys in the back!


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Broken Code said:


> Does that means Swagger still getting the push???


The push is still on!!!


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I hope this is true. I still wanna see this gimmick play out I'm all for swagger still being in the title match for mania, just bury him after.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

God, get Swagger to fuck, replace him with someone with at least a semblance of charisma and this storyline could be huge for the WWE.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

why are WWE helping dumbasses who aren't wrestlers get even more facetime on tv?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Yeah, it absolutely has to be an American, and Bray Wyatt doesn't really make sense either. It might have been slightly plausible if HE had been a surprise Elimination Chamber winner, as a triumph like that creates instant credibility. Sure, he'd be going from debuting to a WrestleMania title match in 7 weeks, but at least we're talking about the WHC, which has no inherent value. Also, I really want to see Wyatt built slowly and consistently, not rushed into a title match that he'd likely lose.
> 
> As I look up and down the roster, assuming Swagger gets the heave-ho, I have to think it's going to be Ziggler taking his place. Del Rio's faced Show a million times, a Randy Orton turn would be quite abrupt, and Sheamus probably doesn't make sense since the whole purpose of this match (probably) is to put Del Rio over.


which is stupid because if that happen than they should jsut turn ADR heel and Ziggler face, since the NY/NJ crowd are very very hard fanatics


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



lisa12000 said:


> The fact is the guy had months off, and within 2 weeks hes got himself arrested! I dont give ahit if he has got legit heat etc. there are guys in that locker room who have busted their ass week in week out, kept themselves clean who are going to struggle to get on the card never mind on a title match (Ziggler!) Swagger is down to win the title off Del Rio, how is that fair? and what does it say to the guys in the back!


If the WWE can cover up stuff like Cena getting divorced because he banged a porn star for a year, they can cut Swagger some slack here. Plus Ziggler busts his ass, but so do many of the other people on the roster. Putting on good matches is only part of the equation, getting over with the crowd and getting publicity is just as important, and this Swagger angle looks like it has a lot of potential


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



lisa12000 said:


> The fact is the guy had months off, and within 2 weeks hes got himself arrested! I dont give ahit if he has got legit heat etc. there are guys in that locker room who have busted their ass week in week out, kept themselves clean who are going to struggle to get on the card never mind on a title match (Ziggler!) Swagger is down to win the title off Del Rio, how is that fair? and what does it say to the guys in the back!



I agree with you but at the same time this is a very interesting character and it only makes sense for Swagger to play it. Its unfair from a perspective that he leapfrogged literally dozens of more deserving guys but its because of this character and story line.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

And here we all were having forgetten about that blubbering idiot. F*** you WWE!!! :flip


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

®eally


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

If the angle didn't get the attention of the media, they would have went on and dropped it. Since it has, however, they going to ride it out. It will continue to get them publicity and attention.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



jonoaries said:


> I agree with you but at the same time this is a very interesting character and it only makes sense for Swagger to play it. Its unfair from a perspective that he leapfrogged literally dozens of more deserving guys but its because of this character and story line.


Yeah, I don't think there will be a "winter of swagger" like there was a "summer of punk" but this thing seems like it could be on the verge of something big.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

IF they are going through with this than color me NOT surprised. I remember they didn't suspend R-Truth from his mess till after his match with Cena & The Rock. If its big enough storyline/angle for Vince than he will wait til its over to take action


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Swagger won't getting depushed till AFTER this feud I thought that would be obvious?


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Beck to break kayfabe live on Monday night raw


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

4/10


----------



## c1599775 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

maybe just MAYBE , vince is trying to bring the attitude era back


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Swagger getting DAT HEAT.

GOAT


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Maybe this is their way of burying Swagger, Glenn Beck will come out and beat him in a loser leaves the USA match


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Has he accepted the invite?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Most wrestling fans probably don't even know who Glenn Beck is.

This is such a pathetic attempt of trying to create controversy. I fail to see how this does anyone any good. Cheap heat in the worse way.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Would mark out for this, would be funniest shit ever. This angle is fucking epic.. I hope they don't drop Swagger, because this has more fire than Rock/Cena/Punk right now.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Love the transparency. Also love that WWE has a sack. This is badass.

Beck will be a bitch and decline I'm sure.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Zeb and Bray Wyatt would make no sense together. Wyatt is a psychotic preacher why would Zeb want anything to do with him? Wyatt doesn't exactly stand for America and the people, plus he is a great talker and in no way needs a mouth piece like Zeb to do his talking like Swagger did.

Plus i think we're jumping the gun here, sure Swagger will most definitely lose to Del Rio or be replaced now but i can still see them keeping Zeb and Swagger together. I think losing his Mania spot is punishment enough for him, just keep him in the mid card for a while now and let Ziggler have his reign.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Well Glenn Beck is going to appear on Raw so it appears WWE may not be punishing Swagger....yet


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This whole angle sucks. Losing Zeb won't matter, just send him and Swagger on their way and kill this shit. Give ADR a real opponent like Henry or Ziggler.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

This is rather interesting

Beck is a fucking douchebag but hes a lightening rod for controversy and attention


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

This would and should be interesting if he has the balls to show up on Raw ha!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*






I bet we'll get another one of those things on Raw. Vince McMahon just satisfying his own needs, but doing stuff on Raw.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

i have a feeling will be seeing a alex jones or glenn beck impersonator (fake) on monday


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

:lol this is awesome. Nothing's happened on screen for me to be an actual fan of the storyline, but the butthurt it's incited is wonderful.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If Zeb was to be paired with anyone, I'd choose Kassius Ohno. He looks the part as well and he's a top talent.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Its kinda funny if you think about it

Glenn insulting wrestling, when hes the biggest carnie and his audience are the biggest rubes of all. All he does is play into what they like, scare them, and act as a character

Much like wrestling


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Well, I guess we needed someone to step up and take the role of "Most insufferable hack on Raw" with Rocky gone this week.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Huganomics said:


> Well, I guess we needed someone to step up and take the role of "Most insufferable hack on Raw" with Rocky gone this week.


:cena2


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Only good thing about the push continuing is that Zeb is the fucking MAN on mic. Shame such a great gimmick and manager are being wasted on a no-talent piece of shit like Swagger. If they'd given all this to someone even half-decent then they'd have a HUGE storyline.


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

As a Glenn Beck fan (don't judge), I got a special kick when I saw Beck burying the WWE.

http://www.video.theblaze.com/media/video.jsp?content_id=25605833&source=THEBLAZE

They basically have a panel burying Jack Swagger.

Worth a watch for some lolz.

PS: THE WWE HAS NOW INVITED GLENN BECK TO GO ON WWE TELEVISION. DO YOU THINK HE'LL ACCEPT?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

I would mark out if Alex Jones comes out, takes off his jacket which reveals an NWO t-shirt all along and betrays all of the listeners who believe in his conspiracies.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Fuck this company for still continuing this angle fpalm


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

I actually think it's beautiful.

Beck makes some great comments though; who the hell are WWE trying to target here?

WWE is mostly popular in the south; the same people who are "tea partiers" right?

I bet the majority of WWE fans AGREE with what Coulter is saying.

That's why the angle might not work.

In any event, I think it's a great angle just because it's edgy.

Expertly designed? Miscasted demographic? Who cares. It has everyone talking.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Funny how the moment Linda loses in spectacular fashion and is more or less driven out of the political world as a laughing stock, the WWE suddenly finds itself growing a pair of balls again. First bringing in this gimmick to begin with, then responding to criticism by not removing it but instead calling out the criticizer. 

So I guess this means they're continuing without Swagger taking any time off then?


I doubt anything is going to come from this. What are we going to get a Glenn Beck vs Zeb showdown? No thanks. Heel/heel matches don't usually work out too well.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

he says wwe hired new writers 2 months ago? no wonder things have been shitty lately.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

jesse ventura w/ alex jones in his corner vs zeb coulter at wrestlemania.

*BOOK IT!!*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Here's to hoping Beck gets the Patriot Act.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Put Zeb with Mark Henry he can be his manager


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



wrestlingNerd said:


> I actually think it's beautiful.
> 
> Beck makes some great comments though; *who the hell are WWE trying to target here?*
> 
> ...


The target audience is the ever expanding Latin-American (predominately liberal I might add) fan base. The Swagger character is/was being built to put Del Rio over.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Suddenly people give a shit what Glen Beck has to say?

Swagger/Colter is fucking awesome and the angle funny as shit. Just watching SD and I pissed myself at the big DONT TREAD ON ME sign on Swagger's entrance. Can't you Punk/ROH/IWc nerds give us old school fans a slice of the pie and let us enjoy this classic attitude era-esque angle without you complaining every step of the way?

Swagger is awesome.. great wrestler, great image but weak talker.. except now he has an awesome mic worker, and this is probably the first time both him and Del Rio have had a legitimate storyline to work with since either guy joined WWE, that isn't just generic "I'm better / No I'm better" bullshit. I hope WWE doesn't drop the ball on this and let the next 6 weeks of Raw and Smackdown play out with an epic Wrestlemania-worthy storyline


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Glenn Beck may have saved Swagger's push for now. :lmao Vince loves mainstream attention.

This angle is controversial and hot. I can't wait to see what comes from this, honestly.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Put Zeb with Mark Henry he can be his manager


Yes the guy who is against people who don't look like him should manage Mark Henry. :HHH2


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



dan the marino said:


> Funny how the moment Linda loses in spectacular fashion and is more or less driven out of the political world as a laughing stock, the WWE suddenly finds itself growing a pair of balls again.


Funny, but good 
(Y)


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

i aint paying no attention to this if swagger is goin unscathed.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Has anyone listened to the interview? The stupidity is painful :lol


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Heel said:


> Only good thing about the push continuing is that Zeb is the fucking MAN on mic. Shame such a great gimmick and manager are being wasted on a no-talent piece of shit like Swagger. If they'd given all this to someone even half-decent then they'd have a HUGE storyline.


I don't get the blind Swagger hate.No talent? His mic skills are poor,hence the much needed manager,but the dudes got size,power,and good in-ring wrestling skills.If he had good mic skills he'd be one of the best well rounded wrestlers in WWE.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Paul Heyman was wright. Everybody wants the Attitude Era to came back but when they do something a little edgy, everybody complain ...
I personnaly think that the new Jack Swagger is better than all the second half of 2012


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...r_Photo_for_Mick_Foley_s_DVD_RAW_Viewers.html



> - Regarding the talk that WWE ripped off their Zeb Colter character from a Lucha Libre USA gimmick, a WWE source notes that officials have been considering the current storyline with Zeb and Jack Swagger for almost a year.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Punter said:


> Fuck this company for still continuing this angle fpalm


It's ridiculous. Yeah, reward the guy who just had a major fuckup with a big wrestlemania payday and fucking world title match. This company has zero standards whatsoever.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Fuck Glenn Beck and every other media outlet for giving this attention, now this fucking talentless piece of shit Jack Swagger gets to still be in a World Title match even though he fucked up big time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

I love listening to most news station talk about wrestling. It's hilarious.

Also very glad for this now that Swagger probably keeps his push.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Glenn Beck will decline the invitation like the festering pile of cunt-shit he is.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

So they had a whole year to pick someone to run this gimmick and they picked....Jack Swagger?!


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Shazayum said:


> It's ridiculous. Yeah, reward the guy who just had a major fuckup with a big wrestlemania payday and fucking world title match. This company has zero standards whatsoever.


I agree with this. Others have been punished for equal or less yet this guy who isn't even over still gets to be on for card for WM. 

I'll give them until Monday where they HOPEFULLY bury this angle and Swagger. If they don't...fuck them.


----------



## lorex (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Wow what an idoit but what do you expect from someone whos every statement is designed to pander to a select audience. First off is he really that despirate for something to talk about now that the election cycle is over that he draws attention to a WWE performer, who is acting the part of a Tea Party jerk to get a cheap reaction from the crowd. The fact is that there are people out there like Glenn Beck that spout the same type of nonsence that Swagger is doing in real life. The reason people react to Swagger the way they do is because the things that are said by Tea Party members and supporters are not universally popular with all people and given the fairly low esteem that most people hold for political figures currently its a natural for WWE to use that to build heat for a character. Now what Swagger did on his own time was stupid and may cost him his push but that remains to be scene.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

The only person Beck will ever bury is himself. Why does he speak as if it's Swagger and Coulter's IRL opinions? Does he get angry at bad guys in movies? Nice to see him taking the moral high ground; while coming to the conclusion that Swagger is unintelligent just because of his speech impediment.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

I find it funny/ridiculous how you're all bitching about how they should remove Swagger from this angle cause he got caught with a bit of weed in his car, yet half of you probably sat there with a fat joint in your hand and trying to come up with elaborate excuses to justify Chris Benoit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Swagger is still one of the best heels around. LOL


----------



## Artazanasss (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Rick_James said:


> If the WWE can cover up stuff like Cena getting divorced because he banged a porn star for a year, they can cut Swagger some slack here. Plus Ziggler busts his ass, but so do many of the other people on the roster. Putting on good matches is only part of the equation, getting over with the crowd and getting publicity is just as important, and this Swagger angle looks like it has a lot of potential


You got to be kidding me are you seriously gonna compare this situations?First of all theres not much of the evidence that Cena did it to begin with,but even if he did so what its his own personal life why do you care?While Jack Swagger not only smooked weed,but was driving too he was puting people in danger,because of his immaturity and lack of responsability if you can't see a difference between this situations then you are a fucking idiot.Swagger deserve to be suspended it doesn't matter that his angle is getting heat he did serious crime and WWE just can't let that slip if they did that example would that be to other wrestlers?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Swagger is still one of the best heels around. LOL


No, Zeb Colter is. Swagger is just lucky he has somebody holding his hand and getting him heat.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

If they could really get Glenn Beck on RAW to interview Zeb Coulter & Jack Swagger, it may be the greatest, most entertaining disaster on WWE TV.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



WashingtonD said:


> I find it funny/ridiculous how you're all bitching about how they should remove Swagger from this angle cause he got caught with a bit of weed in his car, yet half of you probably sat there with a fat joint in your hand and trying to come up with elaborate excuses to justify Chris Benoit.


Exactly, if someone like Cena can get divorced because he banged a porn star for a year, and the WWE covers it up, they can let getting caught with a little bit of weed slide. It's not like they caught the dude with roids.

Not to mention this angle gets more awesome every time someone like Beck or Alex Jones responds to it. The whole thing is friggin hilarious, doesn't matter whether you're a liberal or conservative, and this guy is bringing attention to the show in ways that even Brock or the Rock can't.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

WWE wouldn't be tweeting all the shit they are if Beck wasn't going to be there. They aren't going to give away free publicity. Plus Beck moved to Texas and all the work he does now is out of Dallas.



> [email protected] 2 mins
> To @glennbeck: Get our invite? Hope to see you at @WWE #Raw at @insideaacenter this Monday! wwe.me/hY9kg @StuOnTheBlaze @theblaze


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Rick_James said:


> Exactly, if someone like Cena can get divorced because he banged a porn star for a year, and the WWE covers it up, they can let getting caught with a little bit of weed slide. It's not like they caught the dude with roids.
> 
> Not to mention this angle gets more awesome every time someone like Beck or Alex Jones responds to it. The whole thing is friggin hilarious, doesn't matter whether you're a liberal or conservative, and this guy is bringing attention to the show in ways that even Brock or the Rock can't.


A superstar getting caught with drugs is grounds for suspension in WWE. And Swagger isn't nearly as valuable as John Cena, and it's not like he's any good anyway, so they can can him and replace him easily. They have a whole bunch of superstars they have no idea what to do with anyway. And Cena banging a pornstar was just a rumor that was since proven wrong.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Come on, people. Use that mush between your ears.

Why would ANY conservative or libertarian accept WWE's invitation to Raw? Jack Swagger and Zeb Colter are most certainly NOT a flattering portrayal of the extreme right.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Shazayum said:


> No, Zeb Colter is. Swagger is just lucky he has somebody holding his hand and getting him heat.


Swag can get heat by himself and has proven it in the past, the only difference about this is it's getting major media attention.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

What is he going to confront them, assuming this is a work (and I doubt it)? I can't see the crowd working with either guy... alright I mean they are in Texas but still he's apparently been "insulting" the WWE so I don't see what they're going for.

Also good to know they're willing to play double standards when they want to concerning punishments.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://pwinsider.com/article/75618/more-information-on-the-arrest-of-jack-swagger.html?p=1



> MORE INFORMATION ON THE ARREST OF JACK SWAGGER
> By Dave Scherer on 2013-02-22 15:12:03
> The Associated Press has more details on the 2/19 arrest of Jack Swagger. He was arrested just before midnight on charges of speeding, misdemeanor drug possession and DUI. His car was pulled over for driving 10 mph over the speed limit. His car was towed and he was released from custody to a friend that picked him up at the police station.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Why would ANY conservative or libertarian accept WWE's invitation to Raw?


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

10 MPH over the speed limit? So he could have been doing 40 in a 30 & got pulled over for THAT? That's kind of shitty...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:lmao should warn my father tbh. :side:


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I'd rather be in jail for 2 days than go to counselling sessions, if I drank alcomahol.



kobra860 said:


> Yes the guy who is against people who don't look like him should manage Mark Henry. :HHH2


It's an anti illegal immigrant gimmick, not a racist gimmick.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

First 15 seconds he hates panda people.

How can anyone agree with this?


Anyway why are all these guys who get offended so slow when they talk? Then they try to take the piss out of people with some elementary voice, and stop before they say something directly mean/insulting about someone, pause for 5 seconds and change the subject.

WHY

e:
They also puff at their own jokes as if they're fucking hilarious, it's awkward as hell, and these guys have such a fucking cocky attitude about it.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Shazayum said:


> A superstar getting caught with drugs is grounds for suspension in WWE. And Swagger isn't nearly as valuable as John Cena, and it's not like he's any good anyway, so they can can him and replace him easily. They have a whole bunch of superstars they have no idea what to do with anyway. And Cena banging a pornstar was just a rumor that was since proven wrong.


Let's get real here, the WWE has a deep dark history that was built off drugs, sad as it is to say. What Swagger did is probably not nearly as bad as A LOT of the roster in the past has done... the guy deserves a break. 

And while they have more talented people on the roster, this gimmick is getting hot fast and you can't just re-do this gimmick next week with another guy, it's Swagger or nothing at all with this one... if Vince likes money, he'll continue this Swagger push.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

this will only be interesting if they let beck shoot and share his real thoughts. wwe shouldn't give a script for him to follow. they're probably afraid of him burrying the company and linda even more. so unless they let him shoot i see no point in this.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> If Zeb was to be paired with anyone, I'd choose Kassius Ohno. He looks the part as well and he's a top talent.


who?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Hera said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Incorrect. Whatever money they'd gain in the short term would be lost in the long term due to lost credibility with their audience. Sorry. Incorrect.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Walk-In said:


> 10 MPH over the speed limit? So he could have been doing 40 in a 30 & got pulled over for THAT? That's kind of shitty...


he got CHARGED with doing 10-over...I got pulled over in 2010, and was going 25 over. The officer wasnt a douche and charged me with 10 over so I wouldnt be fucked.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The only thing that might save this angle, depends on how much Vince thinks this angle will get Del Rio over. We could definitely see Swagger reaching Wrestlemania, but chances of him winning the belt are probably done. Swagger will probably serve his punishment after Wrestlemania, or else it wouldn't be fair to others and it would set a bad example on the part of WWE if Swagger got a pass from management. So if Vince sees how much this will get Del Rio over, then they will continue till Wrestlemania. Del Rio is Vinces pet project so he won't drop it until Del Rio is put over.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Did Someone say Swagger was entertaining in the ring and a good wrestler...LOL


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



ShiftyLWO said:


> who?


Chris Hero, a fine talent, but bringing him in out of nowhere, I don't know about that. Wonder if Alex Riley would work.


----------



## Orodreth (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Oxitron said:


> I'd rather be in jail for 2 days than go to counselling sessions, if I drank alcomahol.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an anti illegal immigrant gimmick, not a racist gimmick.



ositivity


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Chris Hero, a fine talent, but bringing him in out of nowhere, I don't know about that. Wonder if Alex Riley would work.


Alex Riley would work much better than Swagger.


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

I find the Swagger / Zeb angle to be very "4 move checkmate" genius. 

I just hope WWE doesn't completely drop the angle in fear of bad publicity; this angle has created more controversy and "heat" and public relations than any wrestling angle I can remember. 

And Rick James is right; Swagger is getting attention from political pundits that the Rock, Brock or Cena just can't reach. (As Mr. Bischoff once said; controversey creates cash).


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Case in point: Here's Alex Jones going off on Swagger

Like them or hate them; both Beck & Alex Jones have massive followings; you can't buy publicity like this.






(skip to like 27:00)


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

I gotta say that I mostly agree w/ Beck's, Hannity's, even Limbaugh's basic views. But when they open up their mouths they just make people like myself look like an idiot. Why Beck and Jones are even paying attention to this baffles me. These guys are just taking this far too seriously.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Rick_James said:


> Exactly, if someone like Cena can get divorced because he banged a porn star for a year, and the WWE covers it up, they can let getting caught with a little bit of weed slide. It's not like they caught the dude with roids.
> 
> Not to mention this angle gets more awesome every time someone like Beck or Alex Jones responds to it. The whole thing is friggin hilarious, doesn't matter whether you're a liberal or conservative, and this guy is bringing attention to the show in ways that even Brock or the Rock can't.


Yep.. I'm more of a centrist/leaning slightly right myself (mostly indifferent/apathetic though) and I would definitely side with a guy like Alex Jones over a cunt like Piers Morgan any day, but I still find this angle fucking hilarious and it cracks me up that the right-wing are throwing a hissy fit about it. It's the best shit WWE have done in a long time, and I hope they push it even further.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Warrior said:


> The only thing that might save this angle, depends on how much Vince thinks this angle will get Del Rio over. We could definitely see Swagger reaching Wrestlemania, but chances of him winning the belt are probably done. Swagger will probably serve his punishment after Wrestlemania, or else it wouldn't be fair to others and it would set a bad example on the part of WWE if Swagger got a pass from management. So if Vince sees how much this will get Del Rio over, then they will continue till Wrestlemania. Del Rio is Vinces pet project so he won't drop it until Del Rio is put over.


Wouldn't it be unfair to other talent if Swagger still makes it to WrestleMania though? If they don't punish him until after, that's still six weeks of him being maintained as a World Heavyweight Championship contender over others who didn't get arrested.


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Jones says that WWE's fanbase are "50% illegal".

Hahaha.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

My favorite part about the whole thing is that Alex Jones and Beck quickly go and say that wrestling's fake and the fans are idiots, but then why take an angle so seriously when you know it's just entertainment?


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Rick_James said:


> Exactly, if someone like Cena can get divorced because he banged a porn star for a year, and the WWE covers it up, they can let getting caught with a little bit of weed slide. It's not like they caught the dude with roids.
> 
> Not to mention this angle gets more awesome every time someone like Beck or Alex Jones responds to it. The whole thing is friggin hilarious, doesn't matter whether you're a liberal or conservative, and this guy is bringing attention to the show in ways that even Brock or the Rock can't.


Thats a horribly flawed analogy. How can you even compare infidelity with DUI. Cena banging a porn star can't get anyone killed. Swagger DUI could have had horribly tragic circumstances. 

Swagger is bringing the wrong sort of attention to the company. there isnt a good side to this if your not TMZ.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Incorrect. Whatever money they'd gain in the short term would be lost in the long term due to lost credibility with their audience. Sorry. Incorrect.


Except Beck has no credibility left. So yeah, he would go for the money.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



WashingtonD said:


> I find it funny/ridiculous how you're all bitching about how they should remove Swagger from this angle cause he got caught with a bit of weed in his car, yet half of you probably sat there with a fat joint in your hand and trying to come up with elaborate excuses to justify Chris Benoit.


Thats such BS. Anyone here smoking pot at home, hell even Swagger not getting caught smoking at home is an extremely different story than being impaired and getting behind the wheel.

Thats inexcusable.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Rick_James said:


> My favorite part about the whole thing is that Alex Jones and Beck quickly go and say that wrestling's fake and the fans are idiots, but then why take an angle so seriously when you know it's just entertainment?


I think somewhere along that rant, he forgot Swagg and Zeb are supposed to be the villains.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



> The Jack Swagger ready for push he look good and he have good manager the dirty dutch. Still if I want I can beat the fuck out oh him





> the Jack Swagger cant handle the moderation Iron Sheik class. Still i respect him and he be ready one day or I fuck his ass make him humble


Sheiky baby.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

So basically a couple of con-artists are calling out a carny company. Sounds about right.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



charmed1 said:


> Thats such BS. Anyone here smoking pot at home, hell even Swagger not getting caught smoking at home is an extremely different story than being impaired and getting behind the wheel.
> 
> Thats inexcusable.


Yeah, you're right about the DUI, it's a pretty shitty thing to do, WM-season or not. Lives could be endangered and such. but it would still be dumb to pull Swagger out of his spot right now just because of that. Would you deserved to get fired from your job for doing the same thing? Swagger has served his punishment, paid his fine and I don't see why WWE should play their part of the law too. A fine for the weed and bad behaviour is just about right and punishment enough.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Charlie Bronson said:


> Except Beck has no credibility left. So yeah, he would go for the money.


He's supporter of Fox News....creditability is long gone.

http://t.co/iCVFsiEB6S


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

whos that old man ? tell me right nooow !


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

People still give a shit what that failure Glenn Beck thinks? Glenn Beck is like a bad fart, stinks like shit when it hits the air, and just when you think it's finally gone, it pops up again to stink up the place all over again.




Eclairal said:


> Paul Heyman was wright. Everybody wants the Attitude Era to came back but when they do something a little edgy, everybody complain ...
> *I personnaly think that the new Jack Swagger is better than all the second half of 2012*


Almost everything is better than the second half of 2012. Arguably the most boring half year of WWE wrestling in fuckin. . .dude, I can't even think of a time it's been noticably worse.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Charlie Bronson said:


> Except Beck has no credibility left. So yeah, he would go for the money.


You completely missed the point and misread what I wrote. What I actually said was "credibility with their audience." Gleen Beck is a blowhard and a moron with no credibility amongst those of us that can read and think, but he has an audience. He wouldn't want to sacrifice that.

I swear to christ, half of you people are borderline illiterate.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Alex Riley >>> Swagger
much much better on mic.In ring em no but still on MIC


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

What a complete tool. He's just started an uber-push, after being absent for six months and he gets done for DUI and weed. Is weed not against the wellness policy? If so, and he's been done for possession, WWE have to suspend him surely?

Utterly stupid on Swagger's part. WWE have clearly invested in him this time around with the push he's just started, and he's fucked it completely.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Glen Beck buried all of you fans. How do you feel?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Glen Beck is a POS, but the man makes alot of money by spewing hate. Last year he made 80mil by telling white people to hate everything he doesn't like....


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Joe E Dangerously said:


> Glen Beck buried all of you fans. How do you feel?


Not only did I not even click the link because I don't give a shit about what Glenn Beck thinks (never have), but his career is buried. His words are meaningless.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



ShyBiSkye said:


> Wouldn't it be unfair to other talent if Swagger still makes it to WrestleMania though? If they don't punish him until after, that's still six weeks of him being maintained as a World Heavyweight Championship contender over others who didn't get arrested.


it doesn't matter if its fair or not. If Vince likes the angle/story he will do it anyways without hesitation. Swagger will jsut lose within a minute at Mania and than get suspended. 

I remember when R-Truth got busted during his storyline with The Miz against Cena & The Rock, but Vince let him to stay for the angle and waited till after Survivor Series to suspend him. So this wouldn't be surprising at all


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



charmed1 said:


> Thats a horribly flawed analogy. How can you even compare infidelity with DUI. Cena banging a porn star can't get anyone killed. Swagger DUI could have had horribly tragic circumstances.
> 
> Swagger is bringing the wrong sort of attention to the company. there isnt a good side to this if your not TMZ.


I'm not saying a DUI is good by any stretch of the imagination, to be honest we don't know how much exactly he had to drink (at least I didn't read the report). That being said, the WWE is getting mainstream publicity from this guy, they'd be foolish to suspend him or take him out of wrestlemania right now. They aren't just getting snippets either, Glenn Beck talked about him for 20 minutes lol.

As for the "wrong attention" the guy is a heel and is supposed to draw heat, he's doing just that. This guy will get legit heat from almost all of the crowd, which is hard to do, even guys like CM Punk can't get that kind of heat becasue there's a lot of people that cheer for him (along with guys like Mark Henry and Brock, who can get bigger pops then the faces).


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Joe E Dangerously said:


> Glen Beck buried all of you fans. How do you feel?


When the village idiot calls everyone else a moron, nobody takes him seriously lol.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Chris Hero, a fine talent, but bringing him in out of nowhere, I don't know about that. Wonder if Alex Riley would work.


That'd be more or less the same thing. Nobody remembers Riley and even if they did it isn't as if he did anything other than job.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JY57 said:


> it doesn't matter if its fair or not. If Vince likes the angle/story he will do it anyways without hesitation. Swagger will jsut lose within a minute at Mania and than get suspended.
> 
> I remember when R-Truth got busted during his storyline with The Miz against Cena & The Rock, but Vince let him to stay for the angle and waited till after Survivor Series to suspend him. So this wouldn't be surprising at all


Didn't Truth get busted like a week or two before Survivor Series? They didn't really have any time to build anyone else to take his place.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> ...Wonder if Alex Riley would work.


So, get rid of a guy who got done for a DUI, and replace him with a guy whose push got cancelled because he got done for a DUI?

I know it was ages ago, but it would be massively hypocritical.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Joe E Dangerously said:


> Glen Beck buried all of you fans. How do you feel?


Because I'm Australian I have no idea who this guy is, but I could instantly tell he was a narrow-minded bigoted hypocritical contradicting fucktard in the first 15 seconds.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



MovedManc said:


> So, get rid of a guy who got done for a DUI, and replace him with a guy whose push got cancelled because he got done for a DUI?
> 
> I know it was ages ago, but it would be massively hypocritical.


Technically, but if they can give someone who screwed up enough times as Jeff Hardy a second/third chance as well as the WWE AND World title, then I think they can give Alex a second chance especially since it happened awhile ago. I do agree it wouldn't be fair if it RECENTLY happened, but the past is the past....and I feel the same for Jack, in time I believe he deserves another chance.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



MovedManc said:


> So, get rid of a guy who got done for a DUI, and replace him with a guy whose push got cancelled because he got done for a DUI?
> 
> I know it was ages ago, but it would be massively hypocritical.


Tbh, I don't want Swagger replaced, but he did do something that violated WWE's policies, so whatever happens happens. If they plan to drop the entire angle, then shit should be easy, but continuing the angle with someone else, I just trying to figure. What Riley did was back then, and we are in the now.

And I'm not going to be ignorant like most on here and deny that the dude is weirdly charismatic even after WWE has buried him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



WashingtonD said:


> I find it funny/ridiculous how you're all bitching about how they should remove Swagger from this angle cause he got caught with a bit of weed in his car, yet half of you probably sat there with a fat joint in your hand and trying to come up with elaborate excuses to justify Chris Benoit.


:kenny it might be do with him getting a DUI actually. And the fact he should not be in a world title match at Mania in the first place. WWE's own rules say he should be fired and LMAO at anyone saying what Cena did is worse then a DUI. 



Also who cares about some bigot


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mclovin it said:


> WWE's own rules say he should be fired and LMAO at anyone saying what Cena did is worse then a DUI.


DUIs are horrible but Cena is a horrible person.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> And I'm not going to be ignorant like most on here and deny that the dude is weirdly charismatic even after WWE has buried him.


"Yoshi, when that was over, he looked like the worlds largest, fattest, traffic cone. Seriously... ~ THTTOPPP, YER GETTA GO THET WAY"


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I watched SD and


Spoiler: SmackDown



it seems like they're already preparing the Swagger & Colter break-up. Colter brainwashed Swagger, according to JBL. So let me guess, Swagger loses in 18 seconds at Mania and the next night on RAW, Colter says Swagger is a disgrace to America because he lost to a Mexican in seconds. He says there is no hope for America and leaves the WWE. Swagger goes back to jobbing. Wonderful.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Why hasn't he been fired yet?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Oxitron said:


> DUIs are horrible but Cena is a horrible person.


Nearly killing someone is worse then shagging some pornstar. I hate Cena but come on anyone who thinks cheating is worse then driving while on weed needs to get their priority straight


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mclovin it said:


> Nearly killing someone is worse then shagging some pornstar. I hate Cena but come on anyone who thinks cheating is worse then driving while on weed needs to get their priority straight


He didn't nearly kill someone. Driving under the influence is a bad thing to do, yes, and anyone who does it is a fucking idiot, but he didn't actually hurt anyone.

Cena's done more than that though.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I'm a big fan of his, but he deserves to be suspended/jobbed out and taken out of mania match. Maybe we can smoke one day jack, lol.


----------



## vatosloco (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Why hasn't he been fired yet?



It was a recorded show, im actually excited to see what happens in monday raw


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mclovin it said:


> Nearly killing someone is worse then shagging some pornstar. I hate Cena but come on anyone who thinks cheating is worse then driving while on weed needs to get their priority straight


He didn't nearly kill anyone, he simply went slightly over the speed limit and was immediately caught.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> I watched SD and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SmackDown
> ...


I thought you were leaving the forum


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



wrestlingNerd said:


> As a Glenn Beck fan (don't judge)


I'm going to. You must be an awful person.

Still, hopefully this means the angle will continue seen as it is drumming up some publicity and I am enjoying it after all.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



WashingtonD said:


> Yep.. I'm more of a centrist/leaning slightly right myself (mostly indifferent/apathetic though) and I would definitely side with a guy like Alex Jones over a cunt like Piers Morgan any day, but I still find this angle fucking hilarious and it cracks me up that the right-wing are throwing a hissy fit about it. It's the best shit WWE have done in a long time, and I hope they push it even further.


 Ha did you just say Piers Morgan was the opposite of Alex Jones, Piers Morgan was right wing as fuck when he was over here. All he did was tell you the truth that maybe after a load of 7 year olds got killed it was time to put the guns down.

Beck's rant is childish as shit. Oh and ill informed as well, like the bit about Vietnam Vets , guess what Mantell is a vet. Beck goes off on one saying the tea party not being racists and then takes the piss out of some poor old Korean lady. Way to pick your targets Glenn, at least WWE picked on bigger groups.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Oxitron said:


> He didn't nearly kill someone. Driving under the influence is a bad thing to do, yes, and anyone who does it is a fucking idiot, but he didn't actually hurt anyone.
> 
> Cena's done more than that though.


The second you get behind the wheel high or drunk you are potentially killing someone. Does not matter what speed he is driving. Please enlighten me on what Cena's done that is worse


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> I watched SD and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SmackDown
> ...


Dat over analysis.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mclovin it said:


> The second you get behind the wheel high or drunk you are potentially killing someone. Does not matter what speed he is driving. Please enlighten me on what Cena's done that is worse


Swagger has faced his punishment outside the ring. I don't see why this should have any impact on his WWE career as they are totally unrelated.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Karma101 said:


> Swagger has faced his punishment outside the ring. I don't see why this should have any impact on his WWE career as they are totally unrelated.


WWE rules state that he is subject to dismissal and if RVD can lsoe both the WWE and the ECW title in two days for just smoking pot so it is only fair swagger should lose his shot.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mclovin it said:


> The second you get behind the wheel high or drunk you are potentially killing someone. Does not matter what speed he is driving. Please enlighten me on what Cena's done that is worse


That's exaggerating, quite a bit.

And I never said Cena's done worse, I said he's done more than what you said he done.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mclovin it said:


> WWE rules state that he is subject to dismissal and if RVD can lsoe both the WWE and the ECW title in two days for just smoking pot so it is only fair swagger should lose his shot.


But I don't think that should be the case. Two wrongs don't make a right. I also don't really care what happens to on-screen talent in their personal lives.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> I thought you were leaving the forum


they always coming back


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Karma101 said:


> But I don't think that should be the case. Two wrongs don't make a right. I also don't really care what happens to on-screen talent in their personal lives.


Why would the company push someone they clearly can't trust? If Hardy and RVD got punished for less then swagger should too or the company are breaking there own rules. Their own rules state that he is subject to dismissal.



Oxitron said:


> That's exaggerating, quite a bit.
> 
> And I never said Cena's done worse, I said he's done more than what you said he done.


It is not at all.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If anybody on the roster really deserved to lose in 18 seconds at Wrestlemania it is Swagger.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Karma101 said:


> But I don't think that should be the case. Two wrongs don't make a right. I also don't really care what happens to on-screen talent in their personal lives.


Dude, just stop, Mc is going all out to label Swagger a horrible human being because of one mistake, but the dude VIOLATED a rule he clearly knew about, I don't think he deserves a firing by any means because if this was Ziggler I know nobody would be justifying a firing or even a suspension for his first time offense. But if he gets suspended and loses his spot, it's clearly deserved and only his fault.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> I thought you were leaving the forum


Finally, HEELKris has returned to wrestlingforum.com !

Michael Cole : Oh my it's HEELKris!
Jerry Lawler : He's back and he's better than ever! The happy days are here again



jokes aside, I'm leaving after WM. I'm trying to forget Jack Swagger and find myself a new favorite wrestler


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Dude, just stop, Mc is going all out to label Swagger a horrible human being because of one mistake, but the dude VIOLATED a rule he clearly knew about, I don't think he deserves a firing by any means because if this was Ziggler I know nobody would be justifying a firing or even a suspension for his first time offense. But if he gets suspended and loses his spot, it's clearly deserved and only his fault.


:kenny Please post where I said he was a horrible human being? I said what he did was worse then Cena cheating which it is. And I would be doing the same if Bryan had done what swagger did in the middle of a massive push and was high while driving. Swagger should be suspended. How can the company trust the guy? He is a moron and should be suspended


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mclovin it said:


> It is not at all.


You endanger everyone's lives by living. You go outside of your own house and you dramatically increase that endangerment. You get in a car and you dramatically increase that endangerment. You drink, then get in a car and you dramatically increase that endangerment again.

Yes it's fact, but the way you're saying it is like he actually had a near-hit with a pedestrian or another vehicle and legitimately almost killed someone.

He didn't.
He just substantially upped his chances of doing it, which yes is a horrible thing to do, especially when you can control it (you certainly don't have to drink and drive) but like I said, you're exaggerating it a bit.

I'm not against you nor do I disagree with your stance on the subject - I myself despise the entire concept and usage of alcohol as a consumable beverage, but you're making this out to be overly extreme my friend.


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Wow Im actually getting really interested in the WHC feud right now. They're getting alot of mainstream exposure from this. I hope Glenn Beck does appear on RAW, this could be one of the best WHC feuds in a long time. 
Im loving the involvement of all these political commentators in this feud, this is gonna make both Del Rio and Swagger a star by the end of it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Oxitron said:


> You endanger everyone's lives by living. You go outside of your own house and you dramatically increase that endangerment. You get in a car and you dramatically increase that endangerment. You drink, then get in a car and you dramatically increase that endangerment again.
> 
> Yes it's fact, but the way you're saying it is like he actually had a near-hit with a pedestrian or another vehicle and legitimately almost killed someone.
> 
> ...


I don't care how I say it what he did is something I abhor plain and simple. Also according to reports he was not drunk he was high. He put other people's lives in danger being a moron. My problem is people treating it like no big deal.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

If Beck accepts that means that on that RAW I'll have two possible piss breaks (Oh WWE, spoiling me for choice again!) because I never want to voluntarily hear that man say anything except if its in very select highlights of his most insane gibberish.

Putting up with an entire segment of the guy? I'd sooner slice my own ears off with a rusty pair of nail clippers.



Vin Ghostal said:


> You completely missed the point and misread what I wrote. What I actually said was "credibility with their audience." Gleen Beck is a blowhard and a moron with no credibility amongst those of us that can read and think, but he has an audience. He wouldn't want to sacrifice that.
> 
> I swear to christ, half of you people are borderline illiterate.


I know this is dipping into stereotype but I really can't picture "WWE Universe" and "racist paranoid gun nuts stocking up on 'survival seeds' in their bunker for when Obama appoints himself Supreme Dark Overlord of All" being two audiences that overlap all that much.

So Beck appearing on WWE... any of his audience he does bring over will be counter-acted by sensible people turning off the TV to avoid listening to the lunatic.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

People like this piss me off. He didn't bury anything lmao. He's just talking out of his ass. I hope WJ does a burial video on him like he did on Alex Jones


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Who the hell is Glenn Beck?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Oxitron said:


> DUIs are horrible but Cena is a horrible person.


More on this please. What?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> Finally, HEELKris has returned to wrestlingforum.com !
> 
> *Todd Grisham: It... it's HEELKris.*
> 
> jokes aside, I'm leaving after WM. I'm trying to forget Jack Swagger and find myself a new favorite wrestler


Fixed for you buddy, I hope you appreciate the hard work both I and sir Grisham but in to your 'return'.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mclovin it said:


> :kenny Please post where I said he was a horrible human being? I said what he did was worse then Cena cheating which it is. And I would be doing the same if Bryan had done what swagger did in the middle of a massive push and was high while driving. Swagger should be suspended. How can the company trust the guy? He is a moron and should be suspended


I never said you said it, I only said you're going all out to label him one. He wasn't drunk, he was high, and went slightly over the speed limit. Regardless of that, I agree he should be punished, but anybody who says that they would be going all out and acting like they wouldn't want to at least have their fave be given a chance to continue a hot angle and then serve their punishment is only fooling themselves.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mclovin it said:


> I don't care how I say it what he did is something I abhor plain and simple. Also according to reports he was not drunk he was high. He put other people's lives in danger being a moron. My problem is people treating it like no big deal.


Correct me if I'm wrong but being high on weed behind the wheel isn't as bad as being intoxicated via alcohol?



KuritaDavion said:


> More on this please. What?


wut


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Reservoir Angel said:


> If Beck accepts that means that on that RAW I'll have two possible piss breaks (Oh WWE, spoiling me for choice again!) because I never want to voluntarily hear that man say anything except if its in very select highlights of his most insane gibberish.
> 
> Putting up with an entire segment of the guy? I'd sooner slice my own ears off with a rusty pair of nail clippers.


2... I Count alot more than that

1.Diva Match
2.Clay/tensai
3.Cena Promo
4.Coles Recaps
5.Becks/Swagger


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> I never said you said it, I only said you're going all out to label him one. He wasn't drunk, he was high, and went slightly over the speed limit. Regardless of that, I agree he should be punished, but anybody who says that they would be going all out and acting like they wouldn't want to at least have their fave be given a chance to continue a hot angle and then serve their punishment is only fooling themselves.


Not I am going all out to stop people being dumbass saying it is not big deal. I never said he was drunk and being high is still bad. Not as bad a being drunk but still dangerous as hell. I have problem with people who get high or drunk and get behind a wheel. One of the things I hate the most. 

Oxitron yes but how does that make it better? That is like saying a show is good because another show is worse.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Oxitron said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but being high on weed behind the wheel isn't as bad as being intoxicated via alcohol?


It is not. 

You still shouldn't do it, but if you're looking to compare the two then driving high is less immediately dangerous to yourself and others than driving drunk.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mclovin it said:


> Oxitron yes but how does that make it better? That is like saying a show is good because another show is worse.


Like I said in a rather lengthy reply, you're completely right, you're just overhyping it a little.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



WashingtonD said:


> Yeah, you're right about the DUI, it's a pretty shitty thing to do, WM-season or not. Lives could be endangered and such. but it would still be dumb to pull Swagger out of his spot right now just because of that. Would you deserved to get fired from your job for doing the same thing? Swagger has served his punishment, paid his fine and I don't see why WWE should play their part of the law too. A fine for the weed and bad behaviour is just about right and punishment enough.


If that was the case, then RVD shouldn't have been stripped of his titles and suspended considering they both got caught speeding and in possession of Marijuana.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Oxitron said:


> wut


What has Cena done that's horrible that equates to a DUI?

And it's not as bad a drinking alcohol and then driving but it's still stupid for Swagger to have done it.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



KuritaDavion said:


> What has Cena done that's horrible that equates to a DUI?


I said like two posts before you quoted me I never said it was as bad, I just said he's a horrible person lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mclovin it said:


> Not I am going all out to stop people being dumbass saying it is not big deal. I never said he was drunk and being high is still bad. Not as bad a being drunk but still dangerous as hell. I have problem with people who get high or drunk and get behind a wheel. One of the things I hate the most.
> 
> Oxitron yes but how does that make it better? That is like saying a show is good because another show is worse.


Fair enough, I guess. But Everybody saying he should be fired and calling him a piece of shit when someone like Riley who was actually arrested for being drunk and behind the wheel and still with the company is clearly just proving how much of a blind hater they are.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

It's been 2 days and I still lmao over Jack STAGGER, hahahaha


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Fair enough, I guess. But Everybody saying he should be fired and calling him a piece of shit when someone like Riley who was actually arrested for being drunk and behind the wheel and still with the company is clearly just proving how much of a blind hater they are.


Riley as talented as he is should have got locked up. Also he is lucky to have a job. So is the one of the dancing chick. Plain and simple. Swagger might not be a horrid human being though he is moron. He should be suspended for his actions as Hardy and RVD were for less. Plus I see from a manager perspective. Would you want someone working for you who when giving a great chance fucks up big time? Would you trust them again? I would not trust them again


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Not sure if its reported already but they found Weed on him too guys, hes screwed.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mclovin it said:


> Riley as talented as he is should have got locked up. Also he is lucky to have a job. So is the one of the dancing chick. Plain and simple. Swagger might not be a horrid human being though he is moron. He should be suspended for his actions as Hardy and RVD were for less. Plus I see from a manager perspective. Would you want someone working for you who when giving a great chance fucks up big time? Would you trust them again? I would not trust them again


There's a difference between DUI and DUI and almost killing someone directly...

I'm an avid hater of alcohol and even I understand the differences. Mild, but different.


----------



## takerfan88 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

The WWE holds most of their events in major cities. Cities are urban areas that usually have a diverse population. Even the Southern Cities are diverse and tend to be far more liberal.

It’s the rural areas and the suburbs (to a lesser extent) that may agree with what Zeb Coulter is preaching, but if those people aren’t attending shows, then they’re not their cheering on what Coulter is saying.

In other words, WWE knows exactly what kinds of fans attend their shows. Just look at the audience. Their young and diverse, even in the South. The demographics would suggest that Swagger would get over as a heel, not to mention it’s about the presentation.

In addition, no publicity is bad publicity. If Glenn Beck is talking about it, then soon MSNBC will as well. That’s what WWE wants. They like the attention. If they continue to get it, then the angle is a success from their point of view. If people ignore them, then the angle is a failure. Right now, it’s a success and inviting Glenn Beck to appear on television only adds fuel to the fire. That is exactly what Vince McMahon wants.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I'm actually really disappointed in hindsight, I thought this could have the potential to make Swagger one of the biggest heels in years. Similar approach the Hassan gimmick albeit less controversial. Also a waste of a badass theme .


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Nimbus said:


> Not sure if its reported already but they found Weed on him too guys, hes screwed.


Thanks for letting us know. It's not like it's in the thread title or anything...


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I'll still hold out hope that they don't trash this storyline simply because if they go with something else instead. Jericho and Mark Henry losing the chamber would have been for nothing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Oxitron said:


> There's a difference between DUI and DUI and almost killing someone directly...
> 
> I'm an avid hater of alcohol and even I understand the differences. Mild, but different.


And imo when you step in the car in that state you are turning your car into a weapon.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mclovin it said:


> And imo when you step in the car in that state you are turning your car into a weapon.


Yea I said that before. 
You don't need to be drunk to make a car a dangerous object.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mclovin it said:


> Riley as talented as he is should have got locked up. Also he is lucky to have a job. So is the one of the dancing chick. Plain and simple. Swagger might not be a horrid human being though he is moron. He should be suspended for his actions as Hardy and RVD were for less. Plus I see from a manager perspective. *Would you want someone working for you who when giving a great chance fucks up big time? Would you trust them again? I would not trust them again*


No, I don't think they would be the best person to represent my company in such a major role, because that's a completely unappreciative move he pulled. But what my point is, is that some people feel that Riley should be pushed majorly again even after what he did, and wasn't that during the time of his nice push? Not that it matters, I personally don't think Swagger should be fired, and wouldn't mind him continuing the angle like I know most others would want their faves to continue a hot angle even knowing that there is a high chance of that not happening.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Glenn Beck on RAW will do more damage than good. Alex Jones at Wrestlemania would be even worse, especially coming off that Piers Morgan debacle a few weeks back. It simply isn't worth the trouble those kinds of folks bring. 


I would love to see a Tea Party section with flags and other "patriotic" paraphanalia cheering for Swags, that would be better than bringing in loonies and making them feel important.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Can we stop with the DUI talk already lol? Nobody is saying a DUI is a good thing, but when the other people on the roster have received them and not gotten fired, they should treat Swagger the same.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

You're all horrible human beings. ALL OF YOU.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



dxbender said:


> You see shows like Family Guy, South Park among others where making jokes at political and even religious stuff is a common thing for those shows, yet they don't get criticized nearly the amount WWE does.


Because they're actually current when it comes to politics and religion and pop culture, in general, unlike WWE. Nobody's cared about Glenn Beck for years.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



dxbender said:


> He's supporter of Fox News....creditability is long gone.
> 
> http://t.co/iCVFsiEB6S


Didn't Fox cancel his TV show though? I thought at the time, they said it was too depressing lol... not sure if he's a big fan of them now (I could be wrong though, I really don't follow the guy).


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> No, I don't think they would be the best person to represent my company in such a major role, because that's a completely unappreciative move he pulled. But what my point is, is that some people feel that Riley should be pushed majorly again even after what he did, and wasn't that during the time of his nice push? Not that it matters, I personally don't think Swagger should be fired, and wouldn't mind him continuing the angle like I know most others would want their faves to continue a hot angle even knowing that there is a high chance of that not happening.


Yeah I get your point and I agree though not as nice. He should be used in the mid card though but not in a top role. If the angle carries on hopefully swagger stays silents and just wrestles. Him shouting takes away from the promos in my view.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



jonoaries said:


> Glenn Beck on RAW will do more damage than good. Alex Jones at Wrestlemania would be even worse, especially coming off that Piers Morgan debacle a few weeks back. It simply isn't worth the trouble those kinds of folks bring.
> 
> 
> I would love to see a Tea Party section with flags and other "patriotic" paraphanalia cheering for Swags, that would be better than bringing in loonies and making them feel important.


Only good idea for Alex Jones would be to give him promo time backstage, that way, when he starts the crazy talk, you can edit out most of it. I do think Alex Jones in some capacity could be interesting though.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

What about Jimmy Uso? He was arrested for DUI and WWE didn't suspend him or anything. Curt Hawkins just mocked it in a segment on NXT lol.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Yeah but he was also done for weed and other have had their push stopped for it. The DUI is something I have a problem with. Did not even know about jimmy uso when was this?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

I hope he accepts and shits on Vince. Glenn Beck (I don't listen to him) sounds super obnoxious. Is this accurate?


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mclovin it said:


> Yeah but he was also done for weed and other have had their push stopped for it. The DUI is something I have a problem with. Did not even know about jimmy uso when was this?


2011 http://www.tmz.com/2011/09/29/wwe-jimmy-uso-arrested-dui-rikishi-stinkface-the-rock/






3:41 & 3:53 Hawkins mocks Jimmy



Damn lmao WWE's policy is BS. *"Any WWE Talent, who is arrested, convicted or who admits to a violation of law relating to use, possession, purchase, sale or distribution of drugs will be in material breach of his/her contract with WWE and subject to immediate dismissal."*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Booze is not a drug in the law's eyes. So their policy can't be used on alchcol related crimes


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

These guys are taking the bait real easily.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

He'll probably say yes because he's an attention whore.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Seriously, do you guys realize wrestling is fake right? this is part of an angle...jesus.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Glen Beck insults wrestling fans on their intelligence yet is taking a TV character seriously. Oh the irony.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Nimbus said:


> Seriously, do you guys realize wrestling is fake right? this is part of an angle...jesus.


:skip

Try harder.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If True..sucks for Swagger :lmao

Either way...stupid Swagger! :

Wrestlezone.com- 


> According to The Wrestling Observer, initial creative plans called for Jack Swagger to win the World Title at WrestleMania, however, Swagger's recent DUI arrest could put those plans in jeopardy.
> 
> Should WWE decide to pull Swagger from the title match at 'Mania, the title shot would likely go to Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*






Yeah he's not getting taken off tv. Damn.

BTW, Dutch is great.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Zeb Colter responds to Glenn Beck*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfHJjS_o0Co

Apologies if this has already been posted. I saw thread addressing the WWE inviting Beck to their program, but didn't see any discussion of this.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Jon Stewart/Daily SHow going to have field day cover this if does happen...making fool of themselves on WWE TV show.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Zeb Colter responds to Glenn Beck*

It's all obviously a work leading up to a Tea Party match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Zeb Colter responds to Glenn Beck*



razzathereaver said:


> It's all obviously a work leading up to a Tea Party match at Wrestlemania.


Piss Break Number 1 Booked


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*





 Holy crap. Talking about going out of character. Had to be done.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Zeb Colter responds to Glenn Beck*

ZEB COLTER IS THE BEST THING IN THE WWE NOW DAYS!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah he's not getting taken off tv. Damn.
> 
> BTW, Dutch is great.


Man, they really addressed that issue. Goodbye kayfabe!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Nimbus said:


> Seriously, do you guys realize wrestling is fake right? this is part of an angle...jesus.


:kenny please pay attention


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

sizor said:


> ZEB COLTER IS THE BEST THING IN THE WWE NOW DAYS!


I agree, he's at least damn near. Also this comes across ad HIS agenda with help from Swagger. So if they do get rid of Swagger I hope they continue Zeb as a manager and let him find someone else. I'd mark for a bit of a stable with him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Wow :lmao the fact they had to do this is hilarious. Glenn Beck is a fucking moron. Dutch fucking owned him in that video.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

lol at them only defending a shitty gimmick (that I sadly like) with 1 aspect; "he called our wrestling fans stupid!". I love abused context.


It was a really good retort too.

edit: Swagger needs a new catch phrase NOW! also, if Glenn Beck comes on Raw then Swagger is 100% not getting in any trouble from WWE.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

Who would work best with Zeb? Cesaro maybe?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

By having Zeb & Swags diss Wade Barrett the
WWE copped out. Yes, Wade Barrett is a
foreigner but we KNOW this was aimed at
Mexicans, so why have him diss Barrett? To
make it seem like he's equal opportunity? Smh.
I still expect great things but they went PC on
that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

Swagger is perfect for this gimmick, because once it flames out he can be fired with no real loss. And it will flame out. Vince will ride this for the controversy through WM, but there isn't a long shelf life on this one. 

Swagger also is from Perry Oklahoma, wrestled since he was five and played college football. So there is some legit background believability to his character. Also it helps him deal with the mark crazies that he's 6'6" 250lbs if anybody gets stupid. Tea Party folks think he's demonizing them and are pissed about it - he could get some old school "it's real to me dammit" heat where he needs to watch himself when he's leaving the arena. 

Only others I'd maybe add to this act would be the Briscoes.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Zeb Colter makes Glenn Beck look like a fool*

As if Glenn 'cunt' Beck didn't do a good enough job of that himself. I bet the pussy doesn't even accept the invitation.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Hopefully videos like this stop people harping for his release, for a clause that probably only exists if someone commits murder while intoxicated, or hauling kilos of drugs. And he'll probably take his punishment after he makes the WWE a nice bit of money from this angle.

Hes paid his dues, he'll pay more. But the amount of people viciously baying for blood is ridiculous.

And I had a big lol at that Wrestlezone link 'the plan was for him to win the world title at WM', HA
HA
H
A

They are going to make a xenophobic heel wrestler win over their top Latin American World Champion

At Wrestlemania.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Swagger and Dutch better have CCW permits. Jones and Beck followers are more than a little nuts.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

Has the conservative media brought up Swagger's DUI yet? Would legit LOL if Beck does live on RAW.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

WTF happened in that promo? :lmao


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Zeb Colter makes Glenn Beck look like a fool*

Oh my God, Zeb Coulter is amazing. I want him in wrestling until he dies. Swagger, however, can fuck off.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

That was fucking epic honestly, I can't wait for RAW.
Either he's going to snake out of it and make some bullshit excuse, or he's going to come and make a fool out of himself.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah he's not getting taken off tv. Damn.
> 
> BTW, Dutch is great.


That was great.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Don't fuck with Dutch


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Zeb Colter makes Glenn Beck look like a fool*

That was awsome haha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

This Glen Beck/WWE situation has some potential.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Zeb Colter makes Glenn Beck look like a fool*

Ugh, too much breaking of Kayfabe these days D:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*



#Mark said:


> Has the conservative media brought up Swagger's DUI yet? Would legit LOL if Beck does live on RAW.


He's most definitely gonna resort to bringing that up which is why I think this is a bad idea. lol


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> This Glen Beck/WWE situation has some potential.


What's funny is that it seems this was a secondary plan of the WWE.

Like, as if they thought "what if they get mad?" "Oh we'll just shoot on their idiocy..." so either way they could make them look bad.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

Glenn Beck


:lmao :lmao :lmao


What a fucking moron.

I had a fantastic laugh at his assumption that most people who watch wrestling are fucking idiots, yet, here is a full grown man getting his adult diapers in a twist because of scripted entertainment.


Jesus Christ, I just love these people who insult wrestling fans while getting serious about the product. WE know it's scripted. WE know this is just to get reactions. Maybe these dumb motherfuckers who think wrestling fans have a single digit IQ should take a moment to think about how smart THEY are getting rattled by characters on a weekly TV show.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Zeb Colter makes Glenn Beck look like a fool*

This shit was highly entertaining. Imagine if they did that in the ring though? Ha ha


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Zeb Colter makes Glenn Beck look like a fool*



Aloverssoulz said:


> Ugh, too much breaking of Kayfabe these days D:


It's probably only going to be shown on youtube. Doesn't really matter.
And they've already made Glenn Beck as the title said look like a complete fool just from that youtube video alone. Hopefully he has the balls to accept. I'd love to see him get boo'ed out of the building. :vince


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Damn man that's epic.

I wonder when this was recorded?

I wonder if Swagger is off the hook?

WE THE PEOPLE

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Dutch is greatest thing going on, hands down.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Zeb Colter makes Glenn Beck look like a fool*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Oh my God, Zeb Coulter is amazing. I want him in wrestling until he dies. Swagger, however, can fuck off.


Made SD entertaining for me tonight.


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

It looks like Swagger got a haircut in that latest vid.

Maybe Vince chewed him out and told him to stop being a dirty hippie lol.

"I'll cut you out of this home if you don't cut that hair!"-Vince


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

:mark: at that new Colter/Swagger video addressing Glenn Beck.

Glenn Beck is an idiot, referring to them as "stupid wrestling people" yet getting all bent out of a shape and devoting a 20 minute segment towards ENTERTAINMENT like it's all real. It's just like any movie or show on television.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

So Swagger is sticking around after all? Wow..


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

I'm actually intrigued by this story now, I hope they don't pull the plug yet.. I like Dutch on my TV screen.

Swagger could fuck off after Mania for all I care.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

That response video was pretty sweet. Who would have guessed Jack Swagger would be the hottest thing in the WWE 45ish days away from Wrestlemania.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



#Mark said:


> I'm actually intrigued by this story now, I hope they don't pull the plug yet.. I like Dutch on my TV screen.
> 
> Swagger could fuck off after Mania for all I care.


What would he do without Swagger though? A quick swap to a new wrestler to manage wouldn't work.


Shoot promos sure do gain a lot of fandom though.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Jack Swagger and Dutch Mantel fucking OWN. That response video was freaking great.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Response video was great, but let's be honest: No Glen Beck supporter is gonna see it. They aren't gonna be on WWE's youtube channel. So basically, the WWE just reminded us wrestling is staged and broke our immersion again kinda for nothing.

Plus, they unlisted the best version. The green screen one with Dutch's super condescending "That's what we call a promo, Glenn." and flat out using their real names.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

Beck of all people calling any group of fans idiots is just beautiful.

I doubt he'll show up and I doubt Vince actually wants to bring him in, it's just talk. They probably wouldn't trust him out there even if he wanted to show up and anyway it'd basically be a heel vs heel promo.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter Discussion Thread*

he's not showing up, it will go down similar to when Bischoff called out Vince in WCW


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The video is private now.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



wrestlingNerd said:


> It looks like Swagger got a haircut in that latest vid.
> 
> Maybe Vince chewed him out and told him to stop being a dirty hippie lol.
> 
> "I'll cut you out of this home if you don't cut that hair!"-Vince


looks like he just slicked his hair back


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Zeb Colter makes Glenn Beck look like a fool*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> As if Glenn 'cunt' Beck didn't do a good enough job of that himself. I bet the pussy doesn't even accept the invitation.


The way Zeb sells the product reminds me of this promo:






it's been a long time since someone has pitched to an outsider like this.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Zeb Colter makes Glenn Beck look like a fool*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> As if Glenn 'cunt' Beck didn't do a good enough job of that himself. I bet the pussy doesn't even accept the invitation.


I hate that they're breaking kayfabe just to explain the obvious.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Zeb Colter makes Glenn Beck look like a fool*



kobra860 said:


> I hate that they're breaking kayfabe just to explain the obvious.


It was the professional move and made the WWE look very good.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Zeb Colter makes Glenn Beck look like a fool*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> It was the professional move and made the WWE look very good.


It's nearly impossible to look bad against Glenn Beck though.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Desecrated said:


> Hopefully videos like this stop people harping for his release, for a clause that probably only exists if someone commits murder while intoxicated, or hauling kilos of drugs. And he'll probably take his punishment after he makes the WWE a nice bit of money from this angle.
> 
> Hes paid his dues, he'll pay more. But the amount of people viciously baying for blood is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


He paid his dues? He failed miserably during his first push, does nothing for a few years and comes back after vanishing to be handed a title match at Wrestlemania two weeks later. I'd hardly say he deserved that. 

And considering all the other people (Evan Bourne, RVD, Jeff Hardy, Orton) who have gotten in trouble for the same thing I think people are just assuming he'll face the same punishment.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Kincaid said:


> Response video was great, but let's be honest: No Glen Beck supporter is gonna see it. They aren't gonna be on WWE's youtube channel. So basically, the WWE just reminded us wrestling is staged and broke our immersion again kinda for nothing.
> 
> Plus, they unlisted the best version. The green screen one with Dutch's super condescending "That's what we call a promo, Glenn." and flat out using their real names.


I'm pretty sure Beck knows wrestling isn't real. Just me but I thought the response was pretty lame.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah he's not getting taken off tv. Damn.
> 
> BTW, Dutch is great.


Or they just won't write him off until Monday when it actually makes sense...

And yes, he is.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This Swagger storyline has a lot of heat, I don't know how Vince is gonna just write Swagger off now.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Surprising to no one, Beck declines invitation to appear on Raw

https://twitter.com/glennbeck/status/305132209067675649



> Unfortunately I am currently booked doing anything else.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Well, it's not that hard, Dutch is the carrier of the angle in the first place. It's easy to have Swagger lose his title shot, Zeb disowns him and moves onto a different wrestler and they move on with business as usual. It really isn't this hard.

He's not getting press because he's Swagger, he's not EVEN getting press because it's a world title program. He's getting press because he's a removable part of a gimmick that can keep going on without him. You don't need Swagger for an illegal immigration gimmick. Zeb is the one who can't be replaced, he's the mouthpiece, he's the one brainwashing whatever wrestler he's standing next to.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Seeing as how Beck has declined the invitation and was a real dick about it, too, you know they're going have a fake Glenn Beck come into the ring on Monday and get beaten up.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

omg kayfabe killed


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, it's not that hard, Dutch is the carrier of the angle in the first place. It's easy to have Swagger lose his title shot, Zeb disowns him and moves onto a different wrestler and they move on with business as usual. It really isn't this hard.
> 
> He's not getting press because he's Swagger, he's not EVEN getting press because it's a world title program. He's getting press because he's a removable part of a gimmick that can keep going on without him. You don't need Swagger for an illegal immigration gimmick. Zeb is the one who can't be replaced, he's the mouthpiece, he's the one brainwashing whatever wrestler he's standing next to.


I agree with that, but it just sort of seems like WWE is actually still behind Jack Swagger after all of this, just based on the tweets from all the wrestlers and WWE.

I'd think they wouldn't be mentioning him so much since he fucked up, you'd think he'd be getting the Benoit treatment.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Seeing as how Beck has declined the invitation and was a real dick about it, too, you know they're going have a fake Glenn Beck come into the ring on Monday and get beaten up.


Wouldn't mind it. Keep pushing the issue. WWE is on to something here. It looks like Vince has those grapefruits back and isn't backing down. :vince2

There is always Monday and I hope they don't pull the plug on the angle there, we'll see.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



dan the marino said:


> He paid his dues? He failed miserably during his first push, does nothing for a few years and comes back after vanishing to be handed a title match at Wrestlemania two weeks later. I'd hardly say he deserved that.
> 
> And considering all the other people (Evan Bourne, RVD, Jeff Hardy, Orton) who have gotten in trouble for the same thing I think people are just assuming he'll face the same punishment.


You did watch his first push right? As ECW Champion? Or referring to the terribly written run as World Champion?

Does nothing because they had no ideas for him.

Your opinion.

Wasn't Evan Bourne a persistent abuser?
Rob van Dam was a persistent user, but his situation is the same.
The details on what Jeff Hardy did are unknown. All we know is that it abused their rules, he was suspended.
Randy Orton's first suspension was in the pharmacy bust in 2007. His recent one, I don't think it was due to weed. But I wasn't following the product at that time.

You got one out of four. He will make the company much more money than anyone else bar Cena, the Rock and whatever Lesnar and potentially the Undertaker get put in, right now for Wrestlemania, thats if he goes. We'll find out on Monday.



> I agree with that, but it just sort of seems like WWE is actually still behind Jack Swagger after all of this, just based on the tweets from all the wrestlers and WWE.
> 
> I'd think they wouldn't be mentioning him so much since he fucked up, you'd think he'd be getting the Benoit treatment.


You do remember he killed two people and himself, made the company and the business look absolutely disgraced, right? Or did overnight, being found with a small bag of marijuana become worse than manslaughter?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mithro said:


> I agree with that, but it just sort of seems like WWE is actually still behind Jack Swagger after all of this, just based on the tweets from all the wrestlers and WWE.
> 
> I'd think they wouldn't be mentioning him so much since he fucked up, you'd think he'd be getting the Benoit treatment.


You're comparing how they handle a DUI and possession of marijuana to a double murder suicide? 

I am just not buying anything until I see what happens Monday. Swagger is not high enough on the roster that they can afford to ignore it, he's not Cena, Punk, Jericho, Orton, Sheamus, etc, he's a geek who up until a week and a half ago, people thought was doomed to the undercard for the rest of his career. 

By letting him go, they set a precedent, and the next time this happens and they don't want to let the guy go, things could get ugly. Not only that, it's horrible publicity to have on the company during the biggest show of the year, or really, any time, especially with the attention the angle's gotten. The media's gonna get a hold of this and spin it in the worst way they can.

Besides, like I said, logically, you CAN'T do anything until Monday. It's the soonest he can lose his title shot without it being a house show that no one sees.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Yeah, good points there.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

I fully expect Lawler and Cole to make a ton of jokes about Glenn Beck this Monday on Raw. Snickering, giggling more than usual.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're comparing how they handle a DUI and possession of marijuana to a double murder suicide?
> 
> I am just not buying anything until I see what happens Monday. Swagger is not high enough on the roster that they can afford to ignore it, he's not Cena, Punk, Jericho, Orton, Sheamus, etc, he's a geek who up until a week and a half ago, people thought was doomed to the undercard for the rest of his career.
> 
> ...


The way this is worded makes it seem like hes smuggling kilos of drugs through state borders and selling it off.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

"Glenn Beck WWE Challenge" is currently the #1 search on yahoo right now.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Seeing as how Beck has declined the invitation and was a real dick about it, too, you know they're going have a fake Glenn Beck come into the ring on Monday and get beaten up.


Oh god.

So glad he won't be appearing. It would be like guest host deals all over again that serves no purpose other than media attention. I'm dreading the jokes/mentions on Raw.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> He'll probably say yes because he's an attention whore.


So he should fit right in with Vince


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

No, nowhere near that bad, but I still don't see how they can just ignore it. This isn't the first time he's pissed management off, and how can they guarantee it doesn't happen again before Mania? Some people just don't learn, ask Evan Bourne.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> He'll probably say yes because he's an attention whore.


Nope.

Glenn Beck @glennbeck
Unfortunately I am currently booked doing anything else.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Guy on the right is Zeb coulter

Dude on the left is Glenn Beck

Post promo










That was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> Jack Swagger and Dutch Mantel fucking OWN. That response video was freaking great.


Just watched it! It was awesome! Being honest, I'm starting to get more excited by DELRIO/SWAGGER than the ROCK/CENA/PUNK crap.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Zeb and Jack break kayfabe to address him.






EDIT: NEVER MIND. Already posted, apologies!

Just noticed the video is unlisted, I wonder if the WWE will make this public on their Youtube page.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking WWE needs to stop completely breaking kayfabe. Yes I know a lot of people know it is fake but this just ruins it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

He probably declined knowing that since he's an outsider, he'd get booed so bad


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

I just watched the response video now and loved it! Dutch did a great job making Beck look ridiculous although that's probably not that hard to do considering Beck makes himself look like an idiot on a regular basis.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

I'm surprised they're keeping Swagger around to be honest.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Firallon said:


> Fucking WWE needs to stop completely breaking kayfabe. Yes I know a lot of people know it is fake but this just ruins it.


^ This..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Holy shit, I hadn't even watched the video but wow, I can't believe they broke kayfabe like that.

They just took a complete shit on Beck. Still I kind of wish they'd keep kayfabe in all honesty.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Why did they have to break 4th wall for Glenn Beck?!?!? Dutch could have easily put that loser in his place with the first segment of that promo, but in any case that illiterate moron Beck didn't deserve the gold that entire thing has been.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think Beck expected a kayfabe over the top ridiculous response assuming Dutch is stupid

I think everyone thought that, especially me

By going all shoot, calm and rationale, they buried the fuck out of Beck. Huge surprise shot


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I agree. Still I wish they'd keep the two a bit more separated as it kind of kills the immersion.

But in this case it was definitely worth it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who cares if they broke kayfabe? It's on fucking YOUTUBE, not Raw. I'm pretty sure if you're looking up wrestling clips on Youtube you already know it's fake as shit. Besides, kayfabe has been totally dead for over a decade. I like that they went out of character.


----------



## RobynHoodie (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

To answer Becks question of when have you ever heard a Tea Partier say something rasit I can think of at least one. 

"Beck listed the only three reasons a Mexican would come to the United States on his CNN show: 'One, they’re terrorists; two, they’re escaping the law; or three, they’re hungry. They can’t make a living in their own dirtbag country.' 

http://newsone.com/1087485/glenn-beck-racist-quotes/

They didn't get the Zeb Coulter idea out of no where, they got it form people like you. That qoute sounds like something Zeb could say, in fact I hope they do have him directly quote that, it would be a nice jab at Beck.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who cares if they broke kayfabe? It's on fucking YOUTUBE, not Raw. I'm pretty sure if you're looking up wrestling clips on Youtube you already know it's fake as shit. Besides, kayfabe has been totally dead for over a decade. I like that they went out of character.


You gotta admit, it would have been much more lulzy if they just owned Beck still in character and just shit on his entire flawed argument.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

I've gotta see i laughed at the description of the video. "Zeb Colter and Jack Swagger invite Glenn Beck to Raw this Monday." Just after they're explaining the difference between the characters and the performers :lol


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Cycloneon said:


> He probably declined knowing that since he's an outsider, he'd get booed so bad


Yeah I think he probably would have been booed out of the building if he did decide to show up. For him to talk shit and not have the guts to back it up is pretty fucking weak and not surprising in the least.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Glenn Beck deserve to die in a fire, him and his dickriders. God what a bunch of moronic pieces of shit.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



RobynHoodie said:


> To answer Becks question of when have you ever heard a Tea Partier say something rasit I can think of at least one.
> 
> "Beck listed the only three reasons a Mexican would come to the United States on his CNN show: 'One, they’re terrorists; two, they’re escaping the law; or three, they’re hungry. They can’t make a living in their own dirtbag country.'
> 
> ...


I'd also like to add most of them implied Obama won his second election because "blacks and Hispanics like to get free stuff"... never mind his policies, or anything.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



kennedy=god said:


> I've gotta see i laughed at the description of the video. "Zeb Colter and Jack Swagger invite Glenn Beck to Raw this Monday." Just after they're explaining the difference between the characters and the performers :lol


Well, obviously they're gonna call them by the characters names because people aren't looking up videos under their real names, they've got to go by what they're known as.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

This whole this is idiotic


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Breaking the fourth wall is taking a chance. The call out was stripped of any false antics whatsoever to get the real point across. For that, I support it.

Apparently some people out there have to take everything one sees on TV much, much too seriously. Wrestling is scripted. Guess Glenn Beck and all of the other butt-hurt jags forgot about that fact.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Wow just watched the Glen Beck video. He's more offensive than anything said in the Colter/Swagger video. What a douchebag.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The characters are naturally over the top and absurd. Therefore the response would have been too

Thats why responding out of kayfabe was so brilliant


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Real American. I don't like his views on how only TRUE Americans should be in America, but I love his look, the rest of his attitude and his confidence.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

One thing I gotta say, I'm not pleased with Jack's choices and I hope he gets his act together......but you gotta admit, it may be publicity from a bad situation but this is probably the most Jack has been discussed and published in his career/life.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

DELRIO/SWAGGER must happen. It would be a huge let down if it doesn't.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JAROTO said:


> DELRIO/SWAGGER must happen. It would be a huge let down if it doesn't.


Only if that dumbs loses within 1 minute (which will likely happen now anyways).


----------



## WeThePeople (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

I told you, I told you all swagger would be in the match.


----------



## WeThePeople (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I can tell you right now it was all a work to get him heat and publicity.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

So am I the only one who thought Punk smirked when he heard about Swaggers drug arrest?

Straight Edge Superstar = longest reigning WWE Champion in 25 years.

Jack STAGGER = Probably not even gonna be at Mania.

There's a lesson to be learned here, folks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

There's more than one lesson to that.....


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JY57 said:


> Only if that dumbs loses within 1 minute (which will likely happen now anyways).


Bryan lost in 7 seconds right? Swagger will tap in 5 seconds.


----------



## WeThePeople (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Azuran said:


> Swagger getting DAT HEAT.
> 
> GOAT


(Y)


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Beck is great. Funny dude. A lot better than the fascist Obama.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

According to Mark Cuban there is no such thing as bad publicity!!


----------



## Afterlife (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

So I watched the WWE reply video first and was fulling expecting the Beck video to be wacky and out there. Got to say WWE are coming out of this looking stupid. WWE said nothing to counter or prove anything Glen said wrong. WWE's response was very childish and bullish really.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, it's not that hard, Dutch is the carrier of the angle in the first place. It's easy to have Swagger lose his title shot, Zeb disowns him and moves onto a different wrestler and they move on with business as usual. It really isn't this hard.
> 
> He's not getting press because he's Swagger, he's not EVEN getting press because it's a world title program. He's getting press because he's a removable part of a gimmick that can keep going on without him. You don't need Swagger for an illegal immigration gimmick. Zeb is the one who can't be replaced, he's the mouthpiece, he's the one brainwashing whatever wrestler he's standing next to.


Exactly. You could easily have Zeb replace Swagger with say, Mark Henry, and say that he needed someone 'stronger' in his fight to 'save America' or something like that. All Swagger does is stand in the background looking like a goof anyway, the angle would undoubtedly be better with someone else.

This storyline is ALL about Zeb and he doesn't deserve to lose his push due to Swagger fucking up.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



HayleySabin said:


> Breaking the fourth wall is taking a chance. The call out was stripped of any false antics whatsoever to get the real point across. For that, I support it.
> 
> Apparently some people out there have to take everything one sees on TV much, much too seriously. Wrestling is scripted. Guess Glenn Beck and all of the other butt-hurt jags forgot about that fact.


If you watch the whole video you will hear that they are talking about wwe being not real/scripted. This they say in the beginning.
Then they also talks about characters and how wwe builds characters.
They are making a really good point when they compare Iron Shiek and Jack Swagger and what part of the fanbase they are trying to get at with this villain.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Swagger and Coulter, Shitting on Glenn Beck.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



FredForeskinn said:


> If you watch the whole video you will hear that they are talking about wwe being not real/scripted. This they say in the beginning.
> Then they also talks about characters and how wwe builds characters.
> They are making a really good point when they compare Iron Shiek and Jack Swagger and what part of the fanbase they are trying to get at with this villain.




I know that. It's why I said it...


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

*SWAGGER IS ALIVE!!!

Thank sweet baby Jesus!!*


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



PacoAwesome said:


> Glen Beck insults wrestling fans on their intelligence yet is taking a TV character seriously. Oh the irony.


I think you're all missing Beck's point. His beef is that Vince is using these characters for political reasons to demonize guys like Beck. He's absolutely right. Really, think about it, is there any better way for ADR to have his WM moment and get even more over with the targeted fanbase than having him make a guy who "represents" these "racists" like Beck, Jones etc. tap out on The Grandest Stage.

Swagger was never going to win and surely that's why he didn't let "main eventing" at WM stop him from his stupidity. He's probably not going anywhere until after WM, likely written off with a shoulder injury. If I'm right about this, it'll prove Beck's theory right, anyone elsewould be removed from a match like this.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Seems interesting


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

Glenn's point is that the WWE is using these characters to attempt to stereotype the tea party and conservatives. Now, personally, I don't think that the intent of the WWE here is necessarily malicious, however if somebody doesn't watch the product and in an environment in which the media likes to paint anybody who is conservative as racist, it's easy to see how he could come to this conclusion.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

what a pussy for rejecting it, only tough on the net, L O L


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Hey, OP. Post the link to the YouTube video where Zeb Coulter calls out Glenn Beck. Don't think everyone's seen it yet. Apparently, if Beck arrives, he gets five minutes of unedited air time to say whatever he wants. This could be really interesting if he accepts.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

I'm a fan of the WWE and an even bigger fan of Glenn Beck. Reading most of the responses on this thread, I doubt many of you have actually listened to his radio show or watched his show.

Anyways I wish he would have said yes. If you want to see mic work, this guy is a master, and I think what he'd have to say would be pretty epic.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*

I think Beck comes out of this looking bad no matter what. He should have never even bothered with it in the first place. Now he comes off looking defensive - trying to distance himself from the Coulter/Swagger gimmick. Which only serves to give it more credibility. Because of the attention he has given to it, the whole gimmick comes off as a more obvious jab at the Tea Party. Zeb breaking the 4th wall on Beck makes him look like a bigger fool.

Now Beck has reaped the reward of the attention he brought upon himself by being invited to talk on Raw. And if he refuses by taking some kind of moral high ground, he comes off looking like an arogant ass, which a lot of people already believe he is. He should have just kept his mouth shut and not bothered with the content of a scripted TV show.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Bearcatter said:


> I think Beck comes out of this looking bad no matter what. He should have never even bothered with it in the first place. Now he comes off looking defensive - trying to distance himself from the Coulter/Swagger gimmick. Which only serves to give it more credibility. Because of the attention he has given to it, the whole gimmick comes off as a more obvious jab at the Tea Party. Zeb breaking the 4th wall on Beck makes him look like a bigger fool.
> 
> Now Beck has reaped the reward of the attention he brought upon himself by being invited to talk on Raw. And if he refuses by taking some kind of moral high ground, he comes off looking like an arogant ass, which a lot of people already believe he is. He should have just kept his mouth shut and not bothered with the content of a scripted TV show.



I've been listening to Glenn Beck for about a decade now, and watching his TV show since he's had one and I can tell you that he doesn't really give a damn how he looks to people who don't ever actually view him or listen to him.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



King Gimp said:


> Holy crap. Talking about going out of character. Had to be done.


Goodbye sweet 4th wall. Never seen WWE so blatantly break kayfabe ever before. Gotta be a first, wtf.

Brb I'm Jack Hager, we're playing characters.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



floyd2386 said:


> I think you're all missing Beck's point. His beef is that Vince is using these characters for political reasons to demonize guys like Beck. He's absolutely right. Really, think about it, is there any better way for ADR to have his WM moment and get even more over with the targeted fanbase than having him make a guy who "represents" these "racists" like Beck, Jones etc. tap out on The Grandest Stage.
> 
> Swagger was never going to win and surely that's why he didn't let "main eventing" at WM stop him from his stupidity. He's probably not going anywhere until after WM, likely written off with a shoulder injury. If I'm right about this, it'll prove Beck's theory right, anyone elsewould be removed from a match like this.


Alex Jones is not a racist.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Fuck Glenn Beck.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

CM Punk's response to Glenn Beck rejecting the offer.



CM Punk ‏@CMPunk said:


> I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.


GOAT movie reference!


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mike Hero said:


> Swagger and Coulter, Shitting on Glenn Beck.


That was fantastic.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Heel said:


> Exactly. You could easily have Zeb replace Swagger with say, Mark Henry, and say that he needed someone 'stronger' in his fight to 'save America' or something like that. All Swagger does is stand in the background looking like a goof anyway, the angle would undoubtedly be better with someone else.
> 
> This storyline is ALL about Zeb and he doesn't deserve to lose his push due to Swagger fucking up.


For some reason I don't see the storyline working as well with an African American. When I think Tea Party a 450 pound black guy is not coming to mind. I think you pretty much have to drop the storyline entirely if you pull Swagger from the match. It doesn't make sense to swap someone like Ziggler into this storyline. It's going to come off forced and desperate.


----------



## GloktheDestroyer (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Man, this would be the perfect time to bring Jimmy Wang Yang back to be Zeb's new protege


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Punk's #1 Fan said:


> Alex Jones is not a racist.


Take note of the quotation marks around the word racist. They're there for a reason.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

and none of this happened when fucking JBL was the biggest anti mexican ever ON TELEVISION?

lmao man.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

You can criticize Beck for a lot of things but this isn't one of them.

If he's offended by WWE's portrayal of Tea Partiers why would he go on WWE television to address it? He's not giving WWE free exposure for a character he finds to be offensive.

This is a cheap PR stunt on WWE's behalf. They don't expect Beck to show up especially considering the fact that Beck could make WWE look real bad by bringing up Swagger's arrest.


----------



## N2O1990 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



GillbergReturns said:


> For some reason I don't see the storyline working as well with an African American. When I think Tea Party a 450 pound black guy is not coming to mind. I think you pretty much have to drop the storyline entirely if you pull Swagger from the match. It doesn't make sense to swap someone like Ziggler into this storyline. It's going to come off forced and desperate.


Cody Rhodes maybe?son of "The American Dream"


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Glen Beck is a pussy. We're just stupid wrestling fans. Why doesn't he come down to Raw and own us some more? Spineless little twat.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



lisa12000 said:


> The fact is the guy had months off, and within 2 weeks hes got himself arrested! I dont give ahit if he has got legit heat etc. there are guys in that locker room who have busted their ass week in week out, kept themselves clean who are going to struggle to get on the card never mind on a title match (Ziggler!) Swagger is down to win the title off Del Rio, how is that fair? and what does it say to the guys in the back!


Ziggler sucks, get over it.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mike Hero said:


> Swagger and Coulter, Shitting on Glenn Beck.


They should've seperated the promo and the shoot. I don't like how they just break kayfabe so blatantly. good nonetheless though


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Thing is, if this Glen Beck came on tv, and they really let him go unedited, and he mention swaggers arrest, it would kill him. Bad enough all the smarks knowing but the casuals too?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

All of this aside, doesn't he have a wife and new daughter to support? 

Be thankful he got his accounting degree...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Nimbus said:


> Seriously, do you guys realize wrestling is fake right? this is part of an angle...jesus.


Just fucking LOL.


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

Excellent PR. This is the way to generate publicity. I WILL finally, in 2 years, watch smackdown Without spoilers next friday. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Wife and Son, I'm sure they'll be alright lol

Ziggles is prime for a championship run, not sure if they will hot shot it like they had to do with DB last year because of Henry's injury, but I think a report said Vince is DEAD set on this angle, so if Swagger is hitting the bricks for a bit, Zeb is most likely staying no matter what.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

I fcking love their answer to Glenn. I absolute love how they all of a sudden decides to go back in character to end the promo rofl.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

God, I fell in love with the new theme. It's amazing! :mark:


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

B. [R] said:


> You gotta admit, it would have been much more lulzy if they just owned Beck still in character and just shit on his entire flawed argument.


But it made a much more impact with them going out of character.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Completely uncut version here inbetween their newest promo, pretty cool.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

If the Raw rating ticks up by even 0.2, Jack Swagger is going to WrestleMania. I'm calling it right now.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Who the fuck is that? Another nobody to involve in a failed and intolerably shit feud :kenny


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

fucking idiot


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

It's not that hard to get out of this...

Have Henry talk about how he deserves to be in the title match at Mania because he single handedly eliminated the tag team champions and that he only lost on a fluke because 3guys teamed up to try to take him out.
Orton disagrees and says that if anyone should be added to the title match it shr be him. Orton challenges Henry to a match & Booker T says that he'll think about adding the winner to the title match.

Swagger interferes in the match causing it to be a no contest so Booker adds both Henry & Orton to the title match.

In the match at WM, Swagger gets punished Perry Saturn style.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

So Swagger isn't fired? Well WWE has just made their ''Talent Wellness Policy'' look like a joke... Great fucking job! After this, how can people still say that Rock, Cena and HHH aren't on roids all the time?! 

Same bullshit like the ''Be A Star'' program.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The best person to go with to replace swagger is Rhodes if they are. Fits with his dad and can say that the American dream has become an American nightmare.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

If I understand how McMahon thinks and Beck doesn't bite and stops offering WWE some free publicity and buzz for Wrestlemania, McMahon will offer Beck $1 million to be in ADR's corner at WM 29 I reckon.


----------



## cactuslove (May 15, 2010)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

never heard of this glenn beck guy, but swaggers new gimmick is great, didn't expect wwe would commit to it so much


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

WWE going all out to protect swagger breaking kay fabe


----------



## scottyrussell316 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Shazayum said:


> No, Zeb Colter is. Swagger is just lucky he has somebody holding his hand and getting him heat.


Some of the greatest heels in Wrestling had great managers getting them heat that is how it works...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

scottyrussell316 said:


> Some of the greatest heels in Wrestling had great managers getting them heat that is how it works...


The point is zen is getting the heat for this gimmick. If you replaced swagger with most other people the heat would be the same. Zen deserves the credit for his amazing mic work. Swagger needs to start being a silent destruction machine if this carries on.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> The best person to go with to replace swagger is Rhodes if they are. Fits with his dad and can say that the American dream has become an American nightmare.


No. Cody Rhodes is a jobber now.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> No. Cody Rhodes is a jobber now.


Aren't you a Cody Rhodes fan?:hmm: How come you don't want him to get pushed?


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Aren't you a Cody Rhodes fan?:hmm: How come you don't want him to get pushed?


Cody Rhodes is still my favorite wrestler. I just don't want him to get thrown in a feud with Del Rio, just because Swagger fucked up. "Hey Cody, we are removing Jack Swagger from the WHC match at Mania, you will replace him!" That would be idiotic. If they really want to punish Swagger, they should do it after WM.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...with_Glenn_Beck_s_Response_Foley_Korpela.html



> - Apparently WWE officials are upset about Glenn Beck turning down their invite for Monday's RAW and may be planning something to mock him on the show. Dave Meltzer reported on F4Wonline.com that things are so serious Stephanie McMahon had the WWE writing team in the offices at 12:30am on a Friday night re-doing the script for Monday's RAW.












"you messed with the wrong woman Glenn"


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...with_Glenn_Beck_s_Response_Foley_Korpela.html



> - Apparently WWE officials are upset about Glenn Beck turning down their invite for Monday's RAW and may be planning something to mock him on the show. Dave Meltzer reported on F4Wonline.com that things are so serious Stephanie McMahon had the WWE writing team in the offices at 12:30am on a Friday night re-doing the script for Monday's RAW.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

As a Tea Partier, I think the gimmick is great. To me, I don't see much difference between this and when JBL put this on Eddie Guerrero. There is an element of truth to it, but I find it funny that a pro-American gimmick like this is now booed. In the past, he would have been cheered. 

Too bad he was a dumbass and got busted for smoking the wacky tobacky.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



lisa12000 said:


> The fact is the guy had months off, and within 2 weeks hes got himself arrested! I dont give ahit if he has got legit heat etc. there are guys in that locker room who have busted their ass week in week out, kept themselves clean who are going to struggle to get on the card never mind on a title match (Ziggler!) Swagger is down to win the title off Del Rio, how is that fair? and what does it say to the guys in the back!


What are they supposed to do? Swagger has a match with ADR on WM and it's set on stone, they can't suddenly get him out of it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


>


This is one of the dumbest things I have ever seen.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

You know, that promo really is pretty stupid considering that if you actually listen to Glenn talk about Swagger and Colter he says that they are characters and that he doesn't like the way that the tea party is being portrayed. Them breaking character wasn't necessary at all.

Again though, I wish Glenn would have accepted... he would have owned. The WWE however, should be very happy that he didn't.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Time to find a way to bury him 6ft under in those meetings.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

I knew he'd decline. I hope they rip him a new asshole on Monday.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Walk-In said:


> This is one of the dumbest things I have ever seen.


Why? If you agree with Glenn Beck, then what the hell are you doing here?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Doesn't look to me like they're going to halt this feud going into Wrestlemania, he's advertised for shows going forward, he's back on the WWE website and with this new development with the politics guy which they're going to try and milk for all it's worth I don't see them throwing the feud out the window, which I'm happy about. Swagger was really stupid to do what he did, but I'm still a fan of his work at the end of the day...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

So now Zeb is being used to defend the company? :lmao :lmao :lmao

Hilarious how insecure the WWE are about their product.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

This thread still going??? wow it really is laughable how much of an idiot Jack Swagger is

I really dont understand how this guy has got this push when he hasent been around for 6 months. The other guys in the back must be pissed off as they have busted their ass' while Jack has sat at home with his porn star of a wife. Vince needs to stop Jack's push and give it to someone more deserving who doesnt get arrested and shaming the company. Dolph Ziggler should be champion by now this guy has busted his ass more than anyone and is being held back he needs to cash in his MITB and be champion


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



El Cuñado said:


> So now Zeb is being used to defend the company? :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Hilarious how insecure the WWE are about their product.


Um, yeah. Glenn Beck talked about him and Swagger, so what did you expect?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



NJ88 said:


> Doesn't look to me like they're going to halt this feud going into Wrestlemania, he's advertised for shows going forward, he's back on the WWE website and with this new development with the politics guy which they're going to try and milk for all it's worth I don't see them throwing the feud out the window, which I'm happy about. Swagger was really stupid to do what he did, but I'm still a fan of his work at the end of the day...


maybe not, but if he does have a match with ADR he is losing in a minute or less and than he will get suspended right after


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...with_Glenn_Beck_s_Response_Foley_Korpela.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope this means stephanie comes on raw....*lovestruck*


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Swagger and Colter were gold on Smackdown! Portraying a mega heel by dissing Barret after he compliments em. Loving the new theme too...makes their entrance powerful. Damn it if its ruined by the DUI


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Apprentely Glenn Beck turned down WWE's offer to appear on Raw and Stephanie was furious and called the writing team back into the offices on Friday after midnight to re write scripts for Raw next week my god dont mess with Stephanie


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



WashingtonD said:


> Would mark out for this, would be funniest shit ever. This angle is fucking epic.. I hope they don't drop Swagger, because this has more fire than Rock/Cena/Punk right now.


True. That is why I was laughing when people were bitching about Swagger winning the Chamber. I knew this Del Rio/Swagger feud had the potential to be hot. The best part is that they have yet to come face to face. I think.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> Why? If you agree with Glenn Beck, then what the hell are you doing here?


Because it's WWE being petty & breaking character to respond to someone that is obviously not going to give them the time of day. It's a complete waste of time & resources.

I would expect nothing less from WWE though.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Vince got them nuts back! Can anyone post a video of Beck's original statement? i hven't been able to find it.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Apprentely Glenn Beck turned down WWE's offer to appear on Raw and Stephanie was furious and called the writing team back into the offices on Friday after midnight to re write scripts for Raw next week my god dont mess with Stephanie


if Steph actually thought Glenn was going to come on, she can't be very smart.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Awesome news about the shoot on Glenn Beck.. shows that Vince still has belief in this hot angle. Can't wait for Raw


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The wellness policy is a joke cosidering Jack Swagger hasent been suspended or fired its also an insult to wrestlers who have been punished and yet Jack hasent


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



WashingtonD said:


> Suddenly people give a shit what Glen Beck has to say?
> 
> Swagger/Colter is fucking awesome and the angle funny as shit. Just watching SD and I pissed myself at the big DONT TREAD ON ME sign on Swagger's entrance. Can't you Punk/ROH/IWc nerds give us old school fans a slice of the pie and let us enjoy this classic attitude era-esque angle without you complaining every step of the way?
> 
> Swagger is awesome.. great wrestler, great image but weak talker.. except now he has an awesome mic worker, and this is probably the first time both him and Del Rio have had a legitimate storyline to work with since either guy joined WWE, that isn't just generic "I'm better / No I'm better" bullshit. I hope WWE doesn't drop the ball on this and let the next 6 weeks of Raw and Smackdown play out with an epic Wrestlemania-worthy storyline


I would say this angle is more Hogan era than Austin Era. It is Hogan era x10. Austin's era did not have anything that realistic going on when you think about it. But I agree with everything else you are saying, especially the fact that this is the hottest angle going into Wrestlemania. Who would have thought? It shows that this generation of wrestlers could be just as good as previous ones when the WWE tries.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Such a monumental waste of time.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Biast said:


> So Swagger isn't fired? Well WWE has just made their ''Talent Wellness Policy'' look like a joke...


Not for the first time. Cameron and Jimmy Uso weren't fired either


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm calling it now, some random fat white guy will come out and and get his ass kicked by swagger


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Ugh. They're clearly going to have "Glenn Beck" come out and then they'll put him in the ankle lock or something.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



> The Jack Swagger make mistake. You don't forgive him you go fuck yourself forever you no good piece of shit motherfucker


Sheiky baby.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Swagger has a fucking awful look, he is average in the ring and sucks on the mic, and has no charisma. Awful wrestler and should be fired.
> 
> Discuss.


--------------------------------------------------------------
I'm waiting for the day he comes out to the ring, sticks his right arm out, and shouts: "Ich Bin Ein Amerikanner!!!!!" Won't *that* go over well with the crowd?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JY57 said:


> maybe not, but if he does have a match with ADR he is losing in a minute or less and than he will get suspended right after


Possibly, who knows. If they wanted to change it, they have time to. They still have a good 6 weeks until Wrestlemania, they could quite easily take Swagger out and replace him, it's not like this title match will be the most important on the Wrestlemania card. But it doesn't look like they will, which tells me the issue maybe isn't as terrible as people are making it out to be.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> No. Cody Rhodes is a jobber now.


So was Jack Swagger came back. Heck he was way more of a jobber then Rhodes is. Plus he is better in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## jaymaster (Oct 6, 2012)

WE The People!


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> So was Jack Swagger came back. Heck he was way more of a jobber then Rhodes is. Plus he is better in the ring and on the mic.


Maybe you're right, but in case you haven't noticed, they are preparing a shitty love angle with Cody and Kaitlyn.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

I really hope there is a midget Glenn Beck and I really hope he is destroyed by Mark Henry


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

WWE never failing to try get itself into the mainstream news.

I remember this time last year when they were trying to glorify CM Punk's twitter "war" with Chris Brown. Same shit, different year.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> The best person to go with to replace swagger is Rhodes if they are. Fits with his dad and can say that the American dream has become an American nightmare.


Cody Rhodes' character is far too refined & polished to team up with Grizzly Adams' Montana Militia cousin.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

I can't believe WWE made the video with Zeb and Jack to respond to Beck. While I understand Vince is angry at Beck and is standing up for the "Universe"...what a COMPLETE break of kayfabe. This is what WWE has become today. A constant break of kayfabe because it's "entertainment", not pro wrestling. And don't you forget it! 

So stupid.

I know it's always thrown around and said on here that WWE has lost a grip on what they are as a pro wrestling promotion, but this is one of the most explicit examples in recent memory.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



NoLeafClover said:


> I can't believe WWE made the video with Zeb and Jack to respond to Beck. While I understand Vince is angry at Beck and is standing up for the "Universe"...what a COMPLETE break of kayfabe. This is what WWE has become today. A constant break of kayfabe because it's "entertainment", not pro wrestling. And don't you forget it!
> 
> So stupid.
> 
> I know it's always thrown around and said on here that WWE has lost a grip on what they are as a pro wrestling promotion, but this is one of the most explicit examples in recent memory.


Gotta keep the image strong, man. Fuck wrestling, they are a brand


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I think Beck declined to appear because he knows Lesnar is booked to return. Imagine his long, rambling, right wing rambling being cut off by Lesnar's theme song.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm no fan of Glenn Beck but I gotta say the way he declined made me laugh.

"...I'm booked doing anything else."

Lol. WWE comes off as desperate to be relivent by inviting him in the first place. Now that he said no, "we the people" are going to have to endure some lame attempt at making fun of him like the whole Denver Nuggets debacle. Vince always has to get the last word to feel he has won the argument.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

oh no. They're going to have Jack Swagger vs a Glenn Beck impersonator, aren't they.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Broken Code said:


> Does that means Swagger still getting the push???


I read recently that Swagger was in line to take the belt from Del Rio, i guess his punishment, as well as a most likely a fine, is that he wont be winning the belt at Mania. Given there still pushing the character with this promo i dont think they'll take him out the match, but he'll be in the dog house for some time no doubt.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

They could suspend him for 30 days and he'd be back in time for mania...

And they could use ZEB by himself for a month... 

I didn't think he was winning at mania anyway so he'd def be jobbing now but I dont see them just flat out dropping the angle...


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*

I don't expect much to happen to swagger. Him and Colter are getting the most media attention out of anyone in wwe right now. Vince is absolutely loving this right now, because we all know Vince loves being talked about through the mainstream world. 

Anyone else think this gimmick and media attention is too good to pass up? I certainly do.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*

Yes I think so, this angle is interesting and I would like to see it continue.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*

All I'm saying is they need to go ahead and bring back AW if they're going to proceed Swagger's push.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Man when a fox news "journalist" (loosest terms possible) declines its never a good sign..lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*



bmp487 said:


> All I'm saying is they need to go ahead and bring back AW if they're going to proceed Swagger's push.


Apples and oranges.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*



bmp487 said:


> All I'm saying is they need to go ahead and bring back AW if they're going to proceed Swagger's push.


How would that work with Swagger's current gimmick.


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Horrible never liked Beck


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*

Jack Swagger is now in a position where he's untouchable like John Cena. He could do anything and get away with it.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

bmp487 said:


> All I'm saying is they need to go ahead and bring back AW if they're going to proceed Swagger's push.




No, this is the first time they've made swagger interesting in his whole career.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*

Watch him midcarding later this year


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*

Never liked Swagger I don't understand the push.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Swagger/Coulter aren't even spewing tea party ideology.. they're spewing xenophobic/racist/prejudice ideology. The conservative media is basically assuming they are portraying the tea party. Which makes Beck and proponents look like complete idiots.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*

Zeb is getting all the attention, Swagger is just the geek who's with him. They can throw him under the bus at a moment's notice and keep Zeb going.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



gothmog 3rd said:


> Vince got them nuts back! Can anyone post a video of Beck's original statement? i hven't been able to find it.


http://www.glennbeck.com/2013/02/20/wwe-creates-controversial-tea-party-wrestler/


there's a video in the link.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Zeb is getting all the attention, Swagger is just the geek who's with him. They can throw him under the bus at a moment's notice and keep Zeb going.




I agree it's mostly Colter, but beck kept mentioning swagger as well. Doubt Vince would just replace him


----------



## y2knockout (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

To be completely honest, if he isn't removed from the (Smackdown's) main-event at Wrestlemania its kind of a spit in the face of ever other guy who A, deserved to be in his spot but for some stupid reason was never given it or B, did the same thing or less and was disciplined, future endeavour'd or given a 30 to 60 day suspension. (whether your "for or against" that kind of thing).

Case-in-point, RVD dropping the WWE/ECW titles shortly after his DUI/possession of Marijuana charges. 

Im not a mark or hater when it comes to swagger and like most, in the past I've shown little to no interest in the man's career but this push, at this time just before Wrestlemania was his one and only real ticket to having a legit presence in the main-event scene for once without relying on a briefcase or a lesser ECW roster with little to no championship material on it. 

This was it..... "THE WRESTLEMANIA" for swagger, whether he won or lost it wouldn't matter similar to ADR at WM 27, it would have been the defining moment not only in the character's legacy but in the man's career.

A major lead role on the grandest stage of them all for the World Heavyweight Title, all pissed away because the guy behind the "Real American" was in fact Really just a pothead behind a steering wheel with a beer can on the dashboard.

I could tell he didn't deserve this push deep down, this just proved it for me and for once I actually give serious props to guys like Punk in the business with a cleaner mindset.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

I still can't get over Beck calling any group of fans idiots. I just can't. 

That response was incredible though. Looks like they aren't going to punish Swagger at all, I bet that gets a few grumbles from guys in the back. 


No surprise Beck turned them down and honestly I doubt Vince was really about to give him 5 minutes of uncensored tv time. Probably for the best that it didn't go down as it would've wound up a heel vs heel segment and... bleh. Though I imagine we'll see a Beck impersonator on RAW get put in the Patriot Act now.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Zeb is getting all the attention, Swagger is just the geek who's with him. They can throw him under the bus at a moment's notice and keep Zeb going.


Agree. He's just the guy that's there while Zeb is cutting promos. Outside of people who are great at promos, you could put anyone in Jack's spot and it wouldn't effect the angle at all.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*

Good,I hope this gimmick of Swagger gets used right because it really can be big and I am enjoying it so far.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

I'm not surprised Beck turned WWE down, either. It would be a lose-lose situation for him. Even appearing on Raw would mean, in effect, WWE had won by making him take time out of "doing anything else" to cut a promo, scripted or not. The other thing is, say Beck did cut a 5-minute promo ripping on the fans, WWE would spend the rest of the show and the next week humiliating him. So yeah, Beck had nothing to gain by appearing.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*



Dunmer said:


> Agree. He's just the guy that's there while Zeb is cutting promos. Outside of people who are great at promos, you could put anyone in Jack's spot and it wouldn't effect the angle at all.


Yeah, you could say the same thing for any angle.


----------



## Dollwrestling (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*

Didn't care much about the Swagger / Del Rio match, but now, because of this angle, the outcome of the match is pretty interesting. 
Swagger doesn't do a lot, in fact he only stands in the background and Zeb is doing all the talking. But then again, maybe his "retarded charisma" makes him predestined for such an angle.
Eric Bischoff said "Controversy created cash", and that's true here again.





---


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*

I will say Zeb is rubbing off on Swagger, His promos seem to be coming along better.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*

Oh boy, even better than the fucktard himself: a WWE-ized impersonator. Genius. :vince5

Or better yet, a midget Glenn Beck. Midgets are always funny dammit. :vince5


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*

The youtube page is called "WeThePeople*Zeb*"

Zeb is the attraction here, he's the one doing the talking. I don't how long they'll go with him and Swagger. I tend to think though if they can find someone else at some point they will replace Swagger with that person.

It's Zeb who is driving the angle.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Zeb is getting all the attention, Swagger is just the geek who's with him. They can throw him under the bus at a moment's notice and keep Zeb going.


Yeah because Zeb can wrestle matches...whether you like it or not Zeb needs Swagger to "enforce" their ideals as much as Swagger needs Zeb to "promote" them.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*



Dunmer said:


> Agree. He's just the guy that's there while Zeb is cutting promos. Outside of people who are great at promos, you could put anyone in Jack's spot and it wouldn't effect the angle at all.


Putting anyone else in that angle would pretty much kill the angle itself. To be honest, the WWE should've brought back managers much earlier than this, if it's going to have this kind of effect. As for Swagger, yeah, you can discipline him, but this guy is generating more interest than the Rock or Brock right now in the product, never thought I'd see myself saying this but Swagger is going to generate cash.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



Gn1212 said:


> http://www.glennbeck.com/2013/02/20/wwe-creates-controversial-tea-party-wrestler/
> 
> 
> there's a video in the link.


WOW. Beck really sounded like he was gonna cry. Now I kinda fel sorry for all the foraignerswho had to sit thru all the eveil foraigner gimmicks.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*



moonmop said:


> The youtube page is called "WeThePeople*Zeb*"
> 
> Zeb is the attraction here, he's the one doing the talking. I don't how long they'll go with him and Swagger. I tend to think though if they can find someone else at some point they will replace Swagger with that person.
> 
> It's Zeb who is driving the angle.


Zeb's half the angle, the other half is still Swagger, without Swagger winning matches (granted they are against scrubs, minus the elimination chamber), this gimmick would have very little momentum.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I hope they don't penalize Swagger at all.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Rick_James said:


> Zeb's half the angle, the other half is still Swagger, without Swagger winning matches (granted they are against scrubs, minus the elimination chamber), this gimmick would have very little momentum.




Swagger works in this current gimmick. He's always been a "True American"


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=NZ1Zq98ErCY&NR=1

Just stumbled across this from when Jack and Drew tagged that awkward entrance oh my god I thought Jack couldnt get any worse than that and then he goes and get busted for drink driving and smoking weed


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE invites Glenn Beck to appear on Raw as part of Swagger/Del Rio feud*



#Mark said:


> Swagger/Coulter aren't even spewing tea party ideology.. they're spewing xenophobic/racist/prejudice ideology. The conservative media is basically assuming they are portraying the tea party. Which makes Beck and proponents look like complete idiots.


The don't tread on me flag is a common symbol of the Tea Party. There's really no assumptions going on here. 

It's like not being able to connect the dots on what the Nation of Domination was trying to antagonize. The only thing Beck is truly missing is that WWE will stereotype across the board. It's not personal. I guess he kind of gets it with the evil foreigners, but if you're going to work in reverse and you have a Mexican character you want to build around that opens the door to the racist white antagonist.


----------



## JoeFlacco05 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*



Rick_James said:


> Zeb's half the angle, the other half is still Swagger, without Swagger winning matches (granted they are against scrubs, minus the elimination chamber), this gimmick would have very little momentum.


Randy Orton = Scrub


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> WeThePeopleZeb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

I vote for "Should of been released after losing the faux ECW title to Christian".

WWE has no choice but to suspend him. Not suspending him makes the Wellness policy a joke and the locker room is going to tolerate it.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

SP103 said:


> This.
> 
> I vote for "Should of been released after losing the faux ECW title to Christian".
> 
> WWE has no choice but to suspend him. Not suspending him makes the Wellness policy a joke and the locker room is going to tolerate it.


They didn't suspend Riley or Jimmy Uso, I don't see why Swagger should be suspended


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

For the first time ever, I actually have a reason to be interested in what Swagger is doing.. In fact, for the first time in a long time I am actually interested in the WHC Feud.

It's funny though. If you'd told me 2-3 years ago that Jack Swagger would at one point be at the center of one of the more controversial stories I'd have laughed in your face. But now, here we are.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*



Rick_James said:


> Zeb's half the angle, the other half is still Swagger, without Swagger winning matches (granted they are against scrubs, minus the elimination chamber), this gimmick would have very little momentum.


You are right. Swagger however is easily replaceable. 

I still hope they go all the way with Zeb, bring him up a whole faction called the Minute Men or something.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



Mike Hero said:


>


This is the greatest thing ever...well maybe not. But it's pretty fuckin' sweet.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*



dan the marino said:


> You are right. Swagger however is easily replaceable.
> 
> I still hope they go all the way with Zeb, bring him up a whole faction called the Minute Men or something.


I really don't agree with that. Pulling another wrestler out of their *** is going to look forced and desperate. Swagger himself barely has the creditability for this storyline but at least he's former world champion whose character easily morphs into this role. The Oklahoman that constantly referred himself as the All American American makes this a smooth transition. I don't think it's as easy as pairing Ziggler up with Culter and running with it.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*

Jack Swagger vs. Del Rio, whether you like the storyline or not, is going to be an awesome. Two of the best technical style workers in the company today, but both are pretty big guys at the same time, so it should be quite a spectacle. Everyone needs to stop bitching and just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

any one more of a swagger fan now after all of this?


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Glenn Beck (And the Blaze TV) *BURIES* Swagger & WWE (ROFL)*



floyd2386 said:


> Take note of the quotation marks around the word racist. They're there for a reason.


ok i see what you did there


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If anything, I'm more of a Mississippi Police Force fan after all of this :yodawg


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*



GillbergReturns said:


> I really don't agree with that. Pulling another wrestler out of their *** is going to look forced and desperate. Swagger himself barely has the creditability for this storyline but at least he's former world champion whose character easily morphs into this role. The Oklahoman that constantly referred himself as the All American American makes this a smooth transition. I don't think it's as easy as pairing Ziggler up with Culter and running with it.


Agreed...don't rush the process...WWE will fuck this whole story within a year anyways. :shocked:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Tim_White_Working_for_WWE_Again_Swagger.html



> - One WWE source noted that they wouldn't be surprised if the whole Glenn Beck situation is what is saving Jack Swagger and his WrestleMania storyline following Tuesday night's arrest. WWE will likely go hard on the angle this Monday night. The source speculated that we may get a 2013 version of Vince McMahon challenging Eric Bischoff to a fight on RAW.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...with_Glenn_Beck_s_Response_Foley_Korpela.html





JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Tim_White_Working_for_WWE_Again_Swagger.html


Fucking lol this is going to be great. Can't wait for Raw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

So they're just going to let the goofy looking fuck walk. Awesome. Just when Glenn Beck couldn't POSSIBLY get more annoying.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Tim_White_Working_for_WWE_Again_Swagger.html


Not surprised, Vince loves publicity.

So basically they are going to call Glenn Beck out and trash him, so he responds back.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Now this is old school shit here. Back in the day, managers like Cornette, Akbar, Gary Hart, Heenan, etc...could get the fans all riled up against wrestlers that normally they might not have paid attention to. Dutch...errr....Zeb is playing this perfectly.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

I find it unbelievable that Jack Swagger, a guy who has been a jobber for his entire career except from 2 months, is the most talked about thing going into WrestleMania especially with The Rock and Brock Lesnar both being there. WWE would be foolish to take him out of this match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*



GillbergReturns said:


> I really don't agree with that. Pulling another wrestler out of their *** is going to look forced and desperate. Swagger himself barely has the creditability for this storyline but at least he's former world champion whose character easily morphs into this role. The Oklahoman that constantly referred himself as the All American American makes this a smooth transition. I don't think it's as easy as pairing Ziggler up with Culter and running with it.


Swagger already was pulled out of nowhere. Sure he's a former champion but he did nothing for 2 years then disappeared for a good 6 months only to be rushed into a title shot at Wrestlemania. It would be an asspull to bring someone else up to replace him at this point but not much more than Swagger's already was.

Anyway I meant as far as the storyline and gimmick is concerned: Swagger is easily replaceable: not the Wrestlemania match itself. They just need someone who is big and can be the big dumb muscle.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So they're just going to let the goofy looking fuck walk. Awesome. Just when Glenn Beck couldn't POSSIBLY get more annoying.


its stupid. but Vince sees media attention & money its all over when it comes to anything else. 

Now he just going to lose in a quick match and get suspended after.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So they're just going to let the goofy looking fuck walk. Awesome. Just when Glenn Beck couldn't POSSIBLY get more annoying.


Dude chill out lmao, he wil be punished after WM.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Oh for fucks sake they really aren't going to drop this Beck ordeal are they. 

I don't know what's worse, WWE giving that dipshit attention or WWE hoping to get attention by continuing to go after Beck.

Either way if they do something along the lines of midget Glenn Beck impersonator vs Jack Swagger on RAW as I imagine, we lose.

Though I am pretty excited to see RAW for once. Will Swagger get in trouble? Are they going to change up the WHC match? Will they really do something cringe-inducing involving Beck? The WWE has some cliffhangers for people to tune in next week for once, and funnily enough none of them were intentional.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Punk's #1 Fan said:


> any one more of a swagger fan now after all of this?


I am.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I hope is not a quick match. The match has potential to be a classc. He will lose and go to mid-card afterwards. Plus the guy made a mistake. I'm sure he will try to prove himself to Vince.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> Dude chill out lmao, he wil be punished after WM.


He shouldn't be AT WrestleMania. Who cares about after Mania? Nobody gives a shit, that's their death period. What's the point of punishing him at all if you're going to let him off the hook for 6 weeks? This won't matter in 6 weeks.

This guy is a horrible pro wrestler, he never should've gotten the spot in the first place and now he breaks the law, could've killed somebody due to his wrecklessness, and according to section 14 (I think it's 14) of the wellness policy should be immediately dismissed, but it's ok, just because some wingnut hack political commentator who doesn't understand the first thing about the business ranted about them on his show. 

Maybe for his next trick, he should try driving high into a telephone pole. I'm sure WWE will let him off the hook just as long as it gets mentioned on the O'Reilly Factor.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I honestly think he would have been punished if not for Glenn Beck, Vince probably exploded from excitement for all the publicity. Expect insane milking of Glenn Beck and Glenn Beck not even replying to them.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Pyro... U mad?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Furious, thank you for asking.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*



dan the marino said:


> Swagger already was pulled out of nowhere. Sure he's a former champion but he did nothing for 2 years then disappeared for a good 6 months only to be rushed into a title shot at Wrestlemania. It would be an asspull to bring someone else up to replace him at this point but not much more than Swagger's already was.
> 
> Anyway I meant as far as the storyline and gimmick is concerned: Swagger is easily replaceable: not the Wrestlemania match itself. They just need someone who is big and can be the big dumb muscle.


I may in the minority on this one but I don't think there's a better candidate than Swagger for this storyline. I don't think he's easily replaceable. While it's true he is nothing more than the muscle that muscle still has to do the talking in the ring. Why Swagger may be a reach himself he's still by far and away the best candidate for the job.

This character really won't go much further than WM anyways. It's tailor made to feud with Del Rio and that's about it. I guess they can go the tag team route afterwards as well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

aaronsmith27 said:


> I find it unbelievable that Jack Swagger, a guy who has been a jobber for his entire career except from 2 months, is the most talked about thing going into WrestleMania especially with The Rock and Brock Lesnar both being there. WWE would be foolish to take him out of this match.


Who are they really talking about thought? Zeb Colter or Swagger? Zeb Colter is the mouth piece, Swagger barely says anything. They could easily do the same storyline with another wrestler.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

I didnt give a shit about Swagger before, but now with this gimmick he grabbed my attention a bit which is a good thing


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So they're just going to let the goofy looking fuck walk. Awesome. Just when Glenn Beck couldn't POSSIBLY get more annoying.


you bet your ass if this was barrett or sandow you'd be begging for the WWE to keep them active until WM, then punish them. 

get the fuck out of here with your double standard bullshit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> you bet your ass if this was barrett or sandow you'd be begging for the WWE to keep them active until WM, then punish them.
> 
> get the fuck out of here with your double standard bullshit.


Exactly.

Y'all probably believing too much shit that ain't even true anyways. Ziggler might walk into Mania with the title, or Orton or Henry will be the new contenders. There is still today and Saturday, and even all of next week for them to DO WORK on booking changes. 

I could only imagine if this was Punk, actually, I probably don't even have to, because I'm pretty sure people were hardcore defending Punk when they didn't want him to lose the title when beat the shit out that dude in the crowd during Linda's campaign.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

So many posters have obviously never smoked marijuana before. I think you'd be surprised just how many people on the road are under the influence and drive safely.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He shouldn't be AT WrestleMania. Who cares about after Mania? Nobody gives a shit, that's their death period. What's the point of punishing him at all if you're going to let him off the hook for 6 weeks? This won't matter in 6 weeks.
> 
> This guy is a horrible pro wrestler, he never should've gotten the spot in the first place and now he breaks the law, could've killed somebody due to his wrecklessness, and according to section 14 (I think it's 14) of the wellness policy should be immediately dismissed, but it's ok, just because some wingnut hack political commentator who doesn't understand the first thing about the business ranted about them on his show.
> 
> Maybe for his next trick, he should try driving high into a telephone pole. I'm sure WWE will let him off the hook just as long as it gets mentioned on the O'Reilly Factor.


You're right about the majority but subject to be fired is not saying immediately dismissed. WWE did not fire anyone else who got arrested so you're taking it 1 step too far.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



777 said:


> So many posters have obviously never smoked marijuana before. I think you'd be surprised just how many people on the road are under the influence and drive safely.


This story was probably blown up big time anyway. I mean has it even been proven that he was on the stuff? Or did he just speed and and get caught with it, and then the cop just determined that he was smoking it?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bebe said:


> Pyro... U mad?


:kenny add something useful please. Instead of being a troll. Heelkris and wagg have. You just come across as a child.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> :kenny add something useful please. Instead if being a troll. Heelkris and wagg have. You just come across as a child.


Wagg is a top quality poster much like myself; I don't know why you're putting Wagg in a group with HEELKris.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I know  I grouped them together as they are swagger fans lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Hey, thanks although I don't consider myself a great poster, I'm just considerate (doubt that's the right word) to every and all posts on here. You 2 are top notch posters yourselves. (Y)


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I know I'm fed up that Swagger is going unscathed over this. I have a problem with what he did yes, but I have more of a problem that the guy was pulled up over his weed smoking prior to his time off, has had 6 months or so off with his wife and kid, got the most rushed push ever and then within 2 weeks can't control himself and smoke in the safety of his own room, hotel etc but smokes at the tapings, gets in his car, speeds, is DUI and gets a drugs possession! I just think it smacks of a don't give a shit attitude and total idiocy! Yes I'm biased cos I think this mania spot is unearnt, but I was first to condemn other guys who have done similar even those I like! It obvious he won't be punished and I think if this continues he's winning the title as well!


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> This story was probably blown up big time anyway. I mean has it even been proven that he was on the stuff? Or did he just speed and and get caught with it, and then the cop just determined that he was smoking it?


I'm sure his charge is to the letter of the law. But smoking is relative to the user, some people 'can't' handle it and usually the first few times any person does they wouldn't be in any state to drive. Individuals that persist in using marijuana over time however develop a tolerance and it becomes a non issue for the user. Some would probably even argue that they become safer drivers while stoned, myself included. 

I think the term 'under the influence' is a misnomer and hold over from the 'war on drugs', in terms of marijuana. Alcohol and other drugs are a completely different ballgame. The human body is built to be receptive to THC through cannabinoid receptors while other drugs are poison and the highs one feels are essentially the body fighting said toxins.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I think it's still overreacting that Swagger should be fired. He should get a suspension due to the wellness policy, yes, but in due time.

What's silly is that the only reason the suspensions and the idea of firing people exists is solely because of bad media. You can get in shit with the police for having marijuana and drunk driving and your workmates don't need to know, if you aren't famous.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is WWE giving a fuck about Glenn Beck? Isn't he just a political commentator?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> Why is WWE giving a fuck about Glenn Beck? Isn't he just a political commentator?


Cause he is(or was?) a guy on a big 4 news station that ripped apart WWE infront of a national audience.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Oxitron said:


> *I think it's still overreacting that Swagger should be fired. He should get a suspension due to the wellness policy, yes, but in due time.
> *
> What's silly is that the only reason the suspensions and the idea of firing people exists is solely because of bad media. You can get in shit with the police for having marijuana and drunk driving and your workmates don't need to know, if you aren't famous.


Despite being an advocate for pot, I can get behind the bolded portion. We're all well aware of the policy and he should be held accountable as set by company precedence, whether we agree with the policy or not. There are many jobs I simply can't do because I'm unwilling to compromise my use of marijuana and would never pass the drug tests. That said, I've always been gainfully employed too.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I was gonna say publicity.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

imo Jack Swagger should get suspended and dealt with properly...period.

The dude is a jackass...getting a dui and caught with marijuana in his vehicle. Anyone putting other people on the road in danger is a jackass. I can't stand people who don't respect others when driving. How inconsiderate...why shouldn't employees be suspended or fired for acting like a jackass and putting people in danger?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



777 said:


> Despite being an advocate for pot, I can get behind the bolded portion. We're all well aware of the policy and he should be held accountable as set by company precedence, whether we agree with the policy or not. There are many jobs I simply can't do because I'm unwilling to compromise my use of marijuana and would never pass the drug tests. That said, I've always been gainfully employed too.


You are right, but I bet you can also understand the dilemma the WWE are in with it too. They clearly want Swagger built up for fodder against Del Rio, but after that (though Pyro had some good points about it being pointless after WrestleMania because he'd basically get away with it in essence) he'd be punished.

Regardless though, we don't really know much about the wellness policy, I think. Unless there's a way to view the entire policy as a non-employee of WWE, and because I haven't read any information on it, I'm going to assume that being caught _holding_ a drug, whether it be marijuana or illegal steroids, it's not the same as consuming it.

So as far as we know he could've just been holding on to it, WWE can't really say he used it because he:
a. Might actually not have
b. Probably wasn't tested by WWE themselves
c. Want to pretend it didn't happen - wouldn't put it off them :lol.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

There is precedence for holding off on a suspension until a later date. Rey Mysterio comes to mind right away.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



777 said:


> There is precedence for holding off on a suspension until a later date. Rey Mysterio comes to mind right away.


I think it's fair as long as it's not months long waiting for their punishment, and it is as much as it should be, to be honest.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

R-truth was suspended after his angle with Miz. If Vince sees an angle will do good, then he postpones any sort of punishment due to rule breaking within the policy.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Alberto del Rio will beat Jack Swagger at Wrestlemania and after the match. Big E takes out Del Rio and Swagger and Ziggler cashes in. Swagger would play an injury angle like Sin Cara did in his first suspension.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I cant believe there still going ahead with Jack Swagger's push WTF this isnt right other talent were punished but Jack gets no punishment thats just fucked up


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I cant believe there still going ahead with Jack Swagger's push WTF this isnt right other talent were punished but Jack gets no punishment thats just fucked up


Didn't R-Truth wrestled The Rock before getting suspended? Randy Orton and Rey Mysterio are still top guys regardless of their suspensions. And of course who can forget Jeff Hardy winning three World Titles after two strikes. Clearly Hardy isn't more reliable than Orton but he still got the belt. People are just hating on Swagger's push. He will face his punishment after Mania is as simple as that. All the haters will have to eat it up.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

He would have gotten fired if Glenn Beck didn't say something about the WWE. free publicity means vince likes.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Nothing wrong with toking up and driving, but driving after drinking, not so good...Honestly don't want him to be punished, Loved Jack since he came back, but I guess if he does get punished it would make a great opportunity for Ziggler to come and steal the belt from Swag after Swag pins Del Rio at Mania, and then Zeb will most likely adopt Zitler as well.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

So instead of punishing someone for embarrassing the company during one of the biggest attention grabbing angles in years, they decide to let him continue to wrestle at an event with the biggest payday of the year and suspend him afterwards. Unbelievable.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Nothing wrong with toking up and driving, but driving after drinking, not so good...Honestly don't want him to be punished, Loved Jack since he came back, but I guess if he does get punished it would make a great opportunity for Ziggler to come and steal the belt from Swag after Swag pins Del Rio at Mania, and then Zeb will most likely adopt Zitler as well.


Didn't the reports say his DUI was because of weed and not alcohol?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Xevoz said:


> Didn't the reports say his DUI was because of weed and not alcohol?


Yes which I'm waiting to see if that's true as well. He wasn't drunk according to the reports, so not sure why that's still brought up.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

About the thread, what's with the massive care? I'm honestly just looking for an answer.

Until he returned WITH ZEB, no one gave a shit it seemed like. Infact, there was a thread with the worst WHC Title Runs, and most people said Swagger. So I gotta be honest, what has changed?

He's still suckish on the mic. His ring ability isn't much different, in my eyes not different at all. His only saving grace is Zeb. Is that the massive game change?


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

To be honest, it does annoy me slightly that the WWE are demonising anybody who 'dares' to have conservative views and opinions, the mass media already does this enough, we dont need the WWE jumping on the bandwagon too. I realise its not 'real' but its the message being sent out to young people watching is that people with views like Zeb are 'bad people'.

There is nothing fundamentally wrong about what Zeb is saying, because its true.....but unlike Beck I dont see the point in getting angry about it as its only entertainment, not reality.

It just pisses me off the way the general mass media stereotype and demonise anybody who is a conservative/right winger as being 'bad' whilst anybody who is a liberal/left winger as 'good'. Its the same in Hollywood, the same on TV shows, and the same across all entertainment spheres. Its brainwashing really, and its too subtle for most to see.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

King_Of_This_World said:


> To be honest, it does annoy me slightly that the WWE are demonising anybody who 'dares' to have conservative views and opinions, the mass media already does this enough, we dont need the WWE jumping on the bandwagon too. *I realise its not 'real' but its the message being sent out to young people watching is that people with views like Zeb are 'bad people'*.
> 
> There is nothing fundamentally wrong about what Zeb is saying, because its true.....but unlike Beck I dont see the point in getting angry about it as its only entertainment, not reality.
> 
> It just pisses me off the way the general mass media stereotype and demonise anybody who is a conservative/right winger as being 'bad' whilst anybody who is a liberal/left winger as 'good'. Its the same in Hollywood, the same on TV shows, and the same across all entertainment spheres. Its brainwashing really, and its too subtle for most to see.


oh idk...maybe because people who have views like him are racist pricks and are the ones that are ruining this country


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

King_Of_This_World said:


> To be honest, it does annoy me slightly that the WWE are demonising anybody who 'dares' to have conservative views and opinions, the mass media already does this enough, we dont need the WWE jumping on the bandwagon too. I realise its not 'real' but its the message being sent out to young people watching is that people with views like Zeb are 'bad people'.
> 
> There is nothing fundamentally wrong about what Zeb is saying, because its true.....but unlike Beck I dont see the point in getting angry about it as its only entertainment, not reality.
> 
> It just pisses me off the way the general mass media stereotype and demonise anybody who is a conservative/right winger as being 'bad' whilst anybody who is a liberal/left winger as 'good'. Its the same in Hollywood, the same on TV shows, and the same across all entertainment spheres. Its brainwashing really, and its too subtle for most to see.


fpalm


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Zeb should manage Mark Henry if swagger is suspended


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh boy. Entertainment isn't going to suddenly make me change my political views. Beck was foolish to get involved in this because even if he did show up and explain how WWE was victimizing/vilifying the Tea Party, wrestling fans don't care. They just want to watch a show. If I'm watching Game of Thrones, I don't want some person come on railing against nudity and violence. Let me just watch my shows in peace. I am about as far from a Obama supporter as you can get, btw. I know the difference between fiction and reality. 

I like Swag's new theme music and Zeb is really a great throwback manager.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

King_Of_This_World said:


> To be honest, it does annoy me slightly that the WWE are demonising anybody who 'dares' to have conservative views and opinions, the mass media already does this enough, we dont need the WWE jumping on the bandwagon too. I realise its not 'real' but its the message being sent out to young people watching is that people with views like Zeb are 'bad people'.
> 
> There is nothing fundamentally wrong about what Zeb is saying, because its true.....but unlike Beck I dont see the point in getting angry about it as its only entertainment, not reality.
> 
> It just pisses me off the way the general mass media stereotype and demonise anybody who is a conservative/right winger as being 'bad' whilst anybody who is a liberal/left winger as 'good'. Its the same in Hollywood, the same on TV shows, and the same across all entertainment spheres. Its brainwashing really, and its too subtle for most to see.


I'm generally quite liberal even by European standards but this post is pretty much spot on. Watch almost any Hollywood movie or top tv show and conservatives and their views are indeed frowned upon. If anything I'm surprised that this is news to people. Hollywood and the entertainment industry in particular has long had a liberal slant, partly because it's constantly pushing new boundaries to make money.

I will add though that U.S. conservatives do not help themselves at all. Just look at the republican nominees last election, Romney was the sane one!


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

King_Of_This_World said:


> To be honest, it does annoy me slightly that the WWE are demonising anybody who 'dares' to have conservative views and opinions, the mass media already does this enough, we dont need the WWE jumping on the bandwagon too. I realise its not 'real' but its the message being sent out to young people watching is that people with views like Zeb are 'bad people'.
> 
> There is nothing fundamentally wrong about what Zeb is saying, because its true.....but unlike Beck I dont see the point in getting angry about it as its only entertainment, not reality.
> 
> It just pisses me off the way the general mass media stereotype and demonise anybody who is a conservative/right winger as being 'bad' whilst anybody who is a liberal/left winger as 'good'. Its the same in Hollywood, the same on TV shows, and the same across all entertainment spheres. Its brainwashing really, and its too subtle for most to see.


The problem with this is that WWE doesn't play favorites. The arc is designed to get Del Rio over, targeting a specific demographic. And there's nothing more Republican than big business making money.

The more we talk about this stuff the more I'm beginning to think it's detrimental to the intention. If all eyes are on Swagger than Del Rio isn't getting the focus. Hopefully WWE can bring it back somehow or change the booking altogether.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

legendkiller316 said:


> I'm generally quite liberal even by European standards but this post is pretty much spot on. Watch almost any Hollywood movie or top tv show and conservatives and their views are indeed frowned upon. If anything I'm surprised that this is news to people. Hollywood and the entertainment industry in particular has long had a liberal slant, partly because it's constantly pushing new boundaries to make money.
> 
> I will add though that U.S. conservatives do not help themselves at all. Just look at the republican nominees last election, Romney was the sane one!


Hollywood isn't as liberal as people think. Most of it is a front. They're liberal when it comes to gay people and topics such as saving the environment but when it comes to racial politics and racial topics they're conservative.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol. People are acting like this is the first time WWE made someone's outlook be made to seem evil.

They made someone who was straight edge act like it was a horrible thing, and make HHH defending alcoholics seem like a great thing. 

Sure, you can debate it was different because of how it was executed. But in general, all it was proved how fucking ignorant the wrasslin fans still are. 

"ALCOHOL. COOL." 

"He's straight edge and clean? NAW FUCK DAT GUY. BACK TO MILLER'S LITE AND NASCUUUR".


----------



## goater28` (Feb 24, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> Hollywood isn't as liberal as people think. Most of it is a front. They're liberal when it comes to gay people and topics such as saving the environment but when it comes to racial politics and racial topics they're conservative.


Couldnt have said it better


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

One of my all time favorite heels was Goldust and he was tapping into homophobia and Hollywood.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

J2D said:


> Lol. People are acting like this is the first time WWE made someone's outlook be made to seem evil.
> 
> They made someone who was straight edge act like it was a horrible thing, and make HHH defending alcoholics seem like a great thing.
> 
> ...


It's all about the context of the story and who they're trying to promote. Like I said WWE don't play favorites, it's all about the $$$.


----------



## SonOfTheViper (Jan 10, 2011)

This new version of Swagger is not that bad


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> Hollywood isn't as liberal as people think. Most of it is a front. They're liberal when it comes to gay people and topics such as saving the environment but when it comes to racial politics and racial topics they're conservative.


They really aren't. In fact it's funny how this phantom liberal media in general has become a thing pushed by... members of the media.

It's just funny how guys like Beck have gotten all up in arms over this. Bet they didn't bat an eye for every evil foreign stereotype WWE has had throughout history.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

777 said:


> It's all about the context of the story and who they're trying to promote. Like I said WWE don't play favorites, it's all about the $$$.


I understand that.

Like I said, wouldn't be the first time they tried to make someone's specific life style seem wrong.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Hollywood isn't as liberal as people think. Most of it is a front. They're liberal when it comes to gay people and topics such as saving the environment but when it comes to racial politics and racial topics they're conservative.


Well I agree with you on the racial thing. Certainly I find the major film roles for non-white actors to be quite stereotypical and bland. It's as if when casting a black guy, writers/directors think "ah he's black, so that's most of his character development done already". So something is wrong there. It's like there's only 3 types of black guy. Samuel L Jackson "badass" black guy, Morgan Freeman "wise old black guy" and Will Smith "Misunderstood yet thoughtful" black guy.

What I was referring to in my post though was more along the lines of the trendy, popular liberal causes such as the ones you've mentioned.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

J2D said:


> Lol. People are acting like this is the first time WWE made someone's outlook be made to seem evil.
> 
> They made someone who was straight edge act like it was a horrible thing, and make HHH defending alcoholics seem like a great thing.
> 
> ...


No, They didn't make straight edge to be a bad thing. They made the person promoting it to be bad.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Unless you really think ADR doesn't belong here in America, you shouldn't be offended by Zeb being portrayed as a villain.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Combat Analyst said:


> No, They didn't make straight edge to be a bad thing. They made the person promoting it to be bad.


It's still in a bad light because a bad character actively talked about how he was better than people because he was straight edge.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I at least think it's safe to say they've used "evil foreigner stereotype" about 10,000 times. So I'm not sure why people are acting like "racist evil American" is somehow different.


----------



## ollieg_94 (Jan 30, 2013)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Completely uncut version here inbetween their newest promo, pretty cool.


Why do I get the feeling that on Monday we're going to get the Stan Kroneke Raw all over again?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

dan the marino said:


> They really aren't. In fact it's funny how this phantom liberal media in general has become a thing pushed by... members of the media.
> 
> It's just funny how guys like Beck have gotten all up in arms over this. Bet they didn't bat an eye for every evil foreign stereotype WWE has had throughout history.


Add in liberal to child predators....how many of those Hollywierdos want Polanski to be pardoned?


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Voted real American because that is what he is  Drugs Alcohol etc, fits the bill to me.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

ollieg_94 said:


> Why do I get the feeling that on Monday we're going to get the Stan Kroneke Raw all over again?


Maybe we will. But at least this time around it will be at the expense of Glenn Beck. And it's all going to take up time otherwise used for Brodus/Santino/Zack/Tensai/Hornswoggle/Khali dancing anyway (Y)


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> Add in liberal to child predators....how many of those Hollywierdos want Polanski to be pardoned?











_It wasn't 'rape-rape'_


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It's sad that WWE has to actually spell out for Glenn Beck that this is a storyline.


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

this is prob the best persona hes had imo hes alot more aggresive and i like the state of the union theme but other than that prob his whc run all the rest are annoying


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone else think that after all this mainstream attention and controversy (and because of it), Vince Mcmahon is just about mad enough to put the title on Swagger at WM?


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

It'll be interesting to see how this week progresses, if Swagger is punished, if he isn't, reactions if he isn't and continued explanations for why he shouldn't be punished. 

I do hope he gets punished if only to send a message to the locker room that while in the midst of a push you really shouldn't push your luck by acting foolishly and without thought.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

legendkiller316 said:


> Anyone else think that after all this mainstream attention and controversy (and because of it), Vince Mcmahon is just about mad enough to put the title on Swagger at WM?


That would show balls..which is a good thing. WWE need to up their game seriously in this day and age.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

If Swagger gets suspended/fired I just hope Zeb Colter(Dutch Mantel really...) stays.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

legendkiller316 said:


> Anyone else think that after all this mainstream attention and controversy (and because of it), Vince Mcmahon is just about mad enough to put the title on Swagger at WM?


Never, this story line has always been to solidify Rio's face run.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

legendkiller316 said:


> Anyone else think that after all this mainstream attention and controversy (and because of it), Vince Mcmahon is just about mad enough to put the title on Swagger at WM?


ADR deserves to finally get a big win at WM (its taken him along time to recover from losing to Edge). 

I do think all this interest and controversy may have given Swag a pass on the arrest in the WWE's eyes, though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Considering Linda McMahon spent near $100M running as a Republican, all this talk about "poor conservatives" is laughable.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



kobra860 said:


> So instead of punishing someone for embarrassing the company during one of the biggest attention grabbing angles in years, they decide to let him continue to wrestle at an event with the biggest payday of the year and suspend him afterwards. Unbelievable.


You would be punishing ADR trying to create a makeshift replacement match at WM. This is his moment.

Not everyone in life is going to be treated the same. I think it is perfectly fair to stay the course.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

Break kayfabe but not address the drug charges or other issued involved

You never saw tony soprano do a promo and it cut away to james gandofini saying im not a mafia member and out fans include black people and mexicans

Had swagger come out as a liberal and said the only reason hes doing this is to attack the tea party i would have marked.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> Wagg is a top quality poster much like myself; I don't know why you're putting Wagg in a group with HEELKris.


You're talking about quality posters like you're some sort of shining beacon of amazing posting....

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



checkcola said:


> You would be punishing ADR trying to create a makeshift replacement match at WM. This is his moment.
> 
> Not everyone in life is going to be treated the same. I think it is perfectly fair to stay the course.


I agree.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If Swaggie ain't getting suspended, I want my 2006 with RVD as WWE Champion back :bron3



JoseBxNYC said:


> Didn't R-Truth wrestled The Rock before getting suspended? Randy Orton and Rey Mysterio are still top guys regardless of their suspensions. And of course who can forget Jeff Hardy winning three World Titles after two strikes. Clearly Hardy isn't more reliable than Orton but he still got the belt. People are just hating on Swagger's push. He will face his punishment after Mania is as simple as that. All the haters will have to eat it up.


The issue is not them remaining as top guys after they got suspended, it's that they (Van Dam, Hardy) got suspended almost immediately when they committed an offense/violation. After RVD got arrested(for the exact same thing Swagger's in right now, mind you) he lost his titles ASAP and got suspended. Meanwhile Jeff was heading to Wrestlemania 24 as the clear favorite to win the MITB, I don't even fucking know what he did but he got suspended and was left out of Mania.

So yes, not suspending Swagger after the similar situations these guys went through sends the wrong message, it shows favoritism even, that even if you do something stupid, unprofessional and, violate the company's policy but the boss likes you, you can get away with it.











PS: I don't hate Swagger, just really bitter that he could get away with it and RVD couldn't. enaldo


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

His name is wrong on the thread tittle, its Swagger not Stager, could a mod fix it?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Nimbus said:


> His name is wrong on the thread tittle, its Swagger not Stager, could a mod fix it?


*Nah, it's correct the way it is.*


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



> the @glennbeck you are dumbest motherfucker in the world I wish I see you so i can beat the fuck out of you no good jabroni lowlife





> The Iron Sheik‏@the_ironsheik
> 
> the @glennbeck you deserve to be waist deep in dog shit drink gasoline you insult my fans Im going to beat the fuck out of you dumb bitch





> The Iron Sheik‏@the_ironsheik
> 
> %10000 The @glennbeck have raisin balls and rice crispy dick





> Eat dog shit @glennbeck forever


Sheiky baby!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Sadly, it's one of the more interesting programs going into WM, at least at the moment. I say keep it going.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Sheik needs to shut the fuck up, he's not funny and I have the craziest sense of humor.


----------



## Scorpion Deathdrop (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Yes which I'm waiting to see if that's true as well. He wasn't drunk according to the reports, *so not sure why that's still brought up.*


DUI means Driving Under the Influence. Influence of not just alcohol, but drugs as well. In most states, weed is a drug that is classified in DUIs, hence why he's being charged with a DUI despite no alcohol being involved. 

A DUI is a DUI no matter how you cut it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I'm convinced the Wrestling Gods don't want WWE to have interesting characters, storylines, feuds, etceteras, at this point.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

How can there be favoritism toward Swagger/against Jeff Hardy and RVD when those two aren't even with the company currently? ho hum.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Scorpion Deathdrop said:


> DUI means Driving Under the Influence. Influence of not just alcohol, but drugs as well. In most states, weed is a drug that is classified in DUIs, hence why he's being charged with a DUI despite no alcohol being involved.
> 
> A DUI is a DUI no matter how you cut it.


I know that, but it wasn't alcohol related according to reports which is why I am wondering why people are saying he was drunk while driving. I also want to know if he was really under the influence or the cop just thought he was because he was caught with the stuff and speeding. Swagger is taking the DUI charge to court, and that's when he'll either go to jail or not.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



checkcola said:


> How can there be favoritism toward Swagger/against Jeff Hardy and RVD when those two aren't even with the company currently? ho hum.


I never said they showed favoritism against Hardy or RVD, I'm saying that in the rather similar situations these superstars were in *at the time of their violation*, Hardy/Van Dam were reprimanded and suspended and if Swagger goes unpunished for committing the exact same offense Van Dam did *6 and a half years ago*, it sends a wrong message and shows that there could be some degree of favoritism *in general*.


----------



## Scorpion Deathdrop (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> I know that, but it wasn't alcohol related according to reports which is why I am wondering why people are saying he was drunk while driving. I also want to know if he was really under the influence or the cop just thought he was because he was caught with the stuff and speeding. Swagger is taking the DUI charge to court, and that's when he'll either go to jail or not.


 Cops need proof with a DUI charge. Usually breathilizer, blood draw, urine sample, etc.

In this case, the charge was probably made from the obvious signs: Possession, red eyes, odor, etc. and will be confirmed via urine analysis. 

I haven't read an article with citations that state he was "Drunk Driving" just "Driving Under the Influence". I'm sure some bloggers have misconstrued DUI = Drunk, but they're not the reliable sources we're all reading.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Scorpion Deathdrop said:


> *Cops need proof with a DUI charge. Usually breathilizer, blood draw, urine sample, etc.
> 
> In this case, the charge was probably made from the obvious signs: Possession, red eyes, odor, etc. and will be confirmed via urine analysis.*
> 
> I haven't read an article with citations that state he was "Drunk Driving" just "Driving Under the Influence". I'm sure some bloggers have misconstrued DUI = Drunk, but they're not the reliable sources we're all reading.


I would figure, yeah.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> I never said they showed favoritism against Hardy or RVD, I'm saying that in the rather similar situations these superstars were in *at the time of their violation*, Hardy/Van Dam were reprimanded and suspended and if Swagger goes unpunished for committing the exact same offense Van Dam did *6 and a half years ago*, it sends a wrong message and shows that there could be some degree of favoritism *in general*.


As others have pointed out in this thread, Del Rio will be the one who suffers if Swagger gets pulled from the program. Unless they decide to go the Glenn Beck route and change the booking altogether. Still several weeks to go till Mania.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I'm sure it was kicked around plenty by now, only I'll throw it out there as food for thought. 

Swagger could get jobbed out in swift fashion come WM for this. He'll be built up only to fail massively. Minority triumphs to prove his worth and earn the glory while the ignorant "real american" gets put in his place and shut up. Unsure about the progression following thanks to the incident, but this scenario isn't far off considering what's transpired this week.

Wouldn't deem that as any form of "favoritism". Only a way to not jeopardize the booking for the upcoming mega event. I'll be logical. A simple placement of time between a match or two and it's the only adjustment needed.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

lol, what a loser!! was gone for such a long time for whatever reason and comes back for a huge push only to possibly fuck it all up with drugs and booze. if the wwe is really about the kids, then don't they have to bury him now and take it away? wouldn't vince be a huge hypocrite if he doesn't?


----------



## oshjayadlay (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

LOL.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> His name is wrong on the thread tittle, its Swagger not Stager, could a mod fix it?


Don't tell me what to do with the title of my thread

:bosh4

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Sheik needs to shut the fuck up, he's not funny and I have the craziest sense of humor.


Thank god someone agrees with me.


DesolationRow said:


> I'm convinced the Wrestling Gods don't want WWE to have interesting characters, storylines, feuds, etceteras, at this point.


Nah they just agree that Swagger is NO BUYS.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWEliveevents/article10029984.shtml



> 2. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Coulter) defeated Sin Cara. Before the match, Zeb and Swagger cut a promo about illegals. Just their normal stuff from TV.


he worked Smackdown live event Saturday Night and Coulter was with him


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



777 said:


> As others have pointed out in this thread, Del Rio will be the one who suffers if Swagger gets pulled from the program. Unless they decide to go the Glenn Beck route and change the booking altogether. Still several weeks to go till Mania.


I get why ending the American Patriot vs Mexican job stealer angle would hurt ADR. But are people really insinuating that the ONLY possible angle that would help ADR right now is that, and not a program with another top heel?

fuck, this is why the WWE is having a hard time putting interesting programs together, because the fans are only capable of processing one feud at a time...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



JY57 said:


> http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWEliveevents/article10029984.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> he worked Smackdown live event Saturday Night and Coulter was with him


:lmao so much for the WWE pulling him from live events

they'll probably let him run the RTWM, lose to ADR, and then fade into obscurity.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



777 said:


> As others have pointed out in this thread, Del Rio will be the one who suffers if Swagger gets pulled from the program. Unless they decide to go the Glenn Beck route and change the booking altogether. Still several weeks to go till Mania.


a match with Ziggler in the NY/NJ market will be even worst for ADR


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Exactly, who else are they gonna use, especially given the build so far and how much interest all this publicity is bringing. It would be hard (not impossible) to switch gears at this point. I do think there needs to be more focus on Del Rio though because that's the ultimate goal.


----------



## y2knockout (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*










lol


----------



## Michael Christie (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Any of you think that Swagger's mega-publicity week will finally give him a solid main event push?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

legendkiller316 said:


> I'm generally quite liberal even by European standards but this post is pretty much spot on. Watch almost any Hollywood movie or top tv show and conservatives and their views are indeed frowned upon. If anything I'm surprised that this is news to people. Hollywood and the entertainment industry in particular has long had a liberal slant, partly because it's constantly pushing new boundaries to make money.
> 
> I will add though that U.S. conservatives do not help themselves at all. Just look at the republican nominees last election, Romney was the sane one!


Romney was far from a true conservative. But, that's not the point here. 

Vince McMahon is about anything that gets him publicity and $$$. That's as American as it gets. And, he has no problem with using the news, etc...to put these stories out there in the ring. Other examples over the years...

Sgt. Slaughter turning Iraqi sympathizer...if the Internet had been around back then the shit would have really hit the fan. 

Yokozuna dominating the WWF at a time when people were truly afraid Japanese businesses were going to buy up everything that was halfway American. 

The Un-Americans talking about Iraq and Afghanistan while our troops were in harm's way. 

Muhammad Hassan talking about Muslim bias, and then eventually becoming one he rails against himself. Were it not for the London bombings taking place the day of his attack on Undertaker his angle would have really had legs for a while. 

In fact, I stated earlier in the thread, JBL pretty much did the same angle several years ago during his feud with Eddie Guerrero. 

Now, this might work to Vince's benefit. In the past, he's cared a bit too much about what the mainstream says about these subjects and his industry. Plus, I don't think he's too keen on the GOP and conservatives since Linda lost elections to the Senate twice (although Linda was fairly moderate by most standards). He's slowly turning up the heat a bit and putting out programming that has an edge to it. 

As for the gimmick...it's brilliant. There's a difference between being anti-illegal immigration and all foreigners go home. I'm against illegal immigration, but welcome those who want to come and make a better life. Zeb is saying, "All foreigners, go home. You are not welcome here." Yes ,it's latent racism, but it's out there and Vince is going to capitalize on it. 

I'm a Glenn Beck fan, anyway...and trust me...if Vince wants to control the message (as good ol' VKM has to) he wants Beck actually nowhere near this. He'll make CM Punk's pipebombs look like a pop gun.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Why did they break kayfabe? They should have cut a kayfabe promo on Beck and attempted to antagonize him even more.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

legendkiller316 said:


> Anyone else think that after all this mainstream attention and controversy (and because of it), Vince Mcmahon is just about mad enough to put the title on Swagger at WM?


No, because Swagger fucked up and got arrested.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

That broken kayfabe video shows how much of a chicken shit WWE is these days. One bit of bad press and they;re immediately trying to stamp it out.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The sucker doesn't to deserve a Wrestlemania match in first place, Now its Mark Ratings vs Orton vs ADR


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

It's up to the courts whether to give Swagger any type of punishment. Any punishment WWE gives him is additional and to their discretion. They shouldn't punish him for breaking the law, because that's not their job. But they should punish him for putting their reputation and booking plans in jeopardy.

My gripe is that if WWE DOES decide to punish Swagger on-screen, all they're going to do is have him job to Cena, Orton, Sheamus or Ryback over and over, which does nothing for anyone. I actually like Swagger and I don't want Swagger to be buried, but in the event that he is, I would rather have someone outside of the usual suspects/inner circle to benefit from it. I don't like when people are jobbed out if they aren't going to be jobbed out productively.

If Swagger's gonna be jobbed out, I'd like to see WWE hand out a few Ws to guys like Ryder, Riley, Gabriel who could use a bone thrown to them every now and then.


----------



## lordgaby (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

When he finally started to shine, he got arrested. That's such a bad luck... But if he's not punished by a court I think he will still get his title shot at WM.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

:StephenA 

Tempest, theyre not going to have him job...theyre going to probably saddle him with a "broken arm" and "torn ligaments" after an ADR armbar.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> :StephenA
> 
> Tempest, theyre not going to have him job...theyre going to probably saddle him with a "broken arm" and "torn ligaments" after an ADR armbar.


Like I said, that does nothing for anyone.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I cant for Raw tomorrow I hope to god Vince buries Jack Swagger


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If the Wellness Policy was universally applied, Swagger should be suspended and lose his WHC title shot. After all, other talents have faced similar consequences. However, we all know the Wellness Policy is a joke.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

*I would have thought any Ziggler fans would be the most pissed off.

Ziggler is working literally every show, working his ass off day in day out.
Then Swagger goes away for 5/6 months and comes back, gets put in the main event, smokes weed and drinks drive and gets a title shot at 'Mania....

INJUSTICE. Get the shield to sort him out.* :ambrose2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I really don't know whats going to happen but i'd rather Orton or Ziggler to get the shot over Swagger. Apparently Swagger is booked to win the WHC at Mania, i really hope that doesn't happen! I want Del Rio to be WHC for a few more months before dropping it to someone.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



TempestH said:


> It's up to the courts whether to give Swagger any type of punishment. Any punishment WWE gives him is additional and to their discretion. They shouldn't punish him for breaking the law, because that's not their job. But they should punish him for putting their reputation and booking plans in jeopardy.
> 
> My gripe is that if WWE DOES decide to punish Swagger on-screen, all they're going to do is have him job to Cena, Orton, Sheamus or Ryback over and over, which does nothing for anyone. I actually like Swagger and I don't want Swagger to be buried, but in the event that he is, I would rather have someone outside of the usual suspects/inner circle to benefit from it. I don't like when people are jobbed out if they aren't going to be jobbed out productively.
> 
> If Swagger's gonna be jobbed out, I'd like to see WWE hand out a few Ws to guys like Ryder, Riley, Gabriel who could use a bone thrown to them every now and then.


they should do what matches up to what the have done in the past. anything else would be unfair to guys like RVD who got stripped of both his titles as a punishment. infact it would be a massive piss take.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrmXZdjkGGs&feature=player_embedded

latest Zeb & Swagger video


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

He comes off as someone trying to start up his own American Nazi Bund group.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

They're going deep now:


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

legendkiller316 said:


> Anyone else think that after all this mainstream attention and controversy (and because of it), Vince Mcmahon is just about mad enough to put the title on Swagger at WM?


That would be a kick to the face of not only Del Rio but the whole roster who would kill for Swagger's push and wouldn't do something as stupid as him. But yeah, Vince is that mad.

I can't watch this video without thinking that the background is fake, dammit!


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

These guys make me excited for wrestling at the moment, no one else does.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> They're going deep now:


WOW...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Shelter said:


> That would be a kick to the face of not only Del Rio but the whole roster who would kill for Swagger's push and wouldn't do something as stupid as him. But yeah, Vince is that mad.
> 
> I can't watch this video without thinking that the background is fake, dammit!


LOL I remember the vids were their hair was blowing, the hell happened? :lol


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger and zeb Colter are making Vince cream in his pants.*



GillbergReturns said:


> I may in the minority on this one but I don't think there's a better candidate than Swagger for this storyline. I don't think he's easily replaceable. While it's true he is nothing more than the muscle that muscle still has to do the talking in the ring. Why Swagger may be a reach himself he's still by far and away the best candidate for the job.
> 
> This character really won't go much further than WM anyways. It's tailor made to feud with Del Rio and that's about it. I guess they can go the tag team route afterwards as well.


Nope, I'm with you.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> They're going deep now:


They have to watch themselves on this character it's similar to Mohammad Hassaan. Cross the line, and you're in big trouble.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I can't wait to see what they do in dallas tomorrow night. That is a very large hispanic area. Assuming swagger is still going to mania these videos aren't going to cut it for the next 6 weeks. I wanna see how far wwe is willing to go. From the looks of this latest video they are slowing getting to the point of if you're not white it ain't right. If wwe isn't scared to go there do it. Talk about black people Chinese people arabs basically as i said anyone who isn't a white American. Oh even say how interracial relationships are producing off spring that doesn't look like them. Thus pushing them further into becoming a minority. Some people actually agree with what zeb and swagger are saying so they have to go full on racism. I'm loving this angle. I like edgy stuff. Just depends how far wwe will have the balls to take it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Chris22 said:


> Apparently Swagger is booked to win the WHC at Mania, i really hope that doesn't happen!


That wouldn't surprise me at all. WWE didn't create such a controversial character to have him lose at WrestleMania.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Rio...the same Rio who was a 2 time WWE champ, 1 time WHC champ, MITB winner, Royal Rumble winner, and now top face of SD? Swagger isn't a Vince McMahon guy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Colter's making me the most interested in the World Title scene I've been since Taker/Edge in 08. Man is a fucking beast, and Swagger being able to produce the goods in the ring only adds to that.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Minority video isn't that far away from crossing the line.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Job swagger finnally getting some attention.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

If Swagger sticks around and doesn't get suspended, he should send Glenn Beck a fruit basket for saving his Mania payday.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



CaptainObvious said:


> If the Wellness Policy was universally applied, Swagger should be suspended and lose his WHC title shot. After all, other talents have faced similar consequences. However, we all know the Wellness Policy is a joke.


The wellness policy has nothing to do with weed or alcohol.

Interesting fact if a WWE superstar tests positive for Marijuana, they get a monetary fine (like $2000 or something insignificant) and that's it. If they test positive for LEGAL faux-weed they get suspended and a strike on the Wellness policy (just ask Evan Bourne).

I honestly don't care if nothing happens from this, the DUI might hurt his chances but I guess it all depends on how Vince feels.

A simple solution to this would be to have Ziggler announce he's cashing in at Wrestlemania, make it a triple threat and have Ziggler pin Swagger to keep Del Rio strong, keep Swagger in the main event but punish him for his bullshit at the same time.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

The thing about this that makes me the most angry, is that Swagger is finally given the push he has wanted his whole career, he is relevant, he is controversial, he is on a roll that will likely end with him having gold around his waist for a while...And he does this shit knowing full well what will happen if he got caught...

Meanwhile you have guys that have been busting their ass all year including the months he was gone that get peanuts...Or hell, Mark Henry returns and is getting massive heat, and is one of the best things going right now. He had a dominant performance at the PPV and people are getting excited over a possible return to full on HOP Henry...and he is fighting the dancing buffoon in a match that will probably be shorter then the Divas match. If they gave Mark this same push as Swagger, he would be making the most of it...or Ziggler...or any of the guys in that chamber match...

Pisses me off


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I hope Swagger gets jobbed out AFTER WRESTLEMANIA. This is the best storyline going since the Summer of Punk, and it will be criminally insane if they have to shoot this down. Not only that, it also buries the point of the Elimination Chamber. This story needs to continue Swagger needs to be punished AFTER Mania. I really hope this story continues, i could care less about Swaggger. Zeb Colter is my 2nd favorite manager of all time god damn I cant stop watching his videos.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

God damn it Swagger...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

man this angle is fucking money.
Promos are so good.

Reminds me when I had team debates in school and we got the anti immigration side, oh god did all the mexicans get butthurt at us for speaking the truth

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

way to much people are talking about him right now for him to be job away perfect for wrestlemania season


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mr Talley said:


> God damn it Swagger...


Swagger getting that legit heat like a real heel should...8*D


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

*I hope nothing at all is done to Swagger and he shows up in the middle of the ring with a bag of weed and he and Zeb start a, "LEGALIZE MARIJUANA" angle to add to the anti-immigrant angle.*


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

That's be hard angle to go for, the conservatives don't want immigration, but the liberals want the weed. He'd be a walking contradiction, but you never know this is the WWE after all.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm happy for Swagger dude is finally somewhere and hes getting the attention.


----------



## ValentinezXifax (Oct 14, 2012)

Pierre McDunk said:


> It's sad that WWE has to actually spell out for Glenn Beck that this is a storyline.


I think this is the best part of the whole thing

willfully ignorant retards deserve to be mocked endlessly, on national television if possible

the more butthurt, the better


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Zeppex said:


> That's be hard angle to go for, the conservatives don't want immigration, but the liberals want the weed. He'd be a walking contradiction, but you never know this is the WWE after all.




They won't do that. They'll just have him job at WM then disappear back into the mid card. Its possible Ziggler might even somehow use his contract to replace him at Mania itself. Who knows. Swagger was finally getting his chance though and he fucked it up.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I know people are against racist angles due to its controversy, but whoever is writing Dutch Mantel's material has produced some really good stuff. For me, its like a throwback to heel promos of the 80s.

Too bad Stagger got his boring makeover.

- Vic


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Man see you can only go so far with this storyline before you hit mohammad Hassaan territory. Zeb is killing it but damn is he walking the line


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm impressed that Dutch Mantell/Zeb hasn't missed a beat, still very fluent on the mic.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Wouldn't shock me if Beck took the money for this angle.

"They like to be on the right side of history."

Yeah, nice quote Beck. Who are you, God? Who are you to decide what is the right side of history? Dude is delusional. No wonder Vince wants him on the show, he's a quack like him.


----------



## Tiger4959879 (Apr 2, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> man this angle is fucking money.
> Promos are so good.
> 
> Reminds me when I had team debates in school and we got the anti immigration side, o*h god did all the mexicans get butthurt at us for speaking the truth*
> ...


So being racist is the truth now lol?


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Tiger4959879 said:


> So being racist is the truth now lol?


i fail to see how speaking the obvious is 'racist'.

Look at Mexico and every single Hispanic area in America.

You think its a good idea that America as a whole ends up like that?

I dont. Neither do other sane people.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

this stuff reached CNN and they aired the 5 minute shoot video on Beck


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

WWE is doing a great job of hyping this match.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I am from Mexico and I don't feel offended by this angle. In fact I think it's very entertaining. I hope Swagger doesn't get suspended. Looking forward to see the match at WM.


----------



## Lallin92 (Feb 17, 2012)

Jack Swagger is one of the best in ring competitors in wwe. He have always reminded me of Kurt Angle int the ring, and now I'm not only talking about his finisher. His mic work is not too bad, but it needs improvements. And really like his current gimmick. It's really brave by the wwe to make fun of a political party, especially in this family friendly era. He is like a reversed Muhammad Hassan.

The only problem I have with him is his last name. I have never liked it. Like, seriously?? Swagger??


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like WWE has full control over Swagger's twitter now. It has changed.  Ever since the DUI.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

So, is Swagger still having the match at WM?


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

he fucked up but it's just a bit of weed. he is a talented performer and finally he has a gimmick that can work and not only with the inmigrant angle. the conspiracy theory, doomsday prepper, gun nut bigot gimmick can be used for so many different storylines...lots of potential there.

he could shoot Cena with an AR15 in a no DQ match and still get pinned XD


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have to admit, WWE has really been pushing up the quality of the theme songs as of late.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> I have to admit, WWE has really been pushing up the quality of the theme songs as of late.


YES!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!! Thanks for posting this. Awesome theme and titantron.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> YES!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!! Thanks for posting this. Awesome theme and titantron.


Yeah, no problem. It's a really great theme for Swagger. The music matches his character perfectly. It's boisterous, that genre of music is reminiscent of the American Revolution, and it's catchy.

Good move on WWE's part, this theme gets and A+ in my book.


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

How does Swagger still have a job is the real question or does Vince have no knowledge of his own policies?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Seems they're either letting it slide, or finishing the angle before punishing him.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That theme has really grown on me. I'm a fan of it.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Nostalgia said:


> That theme has really grown on me. I'm a fan of it.


That theme has quickly become 1 of my favourites. Have a feeling it may make my top 50 list.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Give a wrestler a character and he's over within a matter of a couple weeks (even without the incident). 
Funny how that works......


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

King_Of_This_World said:


> i fail to see how speaking the obvious is 'racist'.
> 
> Look at Mexico and every single Hispanic area in America.
> 
> ...


You mean like Texas which has a huge economy that would rival most countries?


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Dudes eyes looks really red tonight


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

How could anyone boo Zeb and Swagger? They're right in saying that illegal immigrants are killing the country.

I was laughing hard when ADR tried to defend the illegals.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

This is where i got confused. Zeb is talking about undocumented people. What does that have to do with del rio? This angle will get swagger and zeb some cheers because obviously some people agree with what they are saying. If the agenda is going to be racism they need to go there. Keeping it political could backfire. Have zeb say some you people stuff to booker t. That will help with the racism if that's direction wwe is trying to head to


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I suppose they could say that ADR took the job of an American. As in, he got a contract in the WWE as a Mexican. If they wouldn't hire Mexicans, an American could have had his spot right now. Bit of a lame argument though. There's also the fact that ADR is a millionaire, which really doesn't make him a believable "man of the people". I hope Swagger takes the belt at this point.



Mr.Cricket said:


> How could anyone boo Zeb and Swagger? They're right in saying that illegal immigrants are killing the country.
> 
> I was laughing hard when ADR tried to defend the illegals.


Yeah, ADR was cringe worthy IMO.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Quasi Juice said:


> I suppose they could say that ADR took the job of an American. As in, he got a contract in the WWE as a Mexican. If they wouldn't hire Mexicans, an American could have had his spot right now. Bit of a lame argument though. There's also the fact that ADR is a millionaire, which really doesn't make him a believable "man of the people". I hope Swagger takes the belt at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ADR was cringe worthy IMO.


Hmm well the jury seems to be split on his promo. I thought he did good showed Nice intensity. Anyway how is adr not believable as a man of the people just because he's a millionaire? Which actually hasn't been mentioned since he turned face


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I care about this match over Rock/Cena and Triple H/Lesnar. I'm actually interested in Swagger now...


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

Flawless Victory said:


> This is where i got confused. Zeb is talking about undocumented people. What does that have to do with del rio? This angle will get swagger and zeb some cheers because obviously some people agree with what they are saying. If the agenda is going to be racism they need to go there. Keeping it political could backfire. Have zeb say some you people stuff to booker t. That will help with the racism if that's direction wwe is trying to head to


I don't know why they added Barrett to the mix if Zeb's problem is the Mexicans. Seems like the Raw and Smackdown writers don't talk with each other.
Also their videos cover a lot more of heel stuff but they are on youtube so less people will watch it, I don't get it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

So Jack Swagger's push and Wrestlemania title match is still on even after what hes done this is fucked up. RVD/Jeff Hardy got punished yet this fucking idiot gets away with it


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

ADR will tap him out inside the WM time record.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So Jack Swagger's push and Wrestlemania title match is still on even after what hes done this is fucked up. RVD/Jeff Hardy got punished yet this fucking idiot gets away with it


That's because Jack Swagger is better than RVD and Jeff Hardy put together. I think we can safely say he's untouchable now, like I said he could do anything and get away with it :swagger :swagger :swagger


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Dutch Mantell is a genius.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Shelter said:


> I don't know why they added Barrett to the mix if Zeb's problem is the Mexicans. Seems like the Raw and Smackdown writers don't talk with each other.
> Also their videos cover a lot more of heel stuff but they are on youtube so less people will watch it, I don't get it.


That's the point I'm making. In zeb and swagger`s minority YouTube video they talked about chinese and arabs as well. They're are moving toward if you're not American period but they haven't went full blast yet. Del rio isn't an "illegal" so zeb`s issues really wouldn't be with del rio. Analyzing the promo last night it's like zeb blames del rio`s success for the reason Mexicans cross the boarder because they aspire to achieve success like del rio


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

The point from last night is that Del Rio is a symbol of the American Dream for illegals to come to America. 

I doubt they'll play up Del Rio being an illegal immigrant, but i wouldnt be surprised if in the build of the feud that Ricardo is revealed as an illegal and gets taken away by immigration...Then at Mania he re-emerges and it was all just a clerical error in his papers. lols.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That promo last night was pretty dull from all parties and the crowd didn't care. The WE THE PEOPLE promo work is and was good to get their characters over but that a rehash of what we already know from Zeb was not needed last night in front of Del Rio. They kept things on a general level and never really got around to ADR (I know they did a bit towards the end) and if they continue promos like that it's going to shape up and be an immigration debate between the two instead of a match at WM. The feud and gimmick have me interested but I was not feeling that promo at all.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Is the behavior not, little racist? After everything..


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The promo on RAW was very well done. Zeb is a great mic worker and the whole feud and gimmick is brilliant. I don't really know why people would complain about this. WWE are doing something edgy and genuinely engaging.

As for the confusion, Zeb Coulter basically is against illegal aliens (and it seems any immigration legal or otherwise) and sees Del Rio as a problem because he will inspire even more illegals into America to steal jobs from hard working Americans. They see Del Rio with success and assume they can achieve that same success.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

The promo last night made it seem like it was Del rio vs Zeb.... with Swagger just being the bodyguard


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> The promo on RAW was very well done. Zeb is a great mic worker and the whole feud and gimmick is brilliant. I don't really know why people would complain about this. WWE are doing something edgy and genuinely engaging.
> 
> As for the confusion, Zeb Coulter basically is against illegal aliens (and it seems any immigration legal or otherwise) and sees Del Rio as a problem because he will inspire even more illegals into America to steal jobs from hard working Americans. They see Del Rio with success and assume they can achieve that same success.


It's not brilliant. It makes no sense because he was already filthy rich living in Mexico before even coming to America and the WWE. To make him the champion of people wishing to escape from Mexico and find success in America is ridiculously stupid.

The whole thing is half-baked, rushed, and stinks of desperation to stir up controversy and attention. You know, it might have actually been interesting and provocative to have Coulter makes his completely valid points on such a divisive issue without the racial undertones that scream out "HE'S RACIST, SO BOO HIM!". It's so cheap and generic.

And also you got ADR with JBL's entire gimmick, and now you throw him into a feud about Mexican immigrants. What's the next one gonna be, "Aging superstar loses his retirement fund and has to go to work as ADR's personal assistant?". Oh wait! What about "ADR loses his fortune and has to work as aging superstar's personal assistant"? BOOK IT


----------



## lorex (Jan 8, 2010)

I do not care for what he is saying but this is a great gimmick reflecting current issues. Its good stuff.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Swagger should get more promo time. Ricardo doesn't speak for Del Rio, so Swagger should get in the mix more. Zeb shouldn't be doing all the heavy lifting, Swagger should say more besides "WE. THE PEOPLE". This is Vickie/Ziggler all over again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

H.I.M. said:


> Swagger should get more promo time. Ricardo doesn't speak for Del Rio, so Swagger should get in the mix more. Zeb shouldn't be doing all the heavy lifting, Swagger should say more besides "WE. THE PEOPLE". This is Vickie/Ziggler all over again.


Ricardo doesn't speak for Del Rio because he's good on the mic, Swagger is.....to say an abomination would be generous. He should NEVER talk. Zeb should absolutely be doing all the heavy lifting, that's his JOB. He's a manager, his role is to be the personality for someone who has no personality. Ricardo's a ring announcer, not a manager.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

H.I.M. said:


> Swagger should get more promo time. Ricardo doesn't speak for Del Rio, so Swagger should get in the mix more. Zeb shouldn't be doing all the heavy lifting, Swagger should say more besides "WE. THE PEOPLE". This is Vickie/Ziggler all over again.


Nah. Swagger's practically the worst talker in the company, definitely THE worst considering the position he's in atm, so as far as I'm concerned, he shouldn't say anything and Coulter should do ALL the the work. Coulter's great on the mic, interesting, and is carrying Swagger's ass in this storyline, whenever Swagger speaks he ruins it with he's goofy facial expressions, awful raspy voice and terrible delivery of the simplest of lines like ''We the people''.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but I don't think he's been that bad on the mic since his return. He gets his point across and his lisp isn't that noticeable anymore. He doesn't have to go out and cut a pipe bomb, but he should do more than just stand there and nod.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Swagger should become a mute. Guy is appalling on the mic and has me facepalming like I do when Brock tries to speak.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Funny how some mofo's bitch about adr "stealing" jbl's gimmick like adr was the one who came up with the idea...it totally wasn't vince and creative's idea...ugh


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> That's because Jack Swagger is better than RVD and Jeff Hardy put together. I think we can safely say he's untouchable now, like I said he could do anything and get away with it :swagger :swagger :swagger


rofl, Swagger has nothing on RVD and Hardy...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> Funny how some mofo's bitch about adr "stealing" jbl's gimmick like adr was the one who came up with the idea...it totally wasn't vince and creative's idea...ugh


Who is blaming ADR for it?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Who is blaming ADR for it?


All the posters who keep saying adr stole jbl's gimmick. If no one is blaming adr why keep bringing it up


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Okay now I really want 2006 back, with the belt still on RVD. enaldo


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> *That's because Jack Swagger is better than RVD and Jeff Hardy put together*. I think we can safely say he's untouchable now, like I said he could do anything and get away with it :swagger :swagger :swagger



No, just no!! And personally I don't think Swaggers untouchable at all, just think that WWE have decided to run with this story as the angle between Swagger/Zeb and ADR is getting too much attention to scrap at this time. My own view is that ADR will make Biff tap out at WM and then our Real American will sink slowly back to the mid card if not further as a result of his DUI.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jeff Hardy was always terrible but RVD was always pretty entertaining in WWE. Now... Not so much...


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I told ya'll when this story broke that nothing would happen to Swagger. The only thing that matters in WWE is Vince, if he wants an angle to go ahead or a wrestler to get pushed it will happen.

Vince always hated RVD and didn't want him as champ. Jeff Hardy is a different case as the dude was literally unusable.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

RVD's like a camel in the desert.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> ]


that's swagger? he looks more like marc pearson


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Its a slap in the face to RVD and Jeffy Hardy that they got their pishes stopped while this fucking idiot continues to go onto Wrestlemania


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its a slap in the face to RVD and Jeffy Hardy that they got their pishes stopped while this fucking idiot continues to go onto Wrestlemania


The publicity and controversy surrounding the angle is likely what has saved Swagger's push.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its a slap in the face to RVD and Jeffy Hardy that they got their pishes stopped while this fucking idiot continues to go onto Wrestlemania


I think you're still bitter about K2 quitting the WWE.

You should seek help. His push is going to WM and probably no further. WWE wont let him get away with this. Much like when Truth violated the wellness policy around Survivor Series 2011 but couldnt be taken out of his match with the rock. They let the rock complete his burial of Truth/Miz and then suspended Truth.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> I think you're still bitter about K2 quitting the WWE.
> 
> You should seek help. His push is going to WM and probably no further. WWE wont let him get away with this. Much like when Truth violated the wellness policy around Survivor Series 2011 but couldnt be taken out of his match with the rock. They let the rock complete his burial of Truth/Miz and then suspended Truth.


Jack Swagger isn't R-Truth. Jack Swagger can't be suspended


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

129 pages of butthurt over Swagger being in the WHC match and he still in there, haters best get on this bandwagon or they'll be left behind.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> Jack Swagger isn't R-Truth. Jack Swagger can't be suspended


i thought you were leaving the forum? :bosh4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Karma101 said:


> 129 pages of butthurt over Swagger being in the WHC match and he still in there, haters best get on this bandwagon or they'll be left behind.


It's quite funny, but it's just KKF just repeating the same crap over and over again. When you see that, you see how much of a minority this forum really is.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol at heelkris thinking swagger is untouchable. Anyway looks like the media coverage has saved swagger for now but we will see. This storyline is professing nicely and I am fan of it even though I hate swagger. I still hope swagger stops talking full stop and lets zeb do it all though in the coming weeks.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Mclovin it said:


> Lol at heelkris thinking swagger is untouchable. Anyway looks like the media coverage has saved swagger for now but we will see. This storyline is professing nicely and I am fan of it even though I hate swagger. I still hope swagger stops talking full stop and lets zeb do it all though in the coming weeks.


Jack Swagger should sing America's national anthem at WM. He did it once on some RAW episode but the crowd booed him so he had to stop 

"This storyline is professing nicely and I am fan of it even though I hate swagger." The feud is awesome, but Jack Swagger sucks. No, wait Jack Swagger is awesome. No, he sucks. No, no, no he's definitely awesome. No, he sucks period. Is your head gonna explode? Generic IWC smark, just get it over with and jump on the bandwagon. Be a man and become a Jack Swagger fan because Jack Swagger is saving pro wrestling right now


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jack Swagger cant save himself . WEEED THE PEOPLE



He cant hook it !


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

No kris because I don't rate swagger at all. Zeb coulter and this angle yes but not him. Also saving pro wrestling? Lol.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> Jack Swagger should sing America's national anthem at WM. He did it once on some RAW episode but the crowd booed him so he had to stop


O thaaaaaaaay, can you theeeeeeee.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> O thaaaaaaaay, can you theeeeeeee.


Watch it again. :side:


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

speech impediment


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*






Jack Swagger is such a great heel. I want to put this video in my sig on autoplay but I'd probably get banned for that


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Just stop son :kenny


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jilian sings better than that retard


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Situation said:


> Jilian sings better than that retard


Jillian can't sing and she looks like a transvestite.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Situation said:


> Jilian sings better than that retard


Repped.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> Jack Swagger is such a great heel. I want to put this video in my sig on autoplay but I'd probably get banned for that


LOLwhy? I had it in my sig a while back, was a great segment and got a lot of heat like a real heel should be getting.

Edit: Oh auto play? Not sure.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



HEELKris said:


> Jillian can't sing and she looks like a transvestite.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Someone else said it the best. Punishment probably will come.

I think it'd be a bit too late to pull him out of Wrestlemania though. Doesn't matter. 

He's going to lose. Then if Zeb leaves him, he'll become irrelevant again.


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Talk about timing.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

I was thinking about Swagger earlier today when I was getting stoned lol.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

Jesus, yesterday the cops pulled us over, we had 4 balls of weed, but they couldn't find it. I was so close to getting arested along with 4 other people, but only i was under the age of 17. I was high as fuck and i dropped my weed behind me and shortly after it, I emptied my pockets and then dropped my pants, because you know how the law proceeds LOL. However, i'm sick 
and tired to screw the law over and over, because someday it will screw me and my future, just because i wanna get high instead of drinking alcohol.. Fuck it i was so close to getting arrested. At least it didn't happen and if it did, i don't work for WWE.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Jesus, yesterday the cops pulled us over, we had 4 balls of weed, but they couldn't find it. I was so close to getting arested along with 4 other people, but only i was under the age of 17. I was high as fuck and i dropped my weed behind me and shortly after it, I emptied my pockets and then dropped my pants, because you know how the law proceeds LOL. However, i'm sick
> and tired to screw the law over and over, because someday it will screw me and my future, just because i wanna get high instead of drinking alcohol.. Fuck it i was so close to getting arrested. At least it didn't happen and if it did, i don't work for WWE.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

^ I bet if a police car pull you over with so much weed, you'll probably shit in your latvian pants, before leaving the car.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Ziggler Mark said:


> I think you're still bitter about K2 quitting the WWE.
> 
> You should seek help. His push is going to WM and probably no further. WWE wont let him get away with this. Much like when Truth violated the wellness policy around Survivor Series 2011 but couldnt be taken out of his match with the rock. They let the rock complete his burial of Truth/Miz and then suspended Truth.


I am not bitter about Kelly Kelly quitting WWE its her life to do what shes wants with it


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> ^ I bet if a police car pull you over with so much weed, you'll probably shit in your latvian pants, before leaving the car.


2 cool stories in one day.whata badass :kanye2


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*

So has he been taken off TV since last Monday?

Sorry don't feel like reading 53+ pages.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

We should take nothing you say seriously when your sig clearly demonstrates your lips are too sealed to ADR's buttcheeks.


----------



## JihadJake (Sep 17, 2012)

*WE THE PEOPLE!*

Sorry ahead of time if someone has already made a thread about this but Jack Swagger is really starting to bug the shit out of me and its not for the reason they want us to get all fired up trying to be political and blathering on and on and on about illigal aliens comming into the country. What really bugs me about is is the fact they are going the Ryback route by just repeating We the People over and over assuming that eventually it will mean something or catch on somehow. The last few weeks they have literally cut the same promo over and over again making the exact same points and literally bringing nothing new to the table. This lack of creativity is exactly what is wrong with the WWE 

I would greatly appreciate if Zeb Colter would get put back into the Jumangi box


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

mgman said:


> We should take nothing you say seriously when your sig clearly demonstrates your lips are too sealed to ADR's buttcheeks.


Damn right they are! Just like any punk, bryan or ziggler mark has theirs


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: WE THE PEOPLE!*

That's the point, Swagger isn't really supposed to say much other that "We The People", Zeb is supposed to do the thing that Swagger lacks, gaining heat through his promo work.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

He's in the world title match at mania get over it. They got him what he needed: a mouthpiece


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: WE THE PEOPLE!*

speech impediment.

WEEED THE PEOPLE 
WEEED THE PEOPLE

thats only thing im hearing when that ignoramos opens hes mouth hole


----------



## JihadJake (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: WE THE PEOPLE!*



xdoomsayerx said:


> He's in the world title match at mania get over it. They got him what he needed: a mouthpiece


He had a mouthpiece before he left and Vikkie Guerrero wasnt doing much for his career much like Zeb Colter isnt doing much for him now exsept making me fast forward through his segments. He is a talented enough wrestler without a mouthpiece.. he has a mouth and he should use it to say more than "We The People"


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WE THE PEOPLE!*

''We The People'' is the same as ''Feed Me More'', same as ''Best In The World'', same as ''Finally...'', same as ''You Can't See Me'', same as ''Can I Beg Your Indulgence'', same as ''Give Me A Hell Yeah'', same as every fucking catchphrase in wrestling's history. I guess your fine with those above but you don't accept ''We The People''? fpalm 

They are catchphrases... What did you expect? They are meant to be annoying and repetitive (especially for heels). By repeating those phrases so much, the crowd has no choice but to learn them and eventually chant/boo (depending if heel or face) given catchphrase in every arena. It's the whole freaking point.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

We the people - probably the most annoying thing in WWE


----------



## CM Reggae (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: WE THE PEOPLE!*

Heel in agitating fan shocker.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Biast said:


> ''We The People'' is the same as ''Feed Me More'', same as ''Best In The World'', same as ''Finally...'', same as ''You Can't See Me'', same as ''Can I Beg Your Indulgence'', same as ''Give Me A Hell Yeah'', same as every fucking catchphrase in wrestling's history. I guess your fine with those above but you don't accept ''We The People''? fpalm
> 
> They are catchphrases... What did you expect? They are meant to be annoying and repetitive (especially for heels). By repeating those phrases so much, the crowd has no choice but to learn them and eventually chant/boo (depending if heel or face) given catchphrase in every arena. It's the whole freaking point.


Are you comparing "Finally...." and "Give me a hell yeah" to "We the people"?? Lawls

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Artisan44 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: WE THE PEOPLE!*

Somebody needs to paste Zeb & Swagger's faces onto this picture:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This whole thing has morphed into a pathetic attempt for mainstream attention by getting Glenn Beck to acknowledge them on their own show. I can't believe they actually broke character in a promo just to antagonize Beck. Ridiculous.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WE THE PEOPLE!*

It's annoying when he randomly screams 'We the people!' over and over again, but the last couple of weeks he's been using it more logically. I enjoyed Swagger on this week's Smackdown.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WE THE PEOPLE!*



brandiexoxo said:


> Are you comparing "Finally...." and "Give me a hell yeah" to "We the people"?? Lawls
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's a catchphrase, so yes. Besides, Swagger really isn't a talker and he has one of the best talkers ever as his manager. He doesn't need to say anything. Just have Dutch do all the work.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: WE THE PEOPLE!*

once this storyline over Swagger will go back to where he belong jobber status or at most low midcard...



Sids_chickenleg said:


> It's a catchphrase, so yes. Besides, Swagger really isn't a talker and he has one of the best talkers ever as his manager. He doesn't need to say anything. Just have Dutch do all the work.


that's why Dutch aka Zeb is so fucking over who got the spotlight instead of Swagger...Swagger just suck and people not buying swagger.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WE THE PEOPLE!*



apokalypse said:


> that's why Dutch aka Zeb is so fucking over who got the spotlight instead of Swagger...Swagger just suck and people not buying swagger.


Are you sure about that? Swagger won the EC, that's all he needs to do. Win matches. Zeb talks for him. If all they did was talk and Swagger never won anything, I'd see your point.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WE THE PEOPLE!*



apokalypse said:


> who got the spotlight instead of Swagger...Swagger just suck and people not buying swagger.


Jackal, jackal, it's a jackal.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: WE THE PEOPLE!*

Swagger isn't big monster guy who doesn't need to be on Mic but kick ass in the ring...Swagger isn't like Beniot who suck on Mic but great in ring. People still not buying swagger. 3

the more he win matches the more people bitching about shoving down to our throat...who you going to feed to swagger? they already feed one of best wrestler Daniel Bryan and people pissed off about it. Ziggler? Orton? fans already disapproved Swagger won EC...


----------



## xvaj (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: WE THE PEOPLE!*



brandiexoxo said:


> Are you comparing "Finally...." and "Give me a hell yeah" to "We the people"?? Lawls
> 
> Sent from Verticalsp
> orts.com Free App


DAMM!

YES..YES..YES

Hmms maybe NO..NO..NO


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Flawless Victory said:


> Damn right they are! Just like any punk, bryan or ziggler mark has theirs


Not arguing with you there. Glad you didn't deny my point still stands.


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Jack STAGGER Arrested on DUI and Weed*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Jesus, yesterday the cops pulled us over, we had 4 balls of weed, but they couldn't find it. I was so close to getting arested along with 4 other people, but only i was under the age of 17. I was high as fuck and i dropped my weed behind me and shortly after it, I emptied my pockets and then dropped my pants, because you know how the law proceeds LOL. However, i'm sick
> and tired to screw the law over and over, because someday it will screw me and my future, just because i wanna get high instead of drinking alcohol.. Fuck it i was so close to getting arrested. At least it didn't happen and if it did, i don't work for WWE.


4 "balls of weed"? Explain. Who the fuck picks up weed in balls?


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Jack Swagger Discussion Thread*

I *still* think he and Zeb Colter are walking adds for the new American Nazi Party(lol.)
NOT REMOVING UNTILL:

-The Rock gets a hangnail..
-The Rock gets a ticket for double parking.
-The Rock wins the Wisconsin Primary.
-The Rock wins the lottery.
-The Rock counts to three.
-The Rock buys a set of encyclopedias.
-The Rock gets lost trying to find the ring.
-The Rock slips and falls on his back while making his way to the ring.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Swagger is a real American and I can only hope he becomes an American World Heavyweight Champion


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

i dont blame swagger i wish i could get paid to say 3 words over and over lol


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

Given the fact Zeb and Swagger are xenophobic, anybody think that post-ADR feud they could go in another direction? Perhaps they should BECOME the target from (say) Barrett and Regal? My thinking came from this in the pix thread:



Taker2theMoon said:


>


It'd be nice to get Barrett something more relevant to do and Zeb/Swagger are pretty good TV at the moment. As well as the potential added bonus of getting Regal on TV.

Just a thought, like....


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

It would be nice for a Wade Barrett or an Antonio Cesaro to target ZebSwag after the ADR angle is done with, but I have a feeling ZebSwag and ADR's program is gonna go on after WRESTLEMANIA. Especially if the writers decide to have something happen to Ricardo to keep it going.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

Swagger into the doghouse and Zeb off into obscurity once more.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Swagger into the doghouse and Zeb off into obscurity once more.


Probably this. Swagger just lucked out that they needed him for Mania.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I could see swagger/ryback if ryback remains face.


----------



## CMSTAR (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

Swagger Vs Ryback would be an awesome match!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

Out of WWE I hope.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

So after whinging about WWE not being edgy enough, they give us something edgy and people want rid of it. Go figure


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*



mellison24 said:


> Given the fact Zeb and Swagger are xenophobic, anybody think that post-ADR feud they could go in another direction? Perhaps they should BECOME the target from (say) Barrett and Regal? My thinking came from this in the pix thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically recreate the Piers Morgan, and Alex Jones thing, but with Wade, and Swagger.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

I think adr is gonna feud with ziggles and i could see swagger vs. ryback. I wonder if swaggie is getting suspended after mania then come back after 30 days. Or has he just been fined a shit load of money along with having his ass chewed out by vince etc. 'cuz you know Vince got in swagger's stash...er ass


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*



mellison24 said:


> So after whinging about WWE not being edgy enough, they give us something edgy and people want rid of it. Go figure


fpalm

The drug possession and DUI ='s doghouse, but too close to Mania to swap shit around.


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

yeah i think they made it sort of obvious after zed and barret had the altercation about how barret wasnt a "real american" either.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

Sheamus


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

Swagger goes into the dog house, once ADR is done with him. Zeb might keep it going, if they recruite some new talents along the way. This one will spill into ER since it's the only mania feud which can.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

Cesaro and Swagger should never feud. Character wise, they both have gripes about America and see themselves as superior. They would end up agreeing with each other. Swagger is just the more extreme version of what Cesaro is doing to generate heat.

As for Barrett/Swagger, it would be an interesting feud, but Barrett should not turn face in the feud. I'm not sure creative is able to do a great heel/heel feud anymore, especially at the top level. So that rules out a prolonged feud between the two.

My guess is that Swagger will go after Sheamus and a returning Christian. Even with the Wellness Violation, I don't see how Swagger isn't set for a title run. His character has too much momentum to just bury him after WrestleMania. Del Rio to Christian to Sheamus (who would ultimately take the title from him) should last him until past SummerSlam.


----------



## Pwnisher248 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*



mellison24 said:


> So after whinging about WWE not being edgy enough, they give us something edgy and people want rid of it. Go figure


They always do that, like when Punk and Heyman made fun of Lawler's heart attack. "We want a more edgy product, but as long as they don't say any naughty words or behave too violently."


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

I would hope for a suspension and then resume things like they did with Truth, but I don't see that happening unless it does. So if anything, Swagger can continue to feud with Rio and maybe have Ziggler in the mix, but Ziggler ends up escaping both of them still holding the title.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

He'll lose another 3 matches to ADR on the next 3 PPV's.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*



ashes11 said:


> He'll lose another 3 matches to ADR on the next 3 PPV's.


Batista style? :shock


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

i know i'll be dreaming big if i say swagger vs face wade barrett for the WHC after WM. but damn, that would be an awesome feud. 

but of course wade barrett is the interjobber champion. not sure how things will go


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Batista style? :shock


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Batista style? :shock


More like ADR style 2012 :lol


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

Swagger's going to get buried after WM due to the DUI. I think that's fairly certain. Zeb seems like a guy they may keep around for awhile. They may stick him with another character and have him continue the gimmick. Not sure who though.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

I think Swagger is going to go after the U.S. Title once Cesaro drops the belt to a face.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

Home.
But seriously they should have made this fued much longer, like a year long... Making every non-us wrestler theyre enemy, maybe even forming something like "the real americans" stable.
Thisfeud fills too rushed


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

With swagger? No were hopefully, want a ADR Ziggles feud


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> With swagger? No were hopefully, want a ADR Ziggles feud


ZebSwag fading off, ADR vs. Ziggles...

Hey, I'm happy as long as it means Ricardo gets close to AJ!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

Swagger will go back to irrelevance where he belongs. Maybe they'll even fire him.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

I dunno, I personally expect Swagger to be this year's under-a-minute loser. Can see him tapping out to the armbar in 20 seconds because of his little error he made last month.

After that he'd probably drop Dutch and start jobbing like he never stopped in the first place.

Hopefully not though, and if not I wouldn't be surprised if he feuded with Sheamus next. Seems more likely than Barrett due to the heel vs heel thing. Sheamus is Irish and a superface by WWE's standards, so that'll be his next stop I imagine (could even win at Mania n go into this programme tbh).

They could chew out Sheamus for being Irish, and Sheamus has the natural comeback of the number of Americans who have Irish ancestry, blah blah, the xenophobia writes itself.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I wanted to find the original DUI thread, but this will do:


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Follow Zeb on Twitter, if you haven't already https://twitter.com/WWEZeb His tweets are so entertaining :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Real Americans know how to use computers. Somebody tweet Zeb and tell him to turn off his caps lock.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Real Americans know how to use computers. Somebody tweet Zeb and tell him to turn off his caps lock.


Aren't you Canadian though?


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

*Wrestemania 29*
(c)Alberto Del Rio vs. Jack Swagger
Winner: Jack Swagger

*Extreme rules Submission man match*
(c)Jack Swagger vs. Alberto Del Rio
Winner: Jack Swagger

*June PPV american gimmick swagger makes up*
(c)Jack Swagger vs. Del rio 
Winner: Del Rio

*MITB*
(c)Del Rio Vs. Swagger Vs. Ziggler
Winner: Dolph Ziggler


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*



THA_WRESTER said:


> *Wrestemania 29*
> (c)Alberto Del Rio vs. Jack Swagger
> Winner: Jack Swagger
> 
> ...


Looks like some tasty Smackdown booking to me - you're probably onto a winner. Except you can forget about that triple threat and instead add in another Del Rio v Swagger match.


----------



## steorswe (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

They should take the whole gimmick too far and target every non American superstar leading too a USA v non USA elimination tag match.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> With swagger? No were hopefully, want a ADR Ziggles feud





babycitagirl said:


> ADR vs. Ziggles...


ADR makes Swagger submit at WM after a brutal match. Ziggler cashes in and takes the belt. Since Ziggler and Swagger have history, it would make for an excellent three way feud.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*



Tater said:


> ADR makes Swagger submit at WM after a brutal match. Ziggler cashes in and takes the belt. Since Ziggler and Swagger have history, it would make for an excellent three way feud.


Surely then Swagger should make ADR tap? Then when Zigg cashes in (on Swagger), it creates animosity. Otherwise there's no reason for Zigg or Swag to feud; or at least it's just an average feud. Going back on a long-term friendship would be more personal.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*



mellison24 said:


> Surely then Swagger should make ADR tap? Then when Zigg cashes in (on Swagger), it creates animosity. Otherwise there's no reason for Zigg or Swag to feud; or at least it's just an average feud. Going back on a long-term friendship would be more personal.


I agree with you.

Bottom line, Ziggler needs to be walking out of WM with the belt and have both ADR and Swagger to feud with.


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

Zeb/Swagger should take on The Ryback. No one else or I turn off my TV


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

I figure this is a one shot deal, once this angle is over Zeb will leave and Swagger will go away or just waste away on Smackdown like before. I really could care less though.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

*Maybe* the local Nazi Bund meeting?


----------



## grvdiger (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: WE THE PEOPLE!*

Zeb's new rant of English being this country's language really sets wrong with me. The english was brought to this country by the english settlers, the true language of this country in Multiple Native American tongues, like Algonquin, Cherekee, Apache, Navaho and Lakota to just name a few.

I wish he would realize he has had his 15 minutes of fame and that he isn't helping anyone. There are 1000's of jobs most TRUE AMERICANS believe is below them. Farm laborer, construction, even house cleaning to name a few. America was built by imagrents, Mexico is just joining late. He should just shut up and fade away like others before him have. 

It is strongly due to people like zeb - ones who run their mouth and complain about everything and do nothing that has led this great country into the degrigation of society we all live in now. 

Plus zeb isn't zeb, he is actually "Dirty" Dutch Mantell from AWE - night of legends has him as a ring side announcer, just watched it myself..... Guess its the only place they could get a mouth piece like him, too bad they are trying to give this old dog more time and fame.....

Joseph Blake
MicMac/Blackfoot/Italian American


----------



## shadow455 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*



mellison24 said:


> Given the fact Zeb and Swagger are xenophobic, anybody think that post-ADR feud they could go in another direction? Perhaps they should BECOME the target from (say) Barrett and Regal? My thinking came from this in the pix thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would mean Wade would have to turn face and i think promo wise hes too good of a heel to be lost to be playing a face character with the exception of del rio heels rarely become more entertaining when they turn.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

I don't want him to get doghoused, but the DUI thing...


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

grvdiger said:


> Zeb's new rant of English being this country's language really sets wrong with me. The english was brought to this country by the english settlers, the true language of this country in Multiple Native American tongues, like Algonquin, Cherekee, Apache, Navaho and Lakota to just name a few.
> 
> I wish he would realize he has had his 15 minutes of fame and that he isn't helping anyone. There are 1000's of jobs most TRUE AMERICANS believe is below them. Farm laborer, construction, even house cleaning to name a few. America was built by imagrents, Mexico is just joining late. He should just shut up and fade away like others before him have.
> 
> ...


So you're basically supporting illegal immigrants.fpalm

And nobody cares about the shitty Native American languages. The true language of U.S and most of the western countries is English.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

HEELKris said:


> Follow Zeb on Twitter, if you haven't already https://twitter.com/WWEZeb His tweets are so entertaining :lmao


"A man so uncompromisingly vocal about his beliefs that he’d make Rush Limbaugh ill at ease".

That WWE hyperbole.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: WE THE PEOPLE!*



grvdiger said:


> Zeb's new rant of English being this country's language really sets wrong with me. The english was brought to this country by the english settlers, the true language of this country in Multiple Native American tongues, like Algonquin, Cherekee, Apache, Navaho and Lakota to just name a few.
> 
> I wish he would realize he has had his 15 minutes of fame and that he isn't helping anyone. There are 1000's of jobs most TRUE AMERICANS believe is below them. Farm laborer, construction, even house cleaning to name a few. America was built by imagrents, Mexico is just joining late. He should just shut up and fade away like others before him have.
> 
> ...


LMAO. Looks like you're being worked. He is portraying a character! A character based on numerous ignorant people who really do think and say these things. And really, it's exposing the ignorance of these people and showing just how dumb they really sound.

It's not "real" man. He's a character.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok now, isn't everyone *just waiting* for the show when Jack & Zeb (.."Those Duke Boys got themselves in *some* type of trouble this time..")come out and give the Nazi salute to the audience?


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> Follow Zeb on Twitter, if you haven't already https://twitter.com/WWEZeb His tweets are so entertaining :lmao


Hmm. That can't the real Zeb. I don't know, something about it feels off.


----------



## Pwn Me (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

The other major babyface that is not a US Citizen is Sheamus.

But unfortunately, we have already seen the Sheamus-Swagger match multiple times toward the end of Swag's last stint, and every single one of them ended the same: With the Fella-Foot

But maybe they could work given Swagger's new attitude, and his size is believable to match power with Human Jar of Mayonaise.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

Swagger is a much better wrestler then Henry even if he smoked a dozen bowls before the match.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Swagger into the doghouse and Zeb off into obscurity once more.


World championship match at WM, i wanna be in the doghouse too.. If he's in the doghouse, i wonder what Henry done wrong.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

Well he's got a list of people he could feud with...

Wade
Sheamus
Kingston
Gabriel
Khali
Jinder
Drew
Tyson Kidd
Jericho
Christian
Zeke
Mason Ryan
Cesaro

Obvious (face) choices out of that list are Jericho, Christian, Sheamus and Kingston.

A feud with Kingston could work if Jack is gonna be punished a little. Would be nice to see Kingston in a program with a little substance and it could make him. Keeping Swagger at a level where he's still a top dog though and you gotta feud him with Sheamus. The whole Irish imigrants moving to the states has a lot of history and would be another good program to maintain the gimmick.


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*



PEDsAreAwesome said:


> World championship match at WM, i wanna be in the doghouse too.. If he's in the doghouse, i wonder what Henry done wrong.


The into the doghouse comments are talking about his recent DUI that other than WM timing would have got him a 30 day suspension or worse.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Post-ADR, where do Zeb/Swagger go next?*

There's nothing for them to do. People are saying feud with some other non-American like Sheamus or Jericho, but the only reason their gimmick is getting play is the underlying anti-Hispanic racism. That's the only reason this thing is getting play in the mainstream. The people they are parodying aren't anti-Irish. The parody only works in the context of a feud with ADR. There's nowhere to go after this. I mean if you start a feud with Sheamus, who are Zeb and Swagger a parody of? Where is this anti-Irish group just waiting to be skewered?

Ironically, Zeb and Swagger are a lot like heel ADR. Heel ADR's gimmick only worked with one person: Rey Mysterio, the "common man" Mexican. The classism angle mad it work. After that though, there was no one to really feud with. What the fuck are CM Punk or John Cena going to argue with a Mexican aristocrat about? The answer is nothing, and that's why those feuds sucked. The same thing will happen to Swagger and Zeb when they move on.

EDIT: And that's not even taking into account Swagger's DUI. They'll keep this angle up until WM, but after that I'd imagine he's proper-fucked.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...vas_Concern_Over_Jack_Swagger_Zeb_Colter.html



> - Vince McMahon has been a fan of the Jack Swagger and Zeb Colter storyline but word at RAW last night was that there's a lot of concern about the angle and its future. The program was originally designed to be a long-term feud to help get Del Rio as a babyface but those plans may be changing. There's a feeling that the angle is not getting over on WWE TV but Zeb and Swagger are getting heat at live events.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

There's only so much Zeb Colter can do, he needs someone beside him that can actually take it one step further and Swagger is incapable of doing so.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Makes sense. Live events have the guys going freely and the crowds are usually hyped up big time.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Zeb and Swagger are telling the truth about illegal immigration. Why would the fans want to boo them?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Zeb and Swagger are telling the truth about illegal immigration. Why would the fans want to boo them?


lol I saw a young kid clapping last night while Zeb and Swag were preaching, but I don't think that's it. They are getting decent heat, but I'm pretty sure Vince wants something a bit BIGGER than that, so that people can get behind Rio a lot. The fans showed good emotion when Rio came out to help Sin Cara, maybe more interaction is needed between the 2 instead of Rio and Swag just going over random people and having squashes.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Colter is brilliant, but the two people he's working with (Del Rio & Swagger) aren't capable of carrying this storyline, just not good enough on the mic for a feud that's entirely based around talking.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

If this is true then I think it is more the fact that crowds aren't as behind Del Rio as they want. I like ADR, great worker, but I think he is floundering a little on the mic in these segments. Seeing him in shoots he is a really reserved and likeable man, he doesn't need the schtick about getting behind the working man and standing up for American values or whatever they are trying to pull.
Colter and Swagger have been the most interesting thing in WWE since The Shield, mainstream controversy is a sign that they are setting fires under the proper arses.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Or they need to do something worse than preaching segments... Like burning flags and such... But WWE isnt capable/cant do that...


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Personally I'm loving this angle, it's one the best things I've seen in the WWE in years. Swagger vs Del Rio at WrestleMania should be a great match.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Yes Swagger vs Del Rio should be a great match and I for one am loving Zeb Coulter because he is so right


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Bullshit, they're concerned because Del Rio isn't getting over AT ALL as a face. That's the problem.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Not that I dislike the idea of the angle but it's a one trick pony. Not only that but how does it let ADR get over as a babyface? Swagger was plucked from obscurity and thrown into the WHC picture.. They needed to do this angle with the Intercontinental Championship or the United States Championship. You can't expect the crow to give a reaction to something that they are now used too, especially from a talent who wasn't anything a few months back. The World Heavyweight Championship match at Wrestlemania needed to be reserved for main eventers who are over.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Kanenite77 said:


> Or they need to do something worse than preaching segments... Like burning flags and such... But WWE isnt capable/cant do that...


Burning foreign flags is a great idea, because that won't create an international incident or anything.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

I'm Canadian, so pardon my ignorance a little bit, but aren't the views expressed by Coulter / Swagger not all that different than what many Americans think? Isn't the topic of immigration a divisive issue in the country (ie: there are many people on both sides of the issue)? And if it is a divisive topic, doesn't it stand to reason that while some people will boo Coulter, the other half will be in agreement? 

If that's the case (those are my assumptions at least), then it almost makes sense that there isn't much negative heat towards Coulter / Swagger...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Bullshit, they're concerned because Del Rio isn't getting over AT ALL as a face. That's the problem.


Probably this. Zeb is getting heat; but they're expecting too much from del rio in a short time. if they just make it a lengthy feud like they wanted, should all be good.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

The problem is they're not going the racist route. I'm black and why should i care about 2 white dudes fucking with a Mexican? I boo swagger and zeb because i love del rio. If i didn't like del rio i would probably mute my tv. Or turn it to family guy. Staying political is boring. Start insulting black people, talk about how white people that have interracial relationships and interracial children are part of the problem why white people are becoming a minority. Alot of people agree with zeb and swagger so yea like someone said why should we boo them. I can't really take swagger and zeb being bullies because del rio can kick swagger ass and ricardo can just pop 'ol bow legged bill zeb in the head with the Mexican spit bucket. I LOL'ed hard at those 'boring' chants zeb and swag got. I want wwe to find their balls and let zeb and swag drop dat N bomb or call del rio a **** or *******...Damn do something. Also based on the reaction when del rio 'saved' sin botcha he and swagger need to turn up the violence. Start costing each other matches. Have swagger beat down ricardo at a 7/11


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Put Zeb Coulter back with the Undertaker again. :side:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Bullshit, they're concerned because Del Rio isn't getting over AT ALL as a face. That's the problem.


Ok i get it you can't stand del rio but YOU say that he isn't over AT ALL?!! Yea says the person who in another thread says ziggler gets pops and better reactions than del rio you're hatered for del rio has you delusional


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

That's what happens when you have a storyline that is pretty much entirely catered at Latinos or Mexican immigrants. There isn't really any reason for other people to boo Swagger and Colter at the moment, they need to ramp up the controversy, have them use racial slurs etc or start criticizing America more like Hassan did to get the general public more invested.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Flawless Victory said:


> Ok i get it you can't stand del rio but YOU say that he isn't over AT ALL?!! Yea says the person who in another thread says ziggler gets pops and better reactions than del rio you're hatered for del rio has you delusional




How is Del Rio getting over as a face? Please tell me. Every time he comes out on raw the crowd is fucking dead. Also, I've read at the live house show report that Del Rio had one of the worst pops ever as a face world champion. He's clearly not over one bit. Anyone who says Del Rio is over as a babyface is clearly a massive mark for him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Of course it's not getting over. Swagger is involved, nobody wants him pushed, and there's only so much Dutch can do to try to salvage it. Nobody wants political stances mixed in with their wrestling, the reason most people watch wrestling is to ESCAPE the real world. The entire angle is catered to Latino's as well. Nobody who's anything else has any reason to care.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



xdoomsayerx said:


> How is Del Rio getting over as a face? Please tell me. Every time he comes out on raw the crowd is fucking dead. Also, I've read at the live house show report that Del Rio had one of the worst pops ever as a face world champion. He's clearly not over one bit. Anyone who says Del Rio is over as a babyface is clearly a massive mark for him.


I am a del rio mark no doubt, but I'm not blind or deaf. Even if initially he doesn't get a pop when he first enters by the time he slaps the cross arm breaker on he does. Tell me I'm lying at the crowds reaction when he does that. The si si si chants. The alberto alberto chants. The del rio del rio chants. The ooooh's ahhhh's oooooo's and claps during his matches. Tell me I'm lying about that because you can watch it on YouTube. Even when he doesn't get a pop he still gets a great reaction because he knows how to work a crowd. I never said he was 100% over because he isn't but to say he isn't over AT ALL is NOT true.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Why not head down to El Paso and have Colter cut a promo there?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Zeb can only do so much for his part. With somebody like Swagger involved, he has to carry it all by himself and thankfully, the ratings show the lack of interest. Just drop this after WM please.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Biggest problem so far is it's promo fest with Swagger and Del Rio exchanging wins over mid carders. You don't get the feeling that Swagger and Culter are truly targeting Del Rio.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

It is a weird situation regarding how over Del Rio is, Ricardo is very over and people love to do the entrance with him but when Del Rio comes out no one cares at all, then people do the Si chant in the match and love to get involved with that, fucked up. The same situation is happening with Ryback, when his music hits people don't pop at all but they really get into the feed me more chant in the actual match, quite bizarre.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Phantomdreamer said:


> It is a weird situation regarding how over Del Rio is, Ricardo is very over and people love to do the entrance with him but when Del Rio comes out no one cares at all, then people do the Si chant in the match and love to get involved with that, fucked up. The same situation is happening with Ryback, when his music hits people don't pop at all but they really get into the feed me more chant in the actual match, quite bizarre.


That's the point I'm making it's like his reactions are reversed. I've noticed that with ryback as well. But notice how the guy says about del rio's reaction when he FIRST comes out. Yet not mentioning the reactions he gets during and after. That's why i say SOME del rio haters are delusional.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



HEELKris said:


> Personally I'm loving this angle, it's one the best things I've seen in the WWE in years. Swagger vs Del Rio at WrestleMania should be a great match.





BOOORING CHANTS


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Flawless Victory said:


> I am a del rio mark no doubt, but I'm not blind or deaf. Even if initially he doesn't get a pop when he first enters by the time he slaps the cross arm breaker on he does. Tell me I'm lying at the crowds reaction when he does that. The si si si chants. The alberto alberto chants. The del rio del rio chants. The ooooh's ahhhh's oooooo's and claps during his matches. Tell me I'm lying about that because you can watch it on YouTube. Even when he doesn't get a pop he still gets a great reaction because he knows how to work a crowd. I never said he was 100% over because he isn't but to say he isn't over AT ALL is NOT true.




lmao, the si chants are because of ricardo only. Ricardo works the fucking crowd not del rio. Ricardo is jumping all over the place going si si si so people will start the chant. It's sad when Ricardo is more over than del rio.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

They really should have stuck Colter with someone better. His talent is certainly getting wasted, and with the apparent banning of Swagger coming up, it will be sad to see Zeb off our TV screens.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Preaching can only get you so far, the feud needs to go a step further. A few people have suggested that Ricardo be deported, flags be burned etc which could quickly escalate this feud into something special. At the moment it's fell on stagnant ground and is just getting repetitive. 

The only thing they've established so far is that they have conflicting political ideologies - hardly screams 'wrestling feud' does it?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Of course it's not getting over. Swagger is involved, nobody wants him pushed, and there's only so much Dutch can do to try to salvage it. Nobody wants political stances mixed in with their wrestling, the reason most people watch wrestling is to ESCAPE the real world. The entire angle is catered to Latino's as well. Nobody who's anything else has any reason to care.


Pretty much this. Unless they happened to be doing a show in Mexico, then this storyline won't go over that well. Also, Swagger's irrelevent. The opposite of "credible".


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



xdoomsayerx said:


> lmao, the si chants are because of ricardo only. Ricardo works the fucking crowd not del rio. Ricardo is jumping all over the place going si si si so people will start the chant. It's sad when Ricardo is more over than del rio.


The week or so when ricardo was 'injured' by big show and del rio was coming out alone...who started the si chants? And alot of times the FANS start the chants and ricardo just keeps them going by pumping his fist or slapping the ring. Also del rio starts the chants by slapping his wrist before the cross arm breaker and clapping and hitting his thigh before he does the running enzuguri. Del Rio also works the crowd by clapping in the beginning and circling around his opponent before they tie up.


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

if wwe would of signed the briscoes, zeb and dem boys would be great together


----------



## Above Average (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

I believe it's on Del Rio's part more so, but to be honest this has potential to be a massive storyline. I don't think it's a good idea to abruptly end it just because it's not getting over Del Rio to wwe's satisfactory. 

They need to evolve the storyline and take bigger risks, maybe less talking more action. Interacting with immigration plant fans, attacking international wrestlers(Yoshi, Santino, Kofi ect) and even taking it to the streets. Just some ideas to fuel the fire.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Having a bland person like Swagger in such a big storyline was a bad idea to begin with.



Flawless Victory said:


> *I want wwe to find their balls and let zeb and swag drop dat N bomb or call del rio a **** or *******...*Damn do something. Also based on the reaction when del rio 'saved' sin botcha he and swagger need to turn up the violence. Start costing each other matches. Have swagger beat down ricardo at a 7/11


There is a difference between being edgy and just being idiotic. The WWE would get major backlash if they did something like that.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Vince should just drop this storyline once Del Rio beats Swagger's ass at Mania. Swagger shouldn't even be in the mainevent to begin with, with the simple fact that other guys in that Elimination Chamber match were far more deserving, and the other fact Swagger got busted for a DUI and drug possession. How is this guy not being punished?

Also, Swagger sucks. He's boring to see on TV, and boring to hear.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



kobra860 said:


> Having a bland person like Swagger in such a big storyline was a bad idea to begin with.
> 
> 
> There is a difference between being edgy and just being idiotic. The WWE would get major backlash if they did something like that.


Vince said what's up my....to cena. Vince likes the controversy so why not. They should've just had del rio face ziggler at mania tbh if wwe wasn't going to go all in with this storyline


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Would be awesome if they kidnapped Ricardo, but say they deported him. Have him comeback, turns on Del Rio, costs him the title. Zeb and Swag have blackmailed him into becoming their lackey.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Hmm... I'm interested in the gimmick, just not as a World Champion. I really liked it when he won at Elimination Chamber, and I really liked them sticking up for WWE, but I think overall I just liked it because it was new. 

If they are, so to speak, feeding Swagger to ADR, then I think they can do worse than turning this into a gimmick for a tag team of Jack Swagger and Alex Riley. Colter can talk for them, and they can win the tag titles without as much as pressure as one would sustain as world champion.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Flawless Victory said:


> Vince said what's up my....to cena. Vince likes the controversy so why not. They should've just had del rio face ziggler at mania tbh if wwe wasn't going to go all in with this storyline


It happened a while ago during a different period and it was during a segment that wasn't supposed to be serious.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Another real problem with this angle is Del Rio is Mexican, not Mexican-American. How can he stand up against the immigration bigotry when he's not an immigrant - and he's gimmicked as very wealthy, so it's not like he's in America stealing jobs or leeching off the system. He's a rich guy spending his money in America. And Zeb and Swagger shouldn't really be at all pissed about him all that much. They need to out Ricardo as a DREAMer illegal or something at least. But then Ricardo is the ultimate focus in the angle.

Maybe have Ricardo cost ADR the title, and side with Colter and Swagger because they threatened to call ICE on him because they found out his illegal secret or something at WM. Make it a submission match, and have Ricardo throw in the towel on ADR, ending the match and costing him the title.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

They should have done more than just talk about the problem by now. They should have done an angle where Colter and Swagger got Ricardo Rodriguez deported, or even all the Hispanic wrestlers in the company right now as part of the angle. That would include Mysterio, Cara, Epico, Primo, Rosa Mendes and Ricardo Rodriguez. Ricardo would return at Wrestlemania and the potential for a post-WM angle with Mysterio and/or Sin Cara would still be there for Swagger to keep the Real American thing going.

Right now, they're just remaining stagnant and not really doing much other than talk about the issue. Do something. Get more heat on this.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Alex said:


> Burning foreign flags is a great idea, because that won't create an international incident or anything.


Well maybe I exaggerate it a bit lol, but what i meant is stuff like shawn did with bret canada feud... but i can hardly believe wwe can do something like this these days...


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

For one, Dutch and Swagger focus on illegals. Of course, illegals are a problem. Few disagree with that.

ALL immigrants, though? That's a different story, and if they went that route, there's a lot of room to operate.

Not only that, though, but as others are saying, Swagger can't do anything right, storyline-wise. Mantell is basically carrying him through all of it, and with Del Rio mocking him last night in that short segment...well, he did a great job speaking the few lines he did, and letting Dutch do his thing.

Unfortunately, we'll never see another Hogan/Slaughter storyline...something that gets THAT personal. The network would frown upon it, and fan hatred is much different these days. Subjects like those are too sensitive.

The only way to turn this into a productive storyline is to have Dolph cash in on Swagger at WM, and turn face. Swagger goes ballistic, drops Zeb, has a three-way at EC against Ziggler and Del Rio, and Ziggler retains. Swagger falls back down to IC/US title contention, along with Del Rio, and we start the Ziggler era against a heel Jericho, or Mark Henry, heel Punk, whoever.

Maybe we can start adding more value to the World Heavyweight Championship again, instead of treating it like the old TV title.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

swagman doing just fine


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Well they aren't exactly getting the Hassan-level heat some people thought they'd get. Coulter gets a reaction but even he's going through the same song and dance now. They need to take things to the next level.

Also I think having ADR suck up for support from the crowd is unnecessary. End this feud at Wrestlemania and let him play a bit more... "serious" character. He can be a fine babyface.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

zeb colter is a good mouthpiece , he delivers his lines really well and in a buyable fashion, however the jack swagger's america we the people and the anti immigrant republican stance is just not clicking at the moment, i like the idea of a controversial persona in wwe, but right now it is not clicking with me. I would also say a part of this is that del rio is not as hot a a babyface to. something i discussed in a video check my signature it is in there


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Have they ever said why Swagger came back like this? He was on a losing streak before disappearing and came back like this.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Another problem is that Swagger doesn't say anything but 'We the people', the way they nudge and wink when they present them, makes people not want to buy into it aswell.


----------



## d0thack (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Pretty sure there was a thread on this last week. I may be mistaken. 

Anyway, yeah, I totally agree. Where does it really go from here? And how far can they really take it? Who else could they possibly target after this?

I don't think Swagger is going to get very far anyway after Wrestlemania, but who knows. I've been wrong before.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



dan the marino said:


> Well they aren't exactly getting the Hassan-level heat some people thought they'd get. Coulter gets a reaction but even he's going through the same song and dance now. They need to take things to the next level.
> 
> Also I think having ADR suck up for support from the crowd is unnecessary. End this feud at Wrestlemania and let him play a bit more... "serious" character. He can be a fine babyface.


I agree. I don't like how they have him sucking up. I dig the hero thing but the born in mexico made in america had me like wtf. It's not his fault it's creative in a sense. He is still badass but just let him be badass without the poop jokes and i don't mind a lil humor because i found the spoof video funny. Del rio had swagger's facial expressions dead on and ricardo made me chuckle with the 'Merica stuff. I think zeb and swagg will do something to Ricardo which is good because then del rio can snap again like he did with big show. This angle needs more heat ASAP. I'm still digging it but it needs to be kicked up


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Soupman Prime said:


> Have they ever said why Swagger came back like this? He was on a losing streak before disappearing and came back like this.


I'm pretty sure they did at one point. He left for six months, and started living the life of a real american, and during that time he met Zeb, and now he knows the *TRUTH*, I guess. And the truth is, well, the truth he sees, is that people like Rio are the problem and are criminals.



> BOOORING CHANTS


CM punk has gotten BOORRRING CHANTS as well during some of his bitching/shoot promos as well. Swagger isn't the one who is really doing the talking and trying to work the crowd, it's Zeb, and he's kinda singing the same song each time.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Dutch is great, but neither Swagger or Rio have real heat, yeah Del Rio gets a little heat here and there, but not enough to get a big angle over.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

he said more than we the people last night and his delivery was good. I hope they ignore the whole DUI thing and let him continue to be a main event beast with swagger going over at mania and Ziggler waits til MITB to cash his brief case in against a mega heel with Jack Swagger.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

It's not getting heat because 1) Del Rio isn't really over. And 2) It's repetitive. And 3) It's not going to get heat unless their more in the south. 

They were getting "boring" chants last night. It's not going to work in the long run because if their in the south, than the fans don't care.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

wouldn't surprise me if this feud ends at Mania and they move on instead of continuing like they wanted to.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



THA_WRESTER said:


> he said more than we the people last night and his delivery was good. I hope they ignore the whole DUI thing and let him continue to be a main event beast with swagger going over at mania and Ziggler waits til MITB to cash his brief case in against a mega heel with Jack Swagger.


:lol yeah right when the boring chants started Swag took the mic and friggin yelled over them. tbh honest I thought his delivery on that one was very nice, but man, if it wasn't for that damn lisp...



JY57 said:


> wouldn't surprise me if this feud ends at Mania and they move on instead of continuing like they wanted to.


Well, me either, I mean look at Ryback, could have sworn this dude was suppose to be WWE champ by now.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Anyone else really like Zeb and really hate Swagger?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



d0thack said:


> Pretty sure there was a thread on this last week. I may be mistaken.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I totally agree. Where does it really go from here? And how far can they really take it? Who else could they possibly target after this?
> 
> I don't think Swagger is going to get very far anyway after Wrestlemania, but who knows. I've been wrong before.


Swagger will be gone after this, and it's why they wrote this angle. The WWE doesn't have anything for him creatively, and a send off at WM 29 is a nice way to do it. I could see Jack Swagger getting the good bye treatment on Raw live the next night. He will quit, and say that this isn't the America he wants to perform for. That's the whole point of this angle, is to write him off television. Swagger will come back after about another year of being off.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Only Muhammad Hassan can save this dying angle.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

They better be concerned, this storyline sucks balls. It has been repetitive with the same old "they took our jobs... they crossed the borders illegally, we are the real americans" bs again and again and again. Im glad they got boring chants at Raw.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

What exactly did Vince think was going to happen when he paired Dutch with Thwagger? Seriously.


----------



## Right_to_Spencer (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Have Swagger break Ricardo's ankle, make it personal.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Another real problem with this angle is Del Rio is Mexican, not Mexican-American. How can he stand up against the immigration bigotry when he's not an immigrant - and he's gimmicked as very wealthy, so it's not like he's in America stealing jobs or leeching off the system. He's a rich guy spending his money in America. And Zeb and Swagger shouldn't really be at all pissed about him all that much. They need to out Ricardo as a DREAMer illegal or something at least. But then Ricardo is the ultimate focus in the angle.
> 
> Maybe have Ricardo cost ADR the title, and side with Colter and Swagger because they threatened to call ICE on him because they found out his illegal secret or something at WM. Make it a submission match, and have Ricardo throw in the towel on ADR, ending the match and costing him the title.


Good points, this angle could have worked with Rey Mysterio.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

This angle may have worked if WrestleMania were taking place NOW. But they still have 4 more weeks to fill and the storyline is tired. I agree with the person that said Swagger should break Ricardo's ankle to make it personal and add a new level to the feud.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

The angle should start focusing more on the build between Del Rio vs. Swagger. We already know that Swagger and Colter don't like immigrants. Now it's time to incorporate that into the feud between Del Rio and Swagger.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

They need to realize that Swagger is just NO BUYS no matter what gimmick or pairing he's involved in. Sometimes they tune out the audience for years and then finally realize that someone isn't worth it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Jack Swagger and Zeb Coulter suck and this whole storyline needs to be dropped


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Flawless Victory said:


> The problem is they're not going the racist route. I'm black and why should i care about 2 white dudes fucking with a Mexican? I boo swagger and zeb because i love del rio. If i didn't like del rio i would probably mute my tv. Or turn it to family guy. Staying political is boring. Start insulting black people, talk about how white people that have interracial relationships and interracial children are part of the problem why white people are becoming a minority. Alot of people agree with zeb and swagger so yea like someone said why should we boo them. I can't really take swagger and zeb being bullies because del rio can kick swagger ass and ricardo can just pop 'ol bow legged bill zeb in the head with the Mexican spit bucket. I LOL'ed hard at those 'boring' chants zeb and swag got. I want wwe to find their balls and let zeb and swag drop dat N bomb or call del rio a **** or *******...Damn do something. Also based on the reaction when del rio 'saved' sin botcha he and swagger need to turn up the violence. Start costing each other matches. Have swagger beat down ricardo at a 7/11


^

tbh. Controversy Creates Cash.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Jack Swaggers New Entrance Theme*

Seriously not a fan of it. I mean sure he has a new gimmick but they could've given him something better to enter to instead of 1800's marching drums. Does not go with the character as well. I liked his old theme, they could kept it


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Zeb needs to start talking shit about other immigrants besides Mexicans if they want some real heat. The places WWE have been going for TV events don't have a high latino population, so to people it's like, "who cares?". Talk about how people like Sheamus, Jericho, Santino, etc, shouldn't be in the country because they're not from America. Instead of speaking rationally to the crowd, they should insult them! Also some subtle racism would be nice. (Like calling Booker and Teddy "those people", etc)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Arcade said:


> The angle should start focusing more on the build between Del Rio vs. Swagger. We already know that Swagger and Colter don't like immigrants. Now it's time to incorporate that into the feud between Del Rio and Swagger.


Yup. They're still quite far a part and should be interacting more.


----------



## #TGMTEL (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Of course they are not getting heat, they are speaking the truth that most people agree with!

The angle is being centered towards Hispanics/Latinos, so whilst they may boo Swagger and be involved with the angle, I would hazard a guess that the average white or black WWE fan is not, and most of them will agree with all or some of what Coulter is saying.

So why would they care if he is hitting on Mexicans? They are not Mexican or Hispanic.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack Swaggers New Entrance Theme*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jack Swaggers New Entrance Theme*

His last theme went with his cocky all american jock attitude. He's not like that anymore. I think this theme fits him better for this gimmick, more of a serious tune imo.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



joeycalz said:


> What exactly did Vince think was going to happen when he paired Dutch with Thwagger? Seriously.


I blame JR for riding his jock so much. Swagger is awful and keeps getting main event pushes that he doesn't deserve.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Jack Swaggers New Entrance Theme*

What are you talking about? His new theme shits all over his old one.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

The angle would go off a lot better if they were actually being controversial but they are talking about illegal immigrants not immigrants. Most people in any country do not like illegal immigrants because they are not really supposed to be there. If they talked badly about immigrants who were legally allowed to be there or certain groups of people then they would get more heat & it would be different.
Also Swagger is just bland in the ring & bad on the mic so no one cares about him, plus are we supposed to buy into his push when he has been back after only a couple of months while before that he was a basically a glorified jobber?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Flawless Victory said:


> The problem is they're not going the racist route. I'm black and why should i care about 2 white dudes fucking with a Mexican? I boo swagger and zeb because i love del rio. If i didn't like del rio i would probably mute my tv. Or turn it to family guy. Staying political is boring. Start insulting black people, talk about how white people that have interracial relationships and interracial children are part of the problem why white people are becoming a minority. Alot of people agree with zeb and swagger so yea like someone said why should we boo them. I can't really take swagger and zeb being bullies because del rio can kick swagger ass and ricardo can just pop 'ol bow legged bill zeb in the head with the Mexican spit bucket. I LOL'ed hard at those 'boring' chants zeb and swag got. I want wwe to find their balls and let zeb and swag *drop dat N bomb* or call del rio a **** or *******...Damn do something. Also based on the reaction when del rio 'saved' sin botcha he and swagger need to turn up the violence. Start costing each other matches. Have swagger beat down ricardo at a 7/11


Shhhiiiiiitttt. NAACP would be all over that ass.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Can't believe I am saying this but Del Rio was better off with feuding with Big Show than he is now with a nobody in Swagger.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Where's the option for none? 90% of the roster is better than Swagger.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Meh. I fast forward past their segment on RAW, First time I've ever done that. 
I just can't get into the angle, I find them boring, and the same goes with Del Rio.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Headliner said:


> Shhhiiiiiitttt. NAACP would be all over that ass.


Ok and so what if they are. Its the type of controversy vince likes...or at least he used to. Then again reverend Al may have other things to be bothered with. Or if not the actual N bomb say a variation of it. I just want them to go in. It started off hot but like someone said it's repetitive. I'm almost at the point to where i just want del rio to beat the shit out of swagger and be done with it. I'm hoping things get REAL intense these last few weeks.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Flawless Victory said:


> Ok and so what if they are. Its the type of controversy vince likes...or at least he used to. Then again reverend Al may have other things to be bothered with. Or if not the actual N bomb say a variation of it. I just want them to go in. It started off hot but like someone said it's repetitive. I'm almost at the point to where i just want del rio to beat the shit out of swagger and be done with it. I'm hoping things get REAL intense these last few weeks.


You can be racist/xenophobic without resorting to ugly names. It wouldn't just be the naacp but a few parent's watchdogs etc.. If you are a parent & not any kind of racist then i don't think you would like to take your child to a show & have them hear things like the 'N' word. Its probably okay for you as it doesn't effect you, but sometimes you have to think of the bigger picture & others around you.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



bulklogan said:


> You can be racist/xenophobic without resorting to ugly names. It wouldn't just be the naacp but a few parent's watchdogs etc.. If you are a parent & not any kind of racist then i don't think you would like to take your child to a show & have them hear things like the 'N' word. Its probably okay for you as it doesn't effect you, but sometimes you have to think of the bigger picture & others around you.


True. You make a great point. Scratch the N bomb but this feud still needs to get heated. Attacking ricardo is needed for this to get intense. Del rio was on fire since the beginning of the year and this storyline is messing up his momentum IMO. Should've been ziggler or henry swagger just sucks


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

I'm not shocked that they did all of this just to get Del Rio over. They let Big Show beat everybody in his way in order to get Del Rio over when he won, but none of it will work.

ADR will never get over.



Flawless Victory said:


> True. You make a great point. Scratch the N bomb but this feud still needs to get heated. Attacking ricardo is needed for this to get intense. Del rio was on fire since the beginning of the year and this storyline is messing up his momentum IMO. Should've been ziggler or henry swagger just sucks


Uh no, he was over after the initial turn when they did 3 straight shows close to Mexico where the crowd would be Latino, after that the fans got bored of his stale character and he has been booked so stupidly.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> I'm not shocked that they did all of this just to get Del Rio over. They let Big Show beat everybody in his way in order to get Del Rio over when he won, but none of it will work.
> 
> ADR will never get over.
> 
> ...


His booking is a lil cheesy. He's been over in places without a large hislanic population just not as much. He did great in arkansas. oklahoma as well which actually surprised me. Albany as well just to name a few.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Flawless Victory said:


> True. You make a great point. Scratch the N bomb but this feud still needs to get heated. Attacking ricardo is needed for this to get intense. Del rio was on fire since the beginning of the year and this storyline is messing up his momentum IMO. Should've been ziggler or henry swagger just sucks


Agreed on all points.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...vas_Concern_Over_Jack_Swagger_Zeb_Colter.html


So they are heels and getting heat, so Vince wants to end it early? They are doing their jobs by getting heat. Fact is Del Rio is not getting over even with this angle so the WWE wants to nix it.

I bet also could have to do with they need to suspend Swagger after Mania for his DUI and Drug possession so that is what is really going to end the angle


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

I enjoyed Dutch's promo last night, but no one else in the program really interests me. Not sure if that may be the promo with this angle or not.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

I'm not surprised that Swagger isn't able to get over. That's been his major problem since he's arrived at WWE. The reality is that Swagger just isn't main event talent and shouldn't be booked as such. When you put him in a WrestleMania program, it's obvious.

Swagger also didn't benefit for the months of jobbing before his recent push. The audience remembers it and doesn't view Swagger as a serious threat. He was set up to fail regardless of not getting over.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> CM punk has gotten BOORRRING CHANTS as well during some of his bitching/shoot promos as well. Swagger isn't the one who is really doing the talking and trying to work the crowd, it's Zeb, and he's kinda singing the same song each time.


yeah because Punk is also boring as this storyline.
And ofcourse Zeb is doing the talking because Swagger have speech impediment and he sucks.



*1.ADR sucks
2.Swagger sucks
3.This storyline sucks
4.And most importantly World heavyweight title sucks and doesnt mean shit

And btw.

5.Smackdown sucks
6.WWE sucks
7.Swagger`s fans sucks*


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



JY57 said:


> Can't believe I am saying this but Del Rio was better off with feuding with Big Show than he is now with a nobody in Swagger.


So true. Big Show actually looked like a threat and did something in their feud , which at the end helped both. Swagger with the right booking and the time to gain credibility before the EC may have been good too but it didn't happen. Also they should have went to the next step, no as excessive as saying the N word but enough to make it more ''edgy'', Big was more racist than Zeb in that aspect.


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

If Dutch had been paired with a talented performer this would never happen!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Situation said:


> yeah because Punk is also boring as this storyline.
> And ofcourse Zeb is doing the talking because Swagger have speech impediment and he sucks.
> 
> 
> ...


I think you forget that punk deals with nothing but top talent while Swagger only deals with all these jobbers. And i love how everyone is acting like Rio is some super top talent and it's swagger and only swaggers fault that this angle isn't getting Rio super over like vince wants. If WWE is gonna keep booking these 2 far apart continuously and have them face randoms, this will be the result.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Flawless Victory said:


> Ok and so what if they are. Its the type of controversy vince likes...or at least he used to. Then again reverend Al may have other things to be bothered with. Or if not the actual N bomb say a variation of it. I just want them to go in. It started off hot but like someone said it's repetitive. I'm almost at the point to where i just want del rio to beat the shit out of swagger and be done with it. I'm hoping things get REAL intense these last few weeks.


Wouldn't happen as long as Linda McMahon still has political office interests. That type of thing would blow up in their faces.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Umm... Zeb Colter and Jack Swagger are speaking the truth about illegal immigration. I spent two months writing a few college papers on the matter, and did a lot of research from verified sources. Why in the hell are people in the U.S. with any knowledge on the matter going to boo them? I mean, if they want to be heels, they should take it a step further and just blast Del Rio through bullying and over exaggerating stereotypes.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think you forget that punk deals with nothing but top talent while Swagger only deals with all these jobbers. And i love how everyone is acting like Rio is some super top talent and it's swagger and only swaggers fault that this angle isn't getting Rio super over like vince wants. If WWE is gonna keep booking these 2 far apart continuously and have them face randoms, this will be the result.


Adr is a super top talent. He's one of the best wrestlers in the Company like him or not. The thing is swagger is so disliked. Nobody was bitching about this match until swagger won the chamber. Everyone was saying either ziggler henry or heel orton for adr's opponent. No one would be complaining if it was ziggler vs. adr for the whc. Instead we would have 10 threads a day about how awesome the match would definitely be and how it's gonna steal the show. instead of multiple threads a day shitting on the adr/swagger match. Also wwe put the whc on del rio too soon. They should have built him up and had him win the whc at summerslam. Giving him a solid 7 months as face defeating big show then henry at mania while also building swagger as a heel. Then do this angle have adr destroy swagger then go after the whc. Everything is just being rushed and not just with this.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The fact that Jack Swagger, number one contender for the WHC at WrestleMania, couldn't get a fucking entrance on Raw for two weeks straight isn't doing him any favors. How can fans care if WWE doesn't? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Flawless Victory said:


> Adr is a super top talent. He's one of the best wrestlers in the Company like him or not. The thing is swagger is so disliked. Nobody was bitching about this match until swagger won the chamber. Everyone was saying either ziggler henry or heel orton for adr's opponent. No one would be complaining if it was ziggler vs. adr for the whc. Instead we would have 10 threads a day about how awesome the match would definitely be and how it's gonna steal the show. instead of multiple threads a day shitting on the adr/swagger match.


I remember people looking forward giving it a chance and already predicting Swagger was gonnawin. And Rio isn't a super top talent or he wouldn't need to turned face because his heel run wasn't working. He's quite over as a face i won't lie, but he isn't some super top talent that holds top story lines together.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I remember people looking forward giving it a chance and already predicting Swagger was gonnawin. And Rio isn't a super top talent or he wouldn't need to turned face because his heel run wasn't working. He's quite over as a face i won't lie, but he isn't some super top talent that holds top story lines together.


Ok. I thought you meant super top talent in terms of his wrestling abilities. That's why i said that. Granted this is the biggest angle of both adr and swagger's career. So i agree with the holding the storyline together thing. I have a problem with the fact that swagger and adr have barely touched each other and the 2 times they have it's been less than 20 seconds. I think their match will be good IF they are given a fair amount of time and it isn't a disaster like last year's travesty


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Flawless Victory said:


> Ok. I thought you meant super top talent in terms of his wrestling abilities. That's why i said that. Granted this is the biggest angle of both adr and swagger's career. So i agree with the holding the storyline together thing. I have a problem with the fact that swagger and adr have barely touched each other and the 2 times they have it's been less than 20 seconds. I think their match will be good IF they are given a fair amount of time and it isn't a disaster like last year's travesty


Yeah, if WWE goes that route then they really weren't doing this angle any ruined another mania debut for Rio but this time as a face. But they do, do it then i fully understand why tbh and can only blame swagger for that.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

I'm sure what they're saying goes over well with the majority of the wrestling crowd. I'd imagine the majority of the wrestling crowd likely agrees with them.

I sure as hell don't, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

It's quite simple; It's hard to suspend disbelief when the heel is making too much sense. They got press coverage, but that sizzled out the moment Swagger got arrested. They seem like they really wanted to make Del Rio look good, but nobody really cares. The only thing I'm getting from this feud is the heels hate illegal aliens in the country, and who doesn't? IT FUCKING ILLEGAL! And that's the only issue at heart it seems. Well that and the WHC, but I don't see it, as well as I don't see Swagger winning the belt which is another thing wrong with this feud. Swagger is a savant when it comes to jobbing, so why am I expecting him to beat Del Rio all of a sudden? Hell, I was shocked when he won the EC. I like the idea, but maybe it was too soon. I wasn't impressed with anything they did on RAW (although the skit with Del Rio was random, and kind of funny..well I only say that because I was probably on drugs)


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

never mind


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

This can only last until Mania. After that it's going to get repetitive and make no sense when their feuding with someone other than Del Rio unless it's Sheamus or another foreigner.


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

Swagger looks shit imo... he is not well built and if not for his intense looks which too have limited impact, he looks like he can be thrashed by any hooligan on the street... and from crowd reactions, we can make out his current gimmick isn't well received... he sucks imo and doesn't deserve to go to Mania and compete for the WHC... Cotler looks like a retarded clown who talks crap... their combo is a FLOP for me!


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I liked him when he first broke in and was ECW champ.. but i love his current theme music alot.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

I'm Hispanic and even I'm very mixed on this feud's content and just what it's supposed to be doing. I found myself nodding in agreement a few times when Zeb spoke. I live in a very Hispanic-centered community where Spanish is an absolute must to get a job, and if you're non-hispanic white or black person attempting to get a job here without knowledge of Spanish, good luck. Even when you say "I don't speak Spanish," the people just look at you weird, as if you SHOULD know Spanish just to accomodate 'em (this goes for the South American tourists we get here as well). So yeah, this angle actually hits closer to home, but unfortunately, even though I'm the target audience for the face character (and I like Del Rio a lot), I'm just not connecting with it as I should be.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

*^Exactly. You're going to find yourself accidentally agreeing with Coulter sometimes. He's too relatable at the moment. They need to make him an extreme racist. He already looks like he is in some underground xenophobic militia group, might as well act like it.
*


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Both Swagger and Del Rio cant get over because their not charismatic,sucks on mic.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Swagger is a heel in blue states, but a face in red states, lol.

- Vic


----------



## ThePortugueseOne (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

They are geting the boring chants treatment. And they are boring. 

Zeb Coulter is great but it's get boring fast.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Well, they should turn it up, but keep something in the bag. They have established Zeb, so now they need to establish some heat, and make it personal. Kidnapping Richardo, beat up Yoshi, Jericho, Barrett, Sin Cara....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



> Professional wrestling is not known for its subtlety.
> 
> It’s a caricature of culture in which exaggerated personalities — the underdog, the billionaire, the giant, the sneak, the bitch — clash in a never-ending game of one-upsmanship.
> 
> ...


Wnewz/written by Colin Hunter


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

The reason this storyline is so shitty is because Swagger and Del Rio have barely interacted with one another. It almost doesn't even feel like a feud. That, and the fact that Swagger and Coulter aren't really in the wrong here. They seriously need to go a step further. No, they don't need to start calling Del Rio a **** or drop the N bomb or anything like that, because that's a horrible idea, but seriously, it wouldn't be that hard to make them subtely racist. It's like they don't understand that there's a middle ground between this and having Swagger and Coulter wear KKK hoods to the ring.


----------



## Positive Balance (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Like others have mentioned Colter is carrying the angle.

The WWE need to push the envelope in order to get this thing to the next level, will they do that is the question. Swagger and Del Rio on their own just talking isn't gonna bring home the bacon, it's time to go big or go home here.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



Smif-N-Wessun said:


> The reason this storyline is so shitty is because Swagger and Del Rio have barely interacted with one another. It almost doesn't even feel like a feud. That, and the fact that Swagger and Coulter aren't really in the wrong here. They seriously need to go a step further. No, they don't need to start calling Del Rio a **** or drop the N bomb or anything like that, because that's a horrible idea, but seriously, it wouldn't be that hard to make them subtely racist. It's like they don't understand that there's a middle ground between this and having Swagger and Coulter wear KKK hoods to the ring.


And they had no interaction again on smackdown. Ricardo and del rio did another parody. Just let del rio and swagger cost each other matches have backstage fights. Swagger attacks ricardo si del rio attacks zeb and shaves half his moustache off. I don't like how they are adding humor to del rio. I didn't mind the paint with the big show. That was it everything else was serious but this is a serious feud and although i enjoyed the video spoof last week it's time to get serious. Time for ricardo to get Dat ankle busted then as i said del rio can snap and be serious the rest of the feud. As i said swagger cost del rio to lose his first match in months.....why didn't del rio return the favor on smackdown? Pull the trigger and and let's get this shit poppin'


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

I like it. Dutch Mantel I mean Zeb Colter is an awesome talker.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Obviously Dutch is carrying this angle, that's not a bad thing though, the days of awesome managers is gone, but this guy can bring it back. Personally, I just think they need to maintain the course, hell, wouldn't hurt to bring up Bill O'Reily's name on the show too lol.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Zeb and Swagger need to erect a giant cross on Del Rio's lawn and set it on fire.

Then Del Rio will look out, and think its a giant T. Then he'll think "T...t-...time to leave!" And he'll know that its Zeb and Swagger threatening him to leave the country.

I knew there was a way to capitalize on the brilliance of South Park in a wrestling atmosphere.


----------



## fivestar (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Coulter is carrying FOUR people here. I don't hate Del Rio, but his promos suck. And the angle may have (unvoluntarely) peaked a few weeks too early. I agree they have to push it to the next level, 4 weeks more like the last 2 were and at Wrestlemania noone is going to give a crap about the outcome of this match let alone about a rematch at Extreme rules.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

It was talk backstage this past Raw that people are stupid and swallow all shit the dirtsheets and other wrestling news sites writes.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

Fact - Del Rio is not good at mic and he's not over.

Anyone who says Del Rio's over are denying it.

Zeb coler is the only entertaining character in this feud unfortunately.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

If they decide to discard the angle, I hope they at least keep Zeb for future stories.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*

At this rate, I'd be more interested in seeing Zeb face Del Rio at WM.


----------



## fivestar (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Concern Over Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter*



DisturbedOne98 said:


> At this rate, I'd be more interested in seeing Zeb face Del Rio at WM.


When they did their Miz TV segment a few weeks back, you would also guess it's Coulter vs Del Rio anyway. If you check that out again: In most camera shots SWAGGER is not even on screen. He's literally a few steps behind and out of the picture.


----------



## fivestar (Mar 13, 2013)

Carlito1 said:


> I liked him when he first broke in and was ECW champ.. but i love his current theme music alot.


Come on, he sucked and was pushed too soon to ECW and WHC. I do agree about the music though!


----------



## Randy Ravishing (Feb 2, 2011)

The acutal gimmick is the best on he had ever. But for me it's not very credible, if someone changes his character and look that way. I hope, WWE will use him right!


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

*Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

There might be already lots of threads like this but considering the amount of time Jack Swagger had to this day after his return - Is anybody seriously buying his current character? 

I, for one, still finds him boring. After watching couple of his/Zeb's non-sense promos, I have been fast forwarding most of their segments and matches or I find myself involuntarily not playing any attention when they are ON. 

This has now come to the point I don't even seem to care at all. I wish ADR squash him at WM29 within 10 seconds and Ziggler cash it in on ADR so that we at least get a good match like the one they had on SD last week. 

Thoughts? Just curious to know if it is just me or most of you also thinks the same.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Zeb Colter is great and the fact that Jack Swagger was ever allowed near a wrestling ring is a damning indictment of the human species. That about covers it.


----------



## ted316 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Only good thing I find relating to Swagger is his wife's porn vid


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

He needs to get busted for weed again so he becomes interesting cause that died after a week.


----------



## senioramigo (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

I have no doubt that WWE will suspend Swagger after Mania. He has to face the music for his DUI sooner or later.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

They've done everything right with his return apart from one thing.

The push he has had should have been for the IC championship. He is not at WHC level.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



ted316 said:


> Only good thing I find relating to Swagger is his wife's porn vid


Spot on. Pretty sure it's ex-wife, fiance or girlfriend now though. So she's obviously got some brains.

He's useless within professional wrestling. He can't get over because he's annoying in a non-heel way, he reminds me of Bif from the Back to the Future series, just some (physically) big headed fuckwit with a jaw like Johnny Bravo's. He looks like a fuckwit on the big stage, his lisp is damning I don't care about his wrestling he can go and try-out for the soon to be nonexistent Olympic team. They should have paired Zeb up with someone less useless.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Zeb colter is the best part of Swagger right now, even though I kinda like how WWE uses him now but the storyline isnt getting over due to ADR imo


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

He is not the most charismatic person, but you can tell he is putting in alot of hardwork.

He should win the title at Wrestlemania, and then, immediately lose it to Dolph Ziggler, then feud with him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

He's completely worthless as far as I'm concerned. Complete heat killer and has ruined the last bit of interest I had in Alberto del Rio with this out of nowhere push. He also looks like a retard which makes it impossible to take him seriously as a main eventer. Not to mention, he should be muted and never allowed to open his mouth again.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

I found him more interesting in his old character, tbh.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

He has been given a tremendous gimmick and his goofiness and inability to sell anything with mic work, charisma or any sort of facial expression has screwed up the storyline. Coulter was a stroke of genius but Swagger is pretty useless. Let the guy be what he should be. A midcard wrestler who is used to have good matches with faces they want to put over.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

I like him when he came back but now the hole boarder thing is getin old cuz they keep saying the same thing steeling our job real American Bla bla bla say something diffrent get more racist I knew wwe was gonna fuck this. Up


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Jack Swagger sucks end of thread


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Love the hate he gets on here. I don't mind him, but I agree that he is awful on the mic and such. But they got him a mouthpiece now. He's more interesting than that OVERPUSHED FUCK Del Rio.


----------



## Above Average (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

*Imo* I can see he's trying hard, I like the growing chemistry between Jack Swagger and Zeb Colter, also sort of like Swagger's new theme oddly enoughlol), don't skip a segment between the two, and even though he isn't the most charismatic, he can back that up in the ring.

Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

I think he's decent. I just don't really want him to talk, unless he says "WE THE PEOPLE". Having him say stuff before and/or after Zeb's rants is ridiculous. He should just be the muscle of the stable, have Zeb talk and let Swagger be the monster/muscle. Kinda like how Lesnar and Heyman are.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

He's a complete and total dumbass for one thing but even then he's just a total goofball who just doesnt belong in the main event, no matter how much 'controversy' they want to try and spark.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Where is this video of his fiance??


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



EYELRAK said:


> Spot on. Pretty sure it's ex-wife, fiance or girlfriend now though. So she's obviously got some brains.
> 
> He's useless within professional wrestling. He can't get over because he's annoying in a non-heel way, he reminds me of Bif from the Back to the Future series, just some (physically) big headed fuckwit with a jaw like Johnny Bravo's. He looks like a fuckwit on the big stage, his lisp is damning I don't care about his wrestling he can go and try-out for the soon to be nonexistent Olympic team. They should have paired Zeb up with someone less useless.


Agree with this statement. Just waiting for the Schwagger trolls to walk in...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Love the hate he gets on here. I don't mind him, but I agree that he is awful on the mic and such. But they got him a mouthpiece now. He's more interesting than that OVERPUSHED FUCK Del Rio.


No, HE isn't. Colter is but giving Swagger the mouthpiece doesn't change the fact that it's Swagger.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



sulpice said:


> He is not the most charismatic person, *but you can tell he is putting in alot of hardwork*.
> 
> He should win the title at Wrestlemania, and then, immediately lose it to Dolph Ziggler, then feud with him.


yeah he sure is working hard to get DUI's and getting high

Swagger is arguably the wrestler I dislike the most, of all time.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

He sucks. The only good thing about his current gimmick is Zeb, who's doing all the work. If it was just Swagger doing this gimmick it would be dreadful.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

He's better than the vanilla indy midgets that you all crave. :troll


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

I honestly like Jack Swagger. He's very decent in the ring, despite the fact that he sucks in terms of mic skills and charisma. He got a manager now and that's a great thing for him. Zeb Colter can do the promos for him and he just needs to show what he is capable of in the ring.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Honestly of all the people who were in the Smackdown EC Chamber match up he was probably the worst choice to win(Kane desperately deserves a World Title Match Up at Mania).


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

This term is overused but Swagger really is the GOAT.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

I enjoy Swagger the most out of everything that's going on right now. Shame that he isn't doing what he does best to piss off the crowd, and just has to stand there and say "we the people" but I still enjoy the more aggressive side of him.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



Sir William said:


> This term is overused but Swagger really is the GOAT.


Why should *he* be the GOAT? 

Oh come on.. unk2


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

I just don't understand how it's not Ziggler vs Del Rio. Swagger's new role is not for him, and I think he should have stayed off of television for some time longer. He should have returned as a face, and with Sgt.Slaughter at his side. New look, freshly shaven, and marine like hair cut. He would have been perfect for the mid card division, not the WHC.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Haters gonna hate I guess. Been a fan of him since ECW. When he was world champ, I only tuned in to Smackdown to see his ''State of the World Heavyweight Championship'' addresses or something like that. They were pure gold. Also a great wrestler.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Zeb Colter is great and the fact that Jack Swagger was ever allowed near a wrestling ring is a damning indictment of the human species. That about covers it.


An actual legit REAL wrestler being allowed near a ring is bad? No wonder you like CM Punk, You buy into garbage easily.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> An actual legit REAL wrestler being allowed near a ring is bad? No wonder you like CM Punk, You buy into garbage easily.


This is not REAL wrestling, boy. It's entertainment, and Jack Swagger is the least entertaining wrestler on the roster. Fandango is more interesting than him, now THAT'S sad. Swagger can go try out for the non existant Olympic team but he has no business as a pro.

As for liking Punk, call it garbage if you want, you're completely wrong and have appaling standards, but at least I can eat my garbage they feed me knowing that Punk is the longest reigning WWE Champion of the last 25 years and is etched as a main event lifer in WWE for the rest of his career, while Ted Dibiase is still working pre show dark matches after 5 years on the roster.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is not REAL wrestling, boy. It's entertainment, and Jack Swagger is the least entertaining wrestler on the roster. Fandango is more interesting than him, now THAT'S sad.


I agree with you 

It's sad for Swagger, but the truth unk3


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is not REAL wrestling, boy. It's entertainment, and Jack Swagger is the least entertaining wrestler on the roster. Fandango is more interesting than him, now THAT'S sad. Swagger can go try out for the non existant Olympic team but he has no business as a pro.
> 
> As for liking Punk, call it garbage if you want, you're completely wrong and have appaling standards, but at least I can eat my garbage knowing that Punk is the longest reigning WWE Champion of the last 25 years and is etched as a main event lifer in WWE for the rest of his career, while Ted Dibiase is still working pre show dark matches after 5 years on the roster.


And Cm Punk=entertaining? Only time Punk was entertaining is when Randy Orton punted his 120 lb. ass across the room and ended his shitty World title reign. I enjoyed his work very much that particular day. Any other day, not so much.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

He's still boring. The gimmick would work if you took a time machine back to 2002 and grabbed Kurt Angle.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> And Cm Punk=entertaining? Only time Punk was entertaining is when Randy Orton punted his 120 lb. ass across the room and ended his shitty World title reign. I enjoyed his work very much that particular day. Any other day, not so much.


Oh, I get it, you're one of those Nash fans who hates anybody under 230. NOW I understand why you hate Punk, it has nothing to do with Punk, you just close your brain off and won't allow him to entertain you. Thanks for clearing that up. 

Apparently nobody else cares about something so trivial since Punk is about 10x more relevant than Randy Orton's uncharismatic ass right now for good reason.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, I get it, you're one of those Nash fans who hates anybody under 230. NOW I understand why you hate Punk, it has nothing to do with Punk, you just close your brain off and won't allow him to entertain you. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Apparently nobody else cares about something so trivial since Punk is about 10x more relevant than Randy Orton's uncharismatic ass right now for good reason.


Yep, you've figured me out. That's why I'm a fan of Benoit, Eddie(3rd fav all time), Shawn Michaels, Daniel Bryan, Miz, John Morrison, Cody Rhodes, etc. And just because their shoving Punk's bland ass down our collective throats doesn't mean anything. Orton was and is still out popping him every night despite not having any real fueds for almost 2 years. That embodies what REAL charisma is. That alone says alot about your hero CM Punk. I bet Punk wouldn't be able to sustain in such a situation.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

He's good in ring, but he's a vanilla giant as far as a character goes.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Yep, you've figured me out. That's why I'm a fan of Benoit, Eddie(3rd fav all time), Shawn Michaels, Daniel Bryan, Miz, John Morrison, Cody Rhodes, etc. And just because their shoving Punk's bland ass down our collective throats doesn't mean anything. Orton was and is still out popping him every night despite not having any real fueds for almost 2 years. That embodies what REAL charisma is. That alone says alot about your hero CM Punk. I bet Punk wouldn't be able to sustain in such a situation.


Great post and repped.

It's funny how some claim Orton has no charisma yet he can walk out and get a reaction even 2 years after having not had any relevant feuds. To have charisma is the ability to get people to care about/react to you, not how good you can talk for 10 minutes. And no, it has nothing to do with him "being shoved down throats".


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> I like him when he came back but now the hole boarder thing is getin old cuz they keep saying the same thing steeling our job real American Bla bla bla say something diffrent get more racist I knew wwe was gonna fuck this. Up


When did Swagger dig a hole, board a ship, or work with steel? I think that would add depth to his character.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



Choke2Death said:


> Great post and repped.
> 
> It's funny how some claim Orton has no charisma yet he can walk out and get a reaction even 2 years after having not had any relevant feuds. To have charisma is the ability to get people to care about/react to you, not how good you can talk for 10 minutes. And no, it has nothing to do with him "being shoved down throats".


Exactly. No real fueds for almost 2 years, jobbed to countless wrestlers from Henry, to Barrett, to Ziggler, to Del Rio, to Kane, etc; still remains supremely over.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Should be in the mid card, and he shouldnt be fighting for the WHC at mania. Never really been a fan of Swagger


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Both him and Del Rio are awful and the fact that they're facing each other for the world title at Wrestlemania is simply disgraceful.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

i like it, i think it starting to pick at live events and on tv, its been a good jon done by all, however i would have gave it more time, i would have had swagger win the rumble, then cena win chamber.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

It started of well because it was kinda controversial and fresh but now it stinks. Zeb has been doing the same promo since the first time he showed up. I find Ricardo's promos more entertaining.

Swagger does nothing but shout "We the people" every 2 seconds like a retard. The only thing I like about Swagger is his in-ring skills, but judging from his performance against Jericho (who makes everyone look good) on Smackdown, I wonder why is he even on the world title picture esp. at WM.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

I've never been interested in this feud or Swagger since it began. Del Rio is becoming more annoying by the week and the only saving grace is Zeb. Swagger just isn't main event material to me. He'd be better suited going after a mid card title.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Boring. His "we are the people" has become repetitive. He hates Mexicans I get it. Sorry I honestly don't know much about it, I tend to just browse twitter when he's on. His lisp kills any chance of winning me over.

Oh and his wife has a sex tape? What's her name, where do I find this video? I she hot?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Yep, you've figured me out. That's why I'm a fan of Benoit, Eddie(3rd fav all time), Shawn Michaels, Daniel Bryan, Miz, John Morrison, Cody Rhodes, etc.


Well then you're a hypocrite for talking about Punk's "120 lbs ass".



> And just because their shoving Punk's bland ass down our collective throats doesn't mean anything.


They aren't, that's what they did with Orton for 10 years. The reason Punk is getting a massive push is because he's the most popular full time wrestler in the world save for John Cena, and he did it all by himself, without WWE trying to force him. Getting a push doesn't equal forced, a forced push is a forced push and an unforced push is an unforced push. Punk's is not forced, Orton's is. Nobody ever ASKED Orton to be pushed. Nobody. They took a look at him and strapped the rocket to his back, NOBODY cared, and 5 years later he finally managed to get over.



> Orton was and is still out popping him every night despite not having any real fueds for almost 2 years.


Really, you mean to tell me the casuals, the KIDS and WOMEN who don't know anything about wrestling are cheering a good looking babyface over a disrespectful HEEL (who's last 2 feuds happened to be against Rock and Undertaker, who no one will ever turn on)? Say it ain't so!  Punk is far more popular than Orton, it's not even a contest. He surpassed Orton long ago. He's not in the position he is out of coincidence.



> That embodies what REAL charisma is. That alone says alot about your hero CM Punk. I bet Punk wouldn't be able to sustain in such a situation.


That's not the embodiment of real charisma and Punk sustained something better than that, huge overness WITHOUT a giant 10 year overpush. Orton has never done that. Even now, he's still getting a push, he beats almost everyone he faces and is in a high profile Mania match with The Shield. He's never had to suffer a 13 month PPV losing streak like CM Punk, he's never been fucked around to the point where he almost quit, and he's had 10 years of constant pushes.

Punk wins and that's all there is to it, it's final.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

If Orton is overpushed then so is Punk. He won his ECW title back in 2007, won the MITB twice (2008 and 2009), won his first world title in 2008 and then became a IC title winner, tag team champion, followed by a couple of world title wins in 2009. Skip to 2013, he had a 434 WWE title reign...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Once again, Pyro talking his usual nonsense as always. Orton got over with the crowd in 2004 and they started cheering him which is why they turned him face, but they rushed it and that's what ruined a lot of his momentum since then and caused him (along with attitude problems) to not become a full-time main eventer until 2007.

And if you need any validation, I've been watching every Raw, Smackdown and PPV from 2003 up until 2007 in the past year and Orton consistently gets at the very least _some_ reaction weekly. I'm in the middle of 2006 and the amount of RKO shirts in the crowd are unbelievable. And that's a time when he was not even "forced into the main event" but in upper midcard feuds. Keeping him relevant is not "forcing" him, that's just doing the right thing and picking a superstar they see potential in and sticking with him rather than the stop-and-go pushes that has caused them to not be able to create any new stars in the past few years.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Swagger is not a main eventer. That simple, I like what they are doing with him and Coulter but that is pretty much because of Coulter who plays an awesome manager. Swagger is a pretty good worker, good in the ring but the guy lacks character, charisma and couldn't talk his way out of a paper bag. There are more deserving people who should get pushed in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

I hate his hair.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



Oliver-94 said:


> If Orton is overpushed then so is Punk. He won his ECW title back in 2007, won the MITB twice (2008 and 2009), won his first world title in 2008 and then became a IC title winner, tag team champion, followed by a couple of world title wins in 2009. Skip to 2013, he had a 434 WWE title reign...


There's only one title that matters in WWE, and Punk didn't get near it until he forced himself into the picture in 2011. He's never been over pushed.

On topic, Swagger's boring me at the moment. As is ADR to be honest. I had high hopes for this feud, but they've pussied out of going all out with it.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Swagger is a total joke and he should have been released a long time ago. They should temporarily take away JR's scouting privileges for bringing in this scrub (that is if he still does).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Could be a decent midcarder, but has no real business in the main event imo.


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



zkorejo said:


> It started of well because it was kinda controversial and fresh but now it stinks. Zeb has been doing the same promo since the first time he showed up. *I find Ricardo's promos more entertaining.*


Ricardo's reactions while standing outside the ring during ADR matches are far more entertaining than all of Zeb's repetitive promos combined.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

I love when the IWC bashes each other for having different opinions.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



ted316 said:


> Only good thing I find relating to Swagger is his wife's porn vid


LOL

He looks too goofy in my opinion, he really tries to look badass, but he aint one... and ofcourse shitty mike skills... 
this make me think without the dui, did wwe really wanted him to be their whc?


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

I don't care for him. Never have. 

Maybe he might be decent in the ring (which I'm not entirely convinced of, the only good matches of his I've seen are with Christian) but other than that, I can't take the guy seriously. Especially since his return.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

And for those of you who think Swagger will be suspended, he won't.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Swagger sucks, was never over and is the last guy on the roster who should get a title shot at Mania. His match with ADR is a piss break match, just like the Divas match. When he leaves again, I won't care just like last time he left. He is shit and always will be.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



Charlie Bronson said:


> Swagger sucks, was never over and is the last guy on the roster who should get a title shot at Mania. His match with ADR is a piss break match, just like the Divas match. When he leaves again, I won't care just like last time he left. He is shit and always will be.


Wrestling fan don't like wrestling now. Fuck me, why do I continue coming to this site.


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Jack Swagger is not main event worthy. That's all there is to it. I'm more excited for the non-title matches than I am for the title matches this year, and I'm going to WM.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

he sux. that's my thought on swagger. i mean he's serviceable as a wrestler, but as a world champion or contender he's horrible. the only reason anyone thinks he's got anything is cause of his size and no talents like ted debiase jr. make him look like a goat in comparison.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*

Swagger can actually WRESTLE. But that being said, horrible at entertaining. Absolutely terrible at anything but in ring skill. Can't draw heat, can't talk on the mic, can't sell all that well, just a boring guy overall. Zeb = awesome Swagg = boring af


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Jack Swagger*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Jack Swagger sucks end of thread


^


----------



## kespineira11 (Mar 20, 2013)

i dont mind his gimmick now. its a little annoying sometimes but im just not sure wat theyll do with him after ADR feud.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

I used to hate on Jack Swagger mercilessly, but honestly, I like this pairing. Jack Swagger can go in the ring, and he actually looks somewhat intimidating now. Zeb Coulter is a gawd on the mic, and does the majority of the talking. To me, there's not much to dislike, other than the fact that WWE wants to do an "edgy" storyline, yet doesn't wanna take it farther in fear of "offending" people... Which begs the question, why the fuck did they even go in this direction to begin with?


----------

